# RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2015) Anyone?



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Who's signing up for next year? 
Ballot opens on Monday the 18th August.
I know I am.


----------



## JoeyB (11 Aug 2014)

I'll sign up, but will reset my expectation of actually getting a place to very low.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I'll sign up, but will reset my expectation of actually getting a place to very low.



I hope I'll get a ballott place, but if I dont I'll do it for charity, it's an event that I enjoy too much to miss.


----------



## JoeyB (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I hope I'll get a ballott place, but if I dont I'll do it for charity, it's an event that I enjoy too much to miss.



I might take that route, I have a customer base I can hassle for sponsorship, its just I feel a little awkward doing so...I've never actually been sponsored to do anything! lol


----------



## Huff n Puff (11 Aug 2014)

I did it last year and didn't get in through the ballot this year.
I refuse to ask people to sponsor me just to fund my hobbies. Especially as I suspect that most money raised by big charities just goes back in to promoting themselves and admin costs. I have been sponsored before, but only for a very small charity that used all of the money raised directly for the medical work it supported, as nobody running it got paid. The other problem is that compared to riding audaxes and foreign sportives over mountains, asking for sponsorship for a relatively soft event like Ride London smacks of 'please pay for my entry' by sponsoring me'!
I get the impression that Ride London is going to be more about charity each year. Shame really, because it truly is a great sportive.
So, ballot or nothing for me.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2014)

Are ballot places transferable? If they are then I will enter the ballot and give the place to someone who didn't get a place.

Reason I won't do the ride? Plastic hat rule.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

[


ianrauk said:


> *Are ballot places transferable? *If they are then I will enter the ballot and give the place to someone who didn't get a place.
> 
> Reason I won't do the ride? Plastic hat rule.



no. non transferrable


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Aug 2014)

I'll go for a ballot place, but no more.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> [
> 
> 
> no. non transferrable




Oh well...


----------



## michaelcycle (11 Aug 2014)

I'm entering again for sure.

If I don't get a place through the ballot I will still consider a charity place. Sponsoring your mates is just the new way people give to a good cause these days.


----------



## Bryony (11 Aug 2014)

Yep I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## JoeyB (11 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Reason I won't do the ride? Plastic hat rule.



Balls, didnt realise that. I probably will still do it though. I'll just take pain killers for the imminent neck ache lol


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Are ballot places transferable? If they are then I will enter the ballot and give the place to someone who didn't get a place.
> 
> Reason I won't do the ride? Plastic hat rule.



No, not officially.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

I think the issues of whether you will or won't do it for charity is a matter of attitude and how one approaches it. I personally don't have a problem with asking folk for money, people will either support you or they won't, I won't make a judgement on them, I don't care. I'll ask them any way. In my experience some of my closest friends did not support my charity on this occasion, yet folk I barley know and in one instance this time I had never heard of were very generous.

My wife and I raised over £1200 for DEBRA, money which will help the various causes that DEBRA deal with. 

Next year, if don't get a ballot place I will do a charity place, even if I have to sponsor myself for the whole amount.


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2014)

I'm definitely going to try for the ballot.
I want to give friends and family a year off from sponsoring me, so if I don't get in the ballot, I'll see if there's a charity that will let me ride for a single donation from me. I'd be willing to pay £100 to ride the event, so maybe a charity will be willing to go for that.


----------



## Longshot (11 Aug 2014)

I'll be entering. I enjoyed last year's event and was unsuccessful this year. I doubt I'll go for a charity place though.


----------



## BigGee (11 Aug 2014)

The odds on getting a ballot place will no doubt lengthen next year. Of the 24,000 places. Maybe 4000 or so were held for charities leaving around 100,000 applicants for the remaining 20,000 places, so about a 1 in 5 chance, assuming the ballot is not weighted in some fashion. It would be interesting to know if they do that, as they do in the London marathon, where age and sex is taken into account, you can also get entries to that based on previous times, my brother qualifies as good for his age now, being able to do a 3.15 at 50 years of age. You actually stand a much better chance of getting into the LM the older you are.

It is not easy to make direct comparisons between the 2 though. The age profile of the cycle event is much older than the LM. I am 50 yet was not at all out of place on this ride. It is not so easy as well to compare times either. Probably as a rough guide, a 5 hour 100 miles is not a million miles away from a 3 hour marathon, but weather and topography probably make much more of a difference on a bike compared to running.

I guess I would prefer it if they just kept it as a straight ballot with no weighting for now. I think that is likely to change in future years as the event grows more and more popular. There is of course the option of allowing more places as well, the LM certainly grew considerably in numbers from when it first started as they felt out just how many the course could handle. The staggering of the starts certainly helps and it may be able to grow some more yet, particularly if they were to move the professional race. The women are keen to have a road race as well, rather than the circuit race, so maybe they could both take place on the Saturday and leave the whole of sunday free for the sportive. That could mean a slightly later start as well!

Either way I don't imagine that it will be any easier to get in next year or subsequently!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> No, not officially.


And unofficially it would be quite a faff, as you need to take photo id to register and get your ride numbers etc.

I was going to register the year before last, but I took offence at the amount of questions on the registration form - some of which seemed to me to be none of their business. I don't remember the details*, but it struck me that they were borderline with respect to the Data Protection Act which requires data collected to be relevant and not excessive for the purpose it's being collected. So I stumped off in high dudgeon.

Of course if I'd _*really *_wanted to do it, I would simply have lied outrageously to every question that I considered irrelevant, but I wasn't that bothered.

* IIRC there were several. One was to do with gym membership - "are you a member of a gym and if so what chain of gyms". I suspected that they were probably planning to sell the data on for marketing purposes.


----------



## BigGee (11 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> I'm definitely going to try for the ballot.
> I want to give friends and family a year off from sponsoring me, so if I don't get in the ballot, I'll see if there's a charity that will let me ride for a single donation from me. I'd be willing to pay £100 to ride the event, so maybe a charity will be willing to go for that.



Most charities are looking for a £500 minimum guaranteed for a place. Unfortunately they won't settle for £100.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

BigGee said:


> . The women are keen to have a road race as well, rather than the circuit race, *so maybe they could both take place on the Saturday and leave the whole of sunday free for the sportive. That could mean a slightly later start as well!*



that is a non starter - closing the roads for two days!!!!


----------



## SotonCyclist (11 Aug 2014)

I loved everything about yesterday including the rain. I'll be doing everything I can to get back out there next year.


----------



## BigGee (11 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> that is a non starter - closing the roads for two days!!!!



I would never say never on that one. The public are gradually getting a bit more used to road closures for events like this and seem to becoming more accepting of them. I have just come back from Glasgow watching the Commonwealth Games, they coped well with it, as did London back in 2012. The country managed fine with the TDF as well. The big advantage of bringing it out of the very early morning would be to increase its spectator appeal. The event still has a bit of work to do to match the LM for that, even taking into account that the weather did not help this time. Over a weekend it would be possible if there was the will. It is not a spontaneous thing at the end of the day and people are able to work around it.

100,000 cyclists can't be wrong at the end of the day!


----------



## Ollie W (11 Aug 2014)

I'll be applying, aiming to raise money for a cancer charity regardless of if I get in the ballot or if I have to take a charity place.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

I'll be there, I have a deferred ballot place having had to drop out this year (and not because of the rain)!


----------



## Markymark (11 Aug 2014)

Do they people who bottled the rain get automatic placing?


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Are ballot places transferable? If they are then I will enter the ballot and give the place to someone who didn't get a place.
> 
> Reason I won't do the ride? Plastic hat rule.


I saw at least one rider with no helmet yesterday...he had a lot of dreadlocks though!!


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Do they people who bottled the rain get automatic placing?


How do you know people dropped out because of the rain? Prudential were always expecting several thousand to have to withdraw...I expect the 24,000 figure was set on that assumption, that there wouldn't be that many

How many people did register and ride?


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

@BigGee, I expect they do quota on sex and age, possibly other things like membership of organisations, disability etc


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

@Dogtrousers Gyms got a quota of spots I think. I heard one guy in Evans say he'd won a place through a ballot at his


----------



## Markymark (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> How do you know people dropped out because of the rain? Prudential were always expecting several thousand to have to withdraw...I expect the 24,000 figure was set on that assumption, that there wouldn't be that many
> 
> How many people did register and ride?


I mean those that turned up to sign in Sat but didn't ride Sunday. Maybe nobody did that.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

Indeed, they would not have got a deferred place unless they pulled out by midnight. I expect it was a limited number. There are probably some people unable to ride in heavy rain etc for health reasons, but it's not like they were forecasting anything else


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> @Dogtrousers Gyms got a quota of spots I think. I heard one guy in Evans say he'd won a place through a ballot at his


 Ah that explains it. 

Anyway, if I did try to register again, I'd probably find some other reason to stomp off in a huff and not sign up.

I'm not knocking it btw. A pal of mine has ridden it twice, once for charity, and I helped him train. He loves it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> I saw at least one rider with no helmet yesterday...he had a lot of dreadlocks though!!


 Come to think of it, I remember an outraged letter in the Metro last year spluttering in fury that they'd seen a rider in last year's event without a hat. Made me chuckle at the time as I could imagine it being quoted in the hat forum here.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

I guess Prudential have to think about their not insignificant insurance provision, same as all sportives, races etc. Would have also been the reason for course shortening. Indeed, the local coordinator bossman where I was marshalling said that at one point cancellation was discussed but then the weather changed course slightly to beat up the French more


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Get a job with The Prudential, they get guaranteed places according to the FPA I met along Wimbledon common yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> I guess Prudential have to think about their not insignificant insurance provision, same as all sportives, races etc. Would have also been the reason for course shortening. Indeed, the local coordinator bossman where I was marshalling said that at one point cancellation was discussed but then the weather changed course slightly to beat up the French more



Where were you on duty yesterday?


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

Leatherhead in the afternoon


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Leatherhead in the afternoon



It wasn't you I said hello to then, I was gone by then.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2014)

There were others in the morning, was by the railway station, fortunately under the bridge when the heavens opened at about 3!


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2014)

Am loving the fact my 2013 Ridelondon title has morphed to two following yearly threads @CarlP. 

After two failed ballots, and one charity ride, am hoping its 3rd time lucky for a free ride on closed roads. 

Wonder if it will beat last year for how quick the ballot will reach its limit. Bet it will.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Am loving the fact my 2013 Ridelondon title has morphed to two following yearly threads @CarlP.
> 
> After two failed ballots, and one charity ride, am hoping its 3rd time lucky for a free ride on closed roads.
> 
> Wonder if it will beat last year for how quick the ballot will reach its limit. Bet it will.



Sorry I knicked your idea. 

Good luck with the ballot on Monday.


----------



## Peteaud (11 Aug 2014)

Might enter the ballot for 2015, as i need something to motivate me.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2014)

I'm not sure but I think it's on 1st ( Free Cycle) & 2nd of August next year.


----------



## Peteaud (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I'm not sure but I think it's on 1st ( Free Cycle) & 2nd of August next year.



Thats the dates i have.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

I'll be entering the ballot. Every ballot I have entered (including running events) I've been unsuccessful in so my luck must change at some point.


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> I'll be entering the ballot. Every ballot I have entered (including running events) I've been unsuccessful in so my luck must change at some point.



Gambler's fallacy (unfortunately)
The fact that you have been unsuccessful so far doesn't affect how likely you are to be successful in the future.
Or, to put it another way, flipping 4 heads in a row doesn't mean the next flip is more likely to be tails - it's still 50/50


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

I'll try for a standard place I think. But nothing more. I also don't do sponsorship to have fun, personal choice, a similar guy going back on the riverboat was contemplating the £300 his charity place was going to cost him, I wouldn't pay £345 to ride the event.

They either need more time, or a wider route to up the numbers, especially when they need to consider things like weather and the like. I could imagine irate people if 1000's were timed out because of a blockage like Richmond Park happening for instance and those contingencies have to be in the planning somewhere.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2014)

Just thinking out loud ...

I do wonder whether London is the right place for the UK's premier mass-participation cycling event. London (and its environs) is just so crowded and - unlike running - cycling is very BIG; the routes need to be long, the participants neet more space. Also the terrain around London is a bit limited.

I think now's the time for Yorkshire to build on the fantastic success of the TdF and launch t'RideYorkshire.


----------



## Norry1 (11 Aug 2014)

Yeah but it is pretty special riding past icons such as Parliament and the Mall.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

They could do formation whippets, almost as big a draw.

I think it's a good idea and ought to fly. A big northern event using the existing London one as a spring board. Surprised no one is doing it. I can't see them stopping London though.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> Gambler's fallacy (unfortunately)
> The fact that you have been unsuccessful so far doesn't affect how likely you are to be successful in the future.
> Or, to put it another way, flipping 4 heads in a row doesn't mean the next flip is more likely to be tails - it's still 50/50


Agreed, but its nice to hold out some hope 



w00hoo_kent said:


> I'll try for a standard place I think. But nothing more. I also don't do sponsorship to have fun, personal choice, a similar guy going back on the riverboat was contemplating the £300 his charity place was going to cost him, I wouldn't pay £345 to ride the event..


Mine is likely to cost me money as well because I based it on what I had raised for an event two years ago, meaning it should have been easy, but after asking *more *people, I have *less *money. I think people are getting asked for money more and more these days that it is just becoming harder to raise money as people can't sponsor everyone.



w00hoo_kent said:


> They either need more time, or a wider route to up the numbers, especially when they need to consider things like weather and the like. I could imagine irate people if 1000's were timed out because of a blockage like Richmond Park happening for instance and those contingencies have to be in the planning somewhere.


Is London really the problem though as the Surrey lanes are narrower. Fair enough, I didn't get stuck in Richmond Park but the Surrey lanes were worse for me and I posted in the 2014 thread that if Leigh Hill was as congested as Newlands Corner for me, it would have been hard. I wasn't fast up Newlands but I wasn't the slowest and it has hard avoiding slower people while not taking out faster ones and Leigh Hill is narrower.


----------



## laurence (11 Aug 2014)

i'll register for the ballot, haven't made either of the previous ones. not sure about buying a charity place as it was hard work getting the minimum.

it will also depend on other factors.

whatever, it can't be wetter than this year.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Aug 2014)

Richmond as an example, it is narrow there.


laurence said:


> whatever, it can't be wetter than this year.


Oh, thanks.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> I saw at least one rider with no helmet yesterday...he had a lot of dreadlocks though!!


If it's the same one I saw (regularly) he wasn't registered - I saw him trying to weasel his way into the start and being firmly sent away. He was also a complete liability - considerably less road sense than most of the charity riders on inappropriate bikes.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> How do you know people dropped out because of the rain? Prudential were always expecting several thousand to have to withdraw...I expect the 24,000 figure was set on that assumption, that there wouldn't be that many
> 
> How many people did register and ride?


On the other thread, someone's quoted 23,000 picking up their numbers and 20,000 starting.


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> whatever, it can't be wetter than this year.



Be careful what you wish for...


I stopped for a pre Newlands Gel and the turn onto the main road at West Horsley and chatted to a few spectators - one asked "What would you prefer 30C or this?"

My instant response was "This!" 

we did a Recce ride in 30C a few weeks ago, from Richmond Park to Wimbledon, leaving the park at around 8am, so replicating the timings of the ride proper. That was a REALLY tough ride - i doubt either of us would have coped with the full 100. Average temp was 77F max over 90F - and bearing in mind that the weakest riders get the hottest part of the day, i could foresee real medical problems in those temps.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> that is a non starter - closing the roads for two days!!!!


It was only the sportive that actually closed the roads properly - the pro race was done using rolling closures. Running two crits and two road races would illustrate the diversity of the sport very nicely - and please make the women's race the same length as the men's!


----------



## derrick (11 Aug 2014)

I will go for the ballot again, after this years ride have just got to do it again.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Sorry I knicked your idea.
> 
> Good luck with the ballot on Monday.



Haha nothing nicked  

Good luck yourself bud.


----------



## laurence (13 Aug 2014)

Red Cross have 2015 for £10 registration and 399 sponsorship... is it too early to sign up?


----------



## Lisat (13 Aug 2014)

Never done it, never entered it but may just enter the ballot on the off chance that I get in.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> Red Cross have 2015 for £10 registration and 399 sponsorship... is it too early to sign up?



Go for it if you can, give you something to prepare for, focus on (reference your other posts today)


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2014)

I received this reply from Marathon Photo to my enquiry about why there weren't so many photos this year:

Hello Carl,


Unfortunately, due to weather conditions a large number of photos were not of a saleable standard.


Kind Regards,


Amanda McKeown

Customer Services

Marathon-Photos.Com

Global-Pix.Com


----------



## benb (14 Aug 2014)

One of the photographers I was chatting to at the end said he knew several photographers whose cameras had packed in due to the damp.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2014)

My mate is going to be away in the land of no internets and has asked me to put in his registration for him.
Can anyone remember the questions?

IIRC: Name, birthdate address etc, est time, name of any gyms & cycling clubs belonged to, other sportives done. Anything else?


----------



## sleaver (15 Aug 2014)

May be being a bit to efficient, but I have already booked a hotel for the Saturday night. The Premier Inn at Stratford is already showing as not available so I thought I'd better get somewhere close booked before its to late. May not have been a problem but better to be safe than sorry.

Got the Premier Inn at ExCel so a 3 mile warm up rather than the 200m last weekend.


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> Red Cross have 2015 for £10 registration and 399 sponsorship... is it too early to sign up?


 £399 sponsorship does seem reasonable, I would have some hope of raising that type of figure, rather than the £1,000 the lady I was chatting to at the start had to raise. She was £250 short and didnt know what they would do about it.


----------



## laurence (15 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> £399 sponsorship does seem reasonable, I would have some hope of raising that type of figure, rather than the £1,000 the lady I was chatting to at the start had to raise. She was £250 short and didnt know what they would do about it.



i saw a lot for around £500 minimum. i have managed 737 this year, which is ver my target. i struggled though. Stroke is the official charity next year and their minimum is in the 500's with a 20 squids registration.


----------



## Ginger (16 Aug 2014)

Do you mean you won't ride if you have to wear a helmet ????


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2014)

Yes, that's what they mean


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> My mate is going to be away in the land of no internets and has asked me to put in his registration for him.
> Can anyone remember the questions?
> 
> IIRC: Name, birthdate address etc, est time, name of any gyms & cycling clubs belonged to, other sportives done. Anything else?



Next of kin / emergency contact I think
If BC member
Anticipated time
Can't remember anything else


----------



## Ginger (16 Aug 2014)

Ridiculous


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2014)

Ginger said:


> Ridiculous


Why? There is no compulsion to wear a helmet in the UK 

(although I do)


----------



## AndyWilliams (16 Aug 2014)

£500 minimum sponsor........I dont think I could make that :/ 
So if I dont get in via ballot I have to do it for charity?


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2014)

Yes, pretty much, unless you win entry in some way or work for the Pru, TFL, are a celebrity, pro cyclist called Marianne Vos or Laura Trott, Jo Rowsell etc

or top up any shortfall on the £500 yourself


----------



## AndyWilliams (16 Aug 2014)

Guaranteed a space if I have £500 charity money ?


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Guaranteed a space if I have £500 charity money ?


You have to sign up with a charity, some may ask you to raise more. It's not a guaranteed place, but there were certainly places after the ballot was announced

You also have to pay an entry fee for the charity place (like if you get a ballot place), which varies. e.g. this year Wateraid was £50 entry, £575 minimum sponsorship


----------



## AndyWilliams (16 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> You have to sign up with a charity, some may ask you to raise more. It's not a guaranteed place, but there were certainly places after the ballot was announced
> 
> You also have to pay an entry fee for the charity place (like if you get a ballot place), which varies. e.g. this year Wateraid was £50 entry, £575 minimum sponsorship



Bit rich if you ask me. But its for charity so.....
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## vickster (16 Aug 2014)

Eh? Yes, it's for charity, try through the ballot, if you don't get a place and don't want to ride for a charity then that's your choice 

The fee is £50 odd regardless

I had a ballot place this year, and was still going to raise money. I had to pull out but will do the same next year as I get deferred entry


----------



## AndyWilliams (17 Aug 2014)

£50 I'm fine with. 
Just dont reckon I would get near £150 let alone £500-575, anyway, I will try the ballot


----------



## srw (17 Aug 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Bit rich if you ask me. But its for charity so.....
> Thanks for your replies.


As I've pointed out before, the charity has _bought_ its place - upwards of £100, probably with a sliding scale depending on the number. Some of them also lay on parties for fundraisers (which also have to be paid for - though that will eat into the profits). I was slightly surprised yesterday morning at the number of people I told who didn't realise this.

The first three years of RideLondon were sold together, so you can probably expect the price, and hence minimum fund-raising targets, to go up from 2016.


----------



## Colin_B (17 Aug 2014)

I'm thinking of entering the ballot, if I get a place though the ballot or a charity place. Do I have to get to London on the Saturday to register and collect my ride number ?


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2014)

Yes. Have from Thursday - Saturday I think. You cannot register on Sunday!


----------



## Colin_B (17 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Yes. Have from Thursday - Saturday I think. You cannot register on Sunday!


Thanks, that will mean getting a hotel will have to go onto the cost


----------



## Peteaud (17 Aug 2014)

I so want to enter the ballot, but the logistics of getting into London from down here are a mare. Hotels are already booked up so i would probably have to stay outside London, drive in (eek) and park up in one of the carparks, having already gone by tube on the Saturday to register. 

So it unfortunately looks a no go from the start.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2014)

Yep, unless you have friends in London to stay with. You would struggle to get to London from Suffolk on the Sunday for 6am and then ride 100 miles. You have a year to save, see it as a holiday

I had the hotel Silk booked through Expedia, complete dive but sub £50 for a single...no issue cancelling either up to a few days before


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I so want to enter the ballot, but the logistics of getting into London from down here are a mare. Hotels are already booked up so i would probably have to stay outside London, drive in (eek) and park up in one of the carparks, having already gone by tube on the Saturday to register.
> 
> So it unfortunately looks a no go from the start.


Look at the Hotel Silk if you don't mind basic


----------



## Peteaud (17 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Look at the Hotel Silk if you don't mind basic


Does it have a car park?

My other option is to stay in Bracknell, we have friends there, and drive in early sunday.

What are the issues if any if driving in early Sunday, apart from closed roads?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Does it have a car park?
> 
> My other option is to stay in Bracknell, we have friends there, and drive in early sunday.
> 
> What are the issues if any if driving in early Sunday, apart from closed roads?


. 

None, aside from the early start. I'd plot a conservative route keeping clear of the road closures. There's plenty of places south of the river you could safely leave a car all day and ride in/back to if you didn't want to fork out for a parking place.


----------



## jifdave (17 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Are ballot places transferable? If they are then I will enter the ballot and give the place to someone who didn't get a place.
> 
> Reason I won't do the ride? Plastic hat rule.


not transferable but if you go to excel to sign on there are no checks after that so you could pass it on.... i'd offered mates beer or dinner this year if they got in,


----------



## Peteaud (17 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> .
> 
> None, aside from the early start. I'd plot a conservative route keeping clear of the road closures. There's plenty of places south of the river you could safely leave a car all day and ride in/back to if you didn't want to fork out for a parking place.



I dont mind paying the official car park fee, but do you know what time they open?

I am guessing you have to get there very early, and ive no issue with that either.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2014)

We've booked the hotel for next year, and we try for a ballot place tomorrow , if we don't get in we'll go for a charity place. However we won't ask for donations or sponsorship, we'll just donate the full amount ourselves. Extravagant I know, but we believe the event is worth it. 

This year we raised over 1200 quid for the RLS100, last year we raised over 3600 quid for the Marathon. Probably a bit much asking folk for donations next year.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

jifdave said:


> not transferable but if you go to excel to sign on there are no checks after that so you could pass it on.... i'd offered mates beer or dinner this year if they got in,


Having now seen it first hand, in the wet you could happily just sneak on to the course there were no checks after Excel. And no one seemed to care, I didn't see many stewards on the route who I think would have made a fuss.

It's possible they might do checks when you're standing still, or if you tried to use the hubs, but I doubt it. A fake number where the transponder should be if you're that way inclined. The thing is, I guess if they caught you, specifically if you were involved in an accident they would be as unhappy as they could be, at the least blacklisting anyone involved but if there were injuries involved then seriously looking for compensation (and it's not like the Pru aren't skilled at that). I'd not do it, but then most people who break the rules presume they'll never get caught so the risks don't matter, do they?


----------



## sleaver (17 Aug 2014)

Unless people have already seen, the entry for next year has been raised by £10 to £58 although they have said it will stay at that for 2016 as well. They said it was due to the cost of putting the event on.



CarlP said:


> However we won't ask for donations or sponsorship, we'll just donate the full amount ourselves. Extravagant I know, but we believe the event is worth it.


That is what I have been thinking. Save a bit each month and it shouldn't be that bad. Hopefully the organisers haven't increased the prices for charities as well as that would then get passed on to the riders.

One thing I have been thinking, I wonder how many ballot places will be taken up by people who pulled out on Saturday with a 'medical'? I'm not thinking of the honest ones, I'm thinking where the reason was "I'm allergic to rain".


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I dont mind paying the official car park fee, but do you know what time they open?
> 
> I am guessing you have to get there very early, and ive no issue with that either.


They start closing roads at 5am, they want you there an hour before your start and your wave is open an hour before your start (with a 20 minute arrival window). The cycle to the start takes longer than you think, the closed roads mean the traffic around them backs up all over and you can't make the pace you might think. Once at the park there's a fair bit of sign chasing to find your start (I might be bias as I came from the south and my green start was the northernmost one.) if you arrive just as your wave closes because you were dropped off slightly late and then took longer than you'd hoped to get there then the start feels rushed, I had time for a wee but was glad I didn't need more, you slowly shuffle forwards so stopping to kit up then needing to double back to pick your glasses up off the bin where you'd left them will out you at the back of your wave...


----------



## Colin_B (17 Aug 2014)

What would be the best car park to use if you wanted to go to excel to register and then get a few hours sleep in the car before riding to the start ?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

A few hours? Excel closes at 8pm on the Saturday, first wave is going to fill some time after 5 on Sunday but you could be a couple of hours later than that. If a night sleeping in your car sounds like the best prep then maybe drive out a bit and back in on the Sunday?


----------



## Colin_B (17 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> A few hours? Excel closes at 8pm on the Saturday, first wave is going to fill some time after 5 on Sunday but you could be a couple of hours later than that. If a night sleeping in your car sounds like the best prep then maybe drive out a bit and back in on the Sunday?


Just looking at the possibilities at the moment if I get a place though the ballot. Its a estate car so I can lay out flat


----------



## jefmcg (17 Aug 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I so want to enter the ballot, but the logistics of getting into London from down here are a mare. Hotels are already booked up .


I wondered if this was true so had a look at travelodge site. It turns out that you can only book 325 days ahead, so it's still possible to get a room there, as 1/8 isn't on sale yet. 

By picking another Saturday, it seems the city airport one (for example) is £59 with full refund up to day of stay.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Aug 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I wondered if this was true so had a look at travelodge site. It turns out that you can only book 325 days ahead, so it's still possible to get a room there, as 1/8 isn't on sale yet.
> 
> By picking another Saturday, it seems the city airport one (for example) is £59 with full refund up to day of stay.



I used Premier Inn. 

didnt think about TL


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> One thing I have been thinking, I wonder how many ballot places will be taken up by people who pulled out on Saturday with a 'medical'? I'm not thinking of the honest ones, I'm thinking where the reason was "I'm allergic to rain".



Probably several thousand. Even before the weather forecast, at my volunteer training, Pru said that they expect 20-21k riders of the 24k, so it could be more if there were other late withdrawals

Perhaps people who've not had ballot places before should get first dibs (of course this may already be so). Perhaps if people want to ride again, they should do it for charity


----------



## col1888 (17 Aug 2014)

What time does the ballot open tomorrow ?


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2014)

col1888 said:


> What time does the ballot open tomorrow ?


The online ballot for places in next year’s Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 will open on www.PrudentialRideLondon.co.uk on Monday 18 August 2014. 

The ballot will close on Monday 5 January 2015 or when 100,000 registrations have been received – whichever is earlier. The 2014 ballot, which accepted 80,000 registrations, closed in less than four weeks.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

Incidentally, unless Laura Trott is waving you off, being at the back or front of your wave doesn't matter because timing starts when you cross the line and your wave will be right on top of the wave that's gone and very closely followed by the next one (was for me anyway).


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Probably several thousand. Even before the weather forecast, at my volunteer training, Pru said that they expect 20-21k riders of the 24k, so it could be more if there were other late withdrawals
> 
> Perhaps people who've not had ballot places before should get first dibs (of course this may already be so). Perhaps if people want to ride again, they should do it for charity


From what I remember, aren't ballot places treated differently to charity places for medical drops. They said almost 21k finished, so there can't be many more than 3k medicals.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2014)

Yep, if you drop out of a charity place you don't get an automatic re-entry for 2015. Only if you gave up a ballot place (like myself)


----------



## Ginger (17 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Incidentally, unless Laura Trott is waving you off, being at the back or front of your wave doesn't matter because timing starts when you cross the line and your wave will be right on top of the wave that's gone and very closely followed by the next one (was for me anyway).



Yep I was in the 6.45 wave at back but went to one of the portaloos whilst trudging up towards start. When I came out my wave had been ushered further up so ended up in the 7.15 wave


----------



## sleaver (17 Aug 2014)

What gets me is that while a ballot is random, you always get people who get in year in year out and then you get the people who never get in. 

If it is truly random, is it just down to good luck getting in every time and bad luck never getting it?

That's based more on ballots for running events but it is the same theory. 

Anyway, got my expensive Premier Inn rom booked as they are taking advantage of the date, so I'll be entering the ballot.


----------



## sleaver (17 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> From what I remember, aren't ballot places treated differently to charity places for medical drops. They said almost 21k finished, so there can't be many more than 3k medicals.


Some of those 3k will be charity places but those spaces have to come from some allocation and next years ballot allocation is probably the most likely. They can't just up the number for medicals.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2014)

I don't think the ballot will be random, possibly within quotas, otherwise why would they take specific demographic information . But I dont know for sure. I doubt the capacity would increase beyond 24k max


----------



## sleaver (17 Aug 2014)

But they say it is completely random 

I know the London Marathon ballot takes into account time as the organisers want a steady stream coming across the line. So as most people probably put down 4-5 hours, you have less chance of getting in as less people will be putting 3-4 or 5+ hours.


----------



## sleaver (17 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> You do understand what 'random' means don't you?


Yes, it means a lack of a pattern. 

One person getting in every year and one person never getting in is a pattern. 

If the odds are 1/5 and you have a group of 5 people, it doesn't mean that only one would get in. It could but then none or any number of them could get in. But if that one got in every time, then a pattern emerges.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Aug 2014)

Weighted random (which is still random)


> How was the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 ballot drawn?
> The ballot is drawn randomly utilising the answers provided by registrants on their entry forms. It is weighted for Health and Safety purposes to help the maximum number of people get safely around the route within the eight and a half hour time limit.


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2014)

Well i am in the ballot.


----------



## sleaver (18 Aug 2014)

Same here. Email confirmation received as well.


----------



## Razzle (18 Aug 2014)

Entered


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2014)

I have to confirm in October


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2014)

Me and the missus have entered this morning. Fingers Crossed.

I wish they did like the New York Five Boro's ride, first come first served and youknow if you're in on the day.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2014)

Then I guess it's not a ballot.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2014)

London Edinburgh London was done like that. Sold out in less than 24 hours


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Then I guess it's not a ballot.



No it's not,I'm not certain its a better system, but for us, at least we knew we were in as soon as we were able to register, though it was a bit of a free for all as soon as the site was open cos it had trouble coping with the traffic.

Edit, The NYFB bike ride is the largest cycling event in the US, 36000 place sold out in 12 hours


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

Entered the ballot and have confirmation email. I've agreed the charity donation again (apparently I got my place in the second chance draw last year) the top looks OK and I could see myself wearing it if I don't get in, not adverse to donating the extra to charity.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2014)

User said:


> I am not adverse to donating money in principle but the naked manipulation of the ballot is galling.



I'm inclined to agree with you. Correction I do agree with you, its a feckin liberty.


----------



## Ollie W (18 Aug 2014)

Yeah, can't say I agree with the second chance ballot but never mind. I've entered, whether I get in or not remains be seen. Didn't realise we had to wait best part of six months for the outcome!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

Considering you could just choose to pay out of your own wallet for a charity place and you get a thing as a consolation if you're still not successful I'm happy to 'buy a raffle ticket' for the second chance, although I agree it's not the greatest feeling. You do get the 'donor card' sensation of 'what if it loads me as being less likely to get through first time round because I have expressed a willingness to give stuff...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

Ollie W said:


> Yeah, can't say I agree with the second chance ballot but never mind. I've entered, whether I get in or not remains be seen. Didn't realise we had to wait best part of six months for the outcome!


February I think. It is a bit of a bind and you do wonder quite why it takes them that long to work it out. They ought to just allocate spaces when they hit 100,000 on the ballot.


----------



## Longshot (18 Aug 2014)

Entered.


----------



## rvw (18 Aug 2014)

I've put myself in the ballot again - @srw and I both missed out last year but rode on a charity ticket (and have raised nearly £1,500) on the tandem. But I don't think we can do that a second year running, as we'd be asking all the same people to donate again.

Incidentally, it appears that not all the 150 tandem places were taken up - I heard that around 80 were registered, and only 44 finished, so if (and it's a big "if") we get ballot places, there would be a good chance of being able to ride the tandem again.


----------



## marcusjb (18 Aug 2014)

rvw said:


> Incidentally, it appears that not all the 150 tandem places were taken up - I heard that around 80 were registered, and only 44 finished, so if (and it's a big "if") we get ballot places, there would be a good chance of being able to ride the tandem again.



That's my hopeful plan!

From the results page, I think 55 machines finished. Unclear how many started.

Edit - I should read the results better. 55 machines listed. Not all of those finished. Your number of 44 looks right. Not sure if that 55 is the number of machines that registered, or the number that crossed the actual start line (I believe there were a large number of riders who registered at excel, but didn't cross the start line due to the weather)


----------



## Speedball (18 Aug 2014)

Registered for 2015 and hoping to make it three out of three after being fortunate enough to get into 2013 & 2014.

Missed out in the ballot for this year's but took the charity route (Bowel Cancer UK). Will have to consider whether to go that way again if I miss out again. Raised about £2,500 for BCUK this year through various events. Blown away by people's support but you can't keep asking all the time.


----------



## sleaver (18 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> No it's not,I'm not certain its a better system, but for us, at least we knew we were in as soon as we were able to register, though it was a bit of a free for all as soon as the site was open cos it had trouble coping with the traffic.
> 
> Edit, The NYFB bike ride is the largest cycling event in the US, 36000 place sold out in 12 hours


The last year before the Berlin Marathon went to a ballot from being a first come first served system, all they asked for was your name and email address. Then a week later, they asked for all details. That way the system coped very easily.

However, that means the organisers can't try and generate a steady stream through the finish or cover H&S reasons.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

Speedball said:


> Registered for 2015 and hoping to make it three out of three after being fortunate enough to get into 2013 & 2014.
> 
> Missed out in the ballot for this year's but took the charity route (Bowel Cancer UK). Will have to consider whether to go that way again if I miss out again. Raised about £2,500 for BCUK this year through various events. Blown away by people's support but you can't keep asking all the time.


I'm afraid and this might be the gamer in me, I'd be very tempted to 'do Pru at their own game' and cap my sponsorship, so if I needed £500 for the charity place and was pledged £1000 then that's this year done and next year pretty much a cert too. I'd be open with my donators about why I was asking for money and how if was going to work though.

Then again I'm no fan of this style of raising money for charity.


----------



## kipster (18 Aug 2014)

Entered for 2015, wasn't lucky enough to get through the ballot in 2014. The experience of the club showed that 95% of women who entered got in, against about 20% of men. The club put in for five teams (four people in each team) and was given four. The club then ran its own ballot to fill the team places. Hoping my luck changes.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Aug 2014)

Entered and have entry conformation;first time trying so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2014)

I just entered for a couple of friends who are away for a while and have no net access. They'd given me as much in the way of details as possible, which covered pretty much everything.

THis was a bit odd: "Have you taken part in the following events: London to Brighton". Well I've cycled from London to Brighton (and back) with both of these guys several times, so I said yes, but it wasn't exactly an "event". Did they mean the BHF event? If so, why didn't they say so?

While I was at it I also entered for myself, but I'm not particularly bothered as it's not really my kind of thing. Which means, by sod's law, I'll probably get a place and they won't!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

I wouldn't make the assumption that the people asking the questions know anything about cycling.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I wouldn't make the assumption that the people asking the questions know anything about cycling.



That's worthy of a Sig quote that is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I wouldn't make the assumption that the people asking the questions know anything about cycling.


Yes, all a bit vauge. Oddly enough one of the guys whose entries I submitted "did" London to Paris last year on an organised event. But he was working as crew, and I don't think driving the van and fixing mechanicals really counts  So I didn't say yes to that.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

It's all guess work as to the right answer. Do they want experienced people so lots of 'yes' helps or do they want to encourage first timers so having done it doesn't? I figure my time for 2014 gives them the best idea. Also they have talked about wanting to create a community around it so I wonder if they might weight previous competitors higher...


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> It's all guess work as to the right answer. Do they want experienced people so lots of 'yes' helps or do they want to encourage first timers so having done it doesn't? I figure my time for 2014 gives them the best idea. Also they have talked about wanting to create a community around it so I wonder if they might weight previous competitors higher...


 
That was another vagueness. One of them has already done it twice and therefore has two times. They ask for his "best time". Well, seeing that 2014 was shorter, it's obviously the 2014 time, innit? So I put that, but this means it'spretty much meaningless, because he could never in a month of Sundays do the full route in that time.


----------



## Norry1 (18 Aug 2014)

Entered. Agreed to donate entry for shirt (and extra ballot chance). Will try and forget until Feb.


----------



## wormo (18 Aug 2014)

Do you have to pay up front? Registered but hasn't requested payment.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

Yes, you've registered for Ride London 100 and not the Freecycle? For Ride London it does four or five pages with the penultimate one being your credit card. You should get confirmation emailed to you as well.


----------



## wormo (18 Aug 2014)

Just received the confirmation, so will log back in to my account


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2014)

wormo said:


> Do you have to pay up front? Registered but hasn't requested payment.


 
Only if you are donating your fee. If not then you don't have to pay up front.


----------



## Longshot (18 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Only if you are donating your fee. If not then you don't have to pay up front.



This. I haven't donated my entry fee. Not because I'm tight but because the consolation jersey is.


(The cynic is me is suspicious of the fact I got in through the ballot in the year when I donated my fee and wasn't successful in the year when I didn't...)


----------



## wormo (18 Aug 2014)

Cheers for that


----------



## Onyer (18 Aug 2014)

Longshot said:


> (The cynic is me is suspicious of the fact I got in through the ballot in the year when I donated my fee and wasn't successful in the year when I didn't...)



3 of us applied last year - my mate and I donated our fee to charity, but the other mate didn't - he got in and we didn't! This year I have applied without donating my fee.


----------



## Markymark (18 Aug 2014)

,,,,or maybe it's just a free ballot the questions are about organising the ride once it's been decided


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> ,,,,or maybe it's just a free ballot the questions are about organising the ride once it's been decided


 
It's weighted. Whatever that means.
http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/About/FAQs.htm


> The ballot is drawn randomly utilising the answers provided by registrants on their entry forms. It is weighted for Health and Safety purposes to help the maximum number of people get safely around the route within the eight and a half hour time limit.


 
This gives us the chance to speculate endlessly about what possible inputs would give us the best chance. And what on earth do they mean by _drawn randomly utilising the answers provided_? And what's the capital of Pizzaland?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's weighted. Whatever that means.
> http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/About/FAQs.htm
> 
> 
> This gives us the chance to speculate endlessly about what possible inputs would give us the best chance. And what on earth do they mean by _drawn randomly utilising the answers provided_? And what's the capital of Pizzaland?



Capital of Pizzaland is P


----------



## sleaver (18 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> This gives us the chance to speculate endlessly about what possible inputs would give us the best chance. And what on earth do they mean by _drawn randomly utilising the answers provided_?


Exactly. You could give yourself no chance by asking the questions. For example, my occupation wasn't listed so as I had to put 'Other', does that mean that I possibly go in with a big pot of people of that question is used. No body knows.


----------



## Zcapp96 (18 Aug 2014)

Onyer said:


> And what on earth do they mean by _drawn randomly utilising the answers provided_? And what's the capital of Pizzaland?



I imagine they will use a sort of stratified sample, where they want 50% of the riders to be sub 6 hours, 10% to be 8 hours etc so they will put all the sub 6hrs into a hat and draw out 50% of the ballot, for example. Means its impossible to tell exactly what your chances are. You could be competing against 70,000 others for 12,000 places or against 5,000 for 3,000 places. This is just my guess of course! They would also want to be able to tell if you are likely to turn up so an occupation of airline pilot may mean you are unable to make the start. I would hope that all of us that turned up at the start this year would get some brownie points as they can be pretty certain that we will turn up whatever the weather next year as well! 

My view on the charity second ballot thing is if you had one place between two people, one who had donated their fee no matter what and one who would only pay you if they got in the temptation might be to give it to the non donator, that way you get both fees!


----------



## Peteaud (18 Aug 2014)

Entered.  and have conf email.


----------



## Andy500 (18 Aug 2014)

Onyer said:


> 3 of us applied last year - my mate and I donated our fee to charity, but the other mate didn't - he got in and we didn't! This year I have applied without donating my fee.



I've been fortunate to get in both years and donated my fee each time.


----------



## Lisat (18 Aug 2014)

Well I entered the ballot and who knows how quick I'll be next year as I only started serious cycling this year. 
What will be will be.


----------



## buttonnine (18 Aug 2014)

I've taken my chances, will let you know the outcome, if I remember!.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2014)

marcusjb said:


> That's my hopeful plan!
> 
> From the results page, I think 55 machines finished. Unclear how many started.
> 
> Edit - I should read the results better. 55 machines listed. Not all of those finished. Your number of 44 looks right. Not sure if that 55 is the number of machines that registered, or the number that crossed the actual start line (I believe there were a large number of riders who registered at excel, but didn't cross the start line due to the weather)


And, of course, if it's the same system as this year (one ballot place can be converted to a tandem place) gives a tandem pair double dibs in the ballot. Only one of us needs to succeed.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2014)

Zcapp96 said:


> I imagine they will use a sort of stratified sample, where they want 50% of the riders to be sub 6 hours, 10% to be 8 hours etc so they will put all the sub 6hrs into a hat and draw out 50% of the ballot, for example. Means its impossible to tell exactly what your chances are. You could be competing against 70,000 others for 12,000 places or against 5,000 for 3,000 places. This is just my guess of course! They would also want to be able to tell if you are likely to turn up so an occupation of airline pilot may mean you are unable to make the start. I would hope that all of us that turned up at the start this year would get some brownie points as they can be pretty certain that we will turn up whatever the weather next year as well!
> 
> My view on the charity second ballot thing is if you had one place between two people, one who had donated their fee no matter what and one who would only pay you if they got in the temptation might be to give it to the non donator, that way you get both fees!


I suspect you're right on the stratified sampling, but the other information is almost certainly only going to be used for demographic analysis, and ultimately probably for marketing - in the sense that advertisers and potential advertisers (and potential charity partners) want to know who they are advertising to. The ballot is probably independently audited - I can't be bothered to look it up, but it's probably covered in the organisation's annual report.

I suspect your conspiracy theory is incorrect too, as the commitment to put donators into a second ballot is effectively a commitment - there would be a large collective claim for damages if it was revealed to be a lie.


----------



## Gareth C (18 Aug 2014)

I'm in having enjoyed this year immensely. Haven't donated the fee - not too worried if I don't get a place, as they wouldn't be able to arrange such nice weather two years in a row...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> And, of course, if it's the same system as this year (one ballot place can be converted to a tandem place) gives a tandem pair double dibs in the ballot. Only one of us needs to succeed.


If you get two, can one of you medical out and then ride the tandem so you have a definite place for 2016 too?


----------



## Ollie W (18 Aug 2014)

Beginning to wish I hadn't guessed at 7.5 hours now (I've only done 30 miles, how am I meant to know?!). Have a feeling I have less chance of getting in if I'm less likely to finish early!


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2014)

No shame in the broom wagon  

No point worrying about it, even if you get in, you have a year to train, go hard through the winter and you'll be fine...try to do a few tons before then


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2014)

@vickster wants me to ride with her - I was accompanying on training rides when she still hoped to ride this year - so I'm registered.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Do the extend that to unicyclists, giving them only half a chance?





> The following bicycles *are permitted:*
> 
> • Standard road and hybrid bicycles
> 
> • Single-speed (both fixed and freewheel) bicycles are allowed as long as they have suitable brakes


I suspect the restriction to _*bi*_cycles rules them out. I wonder what would happen if you turned up on something that was basically a unicycle but with a trailing freely moving wheel (no idea what they're called)? Or, for that matter, a trike.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2014)




----------



## SWSteve (18 Aug 2014)

Entered ballot, I expect to get as far as I did last(this) year... I was asleep on my sofa


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2014)

And if you don't get a place, then how about this:

_Wales will host a new UCI-sanctioned race and closed-road sportive for up to 10,000 riders in 2015.
The inaugural Velothon Wales, which will follow a similar format to the Prudential RideLondon, will be held on Sunday June 14, 2015, starting and finishing in Cardiff, and giving sportive riders the chance to ride the same roads (with 50km and 120km courses available) as the pro peloton._

http://roadcyclinguk.com/sportive/v...5&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter_rcuk

I'm not really a sportivey kind of person but I have a friend who lives in Cardiff who is a very strong cyclist, so I'm tempted to do this, and watch him disappear into the distance.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Aug 2014)

I would imagine the Welsh version would be hillier so would be a perfect preparation ride :-)


----------



## Nick Stone (19 Aug 2014)

Wales, hills and valleeeies you say! (The welsh half of me coming out) that could be good there's some nice mountain biking but further down as well, is it Afan with the wall could be a few days of fun.

I'm in the ballot as well put I'd do for a couple of charities but thinking maybe sell my body for advertising, a gent at the start had done and got I think £250 for his bum. Or get work to do a yearly charity fund thing and draw from that, collect against that charity (get them to look at one of the ones I could ride for)


----------



## sleaver (19 Aug 2014)

Anyone seen a profile for Velothon Wales, the 120km route?


----------



## rvw (19 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Anyone seen a profile for Velothon Wales, the 120km route?


http://www.velothon-wales.co.uk/en/route/

Not hugely informative!


----------



## Colin_B (19 Aug 2014)

I have entered the ballot


----------



## sleaver (19 Aug 2014)

rvw said:


> http://www.velothon-wales.co.uk/en/route/
> 
> Not hugely informative!


I'd seen the map and thought about trying to map it but not sure how accurate it will be. It says 1403m which is roughly about 200m more than RideLondon but RideLondon is roughly 40km longer.

Just in case your wondering, my legs don't like hills!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Anyone seen a profile for Velothon Wales, the 120km route?


Here you go. Not necessarily 100% accurate. I just copied the route roughly









The big kick is up the side of the Blorenge (round the "Fiddler's Elbow") and up to Blaenavon from Govilon. (Just past Abergavenny) Y axis in Metres btw


----------



## Nomadski (20 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> And if you don't get a place, then how about this:
> 
> _Wales will host a new UCI-sanctioned race and closed-road sportive for up to 10,000 riders in 2015.
> The inaugural Velothon Wales, which will follow a similar format to the Prudential RideLondon, will be held on Sunday June 14, 2015, starting and finishing in Cardiff, and giving sportive riders the chance to ride the same roads (with 50km and 120km courses available) as the pro peloton._
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on that, especially how pre registering your email gets you a guaranteed entry window prior to general release.

At least now I'm guaranteed one closed road race next year.

Looks pretty tough, but I'm going to just pretend that elevations Y axis is actually feet.

Wonder if @philinmerthyr has seen or signed up for this.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that, especially how pre registering your email gets you a guaranteed entry window prior to general release.
> 
> At least now I'm guaranteed one closed road race next year.
> 
> ...


I'm rather hoping that I _don't_ get a place in London now. I'm not sure I want to do two of these, and the Wales one is deffo the one I prefer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2014)

User said:


> The cycling specific version of a first world problem.


Nobody knows the trouble I see...


----------



## Rupie (20 Aug 2014)

Lets be honest, if you have done them before, the London route is a pretty easy sportive to do, so maybe the Welsh one might be more of a challenge.


----------



## sleaver (21 Aug 2014)

Just Pre-registered for Velothon Wales. I have to admit, the elevation graph @Dogtrousers did makes it look a bit easier that the stated elevation and distance. Saw a picture of a sign for that climb and it said 10% over 6km.

There seems to be a trend here. Get or try and get a place and then think about logistics  London was only 40ish miles away, Cardiff is a bit more of a trek.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Just Pre-registered for Velothon Wales. I have to admit, the elevation graph @Dogtrousers did makes it look a bit easier that the stated elevation and distance. Saw a picture of a sign for that climb and it said 10% over 6km.
> 
> There seems to be a trend here. Get or try and get a place and then think about logistics  London was only 40ish miles away, Cardiff is a bit more of a trek.


I threw that together quite quickly, I hope I haven't made any errors. I'll do it again and re-post on the velowales thread.

I'm very familiar with that bit of road as my parents used to live in the area, but I've never cycled it, because, to be brutally honest, I never wanted to go to Blaenavon (apologies to all you Blaenavon natives out there) It's long, and has a *very* steep bit at the start and then settles down to an almost constant gradient, slashed up the side of the hill. At the top is the grave of a famous horse called Foxhunter, ridden by Harry Llewellyn (father of Roddy) and the area is rich in industrial archeology (old tramways, furnaces, etc). Nice views over to the Black Mountains. None of which will be of much interest to you if you're trying to ride up the bugger.

Despite my normal aversion to anything that resembles racing, deliberately riding fast, or generally showing off, I'm quite excited by the prospect.


----------



## jifdave (21 Aug 2014)

bigger field next year http://road.cc/content/news/127172-bigger-field-2015-ridelondon-100-make-it-europes-biggest-sportive


----------



## w00hoo_kent (21 Aug 2014)

Does seem an unlikely number. Judging by just Newlands this year, they would have to stretch out the starting times to accommodate that many or suffer bottlenecks on the route if it's not changed.


----------



## sleaver (21 Aug 2014)

As one of the comments says in that article, the debrief hasn't finished yet so it may not increase.

They would surely have to think about congestion through some of the Surrey sections though wouldn't they? When I was going up Newlands this year, it was hard trying to go around the walkers and slower riders while trying not to take out people going faster than me. Add in more people and it will be worse and Newlands was wider compared to Leith Hill or Box Hill. People slowing down due to congestion would then have an impact on the cut off times.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (21 Aug 2014)

Theoretically it could just get to a point where everyone is walking the hills because of congestion which would put a lot of people off returning. I hope they don't think it's too similar to the Marathon with what they can get away with capacity wise.


----------



## Longshot (21 Aug 2014)

Leith Hill would be a problem - it was heavily congested last year with the lower number of riders.


----------



## MichaelO (21 Aug 2014)

Longshot said:


> Leith Hill would be a problem - it was heavily congested last year with the lower number of riders.


Could end up turning into the walk-a-thon that the BHF L2B has become.

50,000 in the ballot after 72 hours! http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....ideLondon-Surrey_100_s1_p19894.htm?featured=1


----------



## Nomadski (21 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> Wow, so we've got one of the real pros on here then have we?



I like closed road events....not sure of your point?


----------



## Nomadski (21 Aug 2014)

User said:


> The word race, at a guess.



I race against my own set time, Im sure most people who are doing a closed road event with a timing chip are. Almost everyone not riding a Boris bike or BMX is racing to some degree. And even probably they were trying to beat some set personal target.

I live in London and have to stop every twenty metres for a traffic light, or wait at junctions. Get me on a closed road and you bet I'm racing. (Not very fast in the great scheme of things, but that's not important).


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2014)

I'd be surprised if they increased the number much beyond 24000, certainly the head of ops who presented at the training I went to indicated that they were confident with 24k, not more from a safety and logistics point of view


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> I'd be surprised if they increased the number much beyond 24000, certainly the head of ops who presented at the training I went to indicated that they were confident with 24k, not more from a safety and logistics point of view


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> I think you're just projecting your fantasies onto other people. Riders who are racing spoil events like this for other people who just want to do the distance and have a nice day. This is not a race, it's just an organised bike ride and a neat way of parting people from lots of their money.


 
Odd, because everyone I know who did this, either this year or last, (and that's only a handful, I grant you) was very interested in their finish time.

It's not really my kind of thing, I'm more interested in riding alone and riding for distance, but from what I hear most people who do these are competing against themselves - not just to do the distance. A bit like when I used to run: I did regular half marathons, and although I was a mid-to-back of the pack runner I was always interested in my time at the end, as well as having a good day out.

Just sayin' ... Not making a big thing of it.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> Fair enough, you race away then. And pay through the nose for the privilege.



In the grand scheme of bike ownership costs, its hardly a fortune.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Aug 2014)

Hmmm do I get the impression that you don't approve?


----------



## marcusjb (21 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> Are you kidding? Leaving aside the hundreds of pounds for charity stuff, and the expense for some of travelling to London and staying there overnight, how does this compare with an £8 audax or a £2 pa night ride? If people want to race it would be cheaper to do it properly, if they could keep up.



Totally different league to any £8 Audax. As an experience, it rates pretty high on my favourite cycling adventures. Riding along the big 3 lane carriageway at the start amongst 1000s of cyclists was awesome - and then you look across to the other side and there's another 3 lanes full of cyclists. 

Sure, there's idiots on the ride - we saw plenty of crashes and general nonsense. But on the whole, everyone was just out having fun and enjoying what really is a unique experience.

No, it wasn't cheap - even as a Londoner, we chose to stay over near the start so we didn't have to get out of bed at 3 am to ride across town, but a couple of hundred quid is worth every penny to create the memories we will have from the event. 

I'll keep on riding £8 Audaxes of course - but they will give me a very different experience to this ride.


----------



## sleaver (21 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> ......it just doesn't appeal to me.......


It obviously does appeal to you, otherwise why are you reading and posting in a thread about it?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> Are you kidding? Leaving aside the hundreds of pounds for charity stuff, and the expense for some of travelling to London and staying there overnight, how does this compare with an £8 audax or a £2 pa night ride? If people want to race it would be cheaper to do it properly, if they could keep up.



Of course I'm not kidding, I don't have a sense of humour. I maintain that the PRLS 100 is good value for riding on closed roads, with mechanical and medical back up, with marshalls on every junction, with food/water every 25 miles, toilets, helpers, etc,. You don't agree, there is nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Rupie (21 Aug 2014)

4027th, in the list of finishers (not Racers !! ) I'm happy with that.


----------



## Ginger (22 Aug 2014)

Anyone know what time Stephen Roche did as its not shown on the results. He definitely finished!
(Wanted to know if I 'beat' a TDF winner)!


----------



## sleaver (22 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> I read and post wherever I like, thanks very much.


Just saying that you have have taken an interest to take the time to post. That's all.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (22 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Of course I'm not kidding, I don't have a sense of humour. I maintain that the PRLS 100 is good value for riding on closed roads, with mechanical and medical back up, with marshalls on every junction, with food/water every 25 miles, toilets, helpers, etc,. You don't agree, there is nothing I can do about that.


Pretty much my take on it. It's the being able to ride on closed roads bit that appeals to me, part of that is seeing how long it takes me and that's largely taking advantage of the closed roads. I'm not going to push myself to the limit, damn the rest, and leave myself flat out on the Mall at the end, but if I wanted to enjoy the scenery, I'd just go and ride to the bits with nice scenery.

If you put a timing clock on it, I'm in the group of people that will see where they can make the number stop, I'm interested in how fast I do it compared to other people but have no expectation that my time will be anything amazing, my deflation at the 'did you break 5 hours' question that was going around the 'serious' riders on the ferry back lasted maybe 4 seconds, before I realised that I didn't feel bad about my time being 5:19, I was perfectly happy with it, my expectations were the only thing I was racing at the end of the day.


----------



## Ladep Rewop (22 Aug 2014)

I have 


sleaver said:


> Just saying that you have have taken an interest to take the time to post. That's all.



I would disagree. I have taken an interest in the thread and discussion, I have absolutely no interest whatsoever to actually do this ride, with 20,000 other people i wouldn't do it even if you paid me ..... doesn't mean I don't read the posts to take the time to listen to other people's opinions and post if I want to. Just saying


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Aug 2014)

Ladep Rewop said:


> I would disagree. I have taken an interest in the thread and discussion, I have absolutely no interest whatsoever to actually do this ride, with 20,000 other people i wouldn't do it even if you paid me ..... doesn't mean I don't read the posts to take the time to listen to other people's opinions and post if I want to. Just saying




Well, that's a load off. Just sayin'.


----------



## benb (23 Aug 2014)

I put a longer time than I'll do, so I can have more sleep! (If I even get in)


----------



## jefmcg (23 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> It obviously does appeal to you, otherwise why are you reading and posting in a thread about it?


Well, just another data point ... it doesn't appeal to me, and I've entered the ballot!

(I prefer untimed rides, and I'm a "full value" audaxer. But happy to get pulled around the course by @vickster, who is looking for company)


----------



## Nomadski (26 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> I think you're just projecting your fantasies onto other people. Riders who are racing spoil events like this for other people who just want to do the distance and have a nice day. This is not a race, it's just an organised bike ride and a neat way of parting people from lots of their money.



I think your the one projecting, making assumptions about the type of event you admit to not having taken part of. 

Anyway, carry on with the moaning.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> I will. How do you know I've never taken part in this type of event?



Because you think its a rip off? Because you said it doesn't appeal to you? Because you feel your time and money is better spent riding against cars and traffic lights in Auduxs and 'longer' events?



User13710 said:


> Fair enough, you race away then. And pay through the nose for the privilege.





User13710 said:


> Are you kidding? Leaving aside the hundreds of pounds for charity stuff, and the expense for some of travelling to London and staying there overnight, how does this compare with an £8 audax or a £2 pa night ride? If people want to race it would be cheaper to do it properly, if they could keep up.





User13710 said:


> It's not a case of approving or not - it just doesn't appeal to me. Actually I did a longer ride a few days before the last one of these, without any of the almighty fuss. It's just a bike ride. But the people who have to race all the time, even when the event is not a race, seem to spoil things for lots of other people, as well as contributing to the public image of cycling as sporty, fast, competitive, and risky, which it isn't necessarily.



Or do you just randomly write crap?




User13710 said:


> Just be aware that, whatever you think you're doing, you won't be taking part in 'a closed-road race', as you put it.



It will be a race against a set time I set. It will be on a closed road.

I couldn't care less what you call it.

Now stop replying to me, your boring.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2014)

Ok calm down everyone, fainites!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> Ok calm down everyone, fainites!


You old softie.

Just don't mention the R word, and we'll get along just fine.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Aug 2014)

"Helmet" doesn't start with an "R"


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2014)

jefmcg said:


> "Helmet" doesn't start with an "R"


Maybe a couple of people, mentioning no names , need to go and edit the Wikipedia page on sportive's 



> Many cyclists use sportives to challenge themselves in a personal battle against the distance and then ultimately, the clock. Some participants in a cyclosportive will ride the event like a race, with prizes awarded and considerable prestige for top place finishers, particularly in events like La Marmotte, L'Étape du Tour and the Ardechoise.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclosportive


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

I'm not a fan of sportives either - too many wannabees for my liking - but I've thrown my cap in the ring just to see what all the fuss is about. Will there be cake?


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> When I was going up Newlands this year, it was hard trying to go around the walkers and slower riders while trying not to take out people going faster than me.


Just out of interest, were people walking up Shere Hill mainly because of congestion, or because it was too steep for some?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> I'm not a fan of sportives either - too many wannabees for my liking - but I've thrown my cap in the ring just to see what all the fuss is about. Will there be cake?



No. So go away.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2014)

I have signed up also.. will have to dig out my old plastic hat if I get selected.

I want to go where the others go.. and throw empty gel wrappers everywhere.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I have signed up also.. will have to dig out my old plastic hat if I get selected.
> 
> I want to go where the others go.. and throw empty gel wrappers everywhere.


They don't allow people who have any blue on their bikes.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> They don't allow people who have any blue on their bikes.




Shows what you know then right?


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> Just out of interest, were people walking up Shere Hill mainly because of congestion, or because it was too steep for some?


Where abouts is Shere Hill as the A25 after Newlands is quite wide until you get to Gomshall I think.

People were walking in a place that did surprise me and I think it us here and it wasn't conjested.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sE0KbhlnXUbuiD3NCS-rYcA!2e0

This may sound harsh, but if you are attempting 100 miles, shouldn't you be OK with hills? When I got to Newlands, my start time was 7:22, people were already walking and that was with 14 miles and two hills taken out.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Where abouts is Shere Hill as the A25 after Newlands is quite wide until you get to Gomshall I think.
> 
> People were walking in a place that did surprise me and I think it us here and it wasn't conjested.
> 
> ...




I guess a lot of the riders would have been weekend cyclists who probably don't do a lot of cycling on a day to day basis so lack stamina for hills and long rides.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Shows what you know then right?


Probably, just pissing in the wind.


----------



## Beebo (26 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> Just out of interest, were people walking up Shere Hill mainly because of congestion, or because it was too steep for some?


My start time was early, 6.32am, so i expected to be riding with faster riders. But even then there were a few people walking up Newlands, and it isnt much of a hill.
There was no congestion with the early starters, I dont know about the later ones, I expect it got more congested as the day went on.
The road was narrow but quite well self managed, with walkers on the left, slow chuggers in the middle, and the whippets on the right. I never felt the need to stop or slow because of anyone infront of me.


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> Where abouts is Shere Hill as the A25 after Newlands is quite wide until you get to Gomshall I think.
> 
> People were walking in a place that did surprise me and I think it us here and it wasn't conjested.
> 
> ...


Errr, I think I'll be okay with the hills and the distance. Thanks for asking though. I was just wondering whether to do it fixed and why people would be walking up to Newlands. (Newlands is the corner at the top of Shere Hill before the long fast descent towards Gomshall and I don't recall it being that steep). I can't make out from the route map, do you go up Whitedown? That might be a stretch too far on fixed (for me anyways). I too will need to dig out a plastic hat to wear.


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I have signed up also.. will have to dig out my old plastic hat if I get selected.
> 
> I want to go where the others go.. and throw empty gel wrappers everywhere.


I've just come up with an excellent idea to raise money for charidee. Ian, all those riders, what 25000 of them? I bet none of them say hello. So at <kerching> 1p each, that's <fx:fingers and thumbs> 250 notes. Just like that. You can thank me later.


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Maybe those who had run out of gels.


Oh b*ll&cks. Are gels mandatory?


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> Oh b*ll&cks. Are gels mandatory?


Nice gels only. Like you get at Roedean.


----------



## Beebo (26 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> I was just wondering whether to do it fixed .


If you can make it up and down Leith Hill on a fixed then you will be fine. My worry about fixed would be on decents, riding with people who might not appreciate the limitations of a fixed wheel when going down steep hills.
here is link to the full route map
http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/Info_Hub/Routes.htm


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Nice gels only. Like you get at Roedean.


Next time we're riding together I'll tell you about the time I went to assembly at Roedean.....


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> If you can make it up and down Leith Hill on a fixed then you will be fine. My worry about fixed would be on decents, riding with people who might not appreciate the limitations of a fixed wheel when going down steep hills.
> here is link to the full route map
> http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/Info_Hub/Routes.htm


Cheers B. Doesn't look like it goes up Whitedown, so only really Leith Hill to worry about.


----------



## Zcapp96 (26 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> Errr, I think I'll be okay with the hills and the distance. Thanks for asking though. I was just wondering whether to do it fixed and why people would be walking up to Newlands. (Newlands is the corner at the top of Shere Hill before the long fast descent towards Gomshall and I don't recall it being that steep). I can't make out from the route map, do you go up Whitedown? That might be a stretch too far on fixed (for me anyways). I too will need to dig out a plastic hat to wear.


No whitedown this year but remember when looking at routes that next years has not been finalised yet so may spring a surprise!


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> Errr, I think I'll be okay with the hills and the distance. Thanks for asking though....


Errr, I wasn't. The last sentence was a general comment and "you" was not aiming it at you.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> When I got to Newlands, my start time was 7:22, people were already walking and that was with 14 miles and two hills taken out.



I had a 07:20 start time and am guessing at 5:19 finish time was slower than you, when I was at Newlands there were some people starting to walk up the right hand side as well as the left. But not as many, it wasn't congested yet, but you were having to think a bit about lines. In general, aside from the walkers, it was still slow on the left, fast on the right which put me somewhere near the middle.

It's possible enough (there didn't need to be many to look like a lot of people walking) just don't do hills like it. The South East has quite a lot of flat bits and a fair number of riders are probably London based and not that dedicated. Also in some cases it was probably one walking because they had to and another because they were doing the route together.

As long as they don't block the road I don't mind as it makes me feel fitter :-)


----------



## Beebo (26 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> You can't do 100 miles without gels, as any fule no.


All riders are frisked for flapjacks, bananas and malt loaf before the start line. Anyone caught with contraband is disqualified.


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I had a 07:20 start time and am guessing at 5:19 finish time was slower than you....


My chip time was 5:52 but moving time was 5:22(ish). I was taking it easy though and had plenty in the tank at the end as it was more about enjoying the day for me. God forbid I was racing 

It does make me wonder what Leith Hill would have been like as it is narrower.


----------



## Longshot (26 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> It does make me wonder what Leith Hill would have been like as it is narrower.



Very slow and very congested. At least it was the first year. I ended up walking some because it was easier than trying to get started again (after having been balked by another rider) - between the racing snakes going up at speed on the right and the walkers on the left, it was difficult to get going again.

The RL100 is more akin to the London to Brighton than anything serious.


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2014)

That's when it was 16,000. 24,000 this year would have been fun and if they increase the numbers again that could be close to double of 2013.

I've always thought about L2B but the congestion puts me off and that I would have to carry a bag as I would need to stay overnight somewhere. Although my house is less than 500m off the route about half way so I could drop it off.


----------



## srw (26 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> That's when it was 16,000. 24,000 this year would have been fun and if they increase the numbers again that could be close to double of 2013.



It depends on the staggerinf of starts.

If everything had worked out, this year should have been about 1 rider per second up Leith Hill across the entire period, which would have been pretty tolerable. As it was, the Richmond Park delays caused a lot of bunching. Having said that, everyone was able to use half the road up to Newlands Corner to let an ambulance through, so I suspect Leith wuold have been fine.


----------



## marcusjb (26 Aug 2014)

Well, we walked half of Newlands. I have a distinct lack of miles in my legs this year, but sadly I can't blame the walking on that. 

Two wobbly slow riders in front of us clashed wheels and one of them cut straight across the front of us and I had to stop. 

Trying to get a tandem going on a hill when it was so crowded wasn't happening (we had a go, but there was never a gap to get moving). 

It was pretty annoying and frustratingly slow anyway!


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2014)

Beebo said:


> All riders are frisked for flapjacks, bananas and malt loaf before the start line. Anyone caught with contraband is disqualified.


Good job I'm not going then....and that ridiculous entry fee buys a lot of Soreen.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Aug 2014)

StuAff said:


> Good job I'm not going then....and that ridiculous entry fee buys a lot of Soreen.


You should be fine, I carried a small soreen bar all the way round, agreed I'd hidden it deep in a pocket in case I was frisked so forgot it was there until I was unpacking back at home, but it can be done. :-)


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Hide it in a Caradice saddlebag, they'll never look there



They searched the Caradice saddlebag of the chap next to me at the start, and found 20 Sudanese refugees.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Hide it in a Caradice saddlebag, they'll never look there


I don't think carradices are allowed.


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> This may sound harsh, but if you are attempting 100 miles, shouldn't you be OK with hills? When I got to Newlands, my start time was 7:22, people were already walking and that was with 14 miles and two hills taken out.



I can ride 100 miles (well I have done and hope I can next August  ) but with my dodgy left knee there are some long steep hills I have found I can't get up. Not recently to be fair, but not tried much that steep this year

Remember it's meant to be an enjoyable ride, not a race.


----------



## rb58 (27 Aug 2014)

User said:


> It works if they are hidden behind a Brooks saddle.


They can equally be hidden by mudguards.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2014)

Think of all the mess we could make with the discarded Soreen wrappers.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Do you have any idea how long it takes for a Doreen wrapper to biodegrade? I think it is roughly the half-life of a Caradice saddlebag.




I would be racing in a sportive... like I would care.


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Do you have any idea how long it takes for a Doreen wrapper to biodegrade? I think it is roughly the half-life of a Caradice saddlebag.



Why would you want to wrap Doreen up? What has she done to you?

I've just signed up for next years even as it will give me a target to aim for.


----------



## rb58 (27 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I would be racing in a sportive... like I would care.


I can't wait to overtake on the left.....


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Why would you want to wrap Doreen up? What has she done to you?
> 
> I've just signed up for next years even as it will give me a target to aim for.




Tablet spell checker....
The grumpy elf noticed before I changed it.


----------



## sleaver (27 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> ......I was taking it easy though and had plenty in the tank at the end as it was more about enjoying the day for me......





vickster said:


> Remember it's meant to be an enjoyable ride, not a race.



I know it is and I've said it is so where did the 'race' comment come from?


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2014)

Because does it matter if people have to walk up hills for whatever reason?


----------



## sleaver (27 Aug 2014)

So are you saying that not walking up a hill is turning it into a race?

@User vickster was quoting me, not Nomadski.


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> So are you saying that not walking up a hill is turning it into a race?


No, however you seemed to be criticising people for walking up a steep hill during an enjoyable ride, when they are likely perfectly capable of riding the 100 miles in a time that is within the organiser's limits which represents an achievement for them

I hope to do the 100 miles in 7 hours which may well involve walking up Leith hill, Newlands Corner (I may not, I am yet to tackle these), or even Wimbledon Hill at the end, although I have never yet walked up there (but I've also not done it after 90 miles). I'm not going to knacker my knee further by trying to ascend hills that are not within my knee's pain tolerance. I do hope to lose a few kgs before the ride which should make the hills easier...assuming my knee doesn't get worse again!


----------



## Longshot (27 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Because does it matter if people have to walk up hills for whatever reason?



Not to a lot of us.


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2014)

I was responding to sleaver's comment that people who can ride 100 miles shouldn't have to walk up hills


----------



## sleaver (27 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> I'm not going to knacker my knee further by trying to ascend hills that are not within my knee's pain tolerance.


Exactly and that is exactly why I am probably going to pull out of the Berlin Marathon as I have knee problems. There is no point in doing an event if there is any possibility of causing lasting damage.



vickster said:


> I was responding to sleaver's comment that people who can ride 100 miles shouldn't have to walk up hills


 I suggest you go back and read what I actually said instead of accusing people of saying something they didn't. I asked a question which is completely different to what you're claiming I said.

Normadski said what he said but then added his justification. The way this thread is going is a shame because of people jumping on the 'race' bandwagon started by others by trying to misconstrued what people write.


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2014)

So what was the meaning of your question? To me, it reads like a criticism of people who found they needed to walk up hills for whatever reason

I pulled out this year on the advice of my surgeon, simply because I was doing myself more damage trying to recover from injury and surgery and be ready for Ride 100 within 4 months or so. Barring any further issues, I should have no problem training any being ready for the 2015 ride BUT if my knee hurts trying to get up the steep hills I will walk up, obviously doing my best to keep out of the way of riders!

This was the main part of my ride on Sunday, with 6 miles before and 8 after. Not the quickest (also involved a couple of longish breaks) but the roads weren't closed and I'm still not especially fit!

http://app.strava.com/activities/184712707


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2014)

This event does seem to generate a significant amount of angst and friction.

My cycling pal has done the last two years and had a great time. I too have had a good time going out riding with him while he was building up to it, and sharing his enthusiasm. All jolly good I would have thought. (Until I looked in here ... how little I know!)

Another friend of mine runs a small business which is reliant on public access to his premises, near to a closed section of the route out in Surrey, and his view of it was a little more jaded.


----------



## sleaver (27 Aug 2014)

I've only done it this year and fully enjoyed it even with the weather we had.

I can appreciate what people say about closed roads as London to Brighton goes through where I live and makes going out difficult. But I know when it is and just plan around it, and get on with life. However, a business is not involved and I bet Box Hill Cafe lost a bit of business this year.

At the end of the day, some people say "It is only once a year" while others say "Cyclists shouldn't be allowed on the road".

The problem probably is the number of events being setup and that places like Box Hill are affected by quite a few of them.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> All jolly good I would have thought. (Until I looked in here ... how little I know!).



I wouldn't fret, it's all just banter. This is what happens when cyclists aren't cycling and are let loose on keyboards :-)

This year was my first, I swam round quite happily. To a degree not doing the hills was handy practice for next year (if I get in, yada yada) as now I know what the rest of it is like. For jollity about it, read the threads running up to it (well, jollity and will I be up to it angst anyway) much more supportive. I'm sure we'll be that way again by next July.

I've decided if I don't get in to the ballot I'll volunteer for the day instead. Easy enough decision to make being relatively local.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2014)

sleaver said:


> This may sound harsh, but if you are attempting 100 miles, shouldn't you be OK with hills? When I got to Newlands, my start time was 7:22, people were already walking and that was with 14 miles and two hills taken out.


People go into these things with different agendas. I guess most people here join with confidence, with the expectation of a nice ride (or race?) on closed roads. But other people are doing it as a challenge: can they ride 100 miles in 8 hours? I think both approaches have merit. But if you are going in with the expectation of going further and harder than you ever have, then there is the chance of failure, or at least a bit of walking.


----------



## AndyWilliams (27 Aug 2014)

Just signed up. GULP!!! 

Fingers crossed I get a space.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Aug 2014)

Did anyone who signed up for that Welsh thing get any kind of email response? Bit concerned I didn't even get any kind of automatic confirmation.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Did anyone who signed up for that Welsh thing get any kind of email response? Bit concerned I didn't even get any kind of automatic confirmation.


 No. I signed up, but no email response.


----------



## sleaver (28 Aug 2014)

+1. Just confirmation on the site.


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Did anyone who signed up for that Welsh thing get any kind of email response? Bit concerned I didn't even get any kind of automatic confirmation.


All you've done is sign up to receive an email when they feel like sending you one.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> All you've done is sign up to receive an email when they feel like sending you one.



And a guaranteed discount if you used one of the codes.


----------



## sleaver (29 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> All you've done is sign up to receive an email when they feel like sending you one.


And guaranteed entry.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2014)

I've had my link for 2015 registration...of course I've got another knee injury at the moment...but then I can always pull out again !! 

It's definitely £58 for 2015


----------



## Beebo (7 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> It's definitely £58 for 2015


That's quite a bit of cash!
I'll pay up if I get through the ballot, but there's no way I would pay upfront.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2014)

Well I have a place, I just have to pay


----------



## Onyer (7 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Well I have a place, I just have to pay


How do you know you have a place? Are you doing it through a charity? As far as I understand the ballot is not being held until February 2015.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2014)

Onyer said:


> How do you know you have a place? Are you doing it through a charity? As far as I understand the ballot is not being held until February 2015.


Cos I had to pull out of my ballot place for 2014 on medical advice  Get an automatic place for 2015 if I want it


----------



## Onyer (7 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Cos I had to pull out of my ballot place for 2014 on medical advice  Get an automatic place for 2015 if I want it


Ah, I see. If I get a place myself I may see you there!


----------



## SteveBM (14 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Cos I had to pull out of my ballot place for 2014 on medical advice  Get an automatic place for 2015 if I want it



Same here. I'm in too


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2014)

It is frustrating that the cost increased, but I do at least hope to get back the 2014 fee as part of the accident settlement (eventually) !

Hopefully the weather will be better and the full course available


----------



## Tractorboy (21 Oct 2014)

Well I have gone and done it - signed up for a place with Great Ormond Street (GOSH). This will be my longest ever ride and the training has already started. I decided to go for GOSH as my son wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for them. Two lots of neurosurgery and 15 years of care under the world class neurology and kidney teams will be my inspiration through the pain and torture that I have signed up for .


----------



## benb (21 Oct 2014)

A worthy cause.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Dec 2014)

_(OK, weirdly I just got spam from London Marathon, suggesting I enter this. But they've used the (unique) email address that I registered with RideLondon, so I think they got their bulk lists mixed up.)
_
Anyway, this is the important bit:



> *Enter the 2015 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 ballot* today for your chance to be part of an amazing weekend of cycling. The closing date to enter the ballot is *17:00 on Tuesday 6 January 2015* so don’t delay!



Edit: removed tracking email link, use https://regonline.activeeurope.com/Register/Checkin.aspx?EventID=1589802


----------



## benb (30 Dec 2014)

I thought the ballot had been filled months ago?


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2014)

I got the same email, despite having confirmed my place. Maybe they opened more spaces?

Do they also provide knees that work with the entry number?


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Dec 2014)

Have they confirmed spaces or are they still taking names for the ballot?

I entered the ballot back in September and had an email today asking me if I wanted to be entered into the ballot.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Dec 2014)

They are still taking names for ballot. Results are out in February.

If you are concerned if you are in the ballot, just put the email address you used in https://regonline.activeeurope.com/Register/Checkin.aspx?EventID=1589802. It should tell you that you are already in the ballot.


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Jan 2015)

I have entered the ballot twice and failed twice, but have (happily) done it twice through Charities. 2013 was for Sue Ryder Care and 2014 was for Lymphoma Association. 
For 2015, I am going to give it a rest, reluctantly. My previous sponsors will be relieved, it's fours years in a row that I have extracted their money.

I will probably do a couple of Wiggle Rides instead.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jan 2015)

I put my name down before Christmas. Now I wait. I never do Sportives and the like, but this one seems worth doing.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2015)

I can't seem to find my registration ID number, or the page on line where I logged on to enter to see my entry details. No amount of googling seems to help. Any ideas?


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jan 2015)

Mine was in email with subject "2015 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 UK Ballot Entry Confirmation"

I'm not aware of any way to log in and view entry details. The email provides a phone number for changing contact details.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Mine was in email with subject "2015 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 UK Ballot Entry Confirmation"
> 
> I'm not aware of any way to log in and view entry details. The email provides a phone number for changing contact details.



Ta, I cant seem to find my email. I'm sure there was a somewhere on the site where you could see your entry.


----------



## AndyWilliams (13 Jan 2015)

*Record number of cyclists enter RideLondon-Surrey 100 ballot*

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...sts-enter-ridelondon-surrey-100-ballot-152289


----------



## jefmcg (13 Jan 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> *Record number of cyclists enter RideLondon-Surrey 100 ballot*
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...sts-enter-ridelondon-surrey-100-ballot-152289


Miserable looking bunch in the accompanying photo


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Miserable looking bunch in the accompanying photo



That's near the top of Leith Hill.


----------



## AndyWilliams (14 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> That's near the top of Leith Hill.



That would explain it haha


----------



## zizou (15 Jan 2015)

A few riders with charity tops on, presumably raising money for their chosen cause as i suspect others are too. Many also seem to be struggling hard and having to push themselves out of their comfort zone to achieve a personal challenge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jan 2015)

That's a nice looking old Raleigh that the guy in white front left is riding.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> That's near the top of Leith Hill.


And defo wasnt taken last year!!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jan 2015)

Beebo said:


> And defo wasnt taken last year!!



Indeed, we didn't go up Leith last year.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jan 2015)

Do we have a date of when places will be confirmed?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jan 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do we have a date of when places will be confirmed?



I dont, but I had cause to contact them the other day to change my address, the reply was " Thank you for your email. The data has been sent off to our mailing house for the packs to be made up so unfortunately it is too late to change your address now. Once the data is back in the office, I will amend your address and resend your pack out to you first class.Kind Regards"


----------



## Eribiste (16 Jan 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do we have a date of when places will be confirmed?



I seem to remember reading somewhere that we get the good/bad news around February 6th


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jan 2015)

I don't have an 'arbitrary fitness level' just a low tolerance of people who obviously haven't got a clue how unfit they are. I'm the same with the wobbly leg brigade at marathon's. They obviously can't be arsed to put the training in before hand, then end up in pieces during the event, and may have prevented someone who put the training effort in before hand, but lost out on participation at the event, because of the wobbly legger / walky biker. This is one of the main reasons I don't normally want to associate myself with this type of event. Obviously charity rider / runners exempt themselves from my great wrath and furious anger


----------



## Markymark (16 Jan 2015)

There are plenty of events and clubs for experienced cyclists. There's very little for those who have little experience in endurance cycling. 

sportives aren't races. If you wish to race either accept you're in the wrong event or put up with riding in mixed ability. 

They should be applauded for trying. They are in the correct event, you are not.


----------



## zizou (16 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Good good. Fair play to the guys doing it for charity [mod deletion]...



It was Leith Hill, about the mid way mark. Its a tough climb after about 50 miles.

Perhaps they werent "capable" of doing 100 miles before the event but most (perhaps all) of the people in the photo will still have managed to finish and that makes their achievement all the better because for them it was a genuine challenge whereas for others the distance isnt a problem. Whats more i reckon most of them would have completed it at an average speed that they normally wont sustain for a quarter of the distance.

Anyway what makes you so awesome to look down your nose at them? What are your palmares? Marianne Vos couldnt have been more friendly and encouraging to all the riders she spoke with before or after and if anyone in the cycling world has a right to have a bit of ego and arrogance then it would be her!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2015)

zizou said:


> It was Leith Hill, about the mid way mark. Its a tough climb after about 50 miles.
> 
> Perhaps they werent "capable" of doing 100 miles before the event but most (perhaps all) of the people in the photo will still have managed to finish and that makes their achievement all the better because for them it was a genuine challenge whereas for others the distance isnt a problem. Whats more i reckon most of them would have completed it at an average speed that they normally wont sustain for a quarter of the distance.
> 
> Anyway what makes you so awesome to look down your nose at them? What are your palmares? Marianne Vos couldnt have been more friendly and encouraging to all the riders she spoke with before or after and if anyone in the cycling world has a right to have a bit of ego and arrogance then it would be her!



Well said.


----------



## rb58 (16 Jan 2015)

If I get a place I might do it on fixed. Which could well mean walking up Leith Hill. That might make me an idiot for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## benb (16 Jan 2015)

rb58 said:


> If I get a place I might do it on fixed. Which could well mean walking up Leith Hill. That might make me an idiot for all sorts of reasons.



Some guy did it on a BMX last year.
Crazy, yet wonderful


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2015)

I reckon there'll be Boris bikers this year


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2015)

zizou said:


> It was Leith Hill, about the mid way mark. Its a tough climb after about 50 miles.
> 
> Perhaps they werent "capable" of doing 100 miles before the event but most (perhaps all) of the people in the photo will still have managed to finish and that makes their achievement all the better because for them it was a genuine challenge whereas for others the distance isnt a problem. Whats more i reckon most of them would have completed it at an average speed that they normally wont sustain for a quarter of the distance.
> 
> Anyway what makes you so awesome to look down your nose at them? What are your palmares? Marianne Vos couldnt have been more friendly and encouraging to all the riders she spoke with before or after and if anyone in the cycling world has a right to have a bit of ego and arrogance then it would be her!


Some of my regular rides are part of the route...and guess who nabbed some of the QOMs...I suggest I have no chance of getting those


----------



## jefmcg (16 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> People go into these things with different agendas. I guess most people here join with confidence, with the expectation of a nice ride (or race?) on closed roads. But other people are doing it as a challenge: can they ride 100 miles in 8 hours? I think both approaches have merit. But if you are going in with the expectation of going further and harder than you ever have, then there is the chance of failure, or at least a bit of walking.


Saves me retyping it


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jan 2015)

rb58 said:


> If I get a place I might do it on fixed. Which could well mean walking up Leith Hill. That might make me an idiot for all sorts of reasons.


Not at all. Using an entirely inappropriate bike is commendable. That's one of the only excuses for getting off and walking up the mont Ventoux that is Lieth (mole) Hill, or God forbid, the Alpe d'huez that is box hill


----------



## Spinney (16 Jan 2015)

*Mod message*
A (large) number of off-topic, bickering posts have been deleted. Some posts have also been deleted because they quoted or otherwise referred to off topic posts.

Please try to stay on topic, which is this particular ride.


----------



## sarahale (16 Jan 2015)

I did it the first year and I've entered again this year.


----------



## derrick (16 Jan 2015)

I did it last year when the route was cut short, i feel i should have a place this year so i can do the whole route.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2015)

Am I the only one with a confirmed place...and about the least likely to be fit to do it


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> I reckon there'll be Boris bikers this year


There were a few last year, although the new Boris pricing scheme looks like it will make it a lot more expensive to do.


----------



## derrick (16 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Am I the only one with a confirmed place...and about the least likely to be fit to do it


You have loads of time to get fit enough for it


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> I dont, but I had cause to contact them the other day to change my address, the reply was " Thank you for your email. The data has been sent off to our mailing house for the packs to be made up so unfortunately it is too late to change your address now. Once the data is back in the office, I will amend your address and resend your pack out to you first class.Kind Regards"



That sounds like they've still got the automated reply on from last year. There's no way they are at that stage for the 2015 yet.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2015)

derrick said:


> You have loads of time to get fit enough for it


I'm hoping...I've been on a bike once this year, and it'll be at least April before I can ride again I fear...however, I remain optimistic, even if I do have the shame of walking up Leith Hill (Box should be doable, been up there before)...Wimbledon Hill may challenge after 90 miles though  Unfortunately, the knee surgeon knows people who've done it, so probably aware it's a reasonable challenge for many recreational cyclists!


----------



## sarahale (16 Jan 2015)

To train for it I cycled 20 miles 5 days a week for about a month and went on 2 long rides of about 50 miles. I found it quite downhilly and fairly easy, took 6hrs and I didn't walk any of it. I'm not a serious cyclist, was the first sportive I had ever done but it was great. I know how to ride in a group though, my bro taught me


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> That sounds like they've still got the automated reply on from last year. There's no way they are at that stage for the 2015 yet.



It wasn't an automated reply, it was a personal email, I edited some of it.


----------



## srw (16 Jan 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> That sounds like they've still got the automated reply on from last year. There's no way they are at that stage for the 2015 yet.


Given 80,000+ entrants and a target of giving people a reply in early February (that's about a fortnight away) I'm sure they are!


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Have you considered the option of a tandem partner?


No tandem really holds no appeal...then again I also said that about single speed once upon a time! I don't have a tandem entry however


----------



## srw (16 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> No tandem really holds no appeal...then again I also said that about single speed once upon a time! I don't have a tandem entry however


If they're using the same system as last time, solo entries can be converted to tandem entries (on a one-for-one basis) sometime in February. There is a limit on tandem places, but last time they received fewer applications than places.

Putting two separate entries into the ballot doubles your chances of getting a tandem place, of course.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> Given 80,000+ entrants and a target of giving people a reply in early February (that's about a fortnight away) I'm sure they are!


And they will have an algorithm for selection, nearly the same as last years and thoroughly tested, so they could have made the choice literally minutes after the ballot closed.


----------



## srw (16 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> And they will have an algorithm for selection, nearly the same as last years and thoroughly tested, so they could have made the choice literally minutes after the ballot closed.


They probably have. But sorting out and printing 80,000 packages is probably what's taking the time.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> Given 80,000+ entrants and a target of giving people a reply in early February (that's about a fortnight away) I'm sure they are!


I sit corrected :-)


----------



## philinmerthyr (22 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm hoping...I've been on a bike once this year, and it'll be at least April before I can ride again I fear...however, I remain optimistic, even if I do have the shame of walking up Leith Hill (Box should be doable, been up there before)...Wimbledon Hill may challenge after 90 miles though  Unfortunately, the knee surgeon knows people who've done it, so probably aware it's a reasonable challenge for many recreational cyclists!



You'll be ok. I've done it twice. I have dodgy knees and am a 20 stone ex prop. It's a great day. Enjoy it.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

I'll have to go on medical advice but fingers crossed


----------



## zizou (28 Jan 2015)

If you log in to view your account you will now be able to see if you got in on the ballot or not...i didnt get in this year


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

zizou said:


> If you log in to view your account you will now be able to see if you got in on the ballot or not...i didnt get in this year



How'd you do that then? Got a link perchance?


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jan 2015)

I can't find how you log in. Can someone post a link please.


----------



## theFire (28 Jan 2015)

Try here: https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...&EventsessionId=&Email_Address=&membershipID=


----------



## Markymark (28 Jan 2015)

theFire said:


> Try here: https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...&EventsessionId=&Email_Address=&membershipID=


Erm that link does not appear to be based on any Prudential servers - enter your email with care. I certainly won't be.


----------



## benb (28 Jan 2015)

It's the same URL as that used to register in the first place.

It's sponsored by Prudential; they're not the organisers.


----------



## theFire (28 Jan 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Erm that link does not appear to be based on any Prudential servers - enter your email with care. I certainly won't be.



It is the legit site.

They use active europe for registrations.

Check your email confirming your ballot entry and you'll see it came from events@regonline.activeeurope.com

EDIT: But of course I agree you are right to be cautious!


----------



## Markymark (28 Jan 2015)

theFire said:


> It is the legit site.
> 
> They use active europe for registrations.
> 
> Check your email confirming your ballot entry and you'll see it came from events@regonline.activeeurope.com


Ok, it just seemed odd to me as the links for T&Cs are on pru's site.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

theFire said:


> Try here: https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...&EventsessionId=&Email_Address=&membershipID=



Thank you.

I didn't get in either.

It is the correct site, it had all my details.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jan 2015)

zizou said:


> If you log in to view your account you will now be able to see if you got in on the ballot or not...i didnt get in this year


How can you tell?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> How can you tell?



If it says status "cancelled" it means you didn't get in.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Jan 2015)

Edit: mis-read.

I'm cancelled


----------



## JoeyB (28 Jan 2015)

Status cancelled on both my entries


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jan 2015)

Is it therefore safe to assume then, that if it says 'approved' then your in? 'Cos if it does, I'd best start training...


----------



## derrick (28 Jan 2015)

zizou said:


> If you log in to view your account you will now be able to see if you got in on the ballot or not...i didnt get in this year


Have you got a link for that i can't find it.


----------



## JoeyB (28 Jan 2015)

It's above


----------



## JoeyB (28 Jan 2015)

https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...&EventsessionId=&Email_Address=&membershipID=


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Jan 2015)

Mine also shows cancelled but is it the default setting before they announce the list of successful applicants.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

I'm extremely disappointed not have gotten in on the ballot, but I'm still doing it, I'll get a charity place. The fragrant Mrs P got a place.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jan 2015)

I know this will sound bitter, but I wonder how many people won't get in because of people who were suddenly allergic to a bit of rain last year and therefore guaranteed their entry this year.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Mine also shows cancelled but is it the default setting before they announce the list of successful applicants.



It could be, but I don't think so, if you click on the receipt tab under documents you get this.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

sleaver said:


> I know this will sound bitter, but I wonder how many people won't get in because of people who were suddenly allergic to a bit of rain last year and therefore guaranteed their entry this year.



I did it last year, and didn't get in this year.


----------



## JoeyB (28 Jan 2015)

ill try and get a charity place this time and pay for it through my limited company


----------



## derrick (28 Jan 2015)

Not in


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

JoeyB said:


> ill try and get a charity place this time and pay for it through my limited company



That's the spirit. May I suggest the DEBRA charity, they were not asking to raise as much some of the others.


----------



## theFire (28 Jan 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Mine also shows cancelled but is it the default setting before they announce the list of successful applicants.



Sorry but no. Before it would have been "Pending"


----------



## Leescfc79 (28 Jan 2015)

Cancelled - third year in a row, went through a charity last year but won't be this time....oh well, always 2016!


----------



## rb58 (28 Jan 2015)

Mine says "approved". Looks like I'm in then..... :-)


----------



## vickster (28 Jan 2015)

sleaver said:


> I know this will sound bitter, but I wonder how many people won't get in because of people who were suddenly allergic to a bit of rain last year and therefore guaranteed their entry this year.


Well have you been lucky enough to get in before, rain or not? I have a place, pulling out on specialist advice (long before it started to rain)


----------



## SWSteve (28 Jan 2015)

How do I log-in? Link?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How do I log-in? Link?



https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...&EventsessionId=&Email_Address=&membershipID=


----------



## SWSteve (28 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> https://regonline.activeeurope.com/...&EventsessionId=&Email_Address=&membershipID=


Thanks, it looks lke some plonker has cancelled my registration. Arsebiscuits


----------



## sleaver (28 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Well have you been lucky enough to get in before, rain or not? I have a place, pulling out on specialist advice (long before it started to rain)


I have done a shortened version but I haven't been lucky enough to do the RideLondon 100. Maybe people who pulled a 'sickie' due to the rain had the right attitude to make sure they get the opatunity to do the full thing.

Note - I am not complaining about people who pulled out due to actual proper medical conditions


----------



## Leescfc79 (28 Jan 2015)

sleaver said:


> Maybe people who pulled a 'sickie' due to the rain had the right attitude to make sure they get the opatunity to do the full thing



If people did that I think they missed out, as disappointing as it was not to do the full course I will never forget the sense of achievement finishing after some of the things we went through, the 'puddles', seeing rivers flowing in Richmond Park while standing around for an hour due to man hole covers floating off, the big downpour 10 miles from the end when you literally couldn't see but the only thing you could do was laugh....I wouldn't change that for anything.

I can ride Leith and Box Hill whenever I fancy it with a bit of planning.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2015)

rb58 said:


> Mine says "approved". Looks like I'm in then..... :-)




Looks like I wont have to borrow or buy a cheap magic plastic hat then...


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jan 2015)

sleaver said:


> I know this will sound bitter, but I wonder how many people won't get in because of people who were suddenly allergic to a bit of rain last year and therefore guaranteed their entry this year.



If they did they missed out on a great experience. I've done it twice and enjoyed both rides. Dropping out should mean you go back in the ballot. 

My entry was cancelled but I've asked my friends and colleagues for sponsorship for the last 2 years so a year off for me. I'm signed up for veloWales instead. Closed roads and a pro race. A cardiff version of RideLondon woth 10,000 places.


----------



## srw (28 Jan 2015)

Ooer. I've been approved. I don't think I've ridden anywhere near 100 miles yet this year in total.

Now. Do we go for a tandem place or do I do it on my own?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2015)

I'm cancelled, but seeing that I'm already planning to do Velo Wales with a group of friends I'm not too fussed. As @Leescfc79 says I can ride the Surrey hills whenever I want.


----------



## cubegame (29 Jan 2015)

Three rejections in a row. Is there any point?


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jan 2015)

cubegame said:


> Three rejections in a row. Is there any point?


86,000 entries, 25,000 places. Statistically speaking, you're a shoo in for next year


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> 86,000 entries, 25,000 places. Statistically speaking, you're a shoo in for next year


_Must resist. Must resist. Must resist._


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> _Must resist. Must resist. Must resist._



Please don't, let it ALL out, release it releeeeaaase it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Jan 2015)

Cancelled here as well;first time of trying though.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jan 2015)

Gor Blimey, I seem to be Approved. Brilliant


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> _Must resist. Must resist. Must resist._


I hope you aren't thinking of critiquing my understanding of probability, after removing the smiley with malice aforethought?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jan 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Cancelled here as well;first time of trying though.


Cancelled too. I'll volunteer to marshall instead.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jan 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Cancelled too. I'll volunteer to marshall instead.



I hadn't thought about marshalling.

It could be an interesting day out and a way of soaking up the atmosphere. I could then bottle the essence of that, and put a couple of drops behind my ears the next week and go out and ride Leith, White Down and Box hills, but avoid all the urban/central London crap. (I know White Down isn't on the route but if I'm in the area I might as well).

Between us my friends and I now stand at 10 entries and 1 acceptance over the 3 years. Cyclechatters reporting in this thread show 15 entries and 3 acceptances, which statistically tells us ... er ... it's quite hard to get in. Probably.


.


----------



## Kevin T (29 Jan 2015)

Out of about 8 people I know, everyone who was cancelled last year has also been cancelled this year (me included). Likewise, everyone who got in last year has also been approved this year. This also seems to be the case reading through this thread.

Does anyone have an experience of getting a different result this year to last? Seems a bit fishy!


----------



## benb (29 Jan 2015)

Kevin T said:


> Out of about 8 people I know, everyone who was cancelled last year has also been cancelled this year (me included). Likewise, everyone who got in last year has also been approved this year. This also seems to be the case reading through this thread.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience of getting a different result this year to last? Seems a bit fishy!



Apparent patterns emerge, even in random systems.
Hence it's quite possible to throw 10 heads in a row, even though the odds are 50:50 that any one throw will be heads.


----------



## Markymark (29 Jan 2015)

benb said:


> Apparent patterns emerge, even in random systems.
> Hence it's quite possible to throw 10 heads in a row, even though the odds are 50:50 that any one throw will be heads.


Hence his request to expand the data set by asking for further results.


----------



## User482 (29 Jan 2015)

The link doesn't work for me - I just get a blank blue screen. Any ideas?


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2015)

Apparently everyone has been cancelled, All you get know is a blue screen, They don't want you to know if you are in or not, you have to wait for the post man.


----------



## User482 (29 Jan 2015)

User482 said:


> The link doesn't work for me - I just get a blank blue screen. Any ideas?


Link only appears to work on mobile devices. And I've been cancelled for the third year in a row. This is becoming annoying.


----------



## zizou (29 Jan 2015)

I might be wrong but i dont think the ballot was fully subscribed this year compared to the previous couple of years. So with there being extra places available and there being less entries overall im surprised there are so many who havent got in.



Kevin T said:


> Out of about 8 people I know, everyone who was cancelled last year has also been cancelled this year (me included). Likewise, everyone who got in last year has also been approved this year. This also seems to be the case reading through this thread.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience of getting a different result this year to last? Seems a bit fishy!



I was unsuccessful in the main ballot last year but got in via the cycling club ballot route.


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2015)

Kevin T said:


> Out of about 8 people I know, everyone who was cancelled last year has also been cancelled this year (me included). Likewise, everyone who got in last year has also been approved this year. This also seems to be the case reading through this thread.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience of getting a different result this year to last? !


Yes.


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I hope you aren't thinking of critiquing my understanding of probability, after removing the smiley with malice aforethought?


No. I was thinking of noting that you are assuming independence between years, when in fact we have no evidence of that.

And I don't believe in smilies - I'm a staunch adrianist.


----------



## beermonster (29 Jan 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Markymark (29 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> And I don't believe in smilies - I'm a staunch adrianist.


----------



## anyuser (29 Jan 2015)

Approved when I checked this morning, blue screen now.
Also got in last year so hoping for better weather.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jan 2015)

Kevin T said:


> Out of about 8 people I know, everyone who was cancelled last year has also been cancelled this year (me included). Likewise, everyone who got in last year has also been approved this year. This also seems to be the case reading through this thread.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience of getting a different result this year to last? Seems a bit fishy!



Yes. I didn't get in last year (did a charity entry in the end)


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jan 2015)

zizou said:


> I might be wrong but i dont think the ballot was fully subscribed this year compared to the previous couple of years. So with there being extra places available and there being less entries overall im surprised there are so many who havent got in.



I think there were more entries this year than last year - but they had a higher cutoff


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2015)

What do you see if you have been accepted, as my friend isn't sure?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> What do you see if you have been accepted, as my friend isn't sure?




It says 'approved' apparently.


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2015)

Hmm she says that it just diverts her to a page saying ballot to be drawn on 5th, so I don't know


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Jan 2015)

Mine says cancelled too, same as last year. Looks like a pattern is emerging.


----------



## R_nger (29 Jan 2015)

"Cancelled" here too.


----------



## beermonster (29 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> What do you see if you have been accepted, as my friend isn't sure?


Should show your details and cost of event at bottom


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jan 2015)

Last year I got in, I didn't check before and was told I got in because I had offered my fee to charity if I failed (gave a second chance). This year I did the same but didn't get in, checking the options I got a cancelled, although not in the same spot, possibly because they still get my money so don't cancel that bit. I can't remember what the charity donation thing is, but I'll be happy to get that and live with getting one entry across the two. I probably won't do the ballot next year.


----------



## AndyWilliams (30 Jan 2015)

That link wont work for me, just goes to a blue screen. :/


----------



## AndyWilliams (30 Jan 2015)

OK so you can log in via a smart phone but not a PC


----------



## srw (30 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Hmm she says that it just diverts her to a page saying ballot to be drawn on 5th, so I don't know


I wonder whether someone's made a booboo and put the page live before they should have done...


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2015)

@AndyWilliams that is probably the issue, she would have been on a laptop


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> I wonder whether someone's made a booboo and put the page live before they should have done...


It's not uncommon for systems to mismatch like this when there is a physical element based off of a digital one. The public facing side tends to grab data from the main database and if they aren't very careful will update first (UCAS did it for years for university entries before they decided to admit it and call it a feature). Generally the assumption is a tiny minority know where to look and it doesn't do sufficient harm to warrant the work it would take to fix.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> OK so you can log in via a smart phone but not a PC



Not true see post#370 & #380


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> Not true see post#370 & #380



EDIT; apologies the site seems to have changed.


----------



## benb (30 Jan 2015)

Didn't get in. 

Never mind, I've got the Wales Velothon to look forward to.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2015)

benb said:


> Didn't get in.
> 
> Never mind, I've got the Wales Velothon to look forward to.



I'll see you there.

ps. The bag came yesterday, thanks.


----------



## AndyWilliams (30 Jan 2015)

benb said:


> Didn't get in.
> 
> Never mind, I've got the Wales Velothon to look forward to.



Wont lie, I'm disappointed but there are plenty of other rides to do. I'm going to give the Dunwich Dynamoa a go, also some others on Audax.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jan 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Wont lie, I'm disappointed but there are plenty of other rides to do. I'm going to give the Dunwich Dynamoa a go, also some others on Audax.


you'll save some serious money there. I just signed up for 4 audaxes, came out cheaper than one RideLondon. The only reason the price is even close is that one of them goes for 40 hours, includes home cooked meals and a room with mattresses, so came to an extortionate £30!

(make sure you book the bus back for DunRun in plenty of time. They sell out, and the trains can only take 7 bikes, so you could end up cycling another 30 miles back to Ipswich)


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (31 Jan 2015)

I didn't get in either and although I'm disappointed, there's always next year and there's loads of other rides to do so it's not the end of the world!


----------



## rb58 (31 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> (make sure you book the bus back for DunRun in plenty of time. They sell out, and the trains can only take 7 bikes, so you could end up cycling another 30 miles back to Ipswich)


Or you could do the right thing and save even more money by riding back to London.


----------



## AndyWilliams (31 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> you'll save some serious money there. I just signed up for 4 audaxes, came out cheaper than one RideLondon. The only reason the price is even close is that one of them goes for 40 hours, includes home cooked meals and a room with mattresses, so came to an extortionate £30!
> 
> (make sure you book the bus back for DunRun in plenty of time. They sell out, and the trains can only take 7 bikes, so you could end up cycling another 30 miles back to Ipswich)





rb58 said:


> Or you could do the right thing and save even more money by riding back to London.



I was wondering if I could ride some of the way back, say 50 miles then pick up a train to central, where I am hoping to have my car????


----------



## rb58 (31 Jan 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> I was wondering if I could ride some of the way back, say 50 miles then pick up a train to central, where I am hoping to have my car????


I always ride back, it's pretty easy riding and there are plenty of bail out options - except it's the same trains as people have caught at Ipswich so they might be full (I don't know though as I've never caught one). I would avoid driving a car after a night ride though.


----------



## AndyWilliams (1 Feb 2015)

rb58 said:


> I always ride back, it's pretty easy riding and there are plenty of bail out options - except it's the same trains as people have caught at Ipswich so they might be full (I don't know though as I've never caught one). I would avoid driving a car after a night ride though.



Not sure I'll manage riding all the way back :/ 
I'm not far from central so wouldn't be a long drive. Just easier/cheaper than the train. I have about 6 months to sort myself out. Most I have done is 68 miles.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Feb 2015)

This is what I read on my receipt page.

"This registration was cancelled on 28/01/2015 07:58"

Still I have got the 120k Velothon Wales to look forward to.


----------



## AndyWilliams (2 Feb 2015)

dickyknees said:


> This is what I read on my receipt page.
> 
> "This registration was cancelled on 28/01/2015 07:58"
> 
> Still I have got the 120k Velothon Wales to look forward to.



Seems they cancelled some/a lot the same time, a bulk NO.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2015)

Looked at my pal's entry on a phone yesterday, it comes up with the cost, but there's no word 'approved' anywhere? Does that mean she's in or still TBC?


----------



## beermonster (2 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Looked at my pal's entry on a phone yesterday, it comes up with the cost, but there's no word 'approved' anywhere? Does that mean she's in or still TBC?


Should mean they are in, just wait for the congratulations magazine this week.


----------



## beermonster (2 Feb 2015)

Just had a look at mine, there is a link on documents tab at top of page for the invoice which gives you cost, think that means they are in


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2015)

Thanks  she will be pleased...erm or not!!!


----------



## rvw (2 Feb 2015)

That's what I have too - "Adjustment due to changes in fees, date 29/01/2015, amount due £58". I didn't tick to donate my entry fee so I guess that means I'm in too.


----------



## MichaelO (2 Feb 2015)

I think I might have a place - I have a link to an invoice. 3rd time lucky!


----------



## jifdave (2 Feb 2015)

anyone know when payment has to be made by?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2015)

jifdave said:


> anyone know when payment has to be made by?



I went to last year's thread To see what the date wasAnd look what I found


jifdave said:


> last day to pay today..... 5pm cut off.
> 
> last year 3,000 people either didnt pay or turn up..... which is terrible


----------



## jifdave (2 Feb 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I went to last year's thread To see what the date wasAnd look what I found


lol so end of feb it is then.....


----------



## Nig mtb (2 Feb 2015)

Not in Doing Velothon Wales  it's a better bike ride any way.
Try again next year


----------



## Bryony (2 Feb 2015)

I think I might be in??? I followed the link and logged in it doesn't say cancelled but doesn't say approved either.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2015)

At he moment I don't know if I am in or out. The link still shows a blank blue screen, and I have not heard anything as yet.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2015)

Apparently the trick is to login with a mobile phone


----------



## jdtate101 (2 Feb 2015)

Mine was cancelled, but in a way I'm glad. The whole process is bull IMHO. If it's random, then why ask the previous event/time/speed questions on the entry form? I bet it's not random at all, but weighted towards certain groups, but they won't admit to that. No-one from my area that I know of has ever got a place, yet i know of 2 guys in London who've got in every time. I won't bother in the future, there's much better ways to spend one's money.....


----------



## Nomadski (2 Feb 2015)

I've checked out the link and entered my email and password, clicked on receipt under documents and its just taken me to a load of my registration info (Registration ID section, Billing Information, Fee stuff from my upfront payment under Transactions etc) and that's it.

Don't have an 'approved' nor a 'cancelled'.

Unsure if to get excited or not...

If I have got approved it's my maiden year for getting thru the ballot in 3 attempts. I failed both times so far, but did it for charidee in the inaugural ride.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> but they won't admit to that





jefmcg said:


> Weighted random (which is still random)
> 
> 
> > How was the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 ballot drawn?
> > The ballot is drawn randomly utilising the answers provided by registrants on their entry forms. It is weighted for Health and Safety purposes to help the maximum number of people get safely around the route within the eight and a half hour time limit.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Feb 2015)

Of all the entries that my friends and I have made, the only one to have succeeded was my mate who, in the first year, thought it was 100k and put down a realistically slow time (but super fast for 100mi). Perhaps we should lie more?


----------



## AndyWilliams (3 Feb 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> Mine was cancelled, but in a way I'm glad. The whole process is bull IMHO. If it's random, then why ask the previous event/time/speed questions on the entry form? I bet it's not random at all, but weighted towards certain groups, but they won't admit to that. No-one from my area that I know of has ever got a place, yet i know of 2 guys in London who've got in every time. I won't bother in the future, there's much better ways to spend one's money.....



One of the charities only wants £800 raised + £50 entry if you still wanna ride, that's well easy to raise. Is it ****............ That is a lot of money if you ask me.

Wont be bothering again.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Feb 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> One of the charities only wants £800 raised + £50 entry if you still wanna ride, that's well easy to raise. Is it ****............ That is a lot of money if you ask me.
> 
> Wont be bothering again.



In the first year when I failed to get thru the ballot I decided to go for a charity place. Cancer Research UK wanted £650 which I thought was going to be a struggle. Spread the word about the usual places (friends, family and social media) and got £2,670 in 8 months.

You might be surprised just how generous those around you can be.


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Feb 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> One of the charities only wants £800 raised + £50 entry if you still wanna ride, that's well easy to raise. Is it ****............ That is a lot of money if you ask me.
> 
> Wont be bothering again.



Especially when, for some charities, the small print says that should you fail to meet the target, you must make up the shortfall yourself. fcuk that!!!!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Feb 2015)

I'd imagine that's the small print for all of the charities, otherwise it's an easy dodge.

Having done it last year, the best bit is the bit you can't easily replicate. Riding through Surrey was nice (well, aside from the torrential rain) but riding through a closed London centre was much more special.

Depends what you are looking to get from it I guess.


----------



## Longshot (3 Feb 2015)

Nope, me neither. 

Oh well, there's always next year!


----------



## Longshot (3 Feb 2015)

Oh, and just wondering...

The only time I agree to donate my entry fee (as opposed to paying only if I got a place) is the only time I got through the ballot. Now, three years is not a big set from a statistical point of view but I'm suspicious!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

With so many people entering the ballot and so many people disappointed at not getting a place.
Would it be fairer to allow those that have not done the ride before have a shout over those that have?


----------



## zizou (3 Feb 2015)

Personally id prefer it to be first come, first served. The waiting around for months after entering before knowing if in or not is a bit of an annoyance - would much rather find out immediately rather than wait months to be told one way or the other. 

The not knowing can have knock on impact for other events too - last year there were 3 alternative events i would have been interested in on the same day (the Tour of the Borders, an Evans sportive in the Lake District and the Scottish crit champs) id have been happy doing any of them but by the time i found out i was in Ride London they were all full.


----------



## Simontm (3 Feb 2015)

Bugger... didn't get the main ballot but have just had an email from the MS Society saying that I have one of their places...

...Bugger....

Gonna have to start training....

....bugger.....

....Thought they might say no....

....bugger


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Feb 2015)

Longshot said:


> Oh, and just wondering...
> 
> The only time I agree to donate my entry fee (as opposed to paying only if I got a place) is the only time I got through the ballot. Now, three years is not a big set from a statistical point of view but I'm suspicious!



I'm one for two attempts on entering with agreed donation. I wouldn't read too much in to it.

Lots of people wanted to ride, only a few could. It's not really conspiracy theory fodder.


----------



## Venod (3 Feb 2015)

I see this ride is going the way of the London Marathon, a lot of entries saved for charities, or do these charities have to apply like everyone else? I suspect there are a number of places saved for charities who then insist on a certain amount of money to be raised if you want an entry through them, nothing wrong with raising money for charity but it does rob the runner/rider who just wants to run/ride for the fun of it of a place,


----------



## derrick (3 Feb 2015)

It's all very well raising money for the charities, but you can't keep going round asking the same people to sponsor you. And i find people you don't know are not interested.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

derrick said:


> It's all very well raising money for the charities, but you can't keep going round asking the same people to sponsor you. And i find people you don't know are not interested.




In these t'internet and email days.. people are charitied out. So many people now asking for sponsorship.


----------



## Simontm (3 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> In these t'internet and email days.. people are charitied out. So many people now asking for sponsorship.


Well I haven't done anything like this for years, so at least with my acquaintances I should have some money in the bank


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

Simontm said:


> Well I haven't done anything like this for years, so at least with my acquaintances I should have some money in the bank


But your friends may have been asked to death too...


----------



## derrick (3 Feb 2015)

I also find it hard to ask people for money for something i enjoy doing


----------



## Nomadski (3 Feb 2015)

Longshot said:


> Oh, and just wondering...
> 
> The only time I agree to donate my entry fee (as opposed to paying only if I got a place) is the only time I got through the ballot. Now, three years is not a big set from a statistical point of view but I'm suspicious!



Nah. I've selected to donate all 3 times, the first two times I got back a cancelled, this time, no idea yet but it hasn't been updated to cancelled yet.


----------



## Simontm (3 Feb 2015)

derrick said:


> I also find it hard to ask people for money for something i enjoy doing


After doing Coombe Lane/Bottom this weekend, I don't think I'll enjoy it that much


----------



## Simontm (3 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> But your friends may have been asked to death too...


Hope not! Anyway, 75 people, tenner each, sorted


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> With so many people entering the ballot and so many people disappointed at not getting a place.
> Would it be fairer to allow those that have not done the ride before have a shout over those that have?


For all we know perhaps that is part of the mysterious "weighting". (Although my personal anecdata suggests not) They're not likely to make the weighting criteria public.

I'm not too fussed at missing out. I'm really looking forward to doing Velothon Wales, to see what one of these kind of events is like.

When I was a runner there was a similar (probably worse) issue with the London Marathon. On the web there would be lots of po-faced "proper" runners complaining that they were being robbed of places by charity runners, who (shock horror) walk part of the way, and generally aren't "proper". But part of the fun vibe of these events is the fact that people are pushing themselves further than they would normally think possible, and doing it for cheridee. There are plenty of other (IMO nicer than London) marathons that are easy to enter, just as there are plenty of 100 mile plus sportives and audaxes, (not to mention the open road - which is free).


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm not too fussed at missing out.



Nor me. I just entered for the sake of it and because one of my cycling partners in crime entered also. (he got a place)
Though one good thing about not getting a place is that I now don't have to fork out for a magic plastic hat.


----------



## beermonster (3 Feb 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I've checked out the link and entered my email and password, clicked on receipt under documents and its just taken me to a load of my registration info (Registration ID section, Billing Information, Fee stuff from my upfront payment under Transactions etc) and that's it.
> 
> Don't have an 'approved' nor a 'cancelled'.
> 
> ...



Do you have an invoice link under 'documents' on that page? 
Doesn't say approved anywhere but think you are in


----------



## beermonster (3 Feb 2015)

Anyone had the magazine through the post yet?


----------



## jifdave (3 Feb 2015)

Nope


----------



## AndyWilliams (3 Feb 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> Especially when, for some charities, the small print says that should you fail to meet the target, you must make up the shortfall yourself. fcuk that!!!!



That, really was the issue, I stupidly left out :/ 
Anyway......


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

For those that will enter through and pay for a charity place.
The WWF (World Wildlife Fund, not that wrestling mob) seem to have a fairly low fundraIsing target of £500 *HERE*


----------



## AndyWilliams (3 Feb 2015)

Afnug said:


> I see this ride is going the way of the London Marathon, a lot of entries saved for charities, or do these charities have to apply like everyone else? I suspect there are a number of places saved for charities who then insist on a certain amount of money to be raised if you want an entry through them, *nothing wrong with raising money for charity* but it does rob the runner/rider (who just wants to run/ride for the fun of it) of a place,



I'm very much for this, but why a minimum? I don't understand that. £800 is a lot to raise IMO, if you don't you have to find the money yourself.
Why not raise what you can and they be grateful for that, or maybe not pay themselves extortionate amounts of wages.


----------



## AndyWilliams (3 Feb 2015)

derrick said:


> It's all very well raising money for the charities, but you can't keep going round asking the same people to sponsor you. And i find people you don't know are not interested.



Yep!! think most of us have been in this spot :/


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2015)

derrick said:


> It's all very well raising money for the charities, but you can't keep going round asking the same people to sponsor you. And i find people you don't know are not interested.




Hold on, why the angry face at people that you don't know not interested in sponsoring you?


----------



## derrick (3 Feb 2015)

The angry face is for the people asking us to raise money.


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Feb 2015)

Or....you can just tip up slightly down the road from the start with some change in your pocket, ride the roads for free, buy snacks & drinks in corner shops (or a pub) along the way and have a nice day on the bike without all the fuss. They cannot stop you riding on the public highway after all.


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> Or....you can just tip up slightly down the road from the start with some change in your pocket, ride the roads for free, buy snacks & drinks in corners shops along the way and have a nice day on the bike without all the fuss. They cannot stop you riding on the public highway after all.


Nope. Closed roads.


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Feb 2015)

StuAff said:


> Nope. Closed roads.



Like anybody is going to notice or stop you...it's closed to vehicles. Ok you might have to avoid the mall bit, but the marshalls are not police, they have no authority to prevent you from going about your lawful business.


----------



## beermonster (3 Feb 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> Like anybody is going to notice or stop you...it's closed to vehicles. Ok you might have to avoid the mall bit, but the marshalls are not police, they have no authority to prevent you from going about your lawful business.



The event is marshalled by hundreds of volunteers for that reason to stop vehicles and other road users. One reason why you and your bike have numbers to identify you. You will be asked to leave by the marshals, I've seen it happen.


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Feb 2015)

Asked yes, but they can't force you, they are not police and have no legal powers to detain you nor prevent you from riding on the roads.


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> Asked yes, but they can't force you, they are not police and have no legal powers to detain you nor prevent you from riding on the roads.


Which part of 'closed roads' do you not understand? If you're on them without the proper entry, you aren't entitled to be there. As @beermonster has stated, you can and will be ejected from the course if you're spotted. You might get away with it, but if you get caught you haven't got a leg to stand on.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Feb 2015)

Magazine just arrived. "dear entrant, we regret...."

sorry, but secretly "Yay!"


----------



## Nomadski (4 Feb 2015)

beermonster said:


> Do you have an invoice link under 'documents' on that page?
> Doesn't say approved anywhere but think you are in








Woohoo! First time in 3 attempts have got in thru the ballot.


----------



## beermonster (4 Feb 2015)

Nomadski said:


> View attachment 78865
> 
> 
> Woohoo! First time in 3 attempts have got in thru the ballot.


Told you so


----------



## AndyWilliams (4 Feb 2015)

Good luck


----------



## jefmcg (4 Feb 2015)

Nomadski said:


> View attachment 78865
> 
> 
> Woohoo! First time in 3 attempts have got in thru the ballot.


I didn't look at magazine, dropped it in recycling bin


----------



## Peteaud (4 Feb 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Magazine just arrived. "dear entrant, we regret...."
> 
> sorry, but secretly "Yay!"




Same here.

Glad its not only me.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Feb 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I didn't look at magazine, dropped it in recycling bin


Don't you want to check out the training plans and nutrition advice? I'm presuming it's how to sit on a sofa, and which crisps work best with which dip to watch it on Telly...


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2015)

Both of ours straight into recycling bin. What a complete waste of time and money,


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> Asked yes, but they can't force you, they are not police and have no legal powers to detain you nor prevent you from riding on the roads.


There are also lots of police along the route who do presumably


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I think you'll find charities and especially small ones do not pay extortionate wages in any way, indeed many staff are volunteers


The staff may well be volunteers, but the top knobs running them are not.


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2015)

My magazine arrived just now, but I paid months ago


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Feb 2015)

derrick said:


> Both of ours straight into recycling bin. What a complete waste of time and money,


To be fair, they will have filled the magazine for adverts for the charities that are looking to 'sell' their spaces off to people who failed the ballot so if you were desperate to do it then the magazine would tell you how, and what you'd need to be doing to prepare. That actually makes more sense (as I presume the inside of both magazines is identical) when I got my 'congrats' one last year all the charity adverts seemed a bit pointless as I was already in.


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> And they really don't earn much compared to what most could do in the private sector given their qualifications and experience


We look after cars for a couple of charities, and the top knobs are running round in new BMWs or Mercs.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Feb 2015)

derrick said:


> We look after cars for a couple of charities, and the top knobs are running round in new BMWs or Mercs.





vickster said:


> Presumably leased with tax paid. Perhaps consider how much money, staff etc those CEOs are responsible for. Charities aren't funded by the government / taxpayer, better to turn your ire to the senior incompetents in the NHS, Social services, armed forces, politicians etc who are


Probably one for the Society & Culture bit of the forum. The morality of the various charities, or choosing to ride for a charity at all isn't really what this chat is about, is it.


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2015)

Fair enough, posts deleted. Maybe the initial ones should too, a case of sour grapes perhaps?


----------



## jefmcg (4 Feb 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Don't you want to check out the training plans and nutrition advice?


Do you think it's going to help much with the 200 300 400 and 600km audaxes I've entered?


----------



## jifdave (4 Feb 2015)

anyone not able to log in on website to pay yet?


----------



## HorTs (4 Feb 2015)

I've put it in my diary so I'd better get in.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Feb 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Do you think it's going to help much with the 200 300 400 and 600km audaxes I've entered?


To be honest, probably not. Would they have hindered?


----------



## jifdave (4 Feb 2015)

jifdave said:


> anyone not able to log in on website to pay yet?


tweeted them and they said link live tomorrow


----------



## rvw (4 Feb 2015)

Definitely in - got the "congratulations" magazine in the post. And the letter confirms that only one ballot entry is needed for a tandem (with @srw ) - though they are limited to 100 this year. Mind you, there were less than 80 tandems signed up last year, and only 55 finished.


----------



## Freds Dad (4 Feb 2015)

Just got home and ripped open the magazine packaging on the hope that I got a place. I didn't so I now need to decide whether I go for a charity place and can I raise the several hundreds of pounds that they require.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Feb 2015)

rvw said:


> Definitely in - got the "congratulations" magazine in the post. And the letter confirms that only one ballot entry is needed for a tandem (with @srw ) - though they are limited to 100 this year. Mind you, there were less than 80 tandems signed up last year, and only 55 finished.


You can defer the other, and do it two years running :-)


----------



## srw (4 Feb 2015)

rvw said:


> Definitely in - got the "congratulations" magazine in the post. And the letter confirms that only one ballot entry is needed for a tandem (with @srw ) - though they are limited to 100 this year. Mind you, there were less than 80 tandems signed up last year, and only 55 finished.


Feel free to open mine too. I think rather fewer than 80 tandems started last year!

Has anyone got a hotel room near Stratford going begging?


----------



## dickyknees (4 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> Feel free to open mine too. I think rather fewer than 80 tandems started last year!
> 
> Has anyone got a hotel room near Stratford going begging?



Sorry I've just canceled my booking in the Holiday Inn Express Stratford two minutes ago before reading this thread again.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2015)

No. Not in again. My mate just phoned me, and he is in. Bastard!


----------



## User33236 (4 Feb 2015)

I'm completely confused! Both my wife and I got a 'congratulations' mag and a 'commiserations' one too! 

Tip for those that haven't opened theirs you. If you can't see 'commiserations' through the wrapper then it will be a 'congratulations' one as they turn the mag over and put a sheet of paper over the cover.

Those that have neither yes or no when they log in but have donated their fee: Is that not a 'no' in this ballot but you still have a chance in the second ballot for fee donators only?


----------



## rvw (4 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> Feel free to open mine too. I think rather fewer than 80 tandems started last year!


Yep, yours is a Congratulations as well. (I based the number of tandems _*entered *_on what the guys from JD Tandems told me at the stand when I signed us both in, but there's no easy way of telling how many actually made it to the start. Quite apart from the couple we saw mending their puncture three times between the bag drop and the start line...)

So...


w00hoo_kent said:


> You can defer the other, and do it two years running :-)


... is a strong possibility!!


----------



## Nomadski (4 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> Feel free to open mine too. I think rather fewer than 80 tandems started last year!
> 
> Has anyone got a hotel room near Stratford going begging?



I booked into the Premier Inn again, as it's right on the doorstep of the start which is good if I get a super early start. But my word have they ramped up the price. Massively so for the Saturday night.


----------



## Eribiste (4 Feb 2015)

Poo. I'm not in.


----------



## Beebo (4 Feb 2015)

I'm in!
Second year in a row, that is all my luck used up for ever.


----------



## srw (4 Feb 2015)

If anyone's after a place, the charity we rode for last year probably has two or three - I think they've used up three of the six they bought for the first 3 years. Since they're a tiny charity they probably won't able to continue once the prices go up, and can't afford the massive advertising budget the big boys throw at the event.

Message @rvw for details.


----------



## AndyWilliams (4 Feb 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I didn't look at magazine, dropped it in recycling bin
> 
> View attachment 78870



Received mine today also :/ BooHooo  hahaaaa ah well!!!


----------



## carling (4 Feb 2015)

Got a place


----------



## marcusjb (4 Feb 2015)

Not in, wife is again. Will probably go in for the tandem ballot again - though I am nervous only a couple of weeks before PBP, so I would be happy to just be a supporter this time! Hotel booked - travelodge Walthamstow is £68 currently for the Saturday night and it is only 3 miles from the start. Somewhat cheaper than other options and it was good last time.


----------



## philk56 (4 Feb 2015)

I'm in at my third attempt! Out of my other two companions, one is and the other isn't as he has already posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Feb 2015)

I got a place.....


----------



## srw (4 Feb 2015)

marcusjb said:


> Not in, wife is again. Will probably go in for the tandem ballot again - though I am nervous only a couple of weeks before PBP, so I would be happy to just be a supporter this time! Hotel booked - travelodge Walthamstow is £68 currently for the Saturday night and it is only 3 miles from the start. Somewhat cheaper than other options and it was good last time.


£92 when @rvw booked about 45 minutes after you...


----------



## DaveReading (4 Feb 2015)

I got in, much to my surprise, at my first attempt. Planning to do it with my son, who had to hold over his entry from last year due to an injury.

Apologies if it's been covered somewhere in the last 500-odd posts, but can anyone comment on the logistics of parking up and pedalling to the start and from the end. Happy to pay the going rate for somewhere relatively safe to leave the car.


----------



## marcusjb (4 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> £92 when @rvw booked about 45 minutes after you...


Ouch. 

The Stratford one was already £148 when I looked earlier. Dread to think what it will be by now!

Walthamstow was perfect last time - though our tandem only just went into the lift, stood on end.


----------



## Zcapp96 (4 Feb 2015)

DaveReading said:


> I got in, much to my surprise, at my first attempt. Planning to do it with my son, who had to hold over his entry from last year due to an injury.
> 
> Apologies if it's been covered somewhere in the last 500-odd posts, but can anyone comment on the logistics of parking up and pedalling to the start and from the end. Happy to pay the going rate for somewhere relatively safe to leave the car.



Nearer the time they will send you a travel preferences form to fill in which will contain a link to various organised all day parking at a special rate. I used their parking at the o2 last year and it was a doddle to get to the start, just followed the hundreds of cyclists heading in the same direction!


----------



## rvw (5 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> £92 when @rvw booked about 45 minutes after you...


...but that was the flexible rate. £68 non cancellation rate.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Feb 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Just got home and ripped open the magazine packaging on the hope that I got a place. I didn't so I now need to decide whether I go for a charity place and can I raise the several thousands of pounds that they require.



Edited for accuracy(probably)

Think they are going to have to be careful with the charity aspect as there is only so many times anyone can cadge/raise money from work ,family and friends especially if they know that 100 miles isn't much of a challenge to the individual concerned.

Also be interesting to see how many 'celebs' are doing it.


Oh and yes I didn't get in.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Feb 2015)

Oh and another thing,if it's so oversubscribed why not shorten the ballot time and maybe filter out people who have done it before(if possible).


----------



## Dmcd33 (5 Feb 2015)

I'm in!

This could be my best excuse to buy a new bike!


----------



## Simontm (5 Feb 2015)

Dmcd33 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> This could be my best excuse to buy a new bike!


Shhhaaaddddduuuupppppp....my wife has already given me one of *those* looks when I casually mentioned that the gearing on the Diverge is obviously not suitable for the Surrey Hills


----------



## SteveBM (5 Feb 2015)

I'm in having had to pull out last year through illness
Unfortunately I've just realised it clashes with the day I fly back home from holiday so I will be cancelling
What a stupid mistake to make!


----------



## Norry1 (5 Feb 2015)

Home now and found a Congratulations Mag -


----------



## spiderman2 (5 Feb 2015)

No for me ,two years running


----------



## Tomtrumps (5 Feb 2015)

A commiserations magazine for me too. Decided last night to go for a charity place and seem to have got one, £25 in and need to raise £475, with Epilepsy Action. Having suffered with epilepsy myself, in hindsight seems a better way to do it. Very handy that my work has a charity matching scheme so raising should be ok.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Feb 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> Nearer the time they will send you a travel preferences form to fill in which will contain a link to various organised all day parking at a special rate. I used their parking at the o2 last year and it was a doddle to get to the start, just followed the hundreds of cyclists heading in the same direction!


I was dropped off on the south side of the Blackwall Tunnel last year, the ride in was OK, I was pleased to be able to ride through the tunnel. I found the route on the other side poorly signed and quite chaotic, I had to put on my London commuter head now and then to make progress. There were a lot of cars snarled up in the diversions and not feeling overly cycle friendly.

Having said that, I'd happily do the same again, being a Sunday there might be on street parking around to use although you're on the edge of the slope out of the London basin there which you might prefer not to have to climb at the end of everything.

I did the riverboat back and then found there was a closed road route back to Docklands so would ride and walk through the Greenwich foot tunnel instead if given the choice.


----------



## Zcapp96 (5 Feb 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I was dropped off on the south side of the Blackwall Tunnel last year, the ride in was OK, I was pleased to be able to ride through the tunnel.........I did the riverboat back and then found there was a closed road route back to Docklands so would ride and walk through the Greenwich foot tunnel instead if given the choice.



I picked the O2 as it was straight up the A2 and took less than an hour from home. It also gave me a free go on the emirates airline thingy! I took the special charter riverboat back which was very poorly sign posted from the finish and took ages to find the right peir. Will do the O2 again this year as was so easy although riding through the tunnel is tempting for some bizarre reason!


----------



## Snail Bait (6 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> Feel free to open mine too. I think rather fewer than 80 tandems started last year!
> 
> Has anyone got a hotel room near Stratford going begging?


Hi. I've got a spare room in Woolwich so a couple of miles down to the Blackwall tunnel and a warm up ride if you want. I had forgotten I'd entered the ballot and got a congratulations letter yesterday so better get back in the saddle after a year of no pedalling. Cate x


----------



## Snail Bait (6 Feb 2015)

For those wondering about charity places this year they will have paid £200 per place. I have been told they pay more for London Marathon because it's so popular. 
http://www.thirdsector.co.uk/mayor-...guaranteed-places/fundraising/article/1145369


----------



## User33236 (6 Feb 2015)

I have booked a hotel near the finish like i did last year. The 9 mile or so ride to the start was used as an easy warm up then its a short ride back from the finish on the Mall.


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Feb 2015)

Snail Bait said:


> For those wondering about charity places this year they will have paid £200 per place. I have been told they pay more for London Marathon because it's so popular.
> http://www.thirdsector.co.uk/mayor-...guaranteed-places/fundraising/article/1145369



How do they arrive at £200 per charity rider? 
What do the charities get their £200 part from a rider in the event?


----------



## srw (6 Feb 2015)

Snail Bait said:


> Hi. I've got a spare room in Woolwich so a couple of miles down to the Blackwall tunnel and a warm up ride if you want. I had forgotten I'd entered the ballot and got a congratulations letter yesterday so better get back in the saddle after a year of no pedalling. Cate x


Thanks for the offer! Paging @rvw.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Feb 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> How do they arrive at £200 per charity rider?
> What do the charities get their £200 part from a rider in the event?


Market forces, and guaranteed places at a guess.

I'll not knock anyone who wants to go that way, but personally I refuse to do 'charity junkets' like this, Sky diving, trekking etc. while you raise money, I'd prefer to just donate rather than be bribed royally to fund raise.

But this is really a topic for a different bit of the forum.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2015)

Ohh yeah. That is all.


----------



## DWiggy (6 Feb 2015)

Boooo I didn't get in!


----------



## PaddyMcc (6 Feb 2015)

DWiggy said:


> Boooo I didn't get in!



Neither did I, I have a magazine entitled "Comiserations", piss taking gits, lots of pics of people enjoying their ride.


----------



## Ollie W (6 Feb 2015)

Didn't get in. Also a bit saddened at the tone of the magazine, would rather have just had the letter and not the adverts constantly reminding me that I didn't get in. But never mind. Probably not the right year to do it with no road bike of my own currently. Good luck to all those who made it. Hopefully there's next year


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2015)

Why not drop them a note about the magazine with thoughts about how it could be improved? I'm sure they'd appreciate the feedback.

Also if not far away why not volunteer as a marshall? I did it last year in leatherhead after having to pull out, was good fun


----------



## Ollie W (7 Feb 2015)

May well look into that, I'm Southampton based but from Croydon so could probably sort something out. Good thinking!


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2015)

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/Info_Hub/Volunteers.htm

Info and sign up here


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2015)

My mate's in


----------



## PaddyMcc (8 Feb 2015)

The thing is, I am quite pro-charity. I almost always slip a few coins into whatever chugger happens to cross my path and as an ex-serviceman I do a lot for the Royal British Legion Poppy Appeal. For example last year I raised £200 worth of sponsorship for a 100 miler amongst other things. However, I, like most people I am sure, only have a limited circle of friends and colleagues who I can approach for sponsorship, and I have chugged them for three years in a row so I wanted to give them a break and do the Prudential 100 just for the sake of doing it. I looked into the Legion sponsorship side, they want £60 entry (ok) but a commitment to raising £600. SIX HUNDRED POUNDS! FFS, who do they think I am Bob frigging Geldof?


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Feb 2015)

I didn't get in through the ballot 

But I got a charity place through work which they are paying for


----------



## srw (8 Feb 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> The thing is, I am quite pro-charity. I almost always slip a few coins into whatever chugger happens to cross my path and as an ex-serviceman I do a lot for the Royal British Legion Poppy Appeal. For example last year I raised £200 worth of sponsorship for a 100 miler amongst other things. However, I, like most people I am sure, only have a limited circle of friends and colleagues who I can approach for sponsorship, and I have chugged them for three years in a row so I wanted to give them a break and do the Prudential 100 just for the sake of doing it. I looked into the Legion sponsorship side, they want £60 entry (ok) but a commitment to raising £600. SIX HUNDRED POUNDS! FFS, who do they think I am Bob frigging Geldof?


As pointed out up-thread, the RBL will have paid a _minimum_ of £200 per place, plus any additional spend on goodies for their riders and supporters, and on advertising to get riders. That's why they want you to raise £600 for them.


----------



## Freds Dad (8 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> As pointed out up-thread, the RBL will have paid a _minimum_ of £200 per place, plus any additional spend on goodies for their riders and supporters, and on advertising to get riders. That's why they want you to raise £600 for them.


 
I still can't work out they arrive at a charge of £200 for charities to have riders in there and does the event make a profit and if so where does that profit go to?


----------



## srw (8 Feb 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> I still can't work out they arrive at a charge of £200 for charities to have riders in there and does the event make a profit and if so where does that profit go to?


The £200 is their estimate of what charities will be willing to pay, coming from their experience of running the London Marathon for years. The people who run both the Marathon and Ride London are a charity, so any profit they make from either event goes into the charitable trust, which I believe mostly supports grass-roots and children's sport.


----------



## PaddyMcc (8 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> As pointed out up-thread, the RBL will have paid a _minimum_ of £200 per place, plus any additional spend on goodies for their riders and supporters, and on advertising to get riders. That's why they want you to raise £600 for them.



So why not at least offer the possibility of covering the costs at entry and simply raising what you can for the charity? What if you pay the £60 and simply can't raise the £600?


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Feb 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> So why not at least offer the possibility of covering the costs at entry and simply raising what you can for the charity? What if you pay the £60 and simply can't raise the £600?



They send the boys round to sort you out....


----------



## Norry1 (8 Feb 2015)

.......because this is all about making as much money for charity as they can, not making it easy for the maximum number of people. If they didn't ask for the amount they do, there would be masses more applicants for the charity places and they would all have to be balloted as well - and nowhere near as much money would be raised.


----------



## srw (8 Feb 2015)

...and because for a large, well-known and popular charity like the Legion, for every person who struggles to raise £200 there are a dozen more who will easily raise £2000.


----------



## Doobiesis (8 Feb 2015)

I got in, first time I've entered as well


----------



## PK99 (8 Feb 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> The thing is, I am quite pro-charity. I almost always slip a few coins into whatever chugger happens to cross my path and as an ex-serviceman I do a lot for the Royal British Legion Poppy Appeal. For example last year I raised £200 worth of sponsorship for a 100 miler amongst other things. However, I, like most people I am sure, only have a limited circle of friends and colleagues who I can approach for sponsorship, and I have chugged them for three years in a row so I wanted to give them a break and do the Prudential 100 just for the sake of doing it. I looked into the Legion sponsorship side, they want £60 entry (ok) but a commitment to raising £600. SIX HUNDRED POUNDS! FFS, who do they think I am Bob frigging Geldof?



Last year mrsPK and I had ballot places, but raised over £1k in sponsorship for a local hospice.
This year she has a ballot place and i have a nice new cycling jumper...

but i will be taking one of the hospice places this time round, but rather than begging for sponsorship I'm going to run a couple of events - a BBQ for 60 or so folks, which I do most years anyway, but with a difference this year - i lay on the usual food, barrel of beer and some wine and folks bring a bottle PLUS make a £10 donation to the charity. My £200 costs, are leveraged up to £600 for the charity.

i'm also going to do a wine tasting evening, a professional wine tutor friend will give his time for the evening, i lay on some food, he lays on a selection of premium wines. Shared cost@around £30 a head for the wine and food and a £20 donation to the charity - another £300.

My wife will do a couple of cake sales at work (we have the Brownie recipe to die of/for!).

No doubt some of the folks we invite or sell cake to will also offer to sponsor, but there will be no obligation.


----------



## PaddyMcc (8 Feb 2015)

Hey @PK99 some great ideas. Maybe I should indeed stop bleating and just do something to raise the money........


----------



## Snail Bait (9 Feb 2015)

Although I have a ballot place I will still try and raise a little for CLAPA. I have a tuck shop at work where I sell homemade cake, chocolate etc. I can often be found in my local co-op loitering for deals like 4 Mars bars for a £. I sell for 50p each. Colleagues get a good deal and don't feel like they are being chugged. I only make about £10 to £15 a week but over a year I'm hoping it will add up.
www.virginmoneygiving.com/cate


----------



## Dmcd33 (9 Feb 2015)

SteveBM said:


> I'm in having had to pull out last year through illness
> Unfortunately I've just realised it clashes with the day I fly back home from holiday so I will be cancelling
> What a stupid mistake to make!


 I had a stag do to attend the first year, so missed out.

Easy mistake, but I was tempted to miss the stag do to be honest


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Feb 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> So why not at least offer the possibility of covering the costs at entry and simply raising what you can for the charity? What if you pay the £60 and simply can't raise the £600?


Then you are contracted to make up the shortfall and shouldn't have agreed if you couldn't cover it. They can't afford to give the places to people who won't cover their costs and add profit. At the end of the day you are buying a limited place in an event you want to participate in. If giving to the charity was your primary aim you could walk around with a bucket and cost them considerably less for your contribution.


----------



## DaveReading (14 Feb 2015)

This might be a silly question, but how and when are start times allocated (assuming they are) ?

I'm in, and I'd like to ride with one or both of my sons (one has a charity place and the other an entry held over from last year due to injury).

Do we have to wait till registration to find out what time we are each due to start ? Is there any flexibility ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2015)

I answered my own question on bike choice today. The Boardman crosstrail was absolutely fantastic on today's ride. Job Jobbed.


----------



## Norry1 (14 Feb 2015)

DaveReading said:


> This might be a silly question, but how and when are start times allocated (assuming they are) ?
> 
> I'm in, and I'd like to ride with one or both of my sons (one has a charity place and the other an entry held over from last year due to injury).
> 
> Do we have to wait till registration to find out what time we are each due to start ? Is there any flexibility ?




The last 2 years you have had no say in your start time - and you can't change what they allocate you. They allocate the faster riders at the early start.


----------



## beermonster (14 Feb 2015)

Boy racers go off first, followed by the rest of us! You'll get a start time nearer the day which you can't change. Alot of people wait for their friends after the start line and before the timing chip which is I think 2 miles down the road


----------



## Nick Stone (14 Feb 2015)

In, need to pay and tap my friends up for a bed for the night. I too took a parking space in town last year, easy to find start a sh@@er to find way back to car park, I think as @vickster mentioned earlier a quick email may be sent asking can they pop some signage up as I'm crap at directions


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2015)

It's a mini ball ache that we have to pick the chip and start time up from the Pru bike show from Thursday to Saturday. However, I've covered my bases, I'll be riding up on the Saturday, booking into the hotel, going over to the Excel, picking up my chip, then heading back to the hotel, for a 'good night's kip'. Yeah right


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2015)

Norry1 said:


> The last 2 years you have had no say in your start time - and you can't change what they allocate you. They allocate the faster riders at the early start.


You'll find out in July apparentjy and have no say in when. I'm hoping my pal and I get a similar time. We did give the same estimate for completion I think


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> You'll find out in July apparentjy and have no say in when. I'm hoping my pal and I get a similar time. We did give the same estimate for completion I think


Last year people were waiting for mates where the two streams converged although also people were just going in to the wrong start area, agreeing to move when a marshal spotted them and then staying put. If you want to try that, probably best to converge on whoever has the middle start time, then one can say they got lost and the other they are early, or some such. Although just because I saw people get away with it in 2014, don't blame me if they've tightened things up.


----------



## Norry1 (15 Feb 2015)

..... also last year, they changed the timing start point. In year 1 it was a mile or two into the ride. Last year, it was right at the start. I know because I was waiting to restart my Garmin at the timing point, but it never came. I checked with others who told me the change.


----------



## beermonster (15 Feb 2015)

Norry1 said:


> ..... also last year, they changed the timing start point. In year 1 it was a mile or two into the ride. Last year, it was right at the start. I know because I was waiting to restart my Garmin at the timing point, but it never came. I checked with others who told me the change.


I believe it was moved to the start line as course was shortened to 86 miles. I did the same, waiting for the timing point which didn't appear so never knew at what mile I was until the run in which then had the miles to go boards.


----------



## C17rsf (25 Feb 2015)

i'm in, Anyone from round Staffordshire got in?


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Feb 2015)

Well, paid for my place and now to withdraw as I've no chance of recovering for this year. I'll keep my spot for 2016 and hope for a better year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Feb 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Well, paid for my place and now to withdraw as I've no chance of recovering for this year. I'll keep my spot for 2016 and hope for a better year.



It will probably aid your recovery, to have something to motivate you. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## rvw (26 Feb 2015)

If anyone still wants it, the Children's Cancer and Leukaemia Group has one charity place left. (Declaration of interest - I'm one of their Trustees and @srw and I took their places last year). Link is http://www.cclg.org.uk/support-us/cycle-for-us/prudential-ride-london-surrey-100 and they are asking for £500 sponsorship. 

If someone does take this up, PM me and I'll sponsor you!


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

RL have released the basic map for the route, seems to be the same as last year (the first year went thru Cobham rather than cutting straight thru to Esher via Oxshott) -


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> RL have released the basic map for the route, seems to be the same as last year (the first year went thru Cobham rather than cutting straight thru to Esher via Oxshott) -
> 
> View attachment 83582


A few miles of that look awfuly familiar to me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/190333400
.


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Mar 2015)

Ive found out that ive got a place through work this year!
Hoping I can improve my time on 2013 (when I had only just started to get into cycling & did it on my hybrid!)


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> A few miles of that look awfuly familiar to me.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/190333400
> .



Wow thats......a long ride! Well done you!

You got the most miserable, uninteresting part of the route though :S


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Mar 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Wow thats......a long ride! Well done you!
> 
> You got the most miserable, uninteresting part of the route though :S


Yep, it's only mildly interesting when you pass the reservoirs, on the first bit, the drag through Walton and Molesey is a complete brain numbing nightmare. The new (ish) bridge at Walton is quite a piece of work though. It's going to be sorely tempting to get an ( easily sortable) technical as the route leaves Richmond park, and passes the Albert .


----------



## sleaver (24 Mar 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> A few miles of that look awfuly familiar to me.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/190333400
> .


Did you get lost in Kingston by any chance?


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Mar 2015)

sleaver said:


> Did you get lost in Kingston by any chance?


Badly lost. The funny thing was, I only needed to follow the dirty great sign with "Kingston bridge" written on it, that was the first time I did that route though, I've got it off to a fine art now. I go back down London road, then bypass the tricky bit now . I also know all the back roads, cul de sac's and dead ends in Kingston intimately.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yep, it's only mildly interesting when you pass the reservoirs, on the first bit, the drag through Walton and Molesey is a complete brain numbing nightmare. The new (ish) bridge at Walton is quite a piece of work though. It's going to be sorely tempting to get an ( easily sortable) technical as the route leaves Richmond park, and passes the Albert .



Yeah did that part quite a lot while training for the first RL, and the whole reservoir--->Weybridge via Wolesley section is duller than beige.


----------



## Gazza100 (30 Mar 2015)

I'm in London when the race is on does anyone have a spare number I can buy.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2015)

Gazza100 said:


> I'm in London when the race is on does anyone have a spare number I can buy.


The ballot places are completely non transferable unfortunately (you can't even swap start time if you do have a place). If you want to ride, you might find a charity place, but you'll need to raise quite a chunk of cash (most are £500+ as well as an entrance fee). There are a few charities posting in the forum below this one https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/p...rrey-100-2nd-august-2015.171206/#post-3597578

There is the Freecycle on the Saturday plus the ladies' crit race. Also, nothing to stop you volunteering as a marshall or simply cheering on the riders (amateurs and pros later on)


----------



## goody (31 Mar 2015)

Just turn up and ride it. No one checks if you have a number on your bike anyway or what some do is photocopy a friends and put that on your bike. And you can pick your own start time!


----------



## MichaelO (2 Apr 2015)

How are start times allocated for charity places? I have a ballot place, and a friend is considering getting a charity place - is it pot-luck as to whether we end up starting at times close to each other? I realise this is the case for those in the ballot - wasn't sure if the charity places worked slightly differently...


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2015)

MichaelO said:


> How are start times allocated for charity places? I have a ballot place, and a friend is considering getting a charity place - is it pot-luck as to whether we end up starting at times close to each other? I realise this is the case for those in the ballot - wasn't sure if the charity places worked slightly differently...


Yes, pot luck I think. But get him to contact the charity


----------



## sleaver (9 Apr 2015)

MichaelO said:


> How are start times allocated for charity places? I have a ballot place, and a friend is considering getting a charity place - is it pot-luck as to whether we end up starting at times close to each other? I realise this is the case for those in the ballot - wasn't sure if the charity places worked slightly differently...


I did it for charity last year and have a charity place this year as well. Both years I had to fill in an entry form that looked just like the ballot entry and had to give an estimated finishing time. If you put the same time as your friend, you should have more chance of getting the same time but it is still down to luck.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Apr 2015)

Our club has been allocated 3 teams of 4! I have asked to be incuded in the draw for the blokes team but don't expect the odds to be in my favour. It will come right past my flat about 9 miles from the finish, so if I don't get a place I can at least hang out and watch the Pro race come past


----------



## Gordon P (11 Apr 2015)

African Initiatives have some places if you want to get a charity place. I can pass on your name.


----------



## Trekster (12 Apr 2015)

Gazza100 said:


> I'm in London when the race is on does anyone have a spare number I can buy.





goody said:


> Just turn up and ride it. No one checks if you have a number on your bike anyway or what some do is photocopy a friends and put that on your bike. And you can pick your own start time!



They do check, not everyone it's not possible. I was checked last year, they have people with mobile scanners and randomly check the bar numbers.

Why one would want be part of an event by cheating and dishonesty is beyond me. Apparently turning up on other social rides without an invitation/membership/insurance is not the done thing, anyone who thinks its ok to participate without paying is a hypocrite.


----------



## goody (13 Apr 2015)

Well, does anyone care? you'd just be riding instead of one of the thousands that don't show. You won't get a time, you don't take anything that others have paid for and if it eases your conscience donate the entry fee to charity. It's a shame the limit on riders is so low, if they had the pro's race on the saturday or scrapped altogether they could have the whole day for the 80,000 that want to ride.


----------



## derrick (13 Apr 2015)

I would suggest if you ain't got a place just ride it any way, the whole thing is a farce.


----------



## Black Cat 9 (14 Apr 2015)

Questions from a newbie and London-Surrey 1st timer.
To any of those that have participated in previous years, how congested will it be at Queen Elizabeth Stadium, easy or difficult to get to your starting gate, how long should I allow.
Assuming that it will be a safe ride through central London to the starting point at that time on a Sunday morning?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (14 Apr 2015)

I'd allow 15-20 minutes when you get to the stadium, the start points are spread out and the riding round and round to get to the right spot took me by surprise (I'd not done a sportive before, this may be normal for all I know.) It did feel like my start point was a long way round though (I was green I think, could have been yellow) I passed a lot of 'this colour start point here' markers before I got to mine.

I wasn't that happy with the approach either, I came in from the O2 (through the Blackwall tunnel) and the signposted route in on the other side took you through some pretty tight roads which were already completely blocked by cars, lorries and buses trying to get around the closures. I felt quite lucky that I commute through this stuff regularly because it wasn't the nicest of traffic and threading through on a cycle while the majority of the drivers were already pissed off at cycles for closing the roads in the first place wasn't the best. I didn't time it, but I wouldn't be surprised if it took me 30+ minutes to do the last 3 or 4 miles in and up to my staging area so I wouldn't leave things tight. I was aiming for my gate opening time and ended up caught short by a loo break as things moved on while I was in the portaloo, time was so tight. Then again people were mixing it up with start times a bit, so I wouldn't give up if you find yourself running a bit behind time because of traffic, punctures, whatever.


----------



## Alexvs (14 Apr 2015)

I got one of the Scope charity places but have so far not heard what's required as far as when you're required to be there or if there are any pre-meetings etc. I'm not staying the night before or anything due to cost of accommodation, I'm purely planning on jumping onto a train the morning of the ride, riding out and then getting back on the train to come home. I've been unsuccessful the last 2 years with the ballot system so jumped at an email to ride for Scope. Hopefully getting from and back to Euston isn't too stressful with a bike but I'm sure some careful planning and a loaded route into my Garmin 800 will suffice.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (14 Apr 2015)

When's the first train out of MK on a Sunday? Start times can be quite early...
Also you will need to collect a rider pack from Excel a day or two before the event.


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Apr 2015)

Alexvs said:


> I got one of the Scope charity places but have so far not heard what's required as far as when you're required to be there or if there are any pre-meetings etc. I'm not staying the night before or anything due to cost of accommodation, I'm purely planning on jumping onto a train the morning of the ride, riding out and then getting back on the train to come home. I've been unsuccessful the last 2 years with the ballot system so jumped at an email to ride for Scope. Hopefully getting from and back to Euston isn't too stressful with a bike but I'm sure some careful planning and a loaded route into my Garmin 800 will suffice.


 
I was going to get the train into Waterloo, then ride to the start - Just checked and the earliest Train dosent get in to 8am. Looks like I will be riding an extra 30miles to get to the start line in time!


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Our club has been allocated 3 teams of 4! I have asked to be incuded in the draw for the blokes team but don't expect the odds to be in my favour. It will come right past my flat about 9 miles from the finish, so if I don't get a place I can at least hang out and watch the Pro race come past


Why not volunteer to marshall. I did it last year in Leatherhead (luckily the rain had stopped by then). You could apply to do in RP/Wimbledon


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2015)

goody said:


> Well, does anyone care? you'd just be riding instead of one of the thousands that don't show. You won't get a time, you don't take anything that others have paid for and if it eases your conscience donate the entry fee to charity. It's a shame the limit on riders is so low, if they had the pro's race on the saturday or scrapped altogether they could have the whole day for the 80,000 that want to ride.


It's a safety thing, they've already upped the numbers by 50% from the first year. I don't think there are that many who don't show up. Having the pros on the Saturday and Sunday helps with funding, I very much doubt entry fees cover the anywhere near the full cost of the two days. I don't think the good NIMBYs of SW London and Surrey would take too kindly to the roads for the entire route being closed for two days


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I was going to get the train into Waterloo, then ride to the start - Just checked and the earliest Train dosent get in to 8am. Looks like I will be riding an extra 30miles to get to the start line in time!


I've booked the Travelodge for a friend and myself on the Saturday night in Barking, 5 miles from the start. £90 very well spent, I very much doubt either of us would manage more than the 100 miles or getting up even earlier for the start. There is a possibility that the room may be available at cost if one of us can persuade friends in E London to put us up


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> I've booked the Travelodge for a friend and myself on the Saturday night in Barking, 5 miles from the start. £90 very well spent, I very much doubt either of us would manage more than the 100 miles or getting up even earlier for the start. There is a possibility that the room may be available at cost if one of us can persuade friends in E London to put us up


 
Yes that would be what a sensible person would do (thanks for the thought!)
However I have double booked myself and have to go to a Wedding on the Saturday, so wont be back home till late on the Saturday.

So not only will I have to cycle an extra 30 miles - I'll be very tired. Still cant wait thou!!!!


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2015)

When are you going to register? You have to do on Friday or Saturday at Excel

Are there no early trains from anywhere near Staines? Like Richmond for example (I think you can take a bike on the District line)

Good luck if you get a 6am start time (here's hoping you didn't say you'd do it really fast and get an early off to beat the crowds)


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> When are you going to register? You have to do on Friday or Saturday at Excel
> 
> Are there no early trains from anywhere near Staines? Like Richmond for example (I think you can take a bike on the District line)
> 
> Good luck if you get a 6am start time (here's hoping you didn't say you'd do it really fast and get an early off to beat the crowds)


 
ill do it after work on Friday evening.

Not sure - ill do abit more research (you could only check the train times 3 months in advance - so hopefully there might be an early train in August, doubt it thou)

Ha - I said id do it in 6 hours - so not too speedy, but will probably be an early start!


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> ill do it after work on Friday evening.
> 
> Not sure - ill do abit more research (you could only check the train times 3 months in advance - so hopefully there might be an early train in August, doubt it thou)
> 
> Ha - I said id do it in 6 hours - so not too speedy, but will probably be an early start!


You should be ok with 6 hours (as long as you don't get hammered at the wedding), probably not the fastest group, I think we said 7 (very optimistic given my current level of crockedness) and hoping for an 8am start!

I think the new rail timetables come out in May, but they don't tend to change too much, unfortunately the first tube out of Richmond on Sunday is after 7

Get someone to drive you to London? Or drive and park somewhere?


----------



## Black Cat 9 (15 Apr 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'd allow 15-20 minutes when you get to the stadium, the start points are spread out and the riding round and round to get to the right spot took me by surprise (I'd not done a sportive before, this may be normal for all I know.) It did feel like my start point was a long way round though (I was green I think, could have been yellow) I passed a lot of 'this colour start point here' markers before I got to mine.
> 
> I wasn't that happy with the approach either, I came in from the O2 (through the Blackwall tunnel) and the signposted route in on the other side took you through some pretty tight roads which were already completely blocked by cars, lorries and buses trying to get around the closures. I felt quite lucky that I commute through this stuff regularly because it wasn't the nicest of traffic and threading through on a cycle while the majority of the drivers were already pissed off at cycles for closing the roads in the first place wasn't the best. I didn't time it, but I wouldn't be surprised if it took me 30+ minutes to do the last 3 or 4 miles in and up to my staging area so I wouldn't leave things tight. I was aiming for my gate opening time and ended up caught short by a loo break as things moved on while I was in the portaloo, time was so tight. Then again people were mixing it up with start times a bit, so I wouldn't give up if you find yourself running a bit behind time because of traffic, punctures, whatever.



Thanks for this, I'll be sure to allow plenty of time and then some. Arriving late plays with my head, I need to be organised! Staying near the British Museum so that looks to be a comfortable 6-7 miles to the stadium. Done sportive events before though not in the UK but always found organisation to be very good considering the numbers. Actually coming from down under to do this and a couple more (Tour O' the Borders, Action York 100) while over on holiday. That will no doubt wind up some on here that missed out in the ballot but as with most of these high profile events they do hold a number of places for international entries which are never taken up as quickly as domestic applications.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Why not volunteer to marshall. I did it last year in Leatherhead (luckily the rain had stopped by then). You could apply to do in RP/Wimbledon



Looks like I have a fair chance of getting a place in one of our club's 'teams'. Just need Ride London to update their page about deadline dates for registration now...


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2015)

You could phone them, they have a full time team


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2015)

People from our club have already been on the case and it's a bit awkward to phone from the office. TBH I would have expected them to have updated their website if they have full staffing. The Coordinator from the club has been trying to contact them but getting no response.


----------



## rb58 (15 Apr 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I came in from the O2 (*through the Blackwall tunnel*) and the signposted route .....


You rode through the Blackwall Tunnel!? Chapeau!!


----------



## Tomtrumps (15 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> You rode through the Blackwall Tunnel!? Chapeau!!


With regards to this, I live in the Kent side of south East London. It seems the closest my lift might get me is the south side of the Blackwall. Is it open to bikes that morning?


----------



## thatname (15 Apr 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> With regards to this, I live in the Kent side of south East London. It seems the closest my lift might get me is the south side of the Blackwall. Is it open to bikes that morning?



It is indeed and well worth the ride just to say you have ridden through the Blackwall Tunnel.


----------



## Tomtrumps (15 Apr 2015)

That's great, I shall look forward to it!


----------



## rb58 (15 Apr 2015)

thatname said:


> It is indeed and well worth the ride just to say you have ridden through the Blackwall Tunnel.


Now I know this, I shall be going that way. Just so I can say I rode through the Blackwall Tunnel. I've done Rotherhithe, so that will only leave Dartford ;-)


----------



## Black Cat 9 (16 Apr 2015)

I'm guessing that I won't need a street guide to get to the start - just drop in with the crowds of like minded riders?


----------



## Rustybucket (16 Apr 2015)

Im now thinking about driving into London and parking up as close to the start as possible.

Does anyone know of any good (cheap) carparks or anywhere to park free (not too dodgy, as I have a fairly decent car & want it in one piece when I return)? Preferably within 5 miles.
If I drive in I could offer a lift to 2 people from Staines or anywhere nearby / on the way to the start.

Thanks for any help


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> Now I know this, I shall be going that way. Just so I can say I rode through the Blackwall Tunnel. I've done Rotherhithe, so that will only leave Dartford ;-)


This was my take on it. I have a mate who lives .5 miles from QE park who was fine to put me up, then found I could ride through the Blackwall so changed plans and got a lift in from home :-) It was much more of a highpoint than it ever should have been. Although I don't get full bragging rights, those go to the people who can say they've fixed a puncture in it (there were a couple last year!).


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Im now thinking about driving into London and parking up as close to the start as possible.
> 
> Does anyone know of any good (cheap) carparks or anywhere to park free (not too dodgy, as I have a fairly decent car & want it in one piece when I return)? Preferably within 5 miles.
> If I drive in I could offer a lift to 2 people from Staines or anywhere nearby / on the way to the start.
> ...


As I know south better than east, I'd suggest driving in to Blackheath and parking around here it's a decent area with a reasonable amount of free on street parking (although I don't know how full it is at 06:00 on a Sunday morning, it might be full of locals who are away when I use it for work during the week) and a reasonable number of nice cars as you can't live round there and be poor. The ride down the hill will put you at the drop off point for the Blackwall (and you get to ride through the tunnel). Return journey would be back to Greenwich, through the foot tunnel and maybe up through the park, definitely the nicest climb up the hill which is probably the only thing I'd consider a negative of it all. If there's no parking available there Kidbrooke Park Road is just over Shooters Hill Rd and not much worse.

Others might have better suggestions north of the river. One thing to watch for though, the road closures start early, sticking south of the river will avoid most of them.


----------



## Nomadski (16 Apr 2015)

There are park and rides set up for the event, though not used them myself so paid no attention to where they are. Think you have to pre book them (maybe?)??


----------



## jefmcg (16 Apr 2015)

Black Cat 9 said:


> Staying near the British Museum so that looks to be a comfortable 6-7 miles to the stadium.


You'll be fine. It's a nice flat ride and there won't be much traffic except for other riders. Just keep heading towards the sun until you see the ridiculous Anish Katoomba sculpture. 

I'd be more concerned about your bike when you're not on it. Does your hotel have somewhere secure? I wouldn't leave a bike parked in bloomsbury overnight with any lock I've seen in Melbourne. In fact I'd be reluctant with EVERY lock I've seen in Melbourne


----------



## Black Cat 9 (17 Apr 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You'll be fine. It's a nice flat ride and there won't be much traffic except for other riders. Just keep heading towards the sun until you see the ridiculous Anish Katoomba sculpture.
> 
> I'd be more concerned about your bike when you're not on it. Does your hotel have somewhere secure? I wouldn't leave a bike parked in bloomsbury overnight with any lock I've seen in Melbourne. In fact I'd be reluctant with EVERY lock I've seen in Melbourne



Rented an apartment so bike will (should) be secure locked in there with space to set up. No way will it ever be left in a public place. I must admit that I am a little concerned after reading stories of bikes 'disappearing' on sportive days at toilet breaks and refreshment stations. Really don't want to be carrying any extra weight on rides, i.e. bike locks


----------



## rb58 (17 Apr 2015)

Black Cat 9 said:


> Rented an apartment so bike will (should) be secure locked in there with space to set up. No way will it ever be left in a public place. I must admit that I am a little concerned after reading stories of bikes 'disappearing' on sportive days at toilet breaks and refreshment stations. Really don't want to be carrying any extra weight on rides, i.e. bike locks


Travelodges are good as their policy is to allow bikes in rooms, although I'm sure everyone knows that. 
I always carry a cafe lock, smaller than a phone, although it's not going to stop anyone who really wants the bike, but it does make my bike a less attractive proposition than all the other unlocked bikes on an occasion like this.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2015)

Black Cat 9 said:


> Rented an apartment so bike will (should) be secure locked in there with space to set up. No way will it ever be left in a public place. I must admit that I am a little concerned after reading stories of bikes 'disappearing' on sportive days at toilet breaks and refreshment stations. Really don't want to be carrying any extra weight on rides, i.e. bike locks


Try not to worry about that. It doesn't happen that often. I'd guess there were more riders in ambulances last year than stolen bikes. 

Café lock is a good idea, too.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2015)

Who else basically bent over backwards and let Premier Inn Stratford do unfathomable things to their bums?

Must say the absolute laziness inside me got the better and I booked, being so darn close to the start.


----------



## sleaver (23 Apr 2015)

I stayed there last year but this year I'm in the Premier Inn near ExCell.

Unless you already know, Stratford Premier Inn is a bit of a pain to get out of. The reception isn't on the ground level so you have to go to reception, get out of the lift, check out, and get back in the lift hoping it isn't full of people with bikes going straight down.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2015)

I have been allocated a place through my club, so plan on riding to the start on the morning. Had a look at road & bridge closures for Central / City and seems like I should be able to ride into town and across at Blackfriars bridge then turn right up in Clerkenwell somewhere and eventually make my way to the start. Am I correct in assuming it will be something of a a cluster F the closer I get to the start, even on a bike?

Oh yeah - another numpty Q - is it 86 miles or 100? Saw a lot of 86 milers in last year's results but it has just occured to me that it was because they cut some out due to the weather... Had told my club organiser I am shooting for 4hrs but he probably thinks I have ideas above my station if it's actually a full ton!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (23 Apr 2015)

Just over the ton (101.5?) unless the weather is crap again. Two hills were cut last year for safety.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2015)

Yeah - cheers. Just been studying the route on the website in more detail. Fingers crossed for sunshine, this year!


----------



## PK99 (23 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Im now thinking about driving into London and parking up as close to the start as possible.
> 
> Does anyone know of any good (cheap) carparks or anywhere to park free (not too dodgy, as I have a fairly decent car & want it in one piece when I return)? Preferably within 5 miles.
> If I drive in I could offer a lift to 2 people from Staines or anywhere nearby / on the way to the start.
> ...




there are plenty of official organised car parks a sensible ride from the start at a sensible prices


----------



## Simontm (27 Apr 2015)

My uncle is in Docklands but is away that weekend so I have blagged his flat for the night. My issue, presuming I actually finish! , is afterwards. My wife is planning to be a Samaritan and be there at the end but I keep thinking it may be easier for me to gently cycle back to Waterloo for the train home, rather than walk. Hmmm...?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Apr 2015)

After the '86 last year I had a river boat booked so cycled round and round until I found it (signposting was atrocious) and then waited round to leave, figuring that I could actually have comfortably just ridden to Greenwich where I was meeting the family (but I'd paid actual money for it, so was going to use it!).

Traffic at Hyde Park Corner was surprisingly free flowing, but traffic south of the river was a snarly nose to tail mess (I told you the river boat signposting was atrocious). It was quite odd suddenly being dumped in to heavy London traffic after hours of no cars or bothering with traffic lights during the event. So I guess it depends how patient she is with driving in and which direction you'd be looking to drive out.

Doing it again, I'd cycle straight to Greenwich (I think they had a closed road all the way back to Docklands you could use) and meet family there. So if I was travelling West I'd probably meet up in Kensington or somewhere slightly west of that. You can use your little sack thing that you leave with the lorries to carry the bits of the goodie bag you want to keep (a large number of people just dumped the lot to be honest). If you are being met, it doesn't take very long at all to get through the finish, maybe 15 minutes tops. I then did the chat on the phone for a bit thing, ate and drank something, then was feeling fresh enough to head off. After Wimbledon Hill, the spin in to the finish is great on the legs and left me comfortable to do another 10 (although the '86 did miss out two hills, swapping them for torrential rain). I think I ended up doing 98 miles all tolled for the day.

They had a tracking App which was OK, but was based on going over sensor strips so sometimes got confused. I ran the 'Glympse' App on my phone for the duration of the race which gave real time positioning. I'd recommend it (or something similar) if you can use it and are trying to meet up at the end as it'll give a lot more information on where you are when. Only downside with Glympse is it will only log 4 hours a go. You can add time, but you have to remember to give it some extra hours when you stop in the second half of the ride (well, I did anyway).


----------



## Snail Bait (27 Apr 2015)

Just received an email from 
Leukaemia and Lymphoma Research who still have charity places available with comparatively low fund raising targets:

"The places are £25 to register, with a minimum target of £400. All cyclists will receive a free jersey from us, so when you register make sure to include your sizing details!"


----------



## Snail Bait (27 Apr 2015)

Should have included this bit too:

If you have any questions about the ride, do get in touch tojdesborough@beatingbloodcancers.org.ukotherwise sign up today! You will only have until the end of this week to register, after which time our entries will close.


----------



## C17rsf (29 Apr 2015)

im booked in to the new Holiday Inn Express at Excel, so hoping i'll be able to find my way to the start in the morning without any problems.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2015)

Do a dry run on the Saturday after you've registered


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Apr 2015)

Snail Bait said:


> Just received an email from
> Leukaemia and Lymphoma Research who still have charity places available with comparatively low fund raising targets:
> 
> "The places are £25 to register, with a minimum target of £400. All cyclists will receive a free jersey from us, so when you register make sure to include your sizing details!"



What happens to the charity places that the charities don't fill? I did look at a charity place after I was unsuccessful in the ballot but the high amounts of minimum sponsorship required put me off.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2015)

I assume they remain unfilled


----------



## rvw (30 Apr 2015)

I believe they can usually carry them forward to the following year.


----------



## Black Cat 9 (9 May 2015)

Does anyone know if the clock stops at any of the feed stations on the route, i.e. ride in/out over a timing mat or similar, or is the timing continuous from the start to finish of the ride?
Just wondering, I've experienced both at different events.


----------



## Nomadski (9 May 2015)

Black Cat 9 said:


> Does anyone know if the clock stops at any of the feed stations on the route, i.e. ride in/out over a timing mat or similar, or is the timing continuous from the start to finish of the ride?
> Just wondering, I've experienced both at different events.



No stopped clocks, just a start at the beginning, and a finish at the end!


----------



## beermonster (9 May 2015)

As said no timing stops at feed stations. The timer should start a mile or two after you cross the line as the first bit is classed as a neutral zone.


----------



## Norry1 (9 May 2015)

beermonster said:


> As said no timing stops at feed stations. The timer should start a mile or two after you cross the line as the first bit is classed as a neutral zone.



Be careful with this. Last year the timing started at the start.


----------



## beermonster (9 May 2015)

Yea, course was shortened to 86 miles so start was at the start!


----------



## srw (9 May 2015)

beermonster said:


> Yea, course was shortened to 86 miles so start was at the start!


No - the start was at the start because the start was at the start. Even at 100 miles the start would have been at the start.


----------



## beermonster (9 May 2015)

It was in reference to where the timing chip is located


----------



## srw (9 May 2015)

beermonster said:


> It was in reference to where the timing chip is located


I know. Last year the timing chip was right at the start. It would have been there even if the event had been the full 100 miles.


----------



## beermonster (9 May 2015)

The timing chip for the first ride London was after 2 miles, the start was merely ceremonial giving the gang of cyclists time to warm up and find space before the clock started effectively making it 102 miles. I believe it would have been the same last year until the late decision to shorten the course.


----------



## sleaver (10 May 2015)

The route was also changed last year, around Esher/Cobham I think, making it a bit shorter so having a neutralised zone would have made the route less than 100 miles. Therefore as said, the start was the start, shortened course or not.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 May 2015)

You run over a big rubber 'cable tidy' type speed bumps. As mentioned for the London '86 this was at the start line, there was no evidence that it was moved there last minute (from memory this was lower, more of a big flat rubber mat. There are more big rubber cable tidy's on the route, be careful of these, I saw a guy taken off on one near Box Hill because he didn't give it the respect it deserved. Looked like it finished his ride because of all the bits of bike strewn down the road (he hit it fast) let alone any actual injuries (he was limping back to find his saddle bag).
There was an app last year that showed interval times and guessed where you were on the course because of them. It wasn't always that accurate and looped if you did something odd like stop at a feed station. It predicted your pace and then moved you on, if you got to the next timing point virtually but hadn't actually arrived physically it moved you backwards.
It was kind of handy although I had Glympse running, which I recommend (just remember to renew the 'invite' before 4 hours is up) giving real time positioning. I got a text congratulating me on my finish before I'd actually pulled over to check my goodie bag, my family had virtually cheered me up the Mall, which was nice.


----------



## sleaver (12 May 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> There are more big rubber cable tidy's on the route, *be careful of these*, I saw a guy taken off on one near Box Hill because he didn't give it the respect it deserved


I'll second that. Even more so if it is wet. 

I think it may have been the first one after the start but I didn't hit it straight on. I didn't come off but let's say I made sure I went over all the rest straight on.


----------



## thatname (12 May 2015)

I saw someone stack it on one of these rubber humps at the finishing line a couple of years ago - bet that made for a great finish photo from the event photographers


----------



## Alexvs (12 May 2015)

I've pulled out from the event after reading the details a bit more with the requirement of attendance to the cycling show on the days leading up to the race. I'm not from London so had no intention of going there before the event and on the day again so have given up my charity place for Scope. Oh well I'm sure it would've been a great ride but will find something where you're able to just turn up on the day and ride.

Good luck for all those taking part


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2015)

Alexvs said:


> I've pulled out from the event after reading the details a bit more with the requirement of attendance to the cycling show on the days leading up to the race. I'm not from London so had no intention of going there before the event and on the day again so have given up my charity place for Scope. Oh well I'm sure it would've been a great ride but will find something where you're able to just turn up on the day and ride.
> 
> Good luck for all those taking part




Isn't it just to register and pick up your number and gubbins?
And even though you are not from London, Milton Keynes is a couple of hours away by bike.


----------



## Rooster1 (12 May 2015)

Alexvs said:


> I've pulled out from the event after reading the details a bit more with the requirement of attendance to the cycling show on the days leading up to the race. I'm not from London so had no intention of going there before the event and on the day again so have given up my charity place for Scope. Oh well I'm sure it would've been a great ride but will find something where you're able to just turn up on the day and ride.
> 
> Good luck for all those taking part




Yes, it is a pain in the rear end, I had to do this twice. Lucky for me I live in Reading so its a couple of hours out of my rest day.
You can ask, very nicely, for them to post you your chip and numbers if you really cannot make it, or you can ask someone else to collect your stuff for you.
I really urge you not to throw in the towel, it is an epic event, and one which I shall remember for along long time.
P.S The info about attending the event to pick up your tag and number is clearly mentioned in the sign up email and Congrats magazine, plus the e newsletter. Every year I read posts on FB and blogs about people getting upset having to attend.


----------



## Alexvs (12 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Isn't it just to register and pick up your number and gubbins?
> And even though you are not from London, Milton Keynes is a couple of hours away by bike.


It is indeed but I'm not available any of those days before which is why the Sunday was a good day for the ride so I can't make it by bike or car.



Rooster1 said:


> Yes, it is a pain in the rear end, I had to do this twice. Lucky for me I live in Reading so its a couple of hours out of my rest day.
> You can ask, very nicely, for them to post you your chip and numbers if you really cannot make it, or you can ask someone else to collect your stuff for you.
> I really urge you not to throw in the towel, it is an epic event, and one which I shall remember for along long time.
> P.S The info about attending the event to pick up your tag and number is clearly mentioned in the sign up email and Congrats magazine, plus the e newsletter. Every year I read posts on FB and blogs about people getting upset having to attend.


I emailed the charity first and they mentioned nominating someone but didn't have anyone and then emailed the helpdesk who straight out said if I can't attend myself then I can't take part. I registered off the back of an email from Cycling Bug on behalf of Scope which literally just asked me to click a link and join up which I did so it didn't give any of the information that the magazine or the newsletter gave. I was unsuccessful in the ballot so never paid any attention to the subsequent info that came from them so I have some form of excuse


----------



## Rooster1 (12 May 2015)

OK, Fair doos


----------



## Sittingduck (13 May 2015)

Has anybody here done the Club Challenge? After successfully getting a spot allocated to me by the club I signed up online, using the link provided and paid my reddies. Haven't received any email confirmation or anything though - should I be concerned? I Googled Start Times and found a PDF online yesterday that indicated Start times and colour coded paddocks were published in June, so maybe I just have to suck it up until then before being contacted?


----------



## jefmcg (13 May 2015)

All very reasonable @Alexvs - but you aren't going to be able to enter this sort of ride. With 24.000 entrants, and massively oversubscribed, they need to avoid scalping so have to verify identity. So it will always be the day before, it can't happen at the start line.

I'll mention again Audax: simple, cheap, fun. Ditchling Devil is £17 including 3 stops with hot food.


----------



## zizou (13 May 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Has anybody here done the Club Challenge? After successfully getting a spot allocated to me by the club I signed up online, using the link provided and paid my reddies. Haven't received any email confirmation or anything though - should I be concerned? I Googled Start Times and found a PDF online yesterday that indicated Start times and colour coded paddocks were published in June, so maybe I just have to suck it up until then before being contacted?



I did the club challenge last year (and will be doing it this year) - didnt get a confirmation email however the team 'captain' should have a link they can click to make sure everyone has entered ok. In June there was then an email about confirming transport options, i cant remember when we found out about start time and colour.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (13 May 2015)

Similar time I think, because the transport options can include booking a specific time on the river boat, for that you need to have an idea when you'll be back, so a time for when you started.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 May 2015)

zizou said:


> I did the club challenge last year (and will be doing it this year) - didnt get a confirmation email however the team 'captain' should have a link they can click to make sure everyone has entered ok. In June there was then an email about confirming transport options, i cant remember when we found out about start time and colour.



Cheers - the organiser had mentioned that we were all registered, just surprised me that no automated email get splurged out when I signed up via the link.

I am guessing that they may allocate the 4 of us different start times because it says we don;t have to ride togteher and it's very likely we all put quite different target times to complete.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jul 2015)

I've got my start time and wave letter, and gate colour through. Mmmmmkay, that's a 6:30 arrival for a 7:30 start then. I'm soooooooo glad I'm not staying too far away.


----------



## rb58 (1 Jul 2015)

Do we get a number? I've always wanted a number!!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Do we get a number? I've always wanted a number!!


You're a pretend racer


----------



## rb58 (1 Jul 2015)

A question for those of you who have done this before. It sounds like we have to arrive quite early, is there somewhere to get breakfast once you've registered?


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Do we get a number? I've always wanted a number!!


Yep, mine is even a palindrome


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> A question for those of you who have done this before. It sounds like we have to arrive quite early, is there somewhere to get breakfast once you've registered?


You'll register at the Excel center, in the days before the event. When you get to the start, you'll be all registered and ready to go.


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> A question for those of you who have done this before. It sounds like we have to arrive quite early, is there somewhere to get breakfast once you've registered?


Last year there were various vans where you could get coffee and other things. I was after a bacon roll, but our start pen didn't have one.

Oh, and as RR pointed out you'll register the previous day.


----------



## sleaver (1 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> Oh, and as RR pointed out you'll register the previous day.


Or the Friday. Can't remember but registration is also open on Thursday as well. 

Just to get it over with, there are no registrations on the day. You have to pick your registration pack up before the Sunday


----------



## MichaelO (2 Jul 2015)

Not received an email with a start time on yet...


----------



## User33236 (2 Jul 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Not received an email with a start time on yet...


I got mine last night but Mrs SG is still waiting on hers.


----------



## Stedman (2 Jul 2015)

User33236 said:


> I got mine last night but Mrs SG is still waiting on hers.


Also got mine last night and I am off at 6:00 in wave A!


----------



## rb58 (2 Jul 2015)

No email for me yet either. 


srw said:


> I was after a bacon roll, but our start pen didn't have one.


Nooooo! I won't make it round without a bacon roll!! 

Sounds like there's a fair amount of standing around at the start?


----------



## Simontm (2 Jul 2015)

User33236 said:


> I got mine last night but Mrs SG is still waiting on hers.


Still waiting - according to the helpdesk, all emails will be sent out by Friday.


----------



## Norry1 (2 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> No email for me yet either.
> 
> Nooooo! I won't make it round without a bacon roll!!
> 
> Sounds like there's a fair amount of standing around at the start?



Yes


----------



## sleaver (2 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Sounds like there's a fair amount of standing around at the start?


There is once your in you pen. I just sat on my bike though.....well the top tube.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> No email for me yet either.
> 
> Nooooo! I won't make it round without a bacon roll!!
> 
> Sounds like there's a fair amount of standing around at the start?


I found it very odd. I thought I'd left myself loads of time, then by the time I'd got through the traffic around the venue, and circumnavigated the whole thing to find my start pen I joined the pen around 5 minutes after the window. We then shuffled for around 45 minutes which kind of gave you just enough time to get bored and decide to fiddle with something, but not quite enough time to actually fiddle with something without being rushed to shuffle again. When I decided I'd use the loo one last time I came out to find everyone had moved on again. So you do waste a lot of time, but it seemed to go relatively quickly.

There was food right at the start of things when you got to the venue (but I'd had porridge or something at home and didn't want to eat anyway so don't know what it was) once you got further in to the venue it disappeared, from my recollection, and by the time I was at the pens the only thing there was the odd portaloo.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2015)

Still waiting for my email too. 

Maybe my memory fails me, but I thought we got our wave times in a physical pack through the letterbox?


----------



## Dmcd33 (2 Jul 2015)

Got my email yesterday!
07:00 start in the Pink zone.

I remember coffee places and some snacks available at the start, but i just had a bananna.

I even bought a new helmet after forgeting mine at home  (got out of the cab near venue and nearly cried until I thought about the fact they probably sell stuff at the venue) thank go they did


----------



## Adrian_K (2 Jul 2015)

received by email: 7:12 Green 
Although I haven't visitied CC for literally years , I'm bloody glad I did. I didn't get a ballot place but am riding on behalf of Cancer Research but nowhere have I seen mention until skimming this thread that registration has to take place on site a day or 2 before hand, I work in London so shouldn't be a problem.
After doing some research today on transport options, I've come to the conclusion that I'll have to get a cab to Greenwich & ride the last 5 miles - public transport doesn't start till later, local hotels are either full or seem to have bumped up their prices somewhat (grrr!) but I'll get a decent evening meal and breakfast.

cheers
A
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/AdrianKirk


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> received by email: 7:12 Green
> Although I haven't visitied CC for literally years , I'm bloody glad I did. I didn't get a ballot place but am riding on behalh of Cancer Research but nowhere have I seen mention until skimming this thread that registration has to take place on site a day or 2 before hand, I work in London so shouldn't be a problem.



Registration is at Excel. It'll tell you in the final magazine thing they send out I believe. I think they are open Thursday evening, Friday and Saturday for registration, I met up with my wife by the Anchor & Hope pub and we took the cable car over with our bikes, picked up the pack and spent 45 minutes wandering the show (it wasn't big, I bought some Pearl Izumi gloves on sale) before cable car and cycle back to the motor. Stays open to 8 or 9 I think (probably 8 so I'd check if you're going over there late).


----------



## Adrian_K (2 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> It'll tell you in the final magazine thing they send


 - initially I received a 'commiserations' magazine after my rejection so may have been dropped into another bucket - I shall keep an eye out for the magazine and exhibition and probably email them anyway.
cheers


----------



## sleaver (2 Jul 2015)

Last year I wasn't successful in the ballot and so got a "commiserations" magazine but still got the "finial instructions" magazine in the post as I got a charity place so I wouldn't worry. 

You do need it though as it contains a letter that you have to take to registration and sign in front of them.


----------



## sleaver (2 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Still waiting for my email too.


Same here, however I seem to have managed to receive a "newsletter" from them 


Nomadski said:


> Maybe my memory fails me, but I thought we got our wave times in a physical pack through the letterbox?


I saw on either Twiiter of Facebook them saying that we would find out via the magazine unless we were overseas. Then people start saying they found out by email anyway.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jul 2015)

Apparently I'm Orange, starting at 0833hrs. This in spite of the fact that I have rolled my place over to next year due to ill health....


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2015)

Looks like they are having a real issue with this new fangled thing people are calling "Electronic Mail". Loads saying they haven't had one, and after ringing, still havent had one.

I'm still waiting...

DID get my final instructions though! Rider number 5688 

Anybody heard if there is a bike collection service like TNT did 2 years ago? Was this a thing last year?


----------



## philk56 (3 Jul 2015)

I'm still waiting and haven't had anything apart from normal weekly email. My friend got his email on Wednesday...

No sooner had I posted this then my booklet came through the door and my email appeared


----------



## azir (3 Jul 2015)

I just got mine - Orange 06:21 - which is both meanly early and overly specific. I also seem to have found myself at the beginning of July and having done no training whatsoever....Ooops.


----------



## C17rsf (3 Jul 2015)

Black @ 8.21am for me


----------



## Tomtrumps (3 Jul 2015)

The email has been received, be there between 6 12 and 6 42 and a 7 18 start from the yellow area. So I estimate leaving Bromley at 5 30, drop off at Blackwall and a five mile ride in.


----------



## sleaver (3 Jul 2015)

Got an email as well and apparently I'm starting on the 30/12/1899!

If the rest can be believed, I'm in start Blue K. Load time open is 05:36 with a close of 06:06 

Start is 06:42 

Oh, and I'm staying in the Premier Inn at ExCel so have a 5km ride to get there 

What was I thinking when I filled in my predicted time


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Jul 2015)

I havent had anything though yet!
Hoping I havent got a too early start time as have deiced to ride the 30 miles to the start! Am also riding the 20 miles home, so will be Ride London 150 for me!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I havent had anything though yet!
> Hoping I havent got a too early start time as have deiced to ride the 30 miles to the start! Am also riding the 20 miles home, so will be Ride London 150 for me!!!


I know your plan. You're just padding it out to 200k to ensure that you get an extra point in the metric century a month challenge!


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know your plan. You're just padding it out to 200k to ensure that you get an extra point in the metric century a month challenge!


 
Ha - good point, I actually didnt think of that!


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Jul 2015)

Just got the email now!

6.54am start time. Probably have to leave mine at 4am....


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2015)

Got email now, Orange, Wave M, 7.39am start time.

An hour later than last time out. hey ho.

EDIT: A complete lie. It's a whole 12 minutes later than last time!


----------



## Simontm (3 Jul 2015)

Hmm, 6:42 load, 7:54 start, Green Area, Wave C. 

That give me what? 9 and a half hours?


----------



## MichaelO (3 Jul 2015)

5:15am load time with a 6:09 start. I've got a 25ish mile ride to the start, so that's a 3.00-3.15am alarm!!!


----------



## sleaver (3 Jul 2015)

MichaelO said:


> 5:15am load time with a 6:09 start. I've got a 25ish mile ride to the start, so that's a 3.00-3.15am alarm!!!


No point going to bed 



Simontm said:


> Hmm, 6:42 load, 7:54 start, Green Area, Wave C.
> 
> That give me what? 9 and a half hours?


I start just about as your loading so I have about 10 hours. Im guessing I'll be with some fast riders so that could be fun ...........I think


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Jul 2015)

I love the way all the faster riders have gone "100 miles, pah! That's nothing, I'll ride there first and everything, it's only 25 miles" and then getting crack of sparrow fart start times because of how fast they are expected to go. It's a mean love, but it's there.

Best of luck to all of you in a months time.


----------



## sleaver (3 Jul 2015)

@w00hoo_kent if it wasn't for the fact that it would possibly cause no end of problems and some people complaining, I actually think the slower riders should go first.

They are the ones who need the time but they have the worry of not being quick enough. Where as the ones who can complete it with plenty of time to spare can just take it easy if they wish.

During Velothon Wales, I went past one pub and I could have sworn there were riders sitting outside having a beer or two but they probably went off early and took their time knowing they do that distance all the time. Whereas the slower riders who were doing it as a personal challenge were racing the broom wagon.

P.S. After RideLondon 86 last year, I still haven't done 100 miles in one ride


----------



## Norry1 (3 Jul 2015)

Mine just arrived.

Rider No. 5071
Orange Wave E
Start Time: 06.33


----------



## philk56 (3 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> @w00hoo_kent if it wasn't for the fact that it would possibly cause no end of problems and some people complaining, I actually think the slower riders should go first.
> 
> They are the ones who need the time but they have the worry of not being quick enough. Where as the ones who can complete it with plenty of time to spare can just take it easy if they wish.
> 
> During Velothon Wales, I went past one pub and I could have sworn there were riders sitting outside having a beer or two but they probably went off early and took their time knowing they do that distance all the time. Whereas the slower riders who were doing it as a personal challenge were racing the broom wagon.


Being one of the slower riders I have to agree. I can understand why the faster riders start earlier but I have an 8:33 start which means I'll be constantly checking my times to make sure I'm ahead of schedule. It made me smile when I read in the ride guide about stopping for cakes at village cake stalls!


----------



## sleaver (3 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Being one of the slower riders I have to agree. I can understand why the faster riders start earlier but I have an 8:33 start which means I'll be constantly checking my times to make sure I'm ahead of schedule. It made me smile when I read in the ride guide about stopping for cakes at village cake stalls!


Try not to think or worry about it. For Velothon Wales I was in the penultimate group to start and I was worried but made it around just fine. 

Riding in groups does wonders with your speed 

Just enjoy the day, take it all in and I bet you even eat cakes without even knowing it 

Speaking of cake, why does a cycling forum not have a cake emoticon


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Try not to think or worry about it. For Velothon Wales I was in the penultimate group to start and I was worried but made it around just fine.
> 
> *Riding in groups does wonders with your speed*
> 
> ...



Speaking of which, I've always tended to ride alone in these events, but see these trains going past at varying speeds, even the slower ones I doubt I would be able to catch the tail end of on my own, so not sure how folks manage to tag a group.


----------



## sleaver (3 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Speaking of which, I've always tended to ride alone in these events, but see these trains going past at varying speeds, even the slower ones I doubt I would be able to catch the tail end of on my own, so not sure how folks manage to tag a group.


How many times in the past have you said the same as I did 

I normally just find a wheel and stick with it for a bit if they are going the same speed as me but I don't take the piss and will either drop off or go past and let them sit in my wheel if they want. 

I'm sure people have sat in my wheel as well getting a tow before speeding off. 

I was in a group of sorts after about 10k of Velothon Wales until about 40k when it started going upwards and people started going at different speeds. Had a good chat about the Surrey Hills and riding in general. Then people got so spread out that it was basically me and ....... me 

I did have a convo on that god damn dual carriage way where we were both moaning about how boring that bit was and that we were both getting fed up with hills


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> How many times in the past have you said the same as I did
> 
> I normally just find a wheel and stick with it for a bit if they are going the same speed as me but I don't take the piss and will either drop off or go past and let them sit in my wheel if they want.
> 
> ...



Still having nightmares about that dual carriageway! The first was bearable, but after the roundabout seeing (I swear) the EXACT SAME ONE again was almost too much, saved by the nice folks on the bridges giving support!

I spent the first 20-30km sat with my two cycling buddies behind a couple of nice gentlemen chatting comfortably at 19mph in (iirc) BHF shirts. Dropped back to have a brief chat with a local who knew the roads, but that was about it. Was me and the friend who didn't drop us at the tumble for the rest of the ride!


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2015)

The closed roads and event athmosphere do add quite a bit to your speed. That said I got a specially negotiated early start for Velo Wales and still trailed in right at the end.


----------



## sleaver (3 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Still having nightmares about that dual carriageway!


I start looking at my Garmin at times like that which doesn't help. I can still remember seeing

101.1km
101.2km
101.3km

I have to admit though, while the support was sparse in places, credit to the people who did get out to support us.


----------



## sleaver (3 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The closed roads and event athmosphere do add quite a bit to your speed. That said I got a specially negotiated early start for Velo Wales and still trailed in right at the end.


So that was you I saw outside the pub was it


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2015)

08:24 start time for the tandem. 

Based on last year, (a) most of it is flat. There are 4 and a half hills, of which we missed two last year. And (b) speeds are much faster than you expect, because you don't need to worry about traffic and the momentum of other riders and the support carries you through. Last year, despite a 40 minute delay in Richmond Park for a crash and a 30 minute pee stop we finished in seconds over 7 hours. Adding the extra 14 miles won't add an extra hour.


----------



## sleaver (3 Jul 2015)

@srw What are you counting as the 4 1/2 hills? Newlands, Leith, Box are the main three then Richmond Park and Wimbledon?

While it is mostly flat, I would say that it is fairer to say that it is rolling terrain in Surrey for those who don't know the area. 

The incline up past Holmbury St Mary before Leith Hill, while not steep, does go on for a few kilometres. I would say this is more challenging than Richmond Park due to the length and the distance covered before it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> So that was you I saw outside the pub was it


No but we did have an extended coffee and ice cream break at the top of the hill in Caerphilly


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> No but we did have an extended coffee and ice cream break at the top of the hill in Caerphilly



So did me and @themosquitoking! It was a case of sodding the chip time to hell and back, my buddy needed a coffee.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> @srw What are you counting as the 4 1/2 hills? Newlands, Leith, Box are the main three then Richmond Park and Wimbledon?
> 
> While it is mostly flat, I would say that it is fairer to say that it is rolling terrain in Surrey for those who don't know the area.
> 
> The incline up past Holmbury St Mary before Leith Hill, while not steep, does go on for a few kilometres. I would say this is more challenging than Richmond Park due to the length and the distance covered before it.



There are a few steeper little climbs up through Oxshot towards Esher that I would say betters the Holmbury climb. Just little ramps really but probably enough to tire less fit legs at it's mileage. Wimbledon, and to a lesser extent Kingston Hill is always a bit of a kicker to those who aren't expecting it too.

That said the whole route is childsplay compared to the back 40 miles in Velothon Wales. Leith is really the only major challenge I would say.


----------



## Simontm (4 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> 08:24 start time for the tandem.
> 
> Based on last year, (a) most of it is flat. There are 4 and a half hills, of which we missed two last year. And (b) speeds are much faster than you expect, because you don't need to worry about traffic and the momentum of other riders and the support carries you through. Last year, despite a 40 minute delay in Richmond Park for a crash and a 30 minute pee stop we finished in seconds over 7 hours. Adding the extra 14 miles won't add an extra hour.


Doesn't count there were two of you


----------



## Simontm (4 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> @srw What are you counting as the 4 1/2 hills? Newlands, Leith, Box are the main three then Richmond Park and Wimbledon?
> 
> While it is mostly flat, I would say that it is fairer to say that it is rolling terrain in Surrey for those who don't know the area.
> 
> The incline up past Holmbury St Mary before Leith Hill, while not steep, does go on for a few kilometres. I would say this is more challenging than Richmond Park due to the length and the distance covered before it.


Oo, dunno. You can slip down to an easy 14mph to save energy?


----------



## Simontm (4 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> There are a few steeper little climbs up through Oxshot towards Esher that I would say betters the Holmbury climb. Just little ramps really but probably enough to tire less fit legs at it's mileage. Wimbledon, and to a lesser extent Kingston Hill is always a bit of a kicker to those who aren't expecting it too.
> 
> That said the whole route is childsplay compared to the back 40 miles in Velothon Wales. Leith is really the only major challenge I would say.


The ramp to the Bear always gets me, absolutely nothing but there you go! Coombs lane will be a surprise to those who don't know it and Wimbledon hill is an absolute PITA


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2015)

Sawyers Hill in Richmond Park I do all the time, but I struggle up it far more than I really should. And it's reeeeally small lol. That headwind heading west towards it is ever present too.


----------



## Black Cat 9 (4 Jul 2015)

Pink E 8:03 start, a little later than I was hoping for, would have liked to be an hour or so earlier. 

Questions, so many questions...I am staying in Bloomsbury and will ride the 7miles or so to the start. But how do I get across the Ride route closed roads into Queen Elizabeth Park to the start?

Also is the official Prudential Ride kit popular or considered a bit naff to wear on the day? Since I will be over from the land down under thought it would be a good souvenir and reminder of the day.


----------



## Simontm (4 Jul 2015)

Black Cat 9 said:


> Pink E 8:03 start, a little later than I was hoping for, would have liked to be an hour or so earlier.
> 
> Questions, so many questions...I am staying in Bloomsbury and will ride the 7miles or so to the start. But how do I get across the Ride route closed roads into Queen Elizabeth Park to the start?
> 
> Also is the official Prudential Ride kit popular or considered a bit naff to wear on the day? Since I will be over from the land down under thought it would be a good souvenir and reminder of the day.


There is a site for closures while TFL will have up to date info on the day.
Also here're the maps


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> The ramp to the Bear always gets me, absolutely nothing but there you go! Coombs lane will be a surprise to those who don't know it and Wimbledon hill is an absolute PITA


For some reason, the ramp to get back on the A25 after Leith gets me every time. 

But the short and sharp descent between there and Westcot is fun 

Bit off topic but I did White Down for the first time a couple of weeks ago after going up Leigh. It made Leith seem flat!


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> That said the whole route is childsplay compared to the back 40 miles in Velothon Wales. Leith is really the only major challenge I would say.


After Wales, I've renamed the Surrey Hill to the Surrey Speed Bumps


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> @srw What are you counting as the 4 1/2 hills? Newlands, Leith, Box are the main three then Richmond Park and Wimbledon?
> 
> While it is mostly flat, I would say that it is fairer to say that it is rolling terrain in Surrey for those who don't know the area.
> 
> The incline up past Holmbury St Mary before Leith Hill, while not steep, does go on for a few kilometres. I would say this is more challenging than Richmond Park due to the length and the distance covered before it.


Wimbledon is 4, and I don't remember the name of the half, but it was littered with gel wrappers - just after a station that was handing them out to the whippets.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Doesn't count there were two of you


You've never tried climbing a hill on a tandem then? Gravity gets in the way.

Last year we reached Richmond town centre for the first time as the fastest amateurs were coming back through, and for the second time as the pro peleton was coming out.


----------



## Nathan_Wind (4 Jul 2015)

Hi. Anyone riding to the start from Central London, Covent Garden?

Any idea what the roads will be like?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Jul 2015)

I definitely noticed Wimbledon doing the 86 miler although it was my first time through Richmond Park and I still couldn't tell you where the hill is.

Wimbledon with Leith & Box might have done for me :-)

The closed roads and sheer number of bikes makes it easier than otherwise.

I agree it's odd fasts go before slow but with the speed difference some chain gangs in identical kit squeezed past us duffers on the wet bits of the 86 I'm glad it wasn't a constant stream it would have been accident city.

I don't recall a lot of official kit (I had it but didn't wear it) and it is a nice memento. In the UK, unless desperate, I'd watch Wiggle as the sales come on, it's decent DHB kit and goes a lot cheaper, I think I paid £35 for my second set of bibs & jersey.


----------



## Simontm (4 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> For some reason, the ramp to get back on the A25 after Leith gets me every time.
> 
> But the short and sharp descent between there and Westcot is fun
> 
> Bit off topic but I did White Down for the first time a couple of weeks ago after going up Leigh. It made Leith seem flat!


Oh god yes that ramp. I don't know what it is, I decelerate from 30mph to about 3mph in a second  Last week I hit 43mph heading to Westcot. 
White Down? Haven't done that. When I accidentally did Coombe Lane north thought that would kill me. Leith Hill and Staples Lane are kittens compared to that


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I agree it's odd fasts go before slow


It is the same with running events although those are actual races whereas RideLondon isn't.

Using running as an example, people still put in a predicted finishing time but some people can't run at the pace that they entered. The fast runners then have to dodge people who are walking within the first 1km of maybe a half or full marathon. If you accidentally run into someone while running, it isn't really a problem, but imagine faster riders trying to get past slower riders where a "bump" will end up in a bit more of a mess.

I still think it is unfair as it puts pressure on people who are doing it as a challenge, but with the pro race, they have to have the time limit because unlike running where the elites go first, we have the likes of Wiggins, Cav and Greipel chasing us down.


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> White Down? Haven't done that.


Give it a go 

It is easy to get to as well after Leith Hill. Just take the left turn at Abinger Common about 3/4 of the way down after Leith or just go up that ramp to the A25 and turn left instead of right then right a bit further down the A25. Once at the top, it is quite a nice ride through Ranmoor Common to Box Hill. Once you've stuck your lungs back in your chest 

It is one of those hills that keeps giving  Probably imagine Leith Hill but without the flat bits but don't let that put you off 

https://www.strava.com/segments/6691301

This one has a sting in the tail as well when it suddenly ramps up around the left hand turn near the top

https://www.strava.com/segments/7091214

It is funny how Box Hill has got a "reputation" due to the Olympics and it having turns like Alpe d'Huez but it is probably the easiest hill in the Surrey Hills area.


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2015)

Black Cat 9 said:


> Also is the official Prudential Ride kit popular or considered a bit naff to wear on the day? Since I will be over from the land down under thought it would be a good souvenir and reminder of the day.


I brought the t-shirt at the expo last year and wasn't going to bother with the official jersey due to the cost. However, after 86 miles in Bertha's "after birth" (as @Nomadski put it even though he was probably sitting in the dry ) I brought it because those 86 miles were kind of character building 

This is just me though and it partly comes from when I was running, but I don't wear the official clothes before or during because with running, it is seen that you need to do the event first to "earn" the right to wear them. That is just me though and there are plenty of people who wear the kit during RideLondon and it was the same with Velothon Wales.

I buy the jerseys as a souvenir and may wear them one day as it is a nice thing to have. Although I doubt I'll buy the RideLondon one this year as it is just a different design. Well, unless we are lucky enough to have another hurricane  <goes off to Goggle to find rain dances >


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2015)

I wore the Velothon Wales shirt on the day as it had HUGE pockets at the back. I bought the RideLondon 2013 set but only wore them after as I was riding for charity that day anyway so wore the CRUK shirt.

@Black Cat 9 Wear what you like, ride what you like, it matters not what anyone else thinks. Just wear something!


----------



## rb58 (4 Jul 2015)

It's a few years since I went up Leith Hill and I don't think I've any opportunity to get over there to recce it before the day. I'm familiar with White Down though and I don't see how it can be tougher than that. Is it?


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> It's a few years since I went up Leith Hill and I don't think I've any opportunity to get over there to recce it before the day. I'm familiar with White Down though and I don't see how it can be tougher than that. Is it?



Not done White Down but that looks much tougher.


----------



## zizou (4 Jul 2015)

Wimbledon is not a tough hill in isolation, it's all about the 80 odd miles at a fast pace before hand that makes it sting a bit! If you were to go and look at it and ride it before the event to see a bit of the course then i suspect you would wonder what all the fuss is about! 

The faster riders being set off first is sensible in terms of safety, it would be a nightmare otherwise with the numbers involved and it wouldnt be pleasant at all for inexperienced riders being overtaken by big groups nor for those doing the overtaking.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2015)

Nathan_Wind said:


> Hi. Anyone riding to the start from Central London, Covent Garden?
> 
> Any idea what the roads will be like?


Empty. Apart from the other cyclists.


----------



## Simontm (4 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Give it a go
> 
> I
> 
> ...


Done Coldharbour, deceptively nasty


----------



## sleaver (4 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Just wear something!


There is another ride in London for that type of thing 

Did a Google search at work for pictures of last year as someone couldn't believe how bad it was. Some were not the sort of images you want coming up at work!



rb58 said:


> It's a few years since I went up Leith Hill and I don't think I've any opportunity to get over there to recce it before the day. I'm familiar with White Down though and I don't see how it can be tougher than that. Is it?


White Down is harder. Well, the second bit of it after the left then right turn.

Apart from someone stopping in front of me, the only bit that worry a me about Leith is the descent as it is in shade, narrow(ish) with a bad road surface. Mix that with a load of other people and the fact that it can be fast and you get a receipt that starts to make me nervous.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jul 2015)

Indeed. There was a bad accident at he bottom the first year of RideLondon. 

My trip down there yesterday didn't fill me with confidence it will be incident free this year either, although some of the more significant potholes have chalk around them so hopefully will be filled in. 

Note I said more significant, not all. Be careful down there, far better get your speed boots a while later in the A25 descent to Dorking.


----------



## jifdave (5 Jul 2015)

this year i managed to get a good start time.

im off at 6:15 and my brother is in the exact same wave. my brother in law just 19 minutes later.

last year i think i was an 1:20 behind my brother in law so much better to start closer and try and keep ahead of him


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2015)

My friend has an 8.30 start and I 8.48. We are both somewhat concerned about having enough time! Would have been happier with a 7.30 start. That said I appear to have buggered my knee again so I may end up deferring again!


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> It's a few years since I went up Leith Hill and I don't think I've any opportunity to get over there to recce it before the day. I'm familiar with White Down though and I don't see how it can be tougher than that. Is it?


I managed to get to within 100yds of the top on my recce. Ok, very slowly and after my pause to actually get my heart restarted I managed to get up the last bit. I reckon a remotely fit cyclist could manage better than me, but it is quite far into the ride. Not as far as Wimbledon hill of course and the drag up coombe will feel unpleasant too I reckon!


----------



## sleaver (6 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> That said I appear to have buggered my knee again


Do I remember you saying that it climbing that buggered it last time? If so, and it gets better in time, there are two shortcuts that take out Leith and Box Hills.



vickster said:


> so I may end up deferring again!


I have a funny feeling that with the London Marathon you can't defer two years in a row and RideLondon is organised by the same company. It may be worth checking.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Do I remember you saying that it climbing that buggered it last time? If so, and it gets better in time, there are two shortcuts that take out Leith and Box Hills.
> 
> 
> I have a funny feeling that with the London Marathon you can't defer two years in a row and RideLondon is organised by the same company. It may be worth checking.


No I buggered left knee years ago coming off the bike and the right trying to get back to fitness for last year after the left leg got injured when I was knocked off. Nothing to do with hills, I don't ride up many!
Dunno on the deferring, I still plan to try. Seems a bit pointless without the hills


----------



## sleaver (6 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> ....and the drag up coombe will feel unpleasant too I reckon!


If you mean the road near Newlands Corner, we don't go that way, only the professionals do.


----------



## Simontm (6 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> If you mean the road near Newlands Corner, we don't go that way, only the professionals do.


Don't want to answer for Vicks but there's the up and downs out of Kingston to Wimbledon through Coombe, also call Coombe lane but not as severe!


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2015)

Yes, coombe lane from Kingston up to the A3 towards raynes park 

I've been up newlands corner a couple of times. I'm hoping it'll feel less unpleasant with no close passes from cars!


----------



## sleaver (6 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Don't want to answer for Vicks but there's the up and downs out of Kingston to Wimbledon through Coombe, also call Coombe lane but not as severe!


Ah. All I can really remember of Kingstone to Wimbledon from last year is a flooded bridge and enjoying the fact that the sun was coming out 

The fact that I can't remember any hills or unpleasant sections in that area is probably a sign that it is nothing the worry about as my legs normally disown me at the first sign of anything like that 



vickster said:


> Yes, coombe lane from Kingston up to the A3 towards raynes park
> 
> I've been up newlands corner a couple of times. I'm hoping it'll feel less unpleasant with no close passes from cars!


Newlands is the only hill of the 3 (well, speed bumps after Wales ) that I don't ride as I can't imagine it is that much fun going slower than normal up a hill on a what is basically a duel carriage way


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Ah. All I can really remember of Kingstone to Wimbledon from last year is a flooded bridge and enjoying the fact that the sun was coming out
> 
> The fact that I can't remember any hills or unpleasant sections in that area is probably a sign that it is nothing the worry about as my legs normally disown me at the first sign of anything like that
> 
> ...


Didn't they take out leith and box hill last year?

Newlands is a single carriageway isn't it? Scratches head trying to remember


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

Yeah, they did take them out. While I can understand Leith, I don't know why they took Box Hill out as that has wider roads and a better road surface. 

Still, I think the weather made last years event and it was certainly character building. Plus in a sadastic way, fun 

You lot will kill me, but, there's this little bit of me that would welcome that weather again but just that little bit better so that they don't shorten it 

I can also still remember having to duck when someone was determined to either hand me a gel or take my head off because I didn't want it 

From what I remember Newlands is two lanes. I wasn't going up it fast yet I was almost all the way to the right going past others.


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Yeah, they did take them out.
> 
> From what I remember Newlands is two lanes. I wasn't going up it fast yet I was almost all the way to the right going past others.


Erm...that's because they shut the road?  It's a single carriageway. You may be thinking if the dual just before you turn left onto Shere Road. Newlands is an odd one for me. Box Hill, just get up it. Leith Hill, just watch my lungs make a bid for freedom. Newlands? Just don't get run over  my performance changes each time and I reckon it's traffic dependent bizarrely. 

Anyway, as I've said before, my technique is easy - into the lowest gear possible and spin away.


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

Well, I did know they shut the road Sherlock  my point was that I didnt think Box Hill would be dangerous but then I wasn't the one who had to make the decision. 

With Newlands, because the road is split on the Shere/Dorking side I for some reason thought it was like that from the Guildford side as well.

I did find Newlands quite tricky though. From what I remember (which may not be a lot as I got the road layout wrong ) it starts off gentle and when it has worn your legs out, it kicks up a bit. 

Anyway, my tactic is the same. When needed, lowest gear and spin. Although I do try and only go to the second lowest so that I know I have one left. When going up a hill with the legs stifling, it is a pain when you try and change down and don't hear a click


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> *Well, I did know they shut the road Sherlock * my point was that I didnt think Box Hill would be dangerous but then I wasn't the one who had to make the decision.
> 
> With Newlands, because the road is split on the Shere/Dorking side I for some reason thought it was like that from the Guildford side as well.
> 
> ...



1) Sorry was talking about Newlands not Box Hill  and trying to be funny...
2) Nope, you've got the layout right. You start off thinking "hey, this isn't too bad, a bit like Box Hill..." then the ramp


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Leith is definitely the nasty one, we rode down it first having got a bit lost and then we went up. I did think I was going to have a heart attack and had to stop around 100 yds from the top which was frustrating and recover a bit. That was better than I thought, I was fully prepared to walk some of the way! My pace was blistering at about 3mph so walking may have been quicker


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Leith is definitely the nasty one, we rode down it first having got a bit lost and then we went up. I did think I was going to have a heart attack and had to stop around 100 yds from the top which was frustrating and recover a bit. That was better than I thought, I was fully prepared to walk some of the way! My pace was blistering at about 3mph so walking may have been quicker


Managed a mighty 7.3 mph average last time out and, frankly, I am happy to stop have a sip then head off again if needs be. On other sites, they are moaning about start times slowing them down, I'm looking for cover


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 Jul 2015)

I think with the shortening they took both hills out because of the descent rather than the climb, definitely Leith. Also, could taking them out as a pair have had something to do with road layout, I can't remember if you'd be in a good place to do Box, once you'd not done Leith.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Managed a mighty 7.3 mph average last time out and, frankly, I am happy to stop have a sip then head off again if needs be. On other sites, they are moaning about start times slowing them down, I'm looking for cover


I must be in about the last group to leave which is a pain as I need all the time I can get!


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Leith is definitely the nasty one, we rode down it first having got a bit lost and then we went up. I did think I was going to have a heart attack and had to stop around 100 yds from the top which was frustrating and recover a bit. That was better than I thought, I was fully prepared to walk some of the way! My pace was blistering at about 3mph so walking may have been quicker


Leith is funny for me. Im mostly fine with the three (four?) ramps, but after the third (maybe fourth) when you get to a junction and carry on round to the left and get to the gradual incline, that is the part I struggle with for some reason. That is also the point where my lungs start making a bit for freedom 



w00hoo_kent said:


> I think with the shortening they took both hills out because of the descent rather than the climb, definitely Leith. Also, could taking them out as a pair have had something to do with road layout, I can't remember if you'd be in a good place to do Box, once you'd not done Leith.


Leith was 100% the right decision and even the pros took it slowly. That descent and thousands of riders may have made last years even the last as it could have been carnage. 

The Box Hill descent isn't bad from what I know of it. Newlands and around Westcott are probably faster but route wise, they couldn't be taken out. Leaving out Leith made no difference route wise.



Simontm said:


> Managed a mighty 7.3 mph average last time out and, frankly, I am happy to stop have a sip then head off again if needs be. On other sites, they are moaning about start times slowing them down, I'm looking for cover


How does a start time slow you down apart from possible congestion? Also, what forum so we can have a nose


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Leith is funny for me. Im mostly fine with the three (four?) ramps, but after the third (maybe fourth) when you get to a junction and carry on round to the left and get to the gradual incline, that is the part I struggle with for some reason. That is also the point where my lungs start making a bit for freedom
> 
> 
> Leith was 100% the right decision and even the pros took it slowly. That descent and thousands of riders may have made last years even the last as it could have been carnage.
> ...



Coming down towards Headley and that left-hander concerns me - bad enough when it is just you and a couple of cars. Actually, since you did it last year, how bad was Church Lane towards Ripley?

On Bike Radar, people are moaning that they are faster than the times they have been given so will get caught up with the likes of me  Though I have to say, my current 14-15mph going on 20mph on the flat isn't too shabby


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

Do you mean that left hander with houses on the right when going towards Headley?

As for Church Lane (Hill?), if you mean near Pyrford, I've had to look at Google Street View to try and remember it. There is a tight(ish) right hand curve but I can't remember having any problems. That doesn't mean there wasn't though and as I've only ever ridden that roads once, I can't remember it that well. 

Thinking about it, apart from the Richmond Park accident that I missed anyway, I can't remember seeing crashes until around Leatherhead.

I think the problems come with all the different abilities. If everyone was the same, there could be more trust but you just don't know what others will do. That is just something that will naturally happen in a mass participation event but you get some people who just carry on as is.


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Do you mean that left hander with houses on the right when going towards Headley?
> 
> As for Church Lane (Hill?), if you mean near Pyrford, I've had to look at Google Street View to try and remember it. There is a tight(ish) right hand curve but I can't remember having any problems. That doesn't mean there wasn't though and as I've only ever ridden that roads once, I can't remember it that well.
> 
> ...



Yep, quite a tight turn with loads of cyclists, same with Church Lane I imagine.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Thinking about it, apart from the Richmond Park accident that I missed anyway, I can't remember seeing crashes until around Leatherhead.


I was somewhere in front of the big one in Richmond Park, but did see someone off with a hurt leg there as I came through. I saw the aftermath of someone losing it on one of the big transponder ramps on the dual carriageway out of Dorking but can't think of any others. Oh, there was something right near the end on the run in towards Trafalgar Square which was caused by the marshals getting all confused and closing the wrong bit of contraflow at the wrong time on a crossing. Looked quite nasty.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Coming down towards Headley and that left-hander concerns me - bad enough when it is just you and a couple of cars. Actually, since you did it last year, how bad was Church Lane towards Ripley?
> 
> On Bike Radar, people are moaning that they are faster than the times they have been given so will get caught up with the likes of me  Though I have to say, my current 14-15mph going on 20mph on the flat isn't too shabby


That's what I'm hoping for to have any chance of finishing! Maybe they don't think I have a chance of finishing hence the stupid late start


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> saw the aftermath of someone losing it on one of the big transponder ramps


I know I've said it before, but those things were lethal in the wet if you didn't hit them head on.


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> That's what I'm hoping for to have any chance of finishing! Maybe they don't think I have a chance of finishing hence the stupid late start


In Velothon Wales, I started in the second to last wave which was only 20 minutes ahead of the broom wagon. 

My training was non existent, I had never done that amount of climbing, and I hadn't ridden for about two weeks before hand or something like that. So as far as I was concerned, I thought I was going to struggle. 

Apart from the first 40km, riders were spread very thinly so "groups" didn't really exist and because of my lack of training, I had no option but to walk parts of the two big climbs (in my defence, when I was going up them, there were more walkers that people riding). 

Yet, I finished about 90 minutes before the cut off. So I wouldn't worry to much about it


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Cheers. I'm sure we'll be fine as long as no mechanicals (I'm pretty much doomed if anything breaks)!

I think I'll be ok as long as I have plenty of painkillers handy! However, my mate hasn't done more than 50 miles (other than L2B years ago on an Apollo MTB), but we are hoping to do a 70-80 jaunt on the 18th July. Even so, I think it's still touch and go whether she'll go ahead with it


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> That's what I'm hoping for to have any chance of finishing! Maybe they don't think I have a chance of finishing hence the stupid late start


Well it's 12.5mph to do it from the last start and the option of taking a short cut on the A25 if time's are tight. 
I'm sure you'll easily manage.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Well it's 12.5mph to do it from the last start and the option of taking a short cut on the A25 if time's are tight.
> I'm sure you'll easily manage.


Yes, but that's an average with no stops. If I do it, I want to do the 100


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Yes, but that's an average with no stops. If I do it, I want to do the 100


But no traffic lights, cars, etc,etc. Put it this way, I did the Hampton Court to Winter's Bridge section (65 miles) with a stop at Box Hill during rush hour in 4.5 hours. It is easily doable, with other people there, you'll be speeding along. Think of the traffic-free A4 , that'll get your time down at the very start. 

Every confidence Viks!


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jul 2015)

I did do a write up on the original route in my OP for RideLondon 2013 Anyone? Thread. Will try and dig it out and update it and post here.

It needs updating as the route no longer goes thru Cobham, but what has been discussed in these last 3 of is pages are covered.

Should also be updated as it was my first impressions having only just done the route from home the first time. My opinions may well have changed having done it more.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> But no traffic lights, cars, etc,etc. Put it this way, I did the Hampton Court to Winter's Bridge section (65 miles) with a stop at Box Hill during rush hour in 4.5 hours. It is easily doable, with other people there, you'll be speeding along. Think of the traffic-free A4 , that'll get your time down at the very start.
> 
> Every confidence Viks!


Yeah I think you're right, even with walking and stops  That's what I'm hoping anyhow! I still need to try to do the London bit of the route, probably done much of the rest, albeit with a different way home from Box Hill through Epsom

On the plus side a later start means not having to get up in the middle of the night. We are staying 5 miles away at the Travelodge in Barking which should help


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 Jul 2015)

What do you count as 'the London bit'? I'd not bother with anything north of the river for instance, the experience of riding it on closed roads is so completely different from riding it at any other time that short of remembering any nasty corners (the corner left down to the embankment almost caught a few people out including me because I was near the back of them at the time) I'm not sure it would give you much and I'm not sure all of it is even usable in the direction you end up doing it.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

I guess from Stratford to Kingston  I'm ok with Wimbledon to the Mall

Planning Cambridge-London so will come back via the Olympic Park I think, as much to get the pay of the land. Me and my friend load at the same time but she Orange, I Green and looking at the magazine, they are a bit apart  I'll have to catch her up somewhere - my weight (dis)advantage of about 35KGs and big thighs help me on the flats, she kills me on hills when she gets motoring (not least as she was brought up in the Chilterns and I in Bromley)!


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I guess from Stratford to Kingston  I'm ok with Wimbledon to the Mall
> 
> Planning Cambridge-London so will come back via the Olympic Park I think, as much to get the pay of the land. Me and my friend load at the same time but she Orange, I Green and looking at the magazine, they are a bit apart



Like @w00hoo_kent says, don't think you really need to. I think the start is a cycle-ban on normal days anyway and the traffic through to South Ken is a pita and that's without the CSH chaos on the embankment. Then you get the speedy part of A4 to Chiswick. 

It's fairly flat till Richmond Park and Sawyers so I'd get a 10 miler in then hit the hill and go from there.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Cheers. I really don't much like cycling in Richmond Park so I'll be glad when that's over. Although it'll be better with no cars!


----------



## Simontm (7 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Cheers. I really don't much like cycling in Richmond Park so I'll be glad when that's over. Although it'll be better with no cars!


Unfortunately about the same amount of cyclists as a usual Sunday


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Another reason I don't like RP! but given the last start is 9am I reckon about 24.5k of them will be ahead of me


----------



## katymac (7 Jul 2015)

Has anyone not received an email with their start time? I've got mine but my husband's hasn't arrived yet (although his registration form has). The helpline recorded message says they are sending them out but I'm starting to get a bit worried! Also does anyone know if using a waterbus/watertaxi is an option for getting back to the start from the Mall? Thanks and good luck to everyone taking part.


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

Time for me to ask a question for a change 

Considering my start time (06:4?) means my loading time closes at 06:06 I think and that I have a 3 mile ride to get there, am I going to need lights? Basically, I will need to be at the park at about 05 god damn 30 in the flipping morning 

As far as I'm concerned, that part of the night day doesn't exist and so I'm never awake to know how light it is


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2015)

Yes, you will. Sunrise is at 5.26 that day according to the magazine sent


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

katymac said:


> Has anyone not received an email with their start time? I've got mine but my husband's hasn't arrived yet (although his registration form has). The helpline recorded message says they are sending them out but I'm starting to get a bit worried!


I think everyone here has had theirs. They started sending them again last Thursday/Friday in batches and I would have thought they would of sent them now. Even if it is just to put your mind at rest and give them a call on 020 7902 0212 and choose option 0 (unless it has changed) to speak to someone.



vickster said:


> Yes, you will. Sunrise is at 5.26 that day according to the magazine sent


I was going to "like" your reply as a thank you, but I don't really "like" the thought of getting up so early that I need lights to get to the start 

So I'll just say, thank you


----------



## rvw (7 Jul 2015)

I haven't had my email yet, unless the work system has eaten it. However, on the tandem it'll be rather awkward if it's not the same as @srw !


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

Obvious question, have you checked you junk folders?

If it helps, the subject is "IMPORTANT - 2015 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 - Transport Options booking form"

For those who have filled in the transport options, did it seam like you was creating a new account? I can't remember from last year.


----------



## katymac (7 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Obvious question, have you checked you junk folders?
> 
> If it helps, the subject is "IMPORTANT - 2015 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 - Transport Options booking form"
> 
> For those who have filled in the transport options, did it seam like you was creating a new account? I can't remember from last year.



Thanks sleaver and rvw, he's checked every folder and there's nothing there! I think he will have to stay on the phone until he can talk to a real person.


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

I was wondering when it would start on social media!



> Go to some disused aerodrome ....there is more than enough of you sanctimonious Lycra enclosed clowns on a normal day without closing down central London ....bikes are for children....you grow up and you buy a car......roads are for cars


----------



## azir (8 Jul 2015)

Having read this thread I'm getting increasingly nervous about my ridiculously early start time - I had thought I was expected to get there in the middle of the night because I am such a slow, slow cyclist that I need all the time I can get (this is true) but it seems like the fast folk go first so am I lumped in with a load of super fast, hill-flying, wow-amaze folk? Will I be eaten alive?! I am going to go on my first (yes, yes I know) training ride on Saturday...


----------



## sleaver (8 Jul 2015)

azir said:


> I had thought I was expected to get there in the middle of the night because I am such a slow, slow cyclist that I need all the time I can get (this is true)


What is your start time and what did you put as your estimate for how long it would take you?



azir said:


> Will I be eaten alive?


Yes.......................joking 

If your not as fast as everyone else around you, just stay to the left, listen out for others warning you they are there and where if needed (done to warn you, not to tell you to get out the way) and I'm sure you will be fine 



azir said:


> I am going to go on my first (yes, yes I know) training ride on Saturday...


Whats the longest distance you have done recently?


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

Look on the bright side, you have loads of time to complete the course if you have an early start...unlike me! It is a bit odd that the slower riders, I think I said 7 hours about 2 years ago, in a rare time of relative health when I was managing 14-15mph in traffic, get such late starts!


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Look on the bright side, you have loads of time to complete the course if you have an early start...unlike me! It is a bit odd that the slower riders, I think I said 7 hours about 2 years ago, in a rare time of relative health when I was managing 14-15mph in traffic, get such late starts!



Well on a safety aspect, it makes total sense. Its just unfortunate that those who need the most time, get the least. Totally understandable why they do it like this though.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2015)

Surely people should just be able to ride with consideration for others. Slower to the left, faster to the right, have the whole road ultimately

After all it's not a race


----------



## sleaver (8 Jul 2015)

It's no different in running and any accidents would cause less "damage". Faster runners go first and there is still a cut off time because roads have to reopen.

Staying to the left is something people should do anyway but they don't. Also, you can be considerate at what ever speed you go. How do you enforce that for 25k riders over a 100 mile route though?

You are right, it isn't a race. But just because someone is going faster than someone else, doesn't mean they are racing. I also hope the whole "race" thing ends here as quite frankly, that whole discussion got boring last year especially when it got to the point of certain people accusing others of racing just because they said they had a personal target time. 

What hasn't been mentioned is that a minimum speed is quite clearly published. So, should anyone be doing it if they know they can't meet what has been set by the organisers? <puts tin hat on>


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> It's no different in running and any accidents would cause less "damage". Faster runners go first and there is still a cut off time because roads have to reopen.
> 
> Staying to the left is something people should do anyway but they don't. Also, you can be considerate at what ever speed you go. How do you enforce that for 25k riders over a 100 mile route though?
> 
> ...



Quite. I hope everyone goes out and enjoys the day for whatever reason brought them to this in the first place. For me, I have the closed road bug. There is quite frankly nothing like cycling on roads closed, and with some support from the sidelines the buzz gets greater. There will however be very serious types out, in full trains, heads down. I would rather they were in front of me, than closing behind me as I would rather swing out to take a nice line round a corner without fear of an overly aggressive big shout from Ajax or some other group thinking the day is for them alone!

I shouldn't enter this discussion. I have a PB to beat...


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)

I'm slow and I started Velo Wales early with the fast ones. I had no problem whatsoever. I kept to the left and the main body of the ride was in the middle, enjoying full use of the road. Consideration cuts both ways, both for faster and slower riders.


----------



## Rustybucket (9 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Quite. I hope everyone goes out and enjoys the day for whatever reason brought them to this in the first place. For me, I have the closed road bug. There is quite frankly nothing like cycling on roads closed, and with some support from the sidelines the buzz gets greater. There will however be very serious types out, in full trains, heads down. I would rather they were in front of me, than closing behind me as I would rather swing out to take a nice line round a corner without fear of an overly aggressive big shout from Ajax or some other group thinking the day is for them alone!
> 
> I shouldn't enter this discussion. I have a PB to beat...


 
What time are you aiming for?? Im in the same boat about actually enjoying the closed road event but also want to beat my best 100mile time!!!


----------



## sleaver (9 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> What time are you aiming for??


You can't ask questions like that, you'll get us accused of racing


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2015)

I've waited 2 years to do this, having to pull out last year on specialist advice. I would have just liked a bit more time to be able to complete the course comfortably. My only aim is to finish, I don't care about the time


----------



## Simontm (9 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I've waited 2 years to do this, having to pull out last year on specialist advice. I would have just liked a bit more time to be able to complete the course comfortably. My only aim is to finish, I don't care about the time


I refer the honourable lady to my previous answer


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> If your not as fast as everyone else around you, just stay to the left, listen out for others warning you they are there and where if needed (done to warn you, not to tell you to get out the way) and I'm sure you will be fine



@azir the only thing I'd add to this is keep your line and ride predictably. Out to Richmond Park is all wide and flat from what I remember, the fast guys will be going at pace, just keep out of their way and don't surprise them. If it's too much then there's a stop at Hampton Court I think, take 30 minutes there, have a rest, eat, get yourself further down the pack (you've plenty of time) even in the weather last year and with a start time of around 7am (can't remember exactly) I found some of the chain gangs coming past on the narrower stuff a bit daunting, but I was managing to go a bit too quick to sit far left which can't of helped.



vickster said:


> Surely people should just be able to ride with consideration for others. Slower to the left, faster to the right, have the whole road ultimately



I hate it when I laugh out loud at work. Ride London sees the whole spectrum of bike riders so expect around 50% of them to be nobbers (or at least for it to feel that way).



vickster said:


> I've waited 2 years to do this, having to pull out last year on specialist advice. I would have just liked a bit more time to be able to complete the course comfortably. My only aim is to finish, I don't care about the time



My approach was to enjoy the closed roads and to remember that if I wanted to cycle around the area looking at the sites I could do it another time. Don't get caught up hanging around feed stations too much and you should do fine. (I'm not going to say 'no worries, you'll do it easy, and all that crap, I've never ridden with you and it annoys me when people do that to me. But you signed up on the assumption you'd finish it, so go for it (unless that leg hurts too much, then stop.))


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Ride London sees the whole spectrum of bike riders so expect around 50% of them to be nobbers


----------



## sleaver (9 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Ride London sees the whole spectrum of bike riders so expect around 50% of them to be nobbers (or at least for it to feel that way).


Any of that 50% posting here


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I've waited 2 years to do this, having to pull out last year on specialist advice. I would have just liked a bit more time to be able to complete the course comfortably. My only aim is to finish, I don't care about the time



If I can give you one bit of advice, from my previous venture in this event, unless you need a long drawn out rest at the top of Newlands Corner, avoid the HUB there. Stop at one of the plentiful mini stop points (indicated by the water bottle on the map) which have toilets and refuel facilities, either before or after the climb.

Newlands HUB was a complete waste of half an hour on my last go - a massive queue slowly winding one way then back again, with no short cut to get out. You are far better off having more, shorter stops, than a few long ones.

Having said that, they may have improved it in 2014, but knowing where it is located it will be a massively over populated rest stop. Far better to turn the corner, take in the lovely breezes of the wonderful downhill section, then stop at the next mini stop.


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2015)

Thanks. I expect it will be my woeful bladder that dictates which stops are used! Hopefully these will be short. I stiffen up if I stop for too long so I'll be mindful of the time taken or needed

I'm not keen on that run down from NC so will be taking it easy. I don't use descents to gain time as I'm a complete coward, more powering through flats if I can. Too many nasty injuries from even the most innocuous falls at slow speeds. Coming off at speed on hills terrifies me


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> If I can give you one bit of advice, from my previous venture in this event, unless you need a long drawn out rest at the top of Newlands Corner, avoid the HUB there. Stop at one of the plentiful mini stop points (indicated by the water bottle on the map) which have toilets and refuel facilities, either before or after the climb.
> 
> Newlands HUB was a complete waste of half an hour on my last go - a massive queue slowly winding one way then back again, with no short cut to get out. You are far better off having more, shorter stops, than a few long ones.
> 
> Having said that, they may have improved it in 2014, but knowing where it is located it will be a massively over populated rest stop. Far better to turn the corner, take in the lovely breezes of the wonderful downhill section, then stop at the next mini stop.



This is good advice, avoid the NC stop if you can. Also unless you like a lot of sweet foods take something savoury with you like sausage rolls, pasties, that sort of thing, you will get hungry take some food you like.



vickster said:


> Thanks. I expect it will be my woeful bladder that dictates which stops are used! Hopefully these will be short. I stiffen up if I stop for too long so I'll be mindful of the time taken or needed
> 
> I'm not keen on that run down from NC so will be taking it easy. I don't use descents to gain time as I'm a complete coward, more powering through flats if I can. Too many nasty injuries from even the most innocuous falls at slow speeds. Coming off at speed on hills terrifies me



When you go down the hill from NC most folk go down on the left carriageway ( it's a short dual CW), go right - no one goes down that way.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Thanks. I expect it will be my woeful bladder that dictates which stops are used! Hopefully these will be short. I stiffen up if I stop for too long so I'll be mindful of the time taken or needed
> 
> I'm not keen on that run down from NC so will be taking it easy. I don't use descents to gain time as I'm a complete coward, more powering through flats if I can. Too many nasty injuries from even the most innocuous falls at slow speeds. Coming off at speed on hills terrifies me



Have you ridden that descent before? It has long sweeping bends that can easily be ridden when your just in the left lane. Check before you start going down who is around you, and if its clear just use the width of the road. You won't even need to try and go fast, its just a lovely easy descent, perhaps my favourite in the whole of the route as there is no terrifying sharp bends in it, or tight sections near the bottom. You get a wonderful rest after Newlands Corner from it, just look ahead at the corner, and the bike will follow 

Leith Hills descent is where you need to be careful, road surface is terrible, a couple of tighter than expected bends, and the road width changes nearer the bottom, just go easy and its ok.

Even though it is closed roads, and you cant get lost, download the GPX to your Edge (if you have one) and have it on the course map page, that way you can track the layout of bends ahead of you - super useful if your not massively knowledgeable on the route. Helped me no end on Velothon Wales - even though friends thought it was crazy having the course loaded!


----------



## sleaver (9 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Leith Hills descent is where you need to be careful, road surface is terrible, a couple of tighter than expected bends, and the road width changes nearer the bottom, just go easy and its ok.


If the sun is out, you also get the effect of it shining through the trees onto the road, meaning you have no chance of telling what the road is like or if you are just going to hit a shadow or a pothole


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> If the sun is out, you also get the effect of it shining through the trees onto the road, meaning you have no chance of telling what the road is like or if you are just going to hit a shadow or a pothole



Two years ago on RL day there was a pot hole which I hit about 30mph and blew the tyre. I nearly pooped myself! I hope the hole is fixed now. 

I mean really, what were they thinking not going round the route and not get the roads sorted? Prats!


----------



## sleaver (9 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> I mean really, what were they thinking not going round the route and not get the roads sorted? Prats!


To be fair, it is 100 miles. Last year, I think they did fix the worst ones and they did have part of Putney Bridge re-surfaced just for RideLondon because it was closed due to maintenance work and had no road surface.

I don't know how well you know Surrey roads, but to fix it all would cost a huge amount of money and take forever.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> To be fair, it is 100 miles. Last year, I think they did fix the worst ones and they did have part of Putney Bridge re-surfaced just for RideLondon because it was closed due to maintenance work and had no road surface.
> 
> I don't know how well you know Surrey roads, but to fix it all would cost a huge amount of money and take forever.



They should've never been allowed to get in a mess in first place!


----------



## slycle (9 Jul 2015)

Leith Hill was closed to traffic on Monday, I rode up it and a bunch of sections were getting potholes filled so at least going up should be smoother. Hopefully they also filled in the ones on the descent, especially the sharp left hander which has horrendous bumps on the left hand side of the road right around the turn.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2015)

Or at least pay particular attention to descents, and potentially dangerous points en route. Leith Hill's downhill really needs looking at IMO.


----------



## sleaver (9 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> They should've never been allowed to get in a mess in first place!


Agreed. Maybe we should get the French over to show us how it is done. Oh, hold on, we won't be any better off as they will be on strike all the time


----------



## carling (10 Jul 2015)

I'm a little confused with what the wave time is?

Wave time open 6.51 and closes 7.21 with a start time of 8.08.


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2015)

8.08, when you leave I'd say


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2015)

carling said:


> I'm a little confused with what the wave time is?
> 
> Wave time open 6.51 and closes 7.21 with a start time of 8.08.



Same as me, the wave time is when your "pen" is open, what time you need to get in the queue ready for the start, your pen closes at 7.21 then from 7.21 you wait and slowly move forward towards the start and you set off at 8.08.


----------



## vickster (11 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> I refer the honourable lady to my previous answer


I did just under 78 miles today, moving time of around 5h30, 14.2mph average. Obviously open roads, and the traffic was tricksy in places, but little climbing and the elapsed time was rather more with quite long breaks!

https://www.strava.com/activities/343905234/

I think I'll be ok on the basis of that especially as I had a very dry and sore throat all day (which did mean I drank much more than usual, a good thing) and I'm now all bunged up with a cold 

Now I just need to figure out how to stop my feet hurting so much when they get hot and shoes tighten up!

Done on porridge, a slice of Victoria sandwich at the white Waltham church fete, ham and cheese sarnie, a nutty powerbar thingy and 2 lattes

Recovery banana, a few cherries and a Thai meal out with half a lager!


----------



## sleaver (12 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Now I just need to figure out how to stop my feet hurting so much when they get hot and shoes tighten up!


I read somewhere about curling your toes when you put your tighten your shoes up. When you uncurl your toes, your shoes may be a bit loose, but you have got room for when they get hot.


----------



## sleaver (12 Jul 2015)

I also did a long training ride yesterday as the weather was nice and I didn't want to play chicken with it next weekend.

After about 42km, the punter fairy final struck when I suddenly heard air escaping pretty quickly out of my front tyre. Up until that point, I had only ever got flats at home or close enough to home where I could get home anyway. It seems something cut straight through the tyre  Anyway, I got to finally use a CO2 canister that I brought at the RideLondon expo last year. So put the valve on, screwed the canister in, pushed down and nothing, checked the canister was screwed in, nothing.

So now I'm thinking that I have a pressurised CO2 canister attached to my still flat wheel that must have had its seal broken that I have to somehow unscrew  So I slowly unsure it until the gas can escape without the canister flying off across the road.

Turns out that some dope screwed the valve in when they inflated the new tube a bit to make it easier to put it in. I mean, what twit forgets the unscrew the valve again before they screw a CO2 canister on it   

The rest of the ride was rather uneventful, but with nice scenery in the National Park until after I stopped at a little village shop to buy a sugary drink and where the nice woman offered to fill up my bottles for free. My knees must have seized up a bit because when I started to go up the next hill, I had a sudden sharp pain in my left knee overtime I pushed down on the peddle. If that had carried on, I was in trouble as I was basically half way and so the furthest from home and so would not have been able to get home. Lucky they warmed up again though because the first thought I had was the reaction I would get when I phoned someone to pick considering they would of had about an 80 mile round trip 

Every food really does get sickly after a while. I had brought some mini pork pies the day before as something savoury but they are not much good when you remember they are still in the fridge at home 

After almost 110km I went past the bottom of Leith Hill and thought about it to see what it would be like after that distance, but thought that I would prefer not to know 

This was all the first time that I had approached Leith Hill where you turn left onto it rather than right. I like how everyone has been keeping that short and sharp incline right before it quite 

https://www.strava.com/activities/343951951


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2015)

@sleaver on the basis of that you won't struggle :-)


----------



## Simontm (12 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I
> 
> After almost 110km I went past the bottom of Leith Hill and thought about it to see what it would be like after that distance, but thought that I would prefer not to know
> 
> ...


Oh, there's a ramp that's a sharp right before you left turn into Leith 
Also an extremely annoying ramp the other side 
I'm actually reducing my training lengths now to around 50/60 miles as I ride 150 miles a week on commute anyway.
Saying that, I like @vikster route for a flattish ride. May do that next week -always turn round at Windsor, seems a natural point <shrug>.


----------



## sleaver (12 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Oh, there's a ramp that's a sharp right before you left turn into Leith


I've been down it a few times and got up to a fair speed, but it never really occurred to me about doing it the other way and then about 100 meters later turning on to Leith Hill. Just to wet some peoples appetite as it wouldn't be nice to not share  (Google Street View does make it look worse but it is still enough for the legs to notice and sit up.







From the top (looking behind) just as you are about to turn on to Leith Hill. Where did the road go 








Simontm said:


> Also an extremely annoying ramp the other side


Do you mean the one back onto the A25? If so, that was mentioned a while ago and it is a bit of a wake up call after having a few easy km's downhill 



Simontm said:


> I'm actually reducing my training lengths now to around 50/60 miles as I ride 150 miles a week on commute anyway.


Thats what I'm doing now and probably will only to about 50-60 Km on the remaining two weekends. I've contemplated with the idea of riding down to Brighton and then as I'm tapering,, I've got an excuse to get the train back 



vickster said:


> I did just under 78 miles today, moving time of around 5h30, 14.2mph average.


If you did that with a cold (colds don't just appear after 5 hours), you'll be fine as well


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2015)

@Simontm 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/9179623

Thanks @jefmcg for her route planning mastery as ever  (even if I couldn't get the wretched garmin to navigate effectively )


----------



## philk56 (12 Jul 2015)

Hi. Sorry if it has already been discussed here but having never cycled (or even driven) these roads before we are planning a recce over Leith & Box Hills next weekend. I have started planning a route but would like to avoid the A24 out of Dorking up to Box Hill. Does anyone have an alternative that is not too out of the way, or is the road not as bad as it looks? I'd like to do the hills in the same order as on the actual ride if possible.

Thanks


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Hi. Sorry if it has already been discussed here but having never cycled (or even driven) these roads before we are planning a recce over Leith & Box Hills next weekend. I have started planning a route but would like to avoid the A24 out of Dorking up to Box Hill. Does anyone have an alternative that is not too out of the way, or is the road not as bad as it looks? I'd like to do the hills in the same order as on the actual ride if possible.
> 
> Thanks



The A24 is a busy road, but there will be a lot of cyclists on it so you will be ok going up it, if I recall correctly there is a wide path along side the road (possibly a cycle path, can't remember) so you could ride up that. I expect you have similar busy roads in Barnet that you ride safely.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Hi. Sorry if it has already been discussed here but having never cycled (or even driven) these roads before we are planning a recce over Leith & Box Hills next weekend. I have started planning a route but would like to avoid the A24 out of Dorking up to Box Hill. Does anyone have an alternative that is not too out of the way, or is the road not as bad as it looks? I'd like to do the hills in the same order as on the actual ride if possible.
> 
> Thanks




It's not as bad as it looks. You'll be fine.


----------



## PK99 (12 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Hi. Sorry if it has already been discussed here but having never cycled (or even driven) these roads before we are planning a recce over Leith & Box Hills next weekend. I have started planning a route but would like to avoid the A24 out of Dorking up to Box Hill. Does anyone have an alternative that is not too out of the way, or is the road not as bad as it looks? I'd like to do the hills in the same order as on the actual ride if possible.
> 
> Thanks



There is an excellent cycle track running alongside the A24.

You might also want to avid the fast and busy A25 into dorking.

My reccy route was:
To the top of the leith hill climb, back track slightly and take the road that goes through Coldharbour direct into dorking.

Follow the one way system, right toward town centre, left to road that links to the
Ashcombe road (it will make sense on the map)

Follow that to the a24. Pavement cycle track soon turns into proper track, at burford bridge, cross a24 using tunnel.

Box hill awaits.

I'll put up a ride with gps map later......


....http://ridewithgps.com/routes/9241424


----------



## philk56 (12 Jul 2015)

Great, thanks for your replies. Having commuted north to south through London I don't mind busy roads but would rather avoid them!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Great, thanks for your replies. Having commuted north to south through London I don't mind busy roads but would rather avoid them!



If you are an experienced rider and are used to long rides presumably with hills, I wouldn't bother doing a reccy ride, Leith Hill is overrated, it needs some getting up true enough, but it's not that bad, and Box Hill s now't but a long slope, with speed humps. I think one would be better off staying local and going for a nice long ride, I'm not trying to put you off going down there, but I'm just trying to point out, that those two hills are nothing special, and you've probably been up similar if not tougher in your Manor.


----------



## sleaver (12 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Does anyone have an alternative that is not too out of the way, or is the road not as bad as it looks? I'd like to do the hills in the same order as on the actual ride if possible.


I hate that stretch as well so I avoid it but it does have a cycle lane. I have done it but I normally come from the other direction so it is more habit that I do the following.

Instead of turning left at the roundabout onto the A24, I go straight on and then take the first left after the cemetery onto Pixham Lane. Then at the end, you can cross over an island just before you enter the roundabout and get onto the path on the right hand side of the A24 which is also a cycle path. Carry on down there, then you just have to get onto the road (just a matter of crossing it). If you zoom into this it should help:

https://www.strava.com/activities/306408991


----------



## philk56 (12 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> If you are an experienced rider and are used to long rides presumably with hills, I wouldn't bother doing a reccy ride, Leith Hill is overrated, it needs some getting up true enough, but it's not that bad, and Box Hill s now't but a long slope, with speed humps. I think one would be better off staying local and going for a nice long ride, I'm not trying to put you off going down there, but I'm just trying to point out, that those two hills are nothing special, and you've probably been up similar if not tougher in your Manor.


I know what you mean and we do have some nice hills around here but I always find it easier to ride up a hill once I know what to expect.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> I know what you mean and we do have some nice hills around here but I always find it easier to ride up a hill once I know what to expect.



That's true enough.


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Hi. Sorry if it has already been discussed here but having never cycled (or even driven) these roads before we are planning a recce over Leith & Box Hills next weekend. I have started planning a route but would like to avoid the A24 out of Dorking up to Box Hill. Does anyone have an alternative that is not too out of the way, or is the road not as bad as it looks? I'd like to do the hills in the same order as on the actual ride if possible.
> 
> Thanks


The road from Dorking to Boxhill is an easy cycle, it's a dual carriageway, just keep left until you need to get across to turn right at the Burford Bridge roundabout at the bottom of Box hill


----------



## Adrian_K (13 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> To be fair, it is 100 miles. Last year, I think they did fix the worst ones and they did have part of Putney Bridge re-surfaced just for RideLondon because it was closed due to maintenance work and had no road surface.
> 
> I don't know how well you know Surrey roads, but to fix it all would cost a huge amount of money and take forever.



I did a fair amount of the course yesterday (I didn't go North of the river (except the mile or so at Kingston - HC)) and the only issue was Leith hill - they have been patching the climb side and the descent is rough but not that pot holey.

https://www.strava.com/activities/344346173


----------



## Gareth C (13 Jul 2015)

Well, I did a health check on my riding this weekend just gone. Think it will be OK.

Just not sure a 4 day weekend mountain biking in the Lakes is an appropriate taper...


----------



## PK99 (13 Jul 2015)

Last big one before the event:

Went out at 7am in the drizzle, intending to do a 50/60 miler.... breakfast #2 in Windsor - still drizzling. "Bugger the rain, I'm feeling good"
Drizzle turns to real rain.
Rain jacket on to gone 1400hrs.
100.05 flat miles (yep round the block to finish off the century)
12.7mph rolling

I'm ready, and by Rule 9, a serious Badass


----------



## sleaver (13 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> Drizzle turns to real rain.
> Rain jacket on to gone 1400hrs.
> .........
> I'm ready, and by Rule 9, a serious Badass


Kids these day eh 

RideLondon 2014 in Hurricain Bertha's after birth ( (c) @Nomadski ) is where the serious badass people were 










Took my shoes two days to dry and that was with putting paper in them


----------



## rb58 (13 Jul 2015)

I'm doing a hundred this weekend and a 220 miler next weekend. I haven't quite got the hand of this tapering thing.


----------



## PK99 (13 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Kids these day eh
> 
> RideLondon 2014 in Hurricain Bertha's after birth ( (c) @Nomadski ) is where the serious badass people were
> 
> ...




I was there....


----------



## sleaver (13 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> I was there....


In a way, I want more of the same but not so much that they shorten the route 

It was quite fun in the end


----------



## PK99 (13 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> In a way, I want more of the same but not so much that they shorten the route
> 
> It was quite fun in the end



last year MrsPK and i did our main recce ride (Richmond park round to Wimbledon hill) with temps in the 30's - I too preferred the rain.


----------



## sleaver (13 Jul 2015)

It has rained the last 3 Sunday's in a row!


----------



## Adrian_K (14 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> It has rained the last 3 Sunday's in a row!



What was the crap last line by Andi McDowell from "four weddings" ...'is it raining? I hadn't noticed'. Maybe I've been lucky, but it either hasn't rained on me or I didn't notice.


----------



## sleaver (14 Jul 2015)

I think you've missed, by miles, the point I was making


----------



## creashor (15 Jul 2015)

I'm doing this ride. My first Sportive and I'm nervous as hell.

I've trained quite well and am now at 60 miles, but I'm slow and managing about 12.5mph average for that. I'm going to put in another 60 miler and then attempt 75 miles in a week's time. If I can't manage that I'm very concerned that I will fail on the day. I'm a big guy and cramp has been an issue towards the end of my longest rides.

Grateful for any tips/words of wisdom.

Cheers


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jul 2015)

creashor said:


> I'm doing this ride. My first Sportive and I'm nervous as hell.
> 
> I've trained quite well and an now at 60 miles, but I'm slow at am managing about 12.5mph for that. I'm going to put in another 60 miler and then attempt 75 miles in a week's time. If I can't manage that I'm very concerned that I will fail on the day. I'm a big guy and cramp has been an issue towards the end of my longest rides.
> 
> ...



1. Dont be nervous, its a friendly ride mostly and its not a race.
2. Ride at your own pace, and do not go off to fast in the first twenty miles, pace yourself.
3. Drink plenty of fluids, perhaps with some hydration tabs in your water, that should help with cramp.
4. Take some food with you, snack little and often.
5. If you can make sure your bike is set up correctly.
6.Wear padded shorts with not underpants.
7.Slap a lot LOTS of shammy cream on your sit bones
8 Enjoy the day, its great fun...even when it's p1$$ing down.


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2015)

9. You can go a lot faster in aggregate on closed roads than on open roads - you're not constantly checking for traffic and stopping at junctions.
10. You only need to go at 11.something mph, or slower if you've got an earlier start.
11. The cream (Sudocrem is fine) goes all over your genitals, not just on your sit-bones.


----------



## sleaver (15 Jul 2015)

creashor said:


> I've trained quite well and an now at 60 miles, but I'm slow at am managing about 12.5mph for that. I'm going to put in another 60 miler and then attempt 75 miles in a week's time. If I can't manage that I'm very concerned that I will fail on the day. I'm a big guy and cramp has been an issue towards the end of my longest rides.


If you mean your going to do the 75 mile ride the week before, I would possibly advise against that. Really you should be tapering now so that your legs are rested before the big day. If your up to 60 miles, maybe try the 75 mile ride this week.

How hilly have your rides been and have you ridden any of the three hills before? Box Hill is the easiest followed by Newlands Corner. Leith Hill is the on that has a bite to its bark but you have a nice downhill section to look forward to the other side?

What is your start time? As mentioned, the maximum time applies for the last wave, so the earlier your start is, the more time you have.

Isn't cramp caused by low levels of salt? If so, try and manage your salt intake such as adding something to your drinks as suggested above, although try and practice with what ever you use as you may suffer from unwanted stomach movements otherwise.



CarlP said:


> 8 Enjoy the day, its great fun...even when it's p1$$ing down.


+1


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

My hints: 
1) Don't try anything new. Ride in your usual gear, on your usual bike. Use your usual food/drink. Don't try out anything new on the day of the ride, it might turn out not to suit you.
2) Relax and enjoy. The closed roads will speed you up a bit. The event athmosphere will speed you up a bit. And your starting point of 12.5mph is not slow.


----------



## Rustybucket (15 Jul 2015)

Dont be tempted to go off too fast! I did this at a sportive at the beginning of the year and the second half of the ride was hell!
Better off starting slow and finishing strong at the end!


----------



## creashor (15 Jul 2015)

Thats for all the replies, some great advice.

I live in the Cotswolds so I'm used to lots of rolling countryside. I certainly won't have faced anything like Leith etc but if I can't get up them I'll just walk up them!

I've been focussed on the hydration and nutrition stuff while I'm out and I think that has helped. The cramp, unfortunately, is likely due to fatigue - I'm asking my legs to do a huge amount of work!

My start time is 8:20, so I will be one of the last waves to go out, which is a shame. If I had no time limit I would be more confident and relaxed about it. The fact I'm doing it for charity and have a sense of responsibility on me has only worsened my trepidation!

Thanks


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jul 2015)

creashor said:


> Thats for all the replies, some great advice.
> 
> I live in the Cotswolds so I'm used to lots of rolling countryside. I certainly won't have faced anything like Leith etc but if I can't get up them I'll just walk up them!
> 
> ...



You still have plenty of time to get round, I'm leaving ten minute before you it's plenty of time. Where abouts in the Cotswolds do you ride?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (15 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Dont be tempted to go off too fast! I did this at a sportive at the beginning of the year and the second half of the ride was hell!
> Better off starting slow and finishing strong at the end!


This is really worth repeating again and again, the miles from the start to pretty much Hampton Court are silly fast and it'd be really easy to get swept along. Leading up to the 86 miles last year I was sitting somewhere between 15 and 17mph average on my training rides. Even with the drizzle from the start I was still on something like 22mph average after 10 miles out. I wasn't hugely worried because I knew Leith & Box were missing from the route, but considering how tough I found Wimbledon it was probably touch and go if they'd been in. The general speed on good closed roads is something I just hadn't experienced and the ease of just falling in to the pace that seemed right with those around you (and plenty were blasting past at that pace) just made if feel the thing to do. So I'd suggest take some advantage of it, but keep in mind what's still to come, once you get in to the more rolling stuff things start to get a lot more normal pace wise.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> the miles from the start to pretty much Hampton Court


Further than that, the first real hill is up to Newlands Corner, then you have about 60km with climbing, then another 50km home. OK, and a bit of a climb in Richmond Park and in Wimbledon on the way home. If you are used to the Cotwolds, you will find the terrain easier than you are used to.

Oh, and don't try rehydration tabs for the first time on the ride; they make me nauseous.


----------



## Norry1 (15 Jul 2015)

creashor said:


> Thats for all the replies, some great advice.
> 
> I live in the Cotswolds so I'm used to lots of rolling countryside. I certainly won't have faced anything like Leith etc but if I can't get up them I'll just walk up them!
> 
> ...




There are some much bigger hills in the Cotwolds than Leith!


----------



## creashor (16 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> You still have plenty of time to get round, I'm leaving ten minute before you it's plenty of time. Where abouts in the Cotswolds do you ride?



Hopefully!

I live between Cirencester and Cheltenham but spend most of my time riding around Bibury, Fairford, Lechlade etc.


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2015)

I'm not leaving until 8.48 and still plan to get round!


----------



## DaveReading (16 Jul 2015)

My start is 8:51 and I must admit I'm beginning to get slightly nervous about getting round in the time. I did the middle 40 miles, from just before Newlands to Thames Ditton, a few weeks ago at an average of 12.9 mph, but I've never ridden more than about 45 since my teenage years.

This Sunday's ride will be more of the course, from Kingston to Kingston, about 62 miles. If I survive that and manage the same average speed then I'll feel a bit happier.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2015)

To anyone new to the route, I would like to point out one particular hazard point.

After Box Hill you go through the village and after a mile or 2 will no doubt be picking your speed back up. There is a hairpin bend which I know had a couple of incidents the year I did it (2013) and it is worth burning into your brain so you take the proper precaution and speed around it, rather than woooshing round the corner and making new friends with the spectators...

Locations












Far Approach






Medium Approach






Near






Reverse Corner View






Be careful there guys.

I did write a detailed course guide based on my early impressions on the course prior to doing it in 2013. It is slightly out of date both in the course from Leatherhead no longer going to Cobham and up those hills, rather cuts straight to Esher via some easier hills, and also I wouldn't rate the hills as bad as I did at that time.

I guess for real newbies it may offer some help.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-guide-and-info.136099/#post-2567147


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> To anyone new to the route, I would like to point out one particular hazard point.
> 
> After Box Hill you go through the village and after a mile or 2 will no doubt be picking your speed back up. There is a hairpin bend which I know had a couple of incidents the year I did it (2013) and it is worth burning into your brain so you take the proper precaution and speed around it, rather than woooshing round the corner and making new friends with the spectators...
> 
> ...




Good call. Top tip.


----------



## rb58 (17 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> To anyone new to the route, I would like to point out one particular hazard point.
> Yeah, good shout. There's a false flat after you summit Box Hill so you tend to be relieved and start to pick up speed on this stretch.


----------



## sleaver (17 Jul 2015)

When you do finally pickup speed after the false flat at the top of Box Hill, be careful if you on the left hand side as it isn't the best bit of tarmac in the world. There is worse though.


----------



## PK99 (17 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> When you do finally pickup speed after *the false flat at the top of Box Hill*, be careful if you on the left hand side as it isn't the best bit of tarmac in the world. There is worse though.



false flat is 1.5 miles long from the National trust cafe to the Tree on Box Hill pub, 28m climb (according to a Garmin track)


----------



## Steppylud (17 Jul 2015)

I completely buggered that corner up a few weeks ago, arrived in my highest hardest gear and met some traffic, so had to give way. Imagine tired legs trying to get going again up to Headley with lots of Wiggo wannabies around, oops


----------



## sleaver (17 Jul 2015)

Oh yeah, the wrong gear excuse


----------



## rb58 (17 Jul 2015)

Is Headley that short ramp beyond the downhill after the turn? Never liked that bit.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> To anyone new to the route, I would like to point out one particular hazard point.
> 
> After Box Hill you go through the village and after a mile or 2 will no doubt be picking your speed back up. There is a hairpin bend which I know had a couple of incidents the year I did it (2013) and it is worth burning into your brain so you take the proper precaution and speed around it, rather than woooshing round the corner and making new friends with the spectators...
> 
> ...


Is this where we have agreed to meet up and i give you fresh water and welsh cakes?


----------



## Simontm (19 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Is Headley that short ramp beyond the downhill after the turn? Never liked that bit.


Headley is when you go past the Box Hill look out point then climb to the real summit, going wth, the turn a sharp left at a give way. 
Then it's Headley common, turn left into Headley and a fun sharp left then right downhill


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Is this where we have agreed to meet up and i give you fresh water and welsh cakes?



Indeedy


----------



## philk56 (19 Jul 2015)

Well we made our recce yesterday and as has been pointed out a hill's a hill but I'm glad to have done them at least once before the day. Leith was not particularly enjoyable although not too bad, Box Hill was a nice steady climb on a beautiful surface. However we didn't do too many miles between them yesterday, not sure how it will feel on the day after the preceding 60 miles!


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jul 2015)

There's one more notable climb: the ascent to Newlands Corner. Probably some where between Box Hill and Leith Hill in difficulty.


----------



## sleaver (19 Jul 2015)

For those who can't have a recce of the three hills but would have liked to, this video may help.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-D8lqygcgQ


One problem with Leith Hill will probably be the conjestion.


----------



## Stedman (19 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> There's one more notable climb: the ascent to Newlands Corner. Probably some where between Box Hill and Leith Hill in difficulty.


Of the three, I found Newlands the easiest because my leg were still relatively fresh. In fact on that basis I would put it into fourth place behind Wimbledon Hill!

The only significant thing is that Newlands does hit you when you least expect it to as there is nothing significant to warn you about it.


----------



## azir (22 Jul 2015)

@sleaver @w00hoo_kent thanks so much for replying - sorry I've not been around though... I think basically my plan is to stay far far left and not make any sudden moves.... I did also think I could do as you suggest and start out with the fast lot and then find somewhere to have an early break to drop down the pack to the less speedy ones. My start time is 0721 and I think I was misfiled as I must have put at least 8hrs down as my estimated time - I'm under no illusions that I'm quick! I am also woefully underprepared and have only done 1 training ride of about 60 miles - the distance was no bother but I am shocking at hills. I'm not too proud to walk though!


----------



## azir (22 Jul 2015)

Sorry - start time is 0621 - very badly misfiled!!


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jul 2015)

azir said:


> @sleaver @w00hoo_kent thanks so much for replying - sorry I've not been around though... I think basically my plan is to stay far far left and not make any sudden moves.... I did also think I could do as you suggest and start out with the fast lot and then find somewhere to have an early break to drop down the pack to the less speedy ones. *My start time is 0721 and I think I was misfiled as I must have put at least 8hrs down as my estimated time* - I'm under no illusions that I'm quick! I am also woefully underprepared and have only done 1 training ride of about 60 miles - the distance was no bother but I am shocking at hills. I'm not too proud to walk though!





azir said:


> Sorry - start time is 0621 - very badly misfiled!!



I could be mistaken, but i thought that earlier start time were for the faster riders, so they had a clearer run.


----------



## PK99 (22 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> I could be mistaken, but i thought that earlier start time were for the faster riders, so they had a clearer run.



correct.

imagine the chaos if the slower riders started first and were caught from behind


----------



## Zcapp96 (23 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> correct.
> 
> imagine the chaos if the slower riders started first and were caught from behind



It's not quite as simple as that, there will be a mixture of riders in each wave with the earlier waves favouring the faster riders but not exclusively so. They will want them to fan out along the route and create a steady stream past the choke points rather than several peletons of a a few hundred riders in each. Imagine the accidents if you had every single rider wanting to beat 4.5 hours all descending leith hill at the same time!


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> They will want them to fan out along the route and create a steady stream


Which will be done any way by putting the faster riders first. If they take your approach and say for example put some slower riders in earlier groups, they will then start to fall back and create the bottlenecks by being caught by the riders of the same or better ability.

At the end of the day though it is a sportive designed to be fun, a challenge and a good day out with like minded people. So rather than picking apart the organisation and where people should or shouldn't be starting, lets all enjoy it for what it is and offer encouragement where it is needed.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

Well, except that above someone estimated 8 hours and is starting at 6.20. @vickster estimated 7 (and a bit?) and is starting just before 9.


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

I'm not saying what they said isn't true, but can anyone truly remember what time they estimated? I know I can't remember what I put.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I'm not saying what they said isn't true, but can anyone truly remember what time they estimated? I know I can't remember what I put.


https://regonline.activeeurope.com/register/login.aspx?eventID=1589802

You can still see the number there. I didn't get in, but put in the same time as Vickster in the hope we'd get the same start. 7 hours.



vickster said:


> My friend has an 8.30 start and I 8.48.


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You can still see the number there.


Well lets all look at see what estimates we put so that we can make you happy and of course, there are no other variables that only the organisers know


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Well, except that above someone estimated 8 hours and is starting at 6.20. @vickster estimated 7 (and a bit?) and is starting just before 9.


In a moment of optimism when I was less crocked than now back in August 2013 (about the time when I was getting my best Strava times)  I'm still hoping for a *moving time* of around 7 hours, we shall see!


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Well lets all look at see what estimates we put so that we can make you happy and of course, there are no other variables that only the organisers know


um...that was my point. they are obviously using variables we don't know about.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> um...that was my point. they are obviously using variables we don't know about.


Eeny, meeny, miney, mo...


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> um...that was my point. they are obviously using variables we don't know about.


So you've made the point that everyone already knew


----------



## Simontm (23 Jul 2015)

I put 7 and a half and have got a 7.54 start so...

I dunno!


----------



## Simontm (23 Jul 2015)

Z(u)=Z0[1−exp(−bu)]

This is part of the Duckworth Lewis method. The DLM is one of the most fiendish piece of maths in the world which, I think, also includes the waxing of the moon and sacrificial virgins...

I believe that there may be a more difficult method being used on Ride London


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> I believe that there may be a more difficult method being used on Ride London


Yeah, it is called the "Organise a ride, which is probably a logistical nightmare, where 25,000 like minded people can do what they enjoy doing" method


----------



## martint235 (23 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> For those who can't have a recce of the three hills but would have liked to, this video may help.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-D8lqygcgQ
> ...



If that's the kind of riding that goes on, I'm glad I'm not on the ride. Undertaking? Actually riding between two other riders?? I'd be unable to prevent myself having a word.


----------



## Simontm (23 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Yeah, it is called the "Organise a ride, which is probably a logistical nightmare, where 25,000 like minded people can do what they enjoy doing" method


Glad you agree


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Glad you agree


Now we just have to work on the "What overtakes are allowed" method


----------



## Zcapp96 (23 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Which will be done any way by putting the faster riders first. If they take your approach and say for example put some slower riders in earlier groups, they will then start to fall back and create the bottlenecks by being caught by the riders of the same or better ability.



How will riders 'of the same ability' catch someone half an hour down the road?! If you set a massive group off of similar abilities they will just form a massive peleton which would be dangerous. However if you mix the groups up they will fan out. Here is an example, two groups of 35 riders, 20 riders aiming for 4hrs, 10 aiming for 4.5hrs and 5 aiming for 5 hours, separated by 30 minutes. The first 20 will never be caught so will ride as a group of 20. The 10 aiming for 4.5hrs will only just be caught at the line by the second groups fastest riders so will also not get too big. no group from the second group will be able to catch similar or better riders and will only just catch the category below them but because of the weighting these groups will never get to big. Obviously for Ride london it will be a bit more complicated. This is the process they use, I remember an interview a couple of years ago discussing this very thing. It is very similar to how traffic keeps moving on a motorway, different cars travelling at different speeds, congestion normally occurs when they start to travel at the same speed.


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> This is the process they use, I remember an interview a couple of years ago discussing this very thing.


Have you got the link?



Zcapp96 said:


> It is very similar to how traffic keeps moving on a motorway, different cars travelling at different speeds, *congestion normally occurs when they start to travel at the same speed*.


So the variable speed limit, that limits cars to the same speed to help with congestion, is actually a load of rubbish?



> A smart motorway (formerly managed motorway) is a section of motorway in Great Britain which uses active traffic management (ATM) techniques to increase capacity by use of variable speed limits and hard shoulder running at busy times. *Benefits include smoother traffic flows*, more reliable journey times, fewer road traffic collisions, and reduced noise and harmful vehicle emissions.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_motorway


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

I've got to make up 18 minutes to catch up my mate who is 10 years younger than me and 30 kg lighter! I do have rather longer legs and bigger quads which give a bit of an edge even with the dodgy knees  
...I'm hoping however she will wait for me before we get to the first incline in Richmond park (preferably with a syringe of epo, Alfa, beta, darbepoetin, I'll even take biosimilar, I'm not fussy  ) 

Where actually is a good place for her to wait within the first 5-10 miles say?


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Where actually is a good place for her to wait within the first 5-10 miles say?


From memory, people are literately waiting at the side of the road, probably from only 100m past the start, before your even out of the park.

Just look on YouTube for videos of the start and you'll see what I mean.

Edit - Just remembered that they said somewhere that there are two start funnels which go down different carriage ways of the main A road once your out of the park and you can't (well they say don't) cross over. So depending on where they join and if you and your friend end up in different funnels, just after the start may be the best place.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

She's spoken to someone we know who did it last year and again this and she has said to get a few miles out. Given our late start times, I think we should get away from the initial mayhem and out of the city if possible. I need to look at the route, but perhaps Chiswick?

I'd like to get warmed up and she isn't planning to do the whole route so if she loses a bit of time, it's not an issue. That said she may stop me going off too fast so don't want to go too far on my own chasing her!

But cheers


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

I've just edited my post but if your talking about that far out, my edit isn't relevant


----------



## srw (23 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Z(u)=Z0[1−exp(−bu)]
> 
> This is part of the Duckworth Lewis method. The DLM is one of the most fiendish piece of maths in the world



Nah - it's an elementary bit of regression with an exponential transform.

I have a mild intellectual interest in his they allocate times. I have a more prosaic practical interest in whether the weather will be better than last year and whether our legs will cope! 

I've recently relooked at last year's times. Despite not being hugely quick (typical moving average on long rides of 12mph or so we covered the first 17 miles in just over an hour.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

OK, this is the BBC and it's over a week away, but they are saying 22deg for the 1st in London and 19 in Dorking, with light cloud but no rain...so fingers tightly crossed (especially as I've bought a small tube of factor 30 to stop me ending up like Rudolf as I did on Saturday)!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743


----------



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2015)

as for how they work out the start times: they have tens of thousands of data points (age/sex/estimated time/actual time). It's very there are strong patterns that allow them to work out the actual time the rider is likely to take, which is probably never their estimated time.


----------



## philk56 (23 Jul 2015)

I rather optimistically put down 7.5 hours and have an 8:33 start. Completely failed to coordinate with my friend, who I think put down 8 or 8.5 and doesn't start until 8:51 which must be in one of the last waves. So he'll have to go flat out to catch me up or I still can't decide if I'll have time to slow down and wait.

Regarding where to meet, in their email they recommend The Highway as the first suitable point, which is a straight wide road just before the Tower of London.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

Yeah, my concern if that's where there suggest, it'll be congested

I'm sure you'll be fine waiting for your friend and wouldn't you rather ride with him? It's unfair to expect him to tire himself out at the start if you planned to ride together IMO. 

I'm fortunate that my friend isn't worried on time and isn't expecting to manage to do the full route. She'll probably have to wait for me again as I'm doing Leith and she isn't, she might skip Box too depending on how she feels 

The last start time is 9am


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> as for how they work out the start times: they have tens of thousands of data points (age/sex/estimated time/actual time). It's very there are strong patterns that allow them to work out the actual time the rider is likely to take, which is probably never their estimated time.


What a load of brown smelly stuff.

Lets start with 'actual time'. How can you include that when some may never have done it before, some may have done the shorter distance last year minus two hills and the one who had done it the first year have had two years to progress to a mountain goat or have grown more love handles than all the handles in a tea pot factory. So there are to many unknown variables to RideLondon that make using that pointless.

Now for 'age'. Well, how many of us get passed by older riders? Probably everyone has so age has no bearing.

I'll get the popcorn, 'sex'. Come on then, lets have your explanation on how sex can define someones finishing time?

If that isn't enough for you, lets have an example:

Rider A - A male in his forties who has estimated 6 hours but completed the first RideLondon in 5h30.
Rider B - A female in her early thirties who has estimated 6 hours but completed the second RideLondon in 5h30

Knowing that one rider took their time (no where on the form to say that information), who is the quickest rider? Remember, 'there are strong patterns'  Without the key piece of information, you won't needs tens of thousands of data points so you can't fall back on that

Unless you can show the source of this information, it is all fiction.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

I don't know why your're being so aggressive about this @sleaver. It's not necessary for them to predict _individuals' _finishing times, just work with general trends. I'm not saying this is how they work, but as someone who crunches numbers for a living I can see that it's not impossible that they work with predictive models. It's not actually how I'd go about it but then I don't have any background in organising mass cycling events.

Anyway, they might pull numbers from a hat. They'll never release info on the detail of how they choose riders or allocate start times etc, so it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> ........but as someone who crunches numbers for a living.......


I'm sure that you have all the facts and figures available to make accurate models. No one here has all the facts so I've just asked, twice, for the source of the information because people are saying they know how it is done. I'm quite happy to be proved wrong if someone shows the source of the information.

I'm just bored of people complaining or commenting on the start when they don't know how times were allocated. I've got my time so I'm just going to go out and enjoy the day and it will take me however long it does.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

Fair enough, we seem to agree that we don't know, and probably never will know. 


sleaver said:


> I'm just going to go out and enjoy the day and it will take me however long it does.


Amen to that.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I'm just bored of people complaining or commenting on the start when they don't know how times were allocated. I've got my time so I'm just going to go out and enjoy the day and it will take me however long it does.



Some of us would have liked a bit more time. I'm still carrying injuries and having now waited nearly 2 years to do this, I wanted the best chance of finishing without doing myself further mischief! I should have enough time, but just wanted the cushion to feel more confident  I'm not complaining though, at least I should get more sleep!

I don't care about my time, I just want to finish the whole course if at all possible


----------



## DaveReading (23 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't care about my time, I just want to finish the whole course if at all possible



On that subject, I was a bit confused by the references to speeds and cut-off points in the Final Instructions booklet.

It says that an average speed of 11.75mph will get you round (just) in 8-and-a-half hours (simple arithmetic). But it goes on to say that anyone not arriving at Hampton Court (26 miles) by 11am will be pulled out. So a 9am starter would need to average 13mph to beat the cut-off.

How rigidly is that likely to be enforced? I'm in a late starting wave, so I don't expect to reach HC much before that time, and it would only take a puncture or mechanical on the way out of London to put me beyond it, even if my average speed would still have allowed me to finish the course by the 5:30pm deadline.


----------



## PK99 (23 Jul 2015)

DaveReading said:


> On that subject, I was a bit confused by the references to speeds and cut-off points in the Final Instructions booklet.
> 
> It says that an average speed of 11.75mph will get you round (just) in 8-and-a-half hours (simple arithmetic). But it goes on to say that anyone not arriving at Hampton Court (26 miles) by 11am will be pulled out. So a 9am starter would need to average 13mph to beat the cut-off.
> 
> How rigidly is that likely to be enforced? I'm in a late starting wave, so I don't expect to reach HC much before that time, and it would only take a puncture or mechanical on the way out of London to put me beyond it, even if my average speed would still have allowed me to finish the course by the 5:30pm deadline.



13 mph average to HC will be a doddle fo anyone with any hope of completing the route. 

The closed road make a HUGE difference - no traffic lights, no slowing for junctions, no traffic in the way.

Most of my riding comes out at 12.5 +/-1 door to door average on an average ride length of around 50 miles. I did Olympic park to HC at an unstressed 19mph last year.

I'd guess the cut offs allow for the fact that the run to HC is the easiest part of the course and folks will be slower later both because of hills and fatigue.


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2015)

I don't know, but it's pretty flat to HC  I think they expect you to start quicker and then slow down as breaks taken and you tire further on. It's got to be feasible even for a slower riders or there would have been lots of complaints in 2013 about people not having enough time

Cross posted with pk99. I can't maintain 19mph for long on the flat but I can do 16


----------



## sleaver (23 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> I did Olympic park to HC at an unstressed 19mph last year.


Just to add another example, I did it at an average of 17mph and I know I was slowing down in places as I didn't want to go off to quick.


----------



## philk56 (23 Jul 2015)

Sorry if I am giving the wrong impression, I am really looking forward to the ride but I know my friend is feeling under a bit of pressure to make sure he reaches Hampton Court by 11. I'm intending to try not to start of too quickly, although I know it will be tempting, and hopefully we'll meet up by the time we reach HC. I think he'll be fine and will surprise himself. I'm sure that the experience of cycling on closed roads will make a difference.


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Sorry if I am giving the wrong impression, I am really looking forward to the ride but I know my friend is feeling under a bit of pressure to make sure he reaches Hampton Court by 11.


See above for our experience last year. Absent major mechanicals and hold-ups, Hampton Court by 11 will be a doddle for anyone with a reasonable chance of finishing the whole thing in time. 

Here are our splits from last year. Bear in mind this is for a tandem pair in the pissing rain with a good half-hour hold-up in Richmond Park and another 20 minutes at least at the loo stop after Hampton Court.

*Split* *Time Of Day* *Time* *Diff* *min/km* *km/h*
EST MILE 17 09:05:54 01:02:55 01:02:55 02:25 24.89
EST MILE 26 10:10:46 02:07:47 01:04:52 04:16 14.11
EST MILE 47 12:06:55 04:03:57 01:56:10 03:27 17.43
EST MILE 61 13:05:21 05:02:22 58:25 02:41 22.39
EST MILE 71 13:56:05 05:53:07 50:45 03:01 19.98
FINISH 15:03:32 07:00:34 01:07:27 02:45 21.94


----------



## sleaver (24 Jul 2015)

There is only 1.25 MPH difference between the first 26 and last 74 miles where all the climbing basically is. If he is feeling under pressure to get to Hampton Court, isn't the other 74 miles the bigger problem?


----------



## Simontm (24 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Now we just have to work on the "What overtakes are allowed" method


I don't think I'll have to worry about that one especially on hills


----------



## PK99 (24 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Cross posted with pk99.* I can't maintain 19mph for long on the flat* but I can do 16



Neither can i solo, but there are loads of wheel to grab for a while as they go past, and mini peletons to get into also - it all works together to make average speed much higher that notmal riding


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

I've never ridden in a group, so I won't be wheel grabbing or riding in mini pelotons


----------



## sleaver (24 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> I don't think I'll have to worry about that one especially on hills


What are you worried about, Leigh Hill is only the highest point in Surrey/London and the approach to it is downhill (mostly ). The bit that isn't will drain your legs just before you turn onto it but at least the ramps start off easy and get progressively harder before you have that final long drag after the last ramp. Oh, I forgot, once you start descending and think it is all over, it then starts going up again 

Then you have the 90 degree bend after a long straight downhill to contend with with loads of people who probably don't know it is there!


----------



## Simontm (24 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> What are you worried about, Leigh Hill is only the highest point in Surrey/London and the approach to it is downhill (mostly ). The bit that isn't will drain your legs just before you turn onto it but at least the ramps start off easy and get progressively harder before you have that final long drag after the last ramp. Oh, I forgot, once you start descending and think it is all over, it then starts going up again
> 
> Then you have the 90 degree bend after a long straight downhill to contend with with loads of people who probably don't know it is there!


Ah takes me right back to the reason why I hate hills - why am I doing this again? 

BTW, the Highways Agency was hard at work on Worple Road las night so hopefully we will at least get a bit of smooth riding before Wimbledon Hill.


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

The hilly bit is relatively quite short, it's the overall time in the saddle will get me probably! The BBC weather forecast for the 2nd looks good though 

My bike has been serviced and is ready to go


----------



## sleaver (24 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> BTW, the Highways Agency was hard at work on Worple Road las night so hopefully we will at least get a bit of smooth riding before Wimbledon Hill.


They haven't put down that 'dressing' have they? I mean those tiny loose chippings that are a death trap to ride on unless they have been swept completely and have 'Puncture Avenue' written all over them.


----------



## sleaver (24 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Ah takes me right back to the reason why I love hills - why am I doing a more hilly sportive again?


FTFY


----------



## Simontm (24 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> They haven't put down that 'dressing' have they? I mean those tiny loose chippings that are a death trap to ride on unless they have been swept completely and have 'Puncture Avenue' written all over them.


No idea, they shut the entire road so had to go via Dundonald. I did see a tarmac machine though.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jul 2015)

Some of you are over thinking this ride.

All of you regardless of start time have plenty of time to get round. (Baring major mishaps)

The hills arn't that hard.

You average speed will be faster because there's no traffic lights or crossings to slow you down.

Stop worrying about the day and enjoy it, it's great fun, I'm looking forward to it. My third time.


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

I'm more worried about whether I'll be able to get off and walk after the ride given the state of my knee (although it is ok when pedalling)

Last big run tomorrow, sutton to box hill, and then the rest of the course to the Mall (to run over some tourists)


----------



## sleaver (24 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> All of you regardless of start time have plenty of time to get round. (Baring major mishaps)


Couldn't agree more. The amount of time I have nearly said that come Sunday evening or Monday morning, those worrying will be on here saying how much they enjoyed it and that they don't know why they were worrying about the time


----------



## Simontm (24 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Couldn't agree more. The amount of time I have nearly said that come Sunday evening or Monday morning, those worrying will be on here saying how much they enjoyed it and that they don't know why they were worrying about the time


Apart from hills. I 'ate 'ills


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Apart from hills. I 'ate 'ills


But there aren't that many and on my solo training rides for last year I hated Newlands. Really, grumpy arse by the side of the road WTF am I doing hatred (first time I did it I managed to screw up the gear choice, almost have a clipless and end up by the side of the road with traffic screaming past at rizla distance and the chain dangling around my toes) on the actual ride I was quite a way up it before I realised I was on it and was wondering what the problem had been. Partly that may have been thanks to tapering and being fresher (I'd thrown the Newlands training ride in at the end of a long riding weekend) but equally I think it was the atmosphere and having no cars plus loads of bikes around me.

Make a list of what you are going to take so you don't angst yourself in to forgetting something you wanted to take on the day. Give yourself a bit of time to arrive OK and eat a good breakfast (if that's what you do). Enjoy the experience and watch the miles zip past. Save the worrying for when something does happen that you need to worry about (and I hope it won't.).


----------



## sleaver (24 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Apart from hills. I 'ate 'ills


There not hills, there speed bumps compared to Wales


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

Worple road is in the process of being resurfaced, almost done other than the bit before the roundabout at the Wimbledon end. Nice smooth Tarmac, drove along it tonight. Wimbledon hill still as bumpy as...


----------



## Simontm (24 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> But there aren't that many and on my solo training rides for last year I hated Newlands. Really, grumpy arse by the side of the road WTF am I doing hatred (first time I did it I managed to screw up the gear choice, almost have a clipless and end up by the side of the road with traffic screaming past at rizla distance and the chain dangling around my toes) on the actual ride I was quite a way up it before I realised I was on it and was wondering what the problem had been. Partly that may have been thanks to tapering and being fresher (I'd thrown the Newlands training ride in at the end of a long riding weekend) but equally I think it was the atmosphere and having no cars plus loads of bikes around me.
> 
> Make a list of what you are going to take so you don't angst yourself in to forgetting something you wanted to take on the day. Give yourself a bit of time to arrive OK and eat a good breakfast (if that's what you do). Enjoy the experience and watch the miles zip past. Save the worrying for when something does happen that you need to worry about (and I hope it won't.).


Erm, thanks but not entirely serious. Hence the whistle and smiley  I know the hills, still crap to them but have a nice rhythm going on Box and I'll pick up the lung I left on Leith a week Sunday. Newlands is a bugger because it starts off so easy and you have to drag that reminder that it changes right to the forefront of your brain. And yes, it is going to be great with no artic bombing past me in rush hour 
Btw, whoever said use the right hand lane going down Newlands, remember there's the junction at the end and you may end up going the long way round 
My only real concerns have been talked about upthread - the sharp downhill turns with thousands of cyclists. Hope by that time I'm in a small group


----------



## Simontm (24 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> There not hills, there speed bumps compared to Wales


lies, damn lies, Them's mountains I tell ya, mountains


----------



## Simontm (24 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Worple road is in the process of being resurfaced, almost done other than the bit before the roundabout at the Wimbledon end. Nice smooth Tarmac, drove along it tonight. Wimbledon hill still as bumpy as...


Yeah, had to go the long way home last night


----------



## slothy (25 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Apart from hills. I 'ate 'ills



The hills are what they are and over 100 miles the metres climbed aren't that bad.

Two things that the first timer should bear in mind are:-

Right from the start up until Newlands Corner, but especially between Hampton Court and the turn-off for Pyrford you should expect to be riding into the wind
Wimbledon Hill is steeper than you might think.


----------



## srw (25 Jul 2015)

slothy said:


> The hills are what they are and over 100 miles the metres climbed aren't that bad.
> 
> Two things that the first timer should bear in mind are:-
> 
> ...


Surely you mean "_hope to be riding into the wind"?_ A nice westerly breeze, stiffening as the day goes on, would be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Simontm (25 Jul 2015)

slothy said:


> The hills are what they are and over 100 miles the metres climbed aren't that bad.
> 
> Two things that the first timer should bear in mind are:-
> 
> ...





srw said:


> Surely you mean "_hope to be riding into the wind"?_ A nice westerly breeze, stiffening as the day goes on, would be just what the doctor ordered.


Ah, guys? I'm on this run - if my commute is anything to go by, it will be a headwind all the way round 
In seriousness, the wind from HC to Pyrford isn't that bad, I die of boredom on Hurst Park Road way before the wind gets to me. @slothy I live across the river from HC so this part of the route is well known to me 
And after 90 miles or so, any hill is steep, with Wimbledon I've got to remember not to attack the first bit past Wdon High and take it steady


----------



## Simontm (25 Jul 2015)

Also have to ignore my mates who are threatening to be outside the Alex on the day


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2015)

slothy said:


> Wimbledon Hill is steeper than you might think.


Also longer than you think. 

As the route was shorter last year and two less climbs, I was feeling fresh when I got to Wimbledon, so went up a few gears, got out the saddle and went for it taking in the atmosphere of everyone cheering. 

Half way up I was back in the saddle in the granny gear grinding away while trying to put both lungs back in my chest 

Great fun having a go though


----------



## User33236 (25 Jul 2015)

Planning the route from my hotel (Copthorne Tara W8 5SY) to the start. Any local advice on roads to take / avoid?


----------



## srw (25 Jul 2015)

At the time you'll be crossing London on a Sunday morning there'll be no traffic to speak of. Just head east along the main roads to the extent you can around the closed roads. That probably means heading north up the east side of Hyde Park (there's a bike lane inside the park), then going along Oxford Street and Holborn to the City. By that time you'll find either loads of other riders or else some signs.


----------



## DaveReading (25 Jul 2015)

Stay north of the Knightsbridge/Piccadilly axis and you should be fine.

The "official" route from Central London to the start goes from Holborn via Smithfield, Aldgate and then straight along the Whitechapel Road.


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm more worried about whether I'll be able to get off and walk after the ride given the state of my knee (although it is ok when pedalling)
> 
> Last big run tomorrow, sutton to box hill, and then the rest of the course to the Mall (to run over some tourists)


Last training run done, quite hard work, but a hilly route to start from home to the bottom of zig zag road. Didn't do the last half a mile of the route, will save that for next Sunday. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/353725769

My bike got blown over while we were resting at the top of box hill, and I then had a slow run to the headley turn as my brakes had got knocked and were rubbing front and rear!! Wow that was hard work! Also managed to drop my chain which was annoying!

Best bit of the run, top of Wimbledon hill onwards 

Looking forward to the closed roads


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Last training run done, quite hard work, but a hilly route to start from home to the bottom of zig zag road. Didn't do the last half a mile of the route, will save that for next Sunday.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/353725769
> 
> ...



It's going to be a great day!


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Best bit of the run, top of Wimbledon hill onwards


I remember last year a few of us taking advantage of the long downhill into Putney and the look of urgency on a volunteers face while he was trying to hurry even one across the pedestrian crossing 

I've decided that last week was my last ride before next Sunday. Damn this dissertation that I am writing which is already making me wonder if I am ill or just tired. I feel better after a good sleep so I am guessing it is the latter and therefore am just going to rest and write. I'm not going to lose any fitness in 2 weeks and I know I can do the distance, so I'm not worried.

Well, apart from not falling asleep on my bike next Sunday morning as I can't remember the last time I saw that part of the day


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2015)

I only needed 6 painkillers today to get me round, I'm in tip top condition


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I only needed 6 painkillers today to get me round, I'm in tip top condition


I know you really want to do it, but if you needed 6 pain killers for roughly half the distance and half the climbing, should you not be considering your long term health?


----------



## Simontm (25 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Last training run done, quite hard work, but a hilly route to start from home to the bottom of zig zag road. Didn't do the last half a mile of the route, will save that for next Sunday.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/353725769
> 
> ...


And you didn't pop in for a cup of tea 

For those that have missed it, the route literally passes the end of my road which will be a kicker on the day


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2015)

Nah my knee has been crocked for ages


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> And you didn't pop in for a cup of tea
> 
> For those that have missed it, the route literally passes the end of my road which will be a kicker on the day


You must cycle past my house every day on your commute so ditto


----------



## PK99 (25 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> And you didn't pop in for a cup of tea
> 
> For those that have missed it, the route literally passes the end of my road which will be a kicker on the day



At the end of Worple road, i have a choice:
Left up Wimbledon hill
Right a mile to home.

In the monsoon, it was tempting


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jul 2015)

I went round with @vickster today, so I've got some comments on the surfaces.

Generally pretty good, but lots of rough surfaces - old chipping fading away, mostly - so thick gloved recommended. A few small potholes that wouldn't bother you if you rode over them, but a really nasty one just after Putney Hill before the lights that take you into Putney High Street. Watch out for it, but I would hope it would be fixed during the week.

Worple Rd isn't quite finished, but is already lovely.

The A307 through Thames Ditton had a worrying sign "Surface treatment beginning 22/7" (or something like that). Sounds like dressing to me, but there was no sign that work had started, so fingers crossed they are postponing it until August.

Across the River, it was all lovely. I'm sure the last little bit will be fine, too. 

Something to remember: when you have finished the last hill, and are passing through Wimbledon village, you only have a little under 10 flat miles to go, with a lovely downhill into Putney. Enjoy it!

Good luck next weekend everyone! It should be fun!


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> For those that have missed it, the route literally passes the end of my road which will be a kicker on the day


Tell us where then as I'm sure you have already planned all the cakes that fellow CC members will be stopping off for on the way past? If you could have a brew or a coffee at the ready for us as well, that would be great


----------



## Simontm (25 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Tell us where then as I'm sure you have already planned all the cakes that fellow CC members will be stopping off for on the way past? If you could have a brew or a coffee at the ready for us as well, that would be great


Hah, I wish. Wife and daughter will be heading up to meet me at the finish


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Hah, I wish. Wife and daughter will be heading up to meet me at the finish


Even better. Just leave some cakes and a couple of flasks where we can find them and get the wife and daughter to have the same ready at the finish as well


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Even better. Just leave some cakes and a couple of *flasks* where we can find them and get the wife and daughter to have the same ready at the finish as well


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

BBC now forecasting light rain for Sunday, at least around here


----------



## philk56 (26 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> BBC now forecasting light rain for Sunday, at least around here


I'm not taking any notice of the forecast until at least Friday. I'm sure it will change every day!


----------



## User33236 (26 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> I'm not taking any notice of the forecast until at least Friday. I'm sure it will change every day!


Im not taking any notice of the forecast until at least Saturday evening.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

True, but if heavy rain looks likely I will consider deferring, I'm not taking any chances with my safety. It's going to be hard enough on me as it is


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

As long as its not like last year! Christ it was wet!


----------



## philk56 (26 Jul 2015)

Well it's certainly miserable outside at the moment and after last Friday hopefully we'll have used up most of the rain by next week


----------



## DaveReading (26 Jul 2015)

The advance forecast for last Sunday was dire, so much so that I swapped my training ride to the Saturday.

When Sunday came around, it was fine.


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

As long as it is still warm, what's a bit of rain? After all, those of us who did it last year have got no excuse 

Just hope they don't shorten the route again just because of a bit of rain.


----------



## Stedman (26 Jul 2015)

The Metcheck forecast is fine. See: http://www.metcheck.com/UK/7days.as...&locationID=57206&lat=51.5&lon=-0.1&findtype=

I will not be impressed if it is shortened again because of a little bit of rain!


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> As long as it is still warm, what's a bit of rain? After all, those of us who did it last year have got no excuse
> 
> Just hope they don't shorten the route again just because of a bit of rain.


Because falling and getting hurt would be a disaster for me


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Because falling and getting hurt would be a disaster for me


Ride within your limits. Others will be taking risks if it is dry or wet but that is their choice.

Look at it another way. If the weather forecast is dry, but it starts raining (who trusts weather forecasts 100% ) 5 minutes after you have started, what will you do then? Carry on?

Or, say you had someone who was taking risks hit you in dry conditions causing you to fall and hurt yourself?

There are dangers be it dry or wet.

I stopped once because a rider and fallen to see if he was OK. He was, but he had fallen at the end of his drive, AFTER his ride.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

I'm not confident riding in the rain and there'll be others who are similar. It's just not worth the risk for me. If I have to ride slowly due to the rain, I won't get round. So there's no point trying. I had to deal with the disapppintment of having to withdraw last year. I can't again. End of  

There won't be torrential rain without it being forecast. Drizzle for a bit I'll deal with it


----------



## DaveReading (26 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Because falling and getting hurt would be a disaster for me



Even if the full course is open, you still have the option to take either or both of the shortcuts that omit Leith Hill and Box Hill, if conditions are not to your liking.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

I'd rather defer and have a chance at the whole route. I've waited two years to do this. I want the best opportunity


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

I think it will be a shame for you to pull on Friday due to a weather forecast. Or actually multiple forecasts because as it is 100 miles, it can be quite easily dry in one place but tipping it down in another. Lets say on Friday the weather is dry for Sunday but rain on Monday so you decide to do it. The wind picks up on Saturday and the rain arrives early on Sunday. Will you do it or pull out?

Last year was my first sportive and so I had never ridden with others. Yet I was put with over 10,000 other cyclists, some in the same boat (excuse the pun ), with the aftermath of a hurricane added to the mix and do you think I was confident?

You've said you don't like riding in groups, yet you've entered an event with 24,999 other cyclists so dry or wet, you'll automatically gain confidence there. So your already going against one of your worries without probably even thinking about it 

Us humans can do things if we put our mind to it and conquer things so even if it is raining, you would probably still get around


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

It's my decision to make


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> It's my decision to make


Never said it wasn't 

Just trying to give some encouragement even with my feelings from last year of people deferring because of the rain.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

It's optional to take part. No one should be forced to take part of they don't feel happy doing so. You pull out and forfeit your fee and pay again, it's not a free pass

People have their own reasons for withdrawing due to the weather and not just because they don't want to get wet

Weren't you the one who told me up thread to consider my long term health, that's just what I'm doing  I've spent the last 18 months trying to recover from an injury after being knocked off my bike, no fault of my own, and other consequences of that 

Just like people are able to apply take part more than once  I have my own feelings on that


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> You pull out and forfeit your fee and pay again, it's not a free pass


Well it is because you have that place secured instead of having to go through the ballot or raise money. You've also stopped someone doing it who would have loved to come rain or shine.


vickster said:


> No one should be forced to take part of they don't feel happy doing so.


To be honest from what you've said, your not happy doing it so why withhold that place from others!


vickster said:


> Just like people are able to apply take part more than once  I have my own feelings on that


They still have to win a place through the ballot or raise money for charity though! 

If your referring to me having done it last year, I had to make up about £400 of my sponsorship and this year is looking to be about £300, So that is £700 that I will have paid to worthy causes through my own choice and do you hear me moaning. Oh, and you can add on the same entry fee that you have only had to pay twice on top.

I think @CarlP will be doing it for the second time this year as well. Both times for charity if I remember correctly.

I wish I hadn't tried to give you encouragement now.


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2015)

I want to do it of course, I've trained hard for it since having knee surgery in February but I'm not prepared to take unnecessary risk if heavy rain is forecast

I didn't pull out last year due to the weather. In June I was strongly advised not to attempt it by the consultant surgeon who cleaned the infection out of my leg caused my being knocked off. From May, up until that point, I had been trying to train to do it, but ended up with overuse injuries as a result of that training and my other leg trying to make up for post injury muscle wasting. I hadn't been able to ride for several months following the accident and subsequent surgery and I lost a load of calf muscle, which I still haven't regained. I was gutted at having to pull out

I have no idea how many people pulled out last year or their reasons for doing so. Or indeed how many took up those places this year

Anyhow, I'm leaving it there. Good luck for your ride and fundraising


----------



## Steppylud (26 Jul 2015)

It is going to be a beautiful day


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

I'm looking forward to going down Whitehall, turning onto and then The Mall. Not because it is the finish, but because if it is anything like last year, the crowd was like nothing else.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2015)

@sleaver eckshooooally, this is my third time. 1st time I got in on the ballot, 2nd & 3rd charity places.


----------



## Simontm (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I'm looking forward to going down Whitehall, turning onto and then The Mall. Not because it is the finish, but because if it is anything like last year, the crowd was like nothing else.


wet?


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> wet?


Nope. Believe it or not, it was actually sunny when I finished 

If you've never done it before, I won't give it away. Hopefully they will be as good as last year though.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> wet?




I arrived at the finish perfectly dry. the last hour or so had been with no rain and technical fabrics are great. I did not bother putting on a waterproof layer at all - much more comfortable just getting wet!


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Damn this dissertation that I am writing which is already making me wonder if I am ill or just tired.


This probably explains a lot. I agreed with you a few pages back, and you attacked me. I then made another point, also agreeing with you and you turned and attacked me again. Now you are attacking Vickster both for thinking of withdrawing *AND *for not withdrawing last October.

I think you are more stressed than you realise.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

@jefmcg eh 

If the 'few pages back' thing is how the start times work, I'm still waiting for you to post a link to the information  If you remember, I said I would quite happily be proved wrong if you could. Yep, you read that right, if you can link to your information, I will quite happy say I was wrong 

As for Vickster, she did withdraw last year and I haven't said anything about that because I know she did it based on medical advice as she said so in both this thread and last years. So I don't know why you are saying she didn't.

As for her 'thinking about withdrawing this year', if you go back over the posts, I think you will find that I was actually trying to encourage her to take part by putting aside my thoughts on people withdrawing because of rain (I even said that in a post ). When she became dismissive of that encouragement, I gave in.

Vickster also made a comment about people who have entered more than once. I think you'll find that probably everyone in here who has offered her encouragement will have done it at least twice by the end of Sunday and one every year. Is that anyway to treat people who are trying to help her?

So yeah, if saying I am happy to be proved wrong and putting my real thoughts aside to offer encouragement to someone only to be made as though I wished I hadn't and to see comments made against others who have also offered encouragement is being stressed then fine, that is your opinion


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

I never actually said what my views are on people doing it more than once. I have no issue with it per se, but priority should be given to those who haven't done it before (and maybe it is, I don't administer the ballot). If there are then spaces left either initially or spaces become available, then there could be a second ballot. Maybe someone else got my place last year, I don't know.
I also don't know how many people are unsuccessful in getting charity places, however there are always charities who post on here after the draw is made offering spaces, so I'm assuming there is no major over subscription

I have clear reasons for not wishing to put myself at unnecessary risk if the weather is bad. There were reports of nasty crashes in the bad weather which would probably have been more in number if the course had not been shortened to take out the areas that were deemed higher risk by the organisers after a full risk assessment. I volunteered last year, went to a training session given by the operations director, they would not have taken that decision lightly

Yes I can ride as safely as I can ride but I can't influence what others do, either because they take risks or simply lose control. I realise it is not a risk free event but wet weather is detrimental to safety on a bike, we've all skidded on wet drain covers at some point or other


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2015)

Enough with the silly arguments please.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Enough with the silly arguments please.


Yes, exactly. That's why I didn't offer the proof demanded above. It was getting needlessly aggressive, and it's not my "thread". I missed the ballot, but I've been riding with vickster while she's been training and have done the western loop a few times myself, so I can hopefully offer some useful help, like my update on the road surfaces last weekend. I was also curious about the selection process and start times - I'm interested in data and also assumed my demographic would make me a shoo-in, so it's not as simple as I thought. Anyway, my hypotheticals seemed to anger sleaver, so I shut up. Happy to have a pointless internet fight as the next person, but not at the cost of derailing a thread which will otherwise help the riders who need info and advice for next weekend.

To that end, I'll repeat: *LOOK OUT FOR THE POTHOLE AT THE LIGHTS AT THE BOTTOM OF PUTNEY HILL*


----------



## Simontm (27 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> To that end, I'll repeat: *LOOK OUT FOR THE POTHOLE AT THE LIGHTS AT THE BOTTOM OF PUTNEY HILL*


Left or right hand side? 

BTW, stil no sign of workmen on the Portsmouth Road...at least when I go and return from work anyways.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Left or right hand side?


Left hand side, quite near the gutter as I recall. I think it was around some road furniture.

In fact, I think it's here - photo taken in may, and it's worse now.

@vickster does that look right to you?

(I'd still expect it to be fixed next weekend)


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

Rather than having a sly dig after CarlP's post, I'll just reply to this bit:



jefmcg said:


> I was also curious about the *selection process* and start times - I'm interested in data and also assumed my demographic would make me a shoo-in


On the Runners World forum, someone who worked for the company who ran the ballot for the London Marathon and he basically explained how it worked. Considering RideLondon is run by the same company, it could be assumed it would be the same process. I unfortunately can't find it now though so I won't say exactly what was in it.

If you look at any running forum around the time of the London Marathon ballot, you will see loads of post about people 'gaming' the system just to get a place.

Found it - http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/general-running/london-marathonballot-or-hand-picked/176538.html


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

@vickster suggestion

http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazard/117934


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Left hand side, quite near the gutter as I recall. I think it was around some road furniture.
> 
> In fact, I think it's here - photo taken in may, and it's worse now.
> 
> ...


It's rather closer to the lights than that I think. I was trying to avoid it and I was only a few cars back. I was in the middle of the lane and pointed it out to a driver wanting to get into the left as she was behind a few cars waiting to turn right
It's right by the pavement but biggish so keep out


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> It's rather closer to the lights than that I think.


Yeah, I thought so too, that's why I asked. But I can't find any likely candidates closer to the intersection.

Anyway, just stay away from the left kerb as you approach the Putney road shops.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Rather than having a sly dig after CarlP's post



It really wasn't meant to be a dig; you'd asked me twice for a response - the least I owed you was a response explaining why I wasn't responding. If you see what I mean.


> Found it - http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/general-running/london-marathonballot-or-hand-picked/176538.html


Matches my assumption. I guess I just underestimated the size of my demo. Which is cool, I don't really think I'm a sportive rider.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> *LOOK OUT FOR THE POTHOLE AT THE LIGHTS AT THE BOTTOM OF PUTNEY HILL*


Sorry, did someone say something about a pothole  

It is surprising what you have to do before you even register at ExCel. So far I need to:

Replace my front tyre
Clean my bike
Replace the cleats that have been having on by a thread after they got trashed at Velothon Wales. Damn those proper(ish) hills.
Buy gels and drink stuff
Plan and load the route from the hotel to the start on my Garmin
Work out how I'm going to fit everything in a smaller racksack as the one I took last year didn't fit to well in the drawstring bag. Yeah, found that out at the bag drop  Before some smart arse says I should have checked  it had fitted in bags before.
Probably loads of other stuff I haven't thought of yet!


----------



## Steppylud (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Sorry, did someone say something about a pothole
> 
> It is surprising what you have to do before you even register at ExCel. So far I need to:
> 
> ...



I have to do all of the above apart from clean bike and replace cleats, oh and I am not going from your hotel you will be glad to hear. Hopefully travelling light enough not to need a rucksack.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Sorry, did someone say something about a pothole
> 
> It is surprising what you have to do before you even register at ExCel. So far I need to:
> 
> ...





Steppylud said:


> I have to do all of the above apart from clean bike and replace cleats, oh and I am not going from your hotel you will be glad to hear. Hopefully travelling light enough not to need a rucksack.



Bike cleaned and checked.check
Tyres checked.check
Hotel booked. check
Food/Drink. check
Paperwork checked.check.

All we have to do is get there, we (the fragrant Mrs P and I) are going up on Friday and staying three nights coming back on Monday. We are cycling up from Didcot to Stratford during the day, chilling /sight seeing Saturday, doing the ride Sunday, cycling home Monday. Sorted-Bosh-Tuesday.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

Something I forgot. Plastic bags to put my spare clothes in just in case in rains and some bright spark decides it is a good idea to put all the bags on the ground to get soaked again


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Sorry, did someone say something about a pothole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait till you register - some VERY cheap offers last year


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

Oh, I wouldn't be replacing anything on my bike (including tyres) a couple of days before a long ride. You don't want to discover you've fitted a duff component on the actual ride.

On the upside, 100 miles isn't really a long ride.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> wait till you register - some VERY cheap offers last year


That's what I'm considering as I think SiS did something like a 5 for 3 deal last year. I say SiS because High5 normally ends up with me hoping their is a portaloo close by


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Oh, I wouldn't be replacing anything on my bike (including tyres) a couple of days before a long ride. You don't want to discover you've fitted a duff component on the actual ride.
> 
> On the upside, 100 miles isn't really a long ride.


I've currently got a couple of leafs in my tyre that I put in there after fixing a puncture to stop the inner tube coming through a hole about 2-3mm long!

Still think I shouldn't replace it 

Edit - That was about 2 weeks ago so the leafs have probably seen better days!


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

I'm staying in a hotel too, I have no plans to take anything with me that cant fit in the kit bag, which I assume will be the same size as the one I was given last year, my large saddle bag and tri bag

For SIS, this should provide what is needed. Fresh bottle too
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...esvaid=50080&gclid=CNPxlKqs-8YCFe-WtAodQPQN8A


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Why do you need to buy gels. I understand they give them out, you'll presumably stop somewhere before you need it just before Wimbledon


They give out High5 ones and based on past experiences when I was running, they will make sure I need to stop quite a few times before Wimbledon if you get what I mean


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Still think I shouldn't replace it


No, I meant you should have replaced it two weeks ago, and done at least one long training ride on it. And never ride very far on a front wheel or tyre that might fail. Failures at the front can be catastrophic, as my non-union clavicle attests.

But without a time machine - yes, replace it now.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> No, I meant you should have replaced it two weeks ago


Yes mum 



jefmcg said:


> and done at least one long training ride on it


It happened on my last long ride 



jefmcg said:


> And never ride very far on a front wheel or tyre that might fail.


That's why I'm changing it  When it happened though, I had to get home.



jefmcg said:


> Failures at the front can be catastrophic


It was at the front and while it didn't cause me to crash, it was on a downhill section. The tube didn't 'burst' but it was a rapid(ish) deflation rather than a slow puncture.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I saw that, edited my post. Do you really think you'll need gels before Wimbledon. I have one in the bag, but never needed and plan not to as I can't swallow them based on a trial at a cycling show. Jelly babies and flapjack for me, and a sandwich stop somewhere


Humans don't normally have enough carbohydrates in them to fuel us for that distance and everyone is different in what they require energy wise or how they get it. For example, your not using gels but your Jelly Babies and sandwich will be doing the same as a gel would for me.

I may not need to use what I take either, I didn't at Velothon Wales but it is better to have them than not


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

I will also have flapjacks and I have always put empty wrappers/packets in my jersey pockets since day one of cycling


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2015)

I shall be taking a couple of meat pasties and or sausage rolls with me, there's too much sweet stuff at the feed stations.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

I'm going in armed with Nakd bars for the first 30 - 40 miles and High5 Gels via my awesome Salomon Hydrapak (no faffing with sticky packets or fingers) and a banana for the hills. The rather awesome @themosquitoking will be meeting me at THAT bend after Box Hill to swap over water bottles, Hydrapaks, Nakd bars and a Welsh Cake to munch right there while I regale stories of adventure / catch my breath / throw up.

That's the plan if it doesn't rain. If it does I may have to detour to Carshalton to get my stuff...


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I'm going in armed with Nakd bars for the first 30 - 40 miles and High5 Gels via my awesome Salomon Hydrapak (no faffing with sticky packets or fingers) and a banana for the hills. The rather awesome @themosquitoking will be meeting me at THAT bend after Box Hill to swap over water bottles, Hydrapaks, Nakd bars and a Welsh Cake to munch right there while I regale stories of adventure / catch my breath / throw up.
> 
> That's the plan if it doesn't rain. If it does I may have to detour to Carshalton to get my stuff...



What a faff!

Food supplies on the route are the best I've seen on a sportive!


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> What a faff!
> 
> Food supplies on the route are the best I've seen on a sportive!


I'm thinking a BLT sarnie from Sainsburys on Dorking high St personally and maybe a bag of crisps

But then for me it's not a race...except to beat the broom wagon


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> What a faff!
> 
> Food supplies on the route are the best I've seen on a sportive!



I only eat what I am used to, and I'm used to High5 gels, Nakd bars and Sainsburys bananas...

Anyway what's so faffy about stuffing 4 bars, a banana and a rubber hydrapak in the back of your pockets?


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> What a faff!


+1

Is this a 100 mile ride on a mild day around London, or the transcontinental?


----------



## rb58 (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm thinking a BLT sarnie from Sainsburys on Dorking high St personally and maybe a bag of crisps
> 
> But then for me it's not a race...except to beat the broom wagon


I'm with you. Salt and Vinegar flavour crisps I find most suitable for a bike ride. I've never really understood the gels and energy bars thing. If I get hungry, I stop at a shop and buy a sandwich and my stomach usually thanks me for it. And a nice cup of tea. Then have my dinner when I get home.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

Actually maybe @jefmcg can hand me the sandwich as I go past Sainsburys on Dorking High Street. I will need to stop to eat though as the lettuce can get caught in the throat, what an ignominious end, death by iceberg  It would be like the Titanic all over again  They could make a film about me, but I'd rather George Clooney  than Leonardo Di Caprio


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm thinking a BLT sarnie from Sainsburys on Dorking high St personally and maybe a bag of crisps



Sounds like a plan.

FYI folks, there's a Bike Shop on the route in West Street, Dorking, which was open last year & 2013 it got me out of trouble in '13


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> I'm with you. Salt and Vinegar flavour crisps I find most suitable for a bike ride. I've never really understood the gels and energy bars thing. If I get hungry, I stop at a shop and buy a sandwich and my stomach usually thanks me for it. *And a nice cup of tea.* Then have my dinner when I get home.



2013 the WI were selling tea & cakes at Box Hill Village Hall.


----------



## Simontm (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm staying in a hotel too, I have no plans to take anything with me that cant fit in the kit bag, which I assume will be the same size as the one I was given last year, my large saddle bag and tri bag
> 
> For SIS, this should provide what is needed. Fresh bottle too
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...esvaid=50080&gclid=CNPxlKqs-8YCFe-WtAodQPQN8A


Exactly how big is the bag then? Was planning to bring some spare clothes and the plastic container containing my dinner the night before and a book - staying at my uncle's flat whilst he's away and want to keep down the cooking/washing-up.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Actually maybe @jefmcg can hand me the sandwich as I go past Sainsburys on Dorking High Street


Kingston, Walton, Wimbledon - sure.


Dorking? Nup. Not going to mess with all that diverted traffic that far.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> Food supplies on the route are the best I've seen on a sportive!


Unless they give you the squits!



vickster said:


> But then for me it's not a race...except to beat the broom wagon


Here we go again. All this talk of food and the word 'race' had to make an appearance didn't it 

At the end of the day, everyone has different needs food wise and quite frankly, it is rude to assume that just because you don't need a lot, everyone else should be the same.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Exactly how big is the bag then? Was planning to bring some spare clothes and the plastic container containing my dinner the night before and a book - staying at my uncle's flat whilst he's away and want to keep down the cooking/washing-up.


Bigger than a plimsoll bag but smaller than a dustbin liner.
It's one of those toughened 'not quite rucksack' plastic bag affairs, I think some posh clothes shops use the same profile for their bags. The rope/string draw string things. I believe I fitted a daysack in mine OK. Sounds like you shouldn't have an issue. You get it when you register anyway so you can check your options. You stick one of your notrace numbers on it from the pack, to prove it's yours.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Kingston, Walton, Wimbledon - sure.
> 
> 
> Dorking? Nup. Not going to mess with all that diverted traffic that far.


Probably the wrong timing for lunch in those places. Need to look at where the cut offs are


----------



## User33236 (27 Jul 2015)

I enjoyed the fig rolls at one stop last year. Not had one in years and forgot how good they are.


----------



## Hugh Jarce (27 Jul 2015)

Hoping to cycle to start over Tower Bridge.
Info states Tower Bridge will be closed 5.30 AM onwards - does anyone know if it will be closed for motor
vehicles _only_ but open to Cycles and Pedestrians ?


----------



## rb58 (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> At the end of the day, everyone has different needs food wise and quite frankly, it is rude to assume that just because you don't need a lot, everyone else should be the same.


Rude? Really? It's probably rude of you to assume I don't "need a lot". I can tell you right now, I'll probably have two sandwiches.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Where did I say I don't need a lot?!?


Where did I say you didn't? That part was a general comment at those making comments about other peoples food needs and what should and shouldn't be needed etc.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Rude? Really? It's probably rude of you to assume I don't "need a lot". I can tell you right now, I'll probably have two sandwiches.


If you like proper sarnies, there's a cafe off the high street in Dorking that does monsters


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Jul 2015)

Is there an opportunity to get some water at the start?

I cant remember from 2 years ago & was abit late so had to hurry through!


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> It's probably rude of you to assume I don't "need a lot". I can tell you right now, I'll probably have two sandwiches.


Again, it was a general comment aimed at those making those comments.



vickster said:


> You quoted me


Doesn't mean the whole post is dedicated to you.

Hopefully this thread will get back on track soon rather than people continuing to have a pop at others at every opportunity.


----------



## philk56 (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> What a faff!
> 
> Food supplies on the route are the best I've seen on a sportive!


What are the queues like at the food stops?


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Is there an opportunity to get some water at the start?
> 
> I cant remember from 2 years ago & was abit late so had to hurry through!


Advice I have heard from another event: bring an extra bottle of water to the start. Just a 1.5 or 2 litre bottle from the supermarket. Use it while waiting, and when you are close to the start, dispose of it. If there's no bin, just put it in a corner - no really littering as they'll be clearing the area anyway. That means you start hydrated and with full bottles, without faff. Should be much less than a pound.

As long as you can work out a way to carry it.


----------



## rb58 (27 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Is there an opportunity to get some water at the start?
> 
> I cant remember from 2 years ago & was abit late so had to hurry through!


What is the water situation generally? Are there likely to be massive queues to fill a bottle at the drinks stations?


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> What are the queues like at the food stops?


Bad at Newlands Corner apparently


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Where did I say you didn't? That part was a general comment at those making comments about other peoples food needs and what should and shouldn't be needed etc.



Don't bother @sleaver, I think some just want to start an argument.



philk56 said:


> What are the queues like at the food stops?



The first at Hampton Court was wide open and easy to get in and get out. The one at Newlands Corner was like Aldi at Christmas. Can't even remember remembering location / looking at the third HUB - if it was Box Hill my guess as it was very busy with people (as you would expect) would be a wide berth unless you like congestion / queues / wasting time. I didn't bother stopping at the 3rd HUB back then, and I won't this year. Would rather be a little more prepared with my own needs.

There are plenty of mini water stops around the course to fill up with water.

All the above based on 2013's ride.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> What are the queues like at the food stops?


I avoided the stop at the top of Newlands last year as people said it was very busy with no way of getting out once you had realised.

I stopped in the 'water stop' which basically have water, a small amount of food and toilets in Pryford (sp?) and apart from the queue for the toilets, it was fine. I did stop at the 'hub' in Leatherhead and while there were a few people there, you could get through quickly.

I wonder if Newlands is busy because IMO, having a 'hub' at Hampton Court is quite close to the start.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I avoided the stop at the top of Newlands last year as people said it was very busy with no way of getting out once you had realised.
> 
> I stopped in the 'water stop' which basically have water, a small amount of food and toilets in Pryford (sp?) and apart from the queue for the toilets, it was fine. I did stop at the 'hub' in Leatherhead and while there were a few people there, you could get through quickly.
> 
> I wonder if Newlands is busy because IMO, having a 'hub' at Hampton Court is quite close to the start.



Newlands was busy because of the layout of the stop - to control the numbers they had a rope creating a lane you had to go all the way down, toilets at the U turn, then back to get food and water. Whole thing took 30 minutes for me to do my man business and get a banana...

I stopped at Hampton to refill a water bottle. It wasn't quiet because of how many people stopped, so much as the table and number of volunteers was as long as the drive into the place, and the whole width was available to just ride up to. So you could arrive, get your stuff, and could go. No queuing or "faffing"...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jul 2015)

I also stopped at Leatherhead, there was a constant flow of people but everything was accessible with no queuing. As I've mentioned before, I also tried to get mechanical help (chain was rubbing on the front derailleur in certain gears) because I was worried a niggle might become a mechanical and it was basically a waste of time queuing followed by a derisive announcement that it must be me cross chaining (it wasn't) and not to be such a crap rider and why have you got gears anyway (I may be paraphrasing) so I'd suggest not bothering trying for mechanical assistance unless something is actually hanging off/has fallen off the bike as it just uses time unproductively.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I also stopped at Leatherhead, there was a constant flow of people but everything was accessible with no queuing. As I've mentioned before, I also tried to get mechanical help (chain was rubbing on the front derailleur in certain gears) because I was worried a niggle might become a mechanical and it was basically a waste of time queuing followed by a derisive announcement that it must be me cross chaining (it wasn't) and not to be such a crap rider and why have you got gears anyway (I may be paraphrasing) so I'd suggest not bothering trying for mechanical assistance unless something is actually hanging off/has fallen off the bike as it just uses time unproductively.



Ah 3rd hub was Leatherhead? Didn't even notice it lol. Too busy catching Boris who had a flat at that point in Cobham.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I also tried to get mechanical help


Last year they had Mavic vehicles who I thought were quite good. Or am I wrong about them or do they have 'other support' options as well?


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> What are the queues like at the food stops?



loads of tables/food points. i stopped at HC and Newlands and did not have to queue at either


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Bad at Newlands Corner apparently



not when i was there.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> not when i was there.


I expect it depends where you are. An early start it may not be so busy, a middle start it may be, a late start it may not be


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

I didn't see any Mavic vehicles in 2013 (not to say they weren't there) but the HUBs and drink stations have mechanical support of some description.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> What is the water situation generally? *Are there likely to be massive queues to fill a bottle at the drinks stations*?



last time, no.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> I expect it depends where you are. An early start it may not be so busy, a middle start it may be, a late start it may not be



I had a middle start and found no queues anywhere


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2015)

I saw Mavic vehicles in '13, also there was a chap at the bottom of Leith Hill, as you turned right on to the A25 on the verge on the right, with a foot pump and inner tubes for sale.

As for stopping, I didn't stop at any of the feed stations last year, I couldn't be bothered with the faff, had a big breakfast, I took what I needed and a friend of mine waited for my at West Byfleet with a flask of tea and some biccies. I stopped there, and at Richmond park for a wee.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> I had a middle start and found no queues anywhere


Good. I'm hoping no loo queues, yeah cos that'll happen with the ladies


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jul 2015)

Mavic vehicles were around in 2014, but I didn't see them doing much.

Newlands got a reputation in 2013, so I avoided it in 2014, they might have learnt their lesson and made it better. There's only one way to find out really.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> last time, no.



Stop stating this as fact.

30 minutes it took me last time at Newlands Corner to get through the queue to have a toilet break, and get a banana. Even if you dont want a toilet break, you still have to follow the queue round the system. Clearly you got there at a quiet time, but if you get there with hundreds of other people like I experienced in 2013 then yes, a massive queue is likely at Newlands. Especially with the added numbers of riders.

IMO the best thing to do if you want to avoid the chance of a big queue is to top up prior or after Newlands.

Or don't. let us know how you get on.

Unlikely at HC as it is far bigger a location to handle big numbers.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

One tip re the route:

Between Kingston & Raynes park, you come up Coombe hill then down toward the A3.

The LH side of the road is uneven with repaired spots and ironwork, keep on the RH side for a smoother ride.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

Anyone done the Leith Hill descent in the last few weeks to comment on the state of the road? Any work done on it?


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2015)

The left hand side of Wimbledon hill was pretty ropey on Saturday too


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I didn't see any Mavic vehicles in 2013 (not to say they weren't there) but the HUBs and drink stations have mechanical support of some description.


They have a stand at the expo and the weekend is listed on their site (http://www.mavic.co.uk/events) but that obviously doesn't mean that they will be out on the road for us. Maybe the expo is to get our hopes up and the it is just the Pro's who get them 

Got to admit, when Velothon Wales said their support would be provided by Halfords, I did get a bit worried


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> They have a stand at the expo and the weekend is listed on their site (http://www.mavic.co.uk/events) but that obviously doesn't mean that they will be out on the road for us. Maybe the expo is to get our hopes up and the it is just the Pro's who get them
> 
> Got to admit, when Velothon Wales said their support would be provided by Halfords, I did get a bit worried



Only vehicles I saw were emergency vehicles and a couple of bikes with cameramen on. Not that they seemed to film us scrubs unless we were former Olympic athletes, politicians or tv chefs...

If I do see one out I must resist the urge to stick my hand up and ask for a dérailleur adjustment while I ride..


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Stop stating this as fact.
> 
> 30 minutes it took me last time at Newlands Corner to get through the queue to have a toilet break, and get a banana. Even if you dont want a toilet break, you still have to follow the queue round the system. Clearly you got there at a quiet time, but if you get there with hundreds of other people like I experienced in 2013 then yes, a massive queue is likely at Newlands. Especially with the added numbers of riders.
> 
> ...




Sorry, but it is a fact that last time with a middle start, I experienced no long queues or delays at either Newlands or HC.

From my garmin activity record
My moving time was 5:46 and *total* stop time 32 minutes.

5 minutes at Hampton court - from leaving the road to restarting
8 minutes at Newlands - from leaving the road to restarting

IIRC i had a 7:30 ish start and was therefore at HC at 9:00 and Newlands at 10:30


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> Sorry, but it is a fact that last time with a middle start, I experienced no long queues or delays at either Newlands or HC.
> 
> From my garmin activity record
> My moving time was 5:46 and *total* stop time 32 minutes.
> ...



I'm not disputing your experience. I'm saying stop saying there will be no issues at Newlands Corner as a matter of fact.

I also started mid time, and when I got there it was worse that this (I had a queue to even get to this part) -







I had to queue for 5 minutes just to get to the point of parking the bike. Then queued for the toilet, then had to shuffle along with everyone else down the bottom of the barriers end, and back to find the nearest available spot to get some water.

In 2013 Newlands took half an hour by itself, I stopped for 2 mins to get water at HC, and didn't stop at the 3rd HUB. 3 mins chatting to friends at a turning after Box Hill. Total stoppage 35 mins, 85% of which was NC.

HC has separate entrance and exits, has an open design to the table, and comes after 35 short flat miles or thereabouts - its unlikely to have queues. Newlands is an obvious bottleneck having the same entrance and exit, and being at the top of the first of the "big" three hills.

People may well find it quiet, they may find it horrendously busy, or they may find it somewhere in between. YMWV.

Personally I'm staying on the left side of the road and carrying straight on down the hill.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> Sorry, but it is a fact that last time with a middle start, I experienced no long queues or delays at either Newlands or HC.


The 'I' is the important bit. People need to make their own mind up about if it will be busy or not rather than taking just one opinion.

Everyone's experience is valid at the end of the day.

Also, bear in mind that last year people dropped out and I expect quite a few wanted to get around rather than stand around getting even more wet (if that was possible). The numbers are even greater this year and if it is sunny, who knows, everyone may decide the want to stop at Newlands making it worse than 2013.


----------



## Zcapp96 (27 Jul 2015)

I didn't stop at all last year, made it around on just two bottles. Might have had something to do with the 4 or 5 bottle's worth of rain I must have swallowed!


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> I didn't stop at all last year, made it around on just two bottles. Might have had something to do with the 4 or 5 bottle's worth of rain I must have swallowed!



osmosis - you took it in through the skin.


----------



## Steppylud (27 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Anyone done the Leith Hill descent in the last few weeks to comment on the state of the road? Any work done on it?



Did it two weeks ago, it didnt seem too bad at all, a bit bumpy but no real holes.


----------



## philk56 (27 Jul 2015)

Thanks, sorry I asked 

I'm aiming to take enough food with me and just stop if necessary for water but good to know previous experiences. I'm sure a lot depends on timing.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2015)

For those who have not ridden the route:

Sawyer's hill in Richmond park is the first marked hill and is deceptive - draggy and long and very open on both sides, it does not feel steep but it is easy to go into the Red Zone without intending to.

The stretch from Hampton Court bridge to Walton, looks and feels flat, but is in fact following the river up stream and long stretches are false flat with a 1-1.5% grade.
(Significance of 1.5% grade? it requires approx double the power output to keep the same speed as on 0% grade)
Again, it is easy to work too hard keeping the speed up with the bunches.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

PK99 said:


> The stretch from Hampton Court bridge to Walton, looks and feels flat, but is in fact following the river up stream and long stretches are false flat with a 1-1.5% grade.


I ride this quite often, and have never noticed it. It seems very flat to me. And to strava. And RideWithGPS says 26m climb over 6.1 km, which makes it about 0.04%. What makes you think there is such a climb there?

@PK99 this wasn't meant to be an attack - it's a genuine question. Ignore the response below


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> What makes you think there is such a climb there?


Don't say it out loud, but he's probably trying to justify why he is slow on that section


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jul 2015)

Has he mentioned the Drop Bears on the Leith Hill descent yet? :-)


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> Did it two weeks ago, it didnt seem too bad at all, a bit bumpy but no real holes.



Was there any noticeable patches in the road, or other signs work has happened there? Last time I went down there it was quite squeaky bumtime in parts.


----------



## Steppylud (27 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Was there any noticeable patches in the road, or other signs work has happened there? Last time I went down there it was quite squeaky bumtime in parts.



Not that I really noticed. My mate warned me about it but I didn't really have an issue. 

And for a clarification I am a total pansy when it comes to pot holes/uneven road/manhole covers.

And for further clarification I am an equal pansy when it comes to going down hills fast too.


----------



## MichaelO (27 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Was there any noticeable patches in the road, or other signs work has happened there? Last time I went down there it was quite squeaky bumtime in parts.


Been down it a few times in the last couple of weeks - it's not as bad as it was last year. Parts of the middle section (through the curves with high banks either side) has been resurfaced in the last 6 months, which was the worst part down there. The pot hole towards the top at the left hander was filled a year ago, and is still OK. There are a few bumps, but certainly nothing (that I've seen) that would cause me too much concern.


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> And for a clarification I am a total pansy when it comes to pot holes/uneven road/manhole covers.


Christ. Your going to be a nervous wreck after you've been through Surrey and will be phoning a Psychiatrist first thing on Monday morning hoping that their 9am has cancelled


----------



## Gareth C (27 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Bike cleaned and checked.check
> Tyres checked.check
> Hotel booked. check
> Food/Drink. check
> Paperwork checked.check.



As above, plus...

Bike checked for cracks in the frame. Check. 

Crack found where the seatpost goes in about a third of the way down to the bottom bracket, about 1cm long. Not sure how long it's been there, relatively minor, and there's a metal insert in the carbon, so I'm not too worried (plus I've wrapped it in gaffer tape, so it's probably stronger than the original). If you see someone going round out of the saddle even on the flats and descents, that'll be me!


----------



## slycle (27 Jul 2015)

Can anyone comment on how busy the drinks stations might be at Holmbury St Mary, Westcott or Box Hill? I'm hoping for a single drinks top-up stop, and ideally would be as quick as possible.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not doing this ride, you lot sound like a terrible bunch of carping, nagging, nitpicking, snotty daffodil nobbers .


Unfair! As one of the nobbers in this thread, I resent the accusation that I'm doing the ride!


----------



## rb58 (27 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not doing this ride, you lot sound like a terrible bunch of carping, nagging, nitpicking, snotty daffodil nobbers .


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not doing this ride, you lot sound like a terrible bunch of carping, nagging, nitpicking, snotty daffodil nobbers .


Its not like we haven't been moaning about people racing, the chance of it raining, the people who don't consider slower riders, potholes, how start times are unfair, cut off times, what people do or do not need to eat etc.


----------



## swansonj (27 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not doing this ride, you lot sound like a terrible bunch of carping, nagging, nitpicking, snotty daffodil nobbers .



I've been reading this thread with increasing bemusement. I haven't said anything because I believe in letting everyone enjoy cycling in their own way. If you really do find that this is the way you enjoy your cycling, well, good luck to you. But honestly, the more I read about gels and queues and time slots and cutoff times and overtaking and warnings about individual potholes and bends in the road, the more I personally feel motivated to get up from my computer, go get on my bike, and just cycle somewhere -anywhere - up a hill, to the coast, or just to the pub - just enjoying the freedom and simplicity of being on a bicycle. Each to their own ... I hope you have a great time. Please come back after the event and reassure us that you actually enjoyed it.


----------



## rb58 (27 Jul 2015)

swansonj said:


> I've been reading this thread with increasing bemusement. I haven't said anything because I believe in letting everyone enjoy cycling in their own way. If you really do find that this is the way you enjoy your cycling, well, good luck to you. But honestly, the more I read about gels and queues and time slots and cutoff times and overtaking and warnings about individual potholes and bends in the road, the more I personally feel motivated to get up from my computer, go get on my bike, and just cycle somewhere -anywhere - up a hill, to the coast, or just to the pub - just enjoying the freedom and simplicity of being on a bicycle. Each to their own ... I hope you have a great time. Please come back after the event and reassure us that you actually enjoyed it.


Well said. This thread is full of the reasons I don't do sportives. Although the DunRun Facebook page was even more hysterical in the run up to that this year. And that's not a sportive. But, as you say, each to his/her own.


----------



## philk56 (27 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Well said. This thread is full of the reasons I don't do sportives. Although the DunRun Facebook page was even more hysterical in the run up to that this year. And that's not a sportive. But, as you say, each to his/her own.


This is only the second sportive I have attempted (the first being Tour of Flanders) and I don't intend to do many more, if any. It was the opportunity to ride over this route, on closed roads and finishing on the Mall (hopefully!) that is the main appeal for me. I have ridden many audax rides and FNRTTC's and enjoy the stress-free and friendly atmosphere on those but I am hoping this will provide a different kind of experience. Of course I may enjoy it so much that I'll be applying again for next year!


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> This is only the second sportive I have attempted (the first being Tour of Flanders) and I don't intend to do many more, if any. It was the opportunity to ride over this route, on closed roads and finishing on the Mall (hopefully!) that is the main appeal for me. I have ridden many audax rides and FNRTTC's and enjoy the stress-free and friendly atmosphere on those but I am hoping this will provide a different kind of experience. Of course I may enjoy it so much that I'll be applying again for next year!



You will apply for it next year, riding on closed roads is addictive.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Well said. This thread is full of the reasons I don't do sportives. Although the DunRun Facebook page was even more hysterical in the run up to that this year. And that's not a sportive. But, as you say, each to his/her own.



Well, thanks for that helpful and informative post.


----------



## rb58 (28 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> This is only the second sportive I have attempted (the first being Tour of Flanders) and I don't intend to do many more, if any. It was the opportunity to ride over this route, on closed roads and finishing on the Mall (hopefully!) that is the main appeal for me. I have ridden many audax rides and FNRTTC's and enjoy the stress-free and friendly atmosphere on those but I am hoping this will provide a different kind of experience. Of course I may enjoy it so much that I'll be applying again for next year!


Closed roads is the appeal for me too, although I'm actually looking forward to riding through the Blackwall Tunnel even more.


----------



## Steppylud (28 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> Closed roads is the appeal for me too, although I'm actually looking forward to riding through the Blackwall Tunnel even more.



I am looking forward to this too, does anyone know what the route is from the Blackwall tunnel to the start, to my mind you would go straight up the A12 but as that is the 'actual' route it is not going to be possible.


----------



## DaveReading (28 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> I am looking forward to this too, does anyone know what the route is from the Blackwall tunnel to the start



No, but according to the RideLondon website it will be signposted from the tunnel, so you're not likely to get lost!


----------



## Steppylud (28 Jul 2015)

Yeah read that to, just wondered what wild goose chase we will be sent on to get to the start


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jul 2015)

From memory last year it kind of wibbled West a bit and then went through traffic congested back roads, I also didn't see many sign posts, so maybe I was in the wrong place although the failure to signpost the river boat for the return journey East suggests not (everyone was complaining about that.) Definitely didn't do the A12.


----------



## PK99 (28 Jul 2015)

DaveReading said:


> No, but according to the RideLondon website it will be signposted from the tunnel, so you're not likely to get lost!



plus, last year there was a stream of bikes to follow!

Make sure you know the location of your start area, that was the one aspect that was confusing last year with the "peleton" fragmenting in different directions


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2015)

Are the coloured areas well sign posted in the park? My friend is orange (aquatic), I'm green (velodrome) 
From a recent recce, they are quite far apart with different entrances recommended. Same load time but I leave 18 minutes later


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jul 2015)

There's what felt like a periphery road that goes round with all of the colours signposted, you follow your colour as the others disappear off and I found it a long ride (it took a lot longer to find my group than I'd expected) but easy enough to find. There were, however a number of people who were getting lost, I can only assume they didn't bother looking at any of the arrows on the signs and just rode and hoped. There was also at least one person in my area of the wrong colour who was going to ride with a mate. The marshals repeatedly told him to move to his own area, which he nodded agreement to and then did nothing. He rolled over the start next to his mate. The joy of a 'don't care' attitude and volunteer staff.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> From a recent recce, they are quite far apart


From my trips to the park for the Olympics, Paralympics and numerous visits to the Velodrome, the aquatics centre and Velodrome are a good 10 minute walk apart but there are good sized roads between the two which will be full of cyclists and most likely signposted. There will also be a good scattering of marshals who will be able to help as well.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2015)

I've wondered this every year but why do people get excited about cycling through the Blackwall Tunnel? Is it just because you can't normally do it?


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2015)

Thanks. The magazine suggests you need to enter the park through the closest entrance which are far apart. We are staying 5 miles away in barking, hopefully the roads will be quiet and navigation easy


----------



## Hugh Jarce (28 Jul 2015)

Anyone know if Tower Bridge will be open to cycles. TFL says it is closed from 5.30am, but is that just for cars.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2015)

I didn't enter the park through the closest entrance last year as I was staying at the Premier Inn at Westfield and my baggage drop was about 200 meters from the door going the short route. If I had followed the instructions, it would have probably taken me 5 minutes to get there.


----------



## Steppylud (28 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I've wondered this every year but why do people get excited about cycling through the Blackwall Tunnel? Is it just because you can't normally do it?



yes going down a tunnel you are not normally allowed is the excitement.....


----------



## Tomtrumps (28 Jul 2015)

All very positive this morning! Yes, I too am looking forward to closed roads and the Blackwall tunnel. Having never visited the Olympic Park, or cycled through Blackwall, I'm not sure how long it'll take me to get to my start point (yellow, near the Velopark). I'm in the 6 12 to 6 42 wave, I guess half an hour should be sufficient to to get from the drop off point at a leisurely pace?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jul 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> All very positive this morning! Yes, I too am looking forward to closed roads and the Blackwall tunnel. Having never visited the Olympic Park, or cycled through Blackwall, I'm not sure how long it'll take me to get to my start point (yellow, near the Velopark). I'm in the 6 12 to 6 42 wave, I guess half an hour should be sufficient to to get from the drop off point at a leisurely pace?



This was me last year -

Start Area: Green

Wave:B

Wave Load opening time: 06:20

Wave Load closing time:06:50

Start Time:07:20

I believe I was dropped off around 05:40 in Blackwall Lane with an intention to arrive at Green at 06:20 I know between faffing around in traffic North of the river (it really was very congested thanks to the closed roads) a very quick drop off of my bag and then a slow cruise around the periphery road following signs I arrived just after 06:50, which really surprised me, and left me a bit anxious. Not that they cared particularly. I also passed half a dozen people fixing punctures, including a couple in the Blackwall Tunnel, and I'm not sure it'd even got soggy at that point.

It all came good in the end, and the wait for 07:20 seemed to take forever but nonetheless I think I'd be looking to start it all earlier if I was riding again this year.


----------



## Steppylud (28 Jul 2015)

Is starting earlier possible? I'm travelling up with a mate and he has about an hour earlier start time than me so I will be milling about for a while. Would really rather just get going


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Don't stop though, it's beyond satire. "Surely no one needs a _gel_ before _Wimbledon_?" I love it.


Is that a hard or soft "g"?


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2015)

The organisers say no, but there is noting stopping you chancing it and seeing if a marshal will let you in. You've probably got more chance of this working if you are in the same coloured start as the numbers are coloured.

You can however start later I think, so if you are both in the same colour start, just have an extra hour in bed and your mate can then start with you.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2015)

> "Surely no one needs a _gel_ before _Wimbledon_?"


Just a thought, but what if someone was diabetic and they needed it to help manage their insulin levels. Would it be funny then?


----------



## Rustybucket (28 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Just a thought, but what if someone was diabetic and they needed it to help manage their insulin levels. Would it be funny then?


 
I would hope they already have their food strategy planned out & not to rely completely on the food stops!

But I get your point!


----------



## Adrian_K (28 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> I am looking forward to this too, does anyone know what the route is from the Blackwall tunnel to the start, to my mind you would go straight up the A12 but as that is the 'actual' route it is not going to be possible.


At the bottom of my Transport Options Booking Confirmation email there's a link.
"Your cycle route to the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park from each official drop off location will be marked with arrows to make your journey to the start venue as easy as possible. "
https://regonline.activeeurope.com/custImages/400000/401303/DROPD.pdf


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jul 2015)

Did a hilly ride today thru How Lane to Box Hill, and it was one of those days where you don't feel at it at all, and your legs feel like lead, and you can't seem to maintain any energy on the lumps, but when you get home you find you've hit some PBs or 3rd best times up those said lumps. Very strange.


----------



## User33236 (28 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> Is starting earlier possible? I'm travelling up with a mate and he has about an hour earlier start time than me so I will be milling about for a while. Would really rather just get going


They do not allow you to change your start times and are even advising people who want to ride together, but do not start at the same time, to pull over after the start and wait.


----------



## Steppylud (28 Jul 2015)

That brings another question. Where is the official timed start? Is there space to pull over and wait before you go over the timing mats? I know it's not a race but would hate for him to get a distorted time because he was hanging around for me!


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> Where is the official timed start?


Short answer, at the start


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> That brings another question. Where is the official timed start? Is there space to pull over and wait before you go over the timing mats? I know it's not a race but would hate for him to get a distorted time because he was hanging around for me!



If your friend uses a Garmin or other recording device and he's pulling over at the start just get him to start his Garmin as and when you meet. At least that time will be correct, even if the official chip time is distorted.


----------



## srw (28 Jul 2015)

swansonj said:


> I've been reading this thread with increasing bemusement. I haven't said anything because I believe in letting everyone enjoy cycling in their own way. If you really do find that this is the way you enjoy your cycling, well, good luck to you. But honestly, the more I read about gels and queues and time slots and cutoff times and overtaking and warnings about individual potholes and bends in the road, the more I personally feel motivated to get up from my computer, go get on my bike, and just cycle somewhere -anywhere - up a hill, to the coast, or just to the pub - just enjoying the freedom and simplicity of being on a bicycle. Each to their own ... I hope you have a great time. Please come back after the event and reassure us that you actually enjoyed it.


If it's any reassurance, after last year both of us bought an official souvenir top "because this is the only time we'll do this sort of thing".

Within a week I'd resolved to enter the ballot again because I enjoyed myself so much. A week or so later so did @rvw. And a year later, with next to no dedicated prep we're going to be there on Sunday with two ballot places and one bike.

It's a real giggle. Closed roads, supporters cheering you on (the big charities all have official cheer points) and - with luck - a fine day. And there's a nice medal at the end.

We may have a gel with us just in case but I'm expecting to be what the audaxers call a "full value" rider, among the cycling equivalent of the fun-runners and people in fancy dress.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2015)

Pah, tandoms, cheats the lot of you


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> If your friend uses a Garmin or other recording device and he's pulling over at the start just get him to start his Garmin as and when you meet. At least that time will be correct, even if the official chip time is distorted.


Never worry about the official chip time, it doesn't allow for coffee stops, always go by strava moving time.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jul 2015)

I've done one Randonee, earlier this year. It was free (except for a voluntary donation). I nearly took leave of my senses and paid for a Sportive last weekend, but I came to my senses in time. This one looks like something significantly different (and I'm riding for Charidee). I'm actually looking forward to it. I just need to find a Peloton fantasist or two, to orbit, in order to amuse myself, I think it won't be hard to find one or two.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2015)

It's different because it's on closed roads, so not like a Sportive at all. Nothing like it in fact.

I've ridden sportives, group rides, FNRttC (I've only done two, but are my 2nd favourite group ride, really great fun, do one if you can) and MTB events, none are as good as the RLS100. Not even the Bike New York 5 Boros Challenge, Paris Night Ride (which was rubbish) or the Cape Argus.

If you haven't ridden this ride, then nothing written on this thread can get close to describing how much brilliant fun it is, (even in the torrential rain ). Until it's been ridden those who are habitually expressing negative and pessimistic views should STFU.

Those who are doing it for the first time, who have trained, who have spent a great deal of time fund raising, who have worked hard and gone to a great deal of trouble and expense to take part, those for whom riding 100 miles is a milestone, a big deal, I say respect to you, chapeau, I doff my cap, 'ave it, well done.

You're going to have a great day.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jul 2015)

I've done solo rides, group rides, CycleChat rides, audax, sportive and Cat 4 races. All of them are enjoyable in different ways and are always what you make of them.

I've also done RideLondon twice, and doing a 3rd this Sunday (twice by ballot, one charity entry) and have loved both - including the biblical weather last year.

It is what it is, so best to not waste time wishing it was different in any way. The closed roads, spectacle of mass riders and iconic landmarks, the massed crowds cheering all go to make this a great event. So, do it if you fancy it, don't do it if you don't. But if you are entered, go to enjoy it and you will.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Paris Night Ride (which was rubbish)



Pourquoi?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Pourquoi?


Funny.

Badly organised amongst other things and riding round Paris at night is a bit like visiting all the British Museums with a paper bag on your head.


----------



## Zcapp96 (29 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> And a year later, with next to no dedicated prep we're going to be there on Sunday with two ballot places and one bike.



Can I be the first to say the one at the back is not peddling!


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2015)

Blue wave B, for a 6:06 depart. Think I may have overestimated my ability when I filled in the online form, lol. Haven't ridden 100 miles for 2 years so it could be interesting. Looking forward to this now - just not the 3am alarm going off. 

What's the view on the kit bags that you hand to the lorries? I am considering not bothering and just taking anything with me in jersey pockets. it's only about 7/8 miles ride home from The Mall. Really hoping to take enough snacks to not have to stop though. Hopefully it isn't warm and I can make 2 bottles last the distance.


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Jul 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> Can I be the first to say the one at the back is not peddling!


As a tandem friend of mine put it when we went to watch Le Tour in Yorkshire last year:

"If I had a pound for every time someone said 'she's not pedalling at the back', I wouldn't need to fooking pedal".


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jul 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Blue wave B, for a 6:06 depart. Think I may have overestimated my ability when I filled in the online form, lol. Haven't ridden 100 miles for 2 years so it could be interesting. Looking forward to this now - just not the 3am alarm going off.
> 
> What's the view on the kit bags that you hand to the lorries? I am considering not bothering and just taking anything with me in jersey pockets. it's only about 7/8 miles ride home from The Mall. Really hoping to take enough snacks to not have to stop though. Hopefully it isn't warm and I can make 2 bottles last the distance.


I'm putting everything I need in the (Tardis-esque) handlebar bag that I got from a well known chain of French sports shops. The ride is well supported (mechanically and nutritionally) so there's no way I'm going to need to faf about with kit bags and the like. My 'off' time is suicidaly late. I'm going to be leaving with the 'broom wagons'. Good job the weather forecast looks good


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jul 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> What's the view on the kit bags that you hand to the lorries? I am considering not bothering and just taking anything with me in jersey pockets. it's only about 7/8 miles ride home from The Mall.


Kit bags?
Big enough for what you'd want to put in them, easy to drop off and painless to collect. I was really happy for somewhere to put an extra top at the beginning of things (the ride to the park was chilly) and the cheese & jam sandwich I had inside that hadn't been through 86 miles of bumps and rain that I ate at the end. Some people suffered from having them left outside in a downpour for a bit (I got lucky) so an extra bag to waterproof things you want to keep dry is worthwhile if it looks like rain.


----------



## DaveReading (29 Jul 2015)

I'll be interested to see how many kitbags actually get used, I suspect the take-up will be far less that for, say, the London Marathon where almost everyone packs up their excess layers, rice pudding, cans of Guinness, etc and collects them at the end.

I'm riding my tourer, so I'll have my rice pud in a pannier along with assorted other goodies and bits. Given my start time, I also expect to be one of the last to finish (particularly as I have a cold at the moment), so anything that saves faffing around at the end waiting to collect a kitbag will be a good thing.


----------



## Stedman (29 Jul 2015)

I shall be using my kit bag, but I shall be putting a small rucksack inside it and I shall also be sealing mine up with cable ties.

I have also seen these on sale on e-bay, but nobody was bidding for these!


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2015)

At the end of the day, people will use it in what ever way they need. For example, I am staying in London Saturday night so will have clothes etc. There is no point in trying to guess how others will be using theirs.



w00hoo_kent said:


> Some people suffered from having them left outside in a downpour for a bit


Yeah, tell me about it  You wonder about the person who thought leaving bags out in the rain to make it easier for people finding them was a good idea! They probably said "Oh, they won't mind that their spare clothes, shoes, belongings etc. are soaking wet as it will be easier for us".


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jul 2015)

Tsch, who'd want dry things when you've been riding in a torrential downpour for 86 miles.

I think you're giving them too much credit. I'd imagine 'this was how we did it last year' was the through process followed, some time later, by 'wait, should we stop putting them out in the wet do you think?'


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> ......followed, some time later, by 'wait, should we stop putting them out in the wet do you think?'


Followed a few seconds later with "Sod it, just carry on as you were"!


----------



## Stedman (29 Jul 2015)

I shall be using my kitbag, but I shall be putting a small rucksack inside and sealing the drawstring with cable ties.

Ironically someone is even trying to sell one at the moment on e-bay! See: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2015-anyone.162528/page-76


----------



## MichaelO (29 Jul 2015)

For those who like a bit of Strava - two challenges almost live for Sunday.
http://www.strava.com/challenges/BoxHill15
http://www.strava.com/challenges/LeithHill15


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2015)

Picking the kit bag doesn't take any time at all. I'll be popping the spare clothes, trainers and a milkshake in my cycling rucksack inside the kit bag, so I can drop off the bike at the Horseguards Parade Avenue site and get transport back to the Olympic Stadium to receive it.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jul 2015)

Let's hope for a cold day then...


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2015)

@Nomadski Why are you planning to go back to the Olympic stadium for the bag? The magazine says the kit bags are transported to the finish for collection?!

I shall be collecting, watching the pros finish and then heading to either Victoria or Waterloo for a train home


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Let's hope for a cold day then...


Metcheck is now saying it'll be 26 degrees or so in the afternoon, so yeuch to curdled milk


----------



## rb58 (29 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Metcheck is now saying it'll be 26 degrees or so in the afternoon, so yeuch to curdled milk


Met Office suggests 21 degrees with (almost) a tail wind for the latter stages.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2015)

Good to know these sites are consistent  I much prefer 21


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jul 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> What's the view on the kit bags that you hand to the lorries? I am considering not bothering and just taking anything with me in jersey pockets. it's only about 7/8 miles ride home from The Mall. Really hoping to take enough snacks to not have to stop though. Hopefully it isn't warm and I can make 2 bottles last the distance.



Kitbag handy to drop off bidon (drink before you leave), warm top which you hopefully take off before starting, and any nosh/drink you want at the other end.

Ref stopping - I've done RideLondon twice and didn't stop either time. 2 bottles did me, but I did drink a fair bit before I started.


----------



## rb58 (29 Jul 2015)

Norry1 said:


> I've done RideLondon twice and didn't stop either time.


What? Not even for a pee? You must be much younger then me


----------



## DaveReading (29 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> @Nomadski Why are you planning to go back to the Olympic stadium for the bag?



It's a reference to having the bike transported back to the start, as per the transport options email that we were all sent.


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2015)

Ah ok. Certainly don't want that, the wrong direction! I just said making own way there and back


----------



## jifdave (29 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/routes/2941536 the gps of the route if anyone is interested....

also the app has been re released so your can guesstimate where friends are on the road for apple go to app store and search ridelondon


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2015)

jifdave said:


> https://www.strava.com/routes/2941536 the gps of the route if anyone is interested....
> 
> also the app has been re released so your can guesstimate where friends are on the road for apple go to app store and search ridelondon



Nice


----------



## Tomtrumps (29 Jul 2015)

The Strava route says 6,070 ft but my mate who did it in 2013 only recorded 4, 200 on his Garmin. I think his was a marginally different route but who is right?


----------



## srw (29 Jul 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> Can I be the first to say the one at the back is not peddling!


No. You're several years too late for that.


----------



## PK99 (29 Jul 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> The Strava route says 6,070 ft but my mate who did it in 2013 only recorded 4, 200 on his Garmin. I think his was a marginally different route but who is right?



neither!


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> The Strava route says 6,070 ft but my mate who did it in 2013 only recorded 4, 200 on his Garmin. I think his was a marginally different route but who is right?





PK99 said:


> neither!



I don't think I care, it is what is.


----------



## MichaelO (29 Jul 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> The Strava route says 6,070 ft but my mate who did it in 2013 only recorded 4, 200 on his Garmin. I think his was a marginally different route but who is right?


It's nowhere near to 6,000ft!


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2015)

jifdave said:


> also the app has been re released so your can guesstimate where friends are on the road for apple go to app store and search ridelondon


Looks like it's IOS only 

https://itunes.apple.com/gw/app/ridelondon-surrey-100/id1006640558?mt=8


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2015)

@w00hoo_kent - Yeah good point, might have to just bring the For Goodness Shakes mix and get the missus to bring along some long life milk with her!

@vickster - as @DaveReading said I'm getting the bike transported back to the Olympic Park as I'm staying a second night at the Premier Inn, hence why I'll have change of clothes in the back I'll pick up when I finish.

Barriers are up in Richmond Park, looking like whichever forecast you look at, we won't be (hopefully) having a repeat of this early evening weather...


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> The Strava route says 6,070 ft but my mate who did it in 2013 only recorded 4, 200 on his Garmin. I think his was a marginally different route but who is right?





PK99 said:


> neither!


As I'm right because on top of getting soaked, I fell off a cliff, rode under water and climbed back up with my bare hands the other side  I defined MTFU 






Serious though, it is what it is so just enjoy the day


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2015)

@Nomadski You know you shouldn't be replacing stuff this close without doing a long ride as you don't want it to fail


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jul 2015)

rb58 said:


> What? Not even for a pee? You must be much younger then me



Nope not even for a pee. If you are limited on the drink you carry - it tends to help! I can usually go 5 hours without anyway.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Jul 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> The Strava route says 6,070 ft but my mate who did it in 2013 only recorded 4, 200 on his Garmin. I think his was a marginally different route but who is right?



My Garmin/Strava ride for 2013 showed 4,459 feet of climbing. Felt about right.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> @Nomadski You know you shouldn't be replacing stuff this close without doing a long ride as you don't want it to fail



Yeah its a rule I normally stick to, but the bar tape Pearsons put on really is rubbish. I was putting up with the skinny tape, but then on my Italian jaunt the hire bike had lovely fat soft tape on like my old Cannondale tape and when I went back on my bike it was just...urgh.

It needs to be removed and burnt for the good of humanity.


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2015)

@Nomadski Just read the email from RideLondon about the weekend and apparently Pearsons will be providing the support at the drinks station in Richmond Park. Would you recommend them 

It does also look like Mavic provide support but not everywhere.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> @Nomadski Just read the email from RideLondon about the weekend and apparently Pearsons will be providing the support at the drinks station in Richmond Park. Would you recommend them
> 
> It does also look like Mavic provide support but not everywhere.



Heh, actually Pearsons did a great job with my service, they finally sorted the gearing out which others hadn't been able to fix despite indexing and all the rest. Just next time I go I'll be bringing my own bar tape!


----------



## Simontm (30 Jul 2015)

So picked up my numbers and bag.


Also picked up some Lezyne lights for a tenner which was handy! Wiggle's got some good bargains but nowt for a lump like me


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Also picked up some Lezyne lights for a tenner


I brought some last year but not sure where they are now. Good to know though considering I have to leave the hotel before sunrise 

Did they have C02 cartridges as well? Need to stock up on those after I thought it would be a good idea to try and use one with a presta valve still screwed in


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> So picked up my numbers and bag.
> View attachment 98207
> 
> Also picked up some Lezyne lights for a tenner which was handy! Wiggle's got some good bargains but nowt for a lump like me


And I thought my number was high at 25 thousand and something!


----------



## Steppylud (30 Jul 2015)

I was thinking about getting some of the official Ride London socks. but then i would be the cycling equivalent of a full kit w@nker


----------



## Steppylud (30 Jul 2015)

I am higher than that! 38438!


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> I was thinking about getting some of the official Ride London socks. but then i would be the cycling equivalent of a full kit w@nker


If you want them, get them. There'll be lots of people wearing the jersey and short combo, they are the FTWs

My buddy has ordered her first cycling jersey but she may yet be the one in a t shirt with little zebras printed all over, leggings and trainers  she does have a roadbike, unlike when she did L2B on her Apollo MTB


----------



## Steppylud (30 Jul 2015)

ahem, i have the jersey and bib shorts......


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> ahem, i have the jersey and bib shorts......


Oh dear  Do you also wear band T shirts to gigs? 

I thought you are riding for the Marsden, you should wear their top so the supporter know who to cheer for


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> I was thinking about getting some of the official Ride London socks. but then i would be the cycling equivalent of a full kit w@nker




I doubt you will be alone..


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> I was thinking about getting some of the official Ride London socks. but then i would be the cycling equivalent of a full kit w@nker



That did make me laugh out loud.



ianrauk said:


> I doubt you will be alone..



Certainly won't be alone, I'll be a FKW but a stylish Shutt VR FKW.


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2015)

Steppylud said:


> I was thinking about getting some of the official Ride London socks. but then i would be the cycling equivalent of a full kit w@nker


I've seen someone in full Team Sky kit and I'm not talking about just jersey and shorts. He also had a team helmet and blue (yep, the correct blue) Oakleys. I think they were also team socks as well.

If that wasn't enough, he also had a Dogma in team colours and the Dura Ace wheels as well.

I've seen him twice as well. The first time I thought he was actually a Team Sky rider so did a double take, but there was one thing that let him down kit wise. He had Gatorskin tyres


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I've seen someone in full Team Sky kit and I'm not talking about just jersey and shorts. He also had a team helmet and blue (yep, the correct blue) Oakleys. I think they were also team socks as well.
> 
> If that wasn't enough, he also had a Dogma in team colours and the Dura Ace wheels as well.
> 
> I've seen him twice as well. The first time I thought he was actually a Team Sky rider so did a double take, but there was one thing that let him down kit wise. He had Gatorskin tyres



I'm not sure what worse, him with the gear or you noticing it wasn't quite right, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Steppylud (30 Jul 2015)

heigh ho, heigh ho, its off to register I go


----------



## Steppylud (30 Jul 2015)

Well that was easy. All registered. Job done!


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> I'm not sure what worse, him with the gear or you noticing it wasn't quite right, I wouldn't know.


When you think you may be standing next to a Sky rider, you tend to look twice before trying to work out if it is or isn't 



Steppylud said:


> Well that was easy. All registered. Job done!


Always is easy


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2015)

Rode through Richmond Park today: there were two road-elves filling in small holes on the ride route.


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Rode through Richmond Park today: there were two road-elves filling in small holes on the ride route.


As I'm in a cynical frame of mind, to you think those road-elves would still be tucked up in bed if there wasn't a certain UCI 1.HC categorised race being shown on TV across the world with World Tour teams (along with others) with world class riders taking part


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> As I'm in a cynical frame of mind, to you think those road-elves would still be tucked up in bed if there wasn't a certain UCI 1.HC categorised race being shown on TV across the world with World Tour teams (along with others) with world class riders taking part


No! 

I can say this with some authority. It looks to me like the Classic leaves the park at Ham Gate, but they were fixing the road beyond that.

So it's for you guys.


----------



## swansonj (30 Jul 2015)

On the other hand, one evening earlier this week, Whitedown Hill was closed with some serious road laying plant in evidence, and I'm pretty sure that is on the pro route not the public one.


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2015)

jefmcg said:


> No!
> 
> I can say this with some authority. It looks to me like the Classic leaves the park at Ham Gate, but they were fixing the road beyond that.
> 
> So it's for you guys.


You didn't do enough research 

Us mortals use the same route.

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/100/Route.htm
http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Classic/Route.htm

I'd say the routes mapped out on a map trumps PDF's 

Want to change your original answer


----------



## Simontm (30 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I brought some last year but not sure where they are now. Good to know though considering I have to leave the hotel before sunrise
> 
> Did they have C02 cartridges as well? Need to stock up on those after I thought it would be a good idea to try and use one with a presta valve still screwed in


Yep. Think it was £10 for a pack


----------



## Simontm (30 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> And I thought my number was high at 25 thousand and something!


Think the charities come in after the ballot


----------



## rb58 (30 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Yep. Think it was £10 for a pack


Buy them in bulk off eBay (bit late for Sunday now though). Usually about £1 each or less.


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2015)

Oooh!

I've just looked properly at the route, having noticed road closure signs in unexpected places. Last year we were sent along the horror that is Upper Thames Street - the worst wind tunnel* in London and a grim nightmare of concrete. This year we get Eastcheap and Holborn Viaduct - far prettier and lighter, and roads which I know very well indeed. If I were in the office on Sunday instead of on a bike I'd be able to wave at myself from out of my own office window.

*Earlier this year I saw a temporary set of traffic lights set in a concrete base that had been blown over.


----------



## carling (30 Jul 2015)

*I forgot to do the transport booking form, which i believe closed 10 days ago.

Will this be a problem?*


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2015)

carling said:


> *I forgot to do the transport booking form, which i believe closed 10 days ago.
> 
> Will this be a problem?*


Phone them asap in the morning. When are you registering?


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2015)

carling said:


> *I forgot to do the transport booking form, which i believe closed 10 days ago.
> 
> Will this be a problem?*


Possibly as the email says your entry is not complete without it. I would contact them as soon as possible or speak to someone at the registration desks.


----------



## carling (30 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Phone them asap in the morning. When are you registering?



Saturday Morning, I will ring them in as soon as they open in the morning.


----------



## Steppylud (30 Jul 2015)

in a strop now, only one cable tie in my pack


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2015)

Best go to maplin and buy some. You should have some for emergencies anyhow


----------



## Steppylud (31 Jul 2015)

I have some in the shed, but they are much bigger, I am sure I can acquire some from somewhere in the office..


----------



## sleaver (31 Jul 2015)

Well, that's me registered and my number is even higher than what has been posted so far but they go up to 50,000+. 

Just out of interest, does only one know where the small bump is after you have descended Holmbury into Forest Green but before Leigh Hill? I know it isn't the one just before you turn onto Leith as that doesn't go down again. 

It's insignificant but since it caught my eye on the big map by the stage, it's annoying me


----------



## MichaelO (31 Jul 2015)

It's the small bump as you approach the turning for Tanhurst Lane, just before Forest Green


----------



## w00hoo_kent (31 Jul 2015)

Good luck one & all for Sunday. We will be cruising around the free cycle tomorrow.



sleaver said:


> I've seen someone in full Team Sky kit and I'm not talking about just jersey and shorts. He also had a team helmet and blue (yep, the correct blue) Oakleys. I think they were also team socks as well.
> 
> If that wasn't enough, he also had a Dogma in team colours and the Dura Ace wheels as well.



Last years RL86 I saw a guy on an Armstrong replica in full Livestrong kit. Topped everything for dedication for me (like it or not his colours were on the mast there.)

Want to hear people's oddest sight come Monday.


----------



## philk56 (31 Jul 2015)

Well, that's me set up for Sunday


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2015)

Is the nearest DLR stop Custom House for Excel?


----------



## philk56 (31 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Is the nearest DLR stop Custom House for Excel?


Yes but note that depending on how you are getting there, there are engineering works on the Jubilee line tomorrow between Stratford and North Greenwich. Best check TFL website


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Yes but note that depending on how you are getting there, there are engineering works on the Jubilee line tomorrow between Stratford and North Greenwich. Best check TFL website



We'll actually be going to and from Stratford so that doesn't affect me, but thanks for the heads up anyhoot.


----------



## sleaver (31 Jul 2015)

carling said:


> Saturday Morning, I will ring them in as soon as they open in the morning.


What was the outcome?


----------



## sleaver (31 Jul 2015)

I've decided that there is a 99.9% chance I won't carry a rain jacket with me on the ride. I'll probably just have arm warmers and a gillet with me as I get cold easily which may be a problem at the crack of dawn. 

So, now I've said that, Sod's law it will rain


----------



## User33236 (31 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Best go to maplin and buy some. You should have some for emergencies anyhow


I always have a pack in the car  As you say you never know when they will come in handy.


----------



## PK99 (31 Jul 2015)

@ Excel

Leyzene lights and other kit at real knockdown prices - cnc track pump @£30!!, buggers had sold out today, but more stock tomorrow,, but lights and pumps etc in plentiful stock at vvv good prices

High 5 bars/gels etc at very good prices.box of 25 bars@£15, "race box of £20 plus worth of gels/vars/powders @£5

Wiggle: be careful, tills do not show the ticketed prices of some items the £23 gloves i wanted scanned @£30


----------



## carling (31 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> What was the outcome?



As soon as you ring up, an automated message says its not an issue if you haven't filled out the transport form you will just have to make your own way to the start


----------



## rb58 (31 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I've decided that there is a 99.9% chance I won't carry a rain jacket with me on the ride. I'll probably just have arm warmers and a gillet with me as I get cold easily which may be a problem at the crack of dawn.
> 
> So, now I've said that, Sod's law it will rain


I'm thinking the same. I hate carrying stuff I don't really need.


----------



## sleaver (31 Jul 2015)

Not sure how much I will be on here tomorrow so I'll say good luck to everyone taking part now. 

If this is your first time or your worried about the distance, if you have done the training or are at a point where you can "wing it", then you should have nothing to worry about. 

Just do what you are used to and don't worry what anyone may think as we all have our own way of doing things and reasons why.

Just go out there, enjoy the day, take in the atmosphere and before you know it, you'll be on The Mall with a medal around your neck


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2015)

I don't suppose anyone has any idea where in QEOP the bikes get sent to after you drop them off post ride at Horseguard Parade Avenue?


----------



## jefmcg (1 Aug 2015)

Looks like a nice day tomorrow.

http://weatherbagel.com/f/f3ccb02d-4dca-48db-95fb-c1edf40387b1 (starting at 8am, speed around 25kmh/16mph)

Headwind on the way out, increasing around the turn into a stronger tailwind to push you home. Warming up as you reach the end.

Have a fun day!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I don't suppose anyone has any idea where in QEOP the bikes get sent to after you drop them off post ride at Horseguard Parade Avenue?



I don't know, sorry.

Why don't you ride back, it's only 7 miles.


----------



## DWiggy (1 Aug 2015)

Gutted I didn't get in this year, but a friend got in


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2015)

I'm sure everyone is now sorted but the travelodge in Barking, 5 miles from the start has rooms available for £93

https://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/377/London-Barking-hotel

Where I'm staying


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Aug 2015)

Ready for action....


----------



## DaveReading (1 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Looks like a nice day tomorrow.



Possibly TOO nice - I was woken this morning by my radio alarm just in time to hear the forecast threatening 28C tomorrow !


----------



## Freds Dad (1 Aug 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> View attachment 98465
> 
> 
> Ready for action....



You will also need a bike.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Aug 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> You will also need a bike.


And leave the napkins and the tea lights behind.


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2015)

And get some proper food 

I hope your intestines are ready for all those gels 

Good luck


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> View attachment 98465
> 
> 
> Ready for action....


How many Garmins?


----------



## jefmcg (1 Aug 2015)

DaveReading said:


> Possibly TOO nice - I was woken this morning by my radio alarm just in time to hear the forecast threatening 28C tomorrow !


Warm temps forecast for late in the day, so you'll have done with the hills and cruising back along the river.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Warm temps forecast for late in the day, so you'll have done with the hills and cruising back along the river.



Gosh, I hadn't realised that was allowed. Presumably I should disembark at Westminster Pier and pedal the last part?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2015)

Been to the expo, got my pack, sausage rolls, jelly babies. 

The Exp was a bit pants though, one would think that the cycle companies would have stands there, with thirty thousand people through the doors.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2015)

Got registered just now. Theyve run out of RideLondon shirts.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Got registered just now. Theyve run out of RideLondon shirts.



Do you mean Jerseys or T shirt?


----------



## goosey (1 Aug 2015)

Apologies for crashing this thread somewhat - though I have been reading these forums for a couple of years - hoping someone might be able to give me some advice!

I'm doing this event tomorrow and am pretty much a newbie (don't worry, am starting at the back). Have just gone to give my bike a final going over and noticed on the back tyre a crack that runs from the sidewall to the middle of of the flat bit, though seems pretty stable - but worse, a semicircular tear of about 1cm in the tread - if I lift up the flap I can see the tyre wall under it - they are bontrager race lite hard case tyres, if that makes any difference. TBH I could have done 3 or 4 rides with them like that, or it could be new. Should I change it? I have a new tyre but are there any downsides to doing a long ride on a new one?


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2015)

We're in Walfmstow, about to go and get tomorrow's brekkie and lunch. I forgot my reading specs, so I'm squinting at the screen.


----------



## Simontm (1 Aug 2015)

At my uncle's flat in Wapping watching the boats go by. Went through the Aldwych underpass which was fun but took an age to get past the City bloody cyclists!  Good luck everyone, hope you enjoy it


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2015)

@srw poundland for reading specs


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> @srw poundland for reading specs


We wandered past 99p stores and I did wonder. We found somewhere else, so I can see again


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2015)

goosey said:


> Apologies for crashing this thread somewhat - though I have been reading these forums for a couple of years - hoping someone might be able to give me some advice!
> 
> I'm doing this event tomorrow and am pretty much a newbie (don't worry, am starting at the back). Have just gone to give my bike a final going over and noticed on the back tyre a crack that runs from the sidewall to the middle of of the flat bit, though seems pretty stable - but worse, a semicircular tear of about 1cm in the tread - if I lift up the flap I can see the tyre wall under it - they are bontrager race lite hard case tyres, if that makes any difference. TBH I could have done 3 or 4 rides with them like that, or it could be new. Should I change it? I have a new tyre but are there any downsides to doing a long ride on a new one?



If you have a spare tyre change it now.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Do you mean Jerseys or T shirt?



The official cycling jerseys! I understand it was the backend of the registration period (3.30pm Saturday) but you would have thought Wiggle would have ordered plenty to cover numbers + extras.

Went on site but they arent even selling them there so looks like I'm out of luck.

At Premier Inn now, all booked for dinner tonight and tomorrow, just wondering how toapply helmet number to a helmet clearly not designed for a great wapping sticker on the front of it!


----------



## Ginger (1 Aug 2015)

Anyone able to set up a Strava segment for first 10 miles tomorrow (fancy a 20mph ave as its fast) official split last year was 17 miles


----------



## philk56 (1 Aug 2015)

Good luck everyone for tomorrow!


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2015)

The jerseys will probably be reduced on wiggle on Monday ;-)


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2015)

I didn't see any souvenir T shoots there either, I thought the expo was a bit if a poor show.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> I didn't see any souvenir T shoots there either, I though the expo was a bit if a poor show.


They were in the toilets.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Aug 2015)

I'm currently at a wedding and won't get home till late! Need to be up for 3.30am to ride to the start. Tomorrow is going to be fun. Good luck everyone


----------



## Norry1 (1 Aug 2015)

Good luck with that mate. Its nearly 9pm and I'm about to try and sleep - my alarm is set for 03.45 as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2015)

The weather's set to be fine, warm, dry with a southerly breeze. Bon voyage, tout le monde!


----------



## sleaver (1 Aug 2015)

Just walked past the windows of the restaurant where Wiggins, Team Sky and some of Ettix were having dinner. 

All the teams are in the hotel next to mine so if I had a needed to sort a mechanical problem, there were a few half decent mechanics around


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2015)

Early nights don't agree with me. Can't sleep! 

Fortunately only have to wake up around 5am so not too bad. 

Safe riding all, and enjoy your day, whatever you desires for it.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2015)

And now Tropic Thunder is on the TV....dayum


----------



## jefmcg (1 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> And now Tropic Thunder is on the TV....dayum


Watch it. I ended up watching The Matrix before a 400km.


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Aug 2015)

Managed about 3 hours sleep!


----------



## zizou (2 Aug 2015)

4 hours for me although i was waking up every 20 minutes to check the time 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Steppylud (2 Aug 2015)

Can i just say this is a ridiculous time to get up. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2015)

Didn't even know this part of the day/night existed


----------



## Norry1 (2 Aug 2015)

A couple of Peroni's helped - but 6.5 hrs for me. (9.15 - 3.45)

Now forcing some breakfast down.

Good luck all.


----------



## Steppylud (2 Aug 2015)

I have seen this time of day since:

1) my kids were babies
2) my late teens/early twenties. 

Finally got to sleep about 11. I never go to bed that early!


----------



## DaveReading (2 Aug 2015)

What's that dark stuff outside ?


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2015)

At blue b start... Noone else here!


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

We got over 8 hours of sleep and have woken up at (just about) our normal time. Lying in bed with coffee and a croissant listening to Radio 3. There are some benefits of being slowcoaches.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2015)

Just up, showered and abluted. I'll be down there in 30 minutes.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Aug 2015)

I hope you all have a great time. Take care!


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Aug 2015)

10 mins before we start!


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Aug 2015)




----------



## Freds Dad (2 Aug 2015)

Have a safe and good ride everyone.


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

In tandem city - H wave yellow. 10 minutes to go...


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Aug 2015)

Any tv coverage of it ?


----------



## theclaud (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> In tandem city - H wave yellow. 10 minutes to go...


Almost enough time to take some pics and post them here...


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2015)

You can track riders here, just the surname is enough

http://results.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/2015/

(here's a random example, not someone I know)


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)




----------



## theclaud (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> View attachment 98572
> View attachment 98573


The Mario Brothers will boil in that clobber! Good luck, Team W. Have a great ride.


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

Hampton Court in an hour and a half. Wish us luck for the hills...


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Aug 2015)

I'm surprised its not on tv . Guess i'll have to get off my backside and ride down there .


----------



## sarahale (2 Aug 2015)

I'm tracking my brother, he is on 128km, I wish that figure was in miles instead as have to keep working it out. He's out to beat my time of 6.22 and he will do it by an hour ish. 75 miles in 4.06. The tracker is very addictive!


----------



## swansonj (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> Hampton Court in an hour and a half. Wish us luck for the hills...


I baked a fresh batch of flapjack this morning if the thought helps you through any hills...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Aug 2015)

Friend of mine went down for this, her 33.5km/h average is quite impressive.


----------



## zizou (2 Aug 2015)

Fast start, huge group, touch of wheels a few riders in front and i cant stop in time, bit of a mass pile up. Not too badly injured bloody knee and elbow but nothing serious, bike ok too. The others were mostly ok too i think. Chasing shadows after that and had to put in some serious work in small groups rather than my original strategy of bring sucked along in a huge one conserving energy until the hills then putting the hammer down after Box Hill. Finished with 4.19, not too bad all things considered. I wasnt going to enter next year but feel like i now have unfinished business!

Special mention to the marshals, first aid and mavic guys very quick in coming over to the accident and sorting things out. Dishonourable mention to the riders making their way to the start along the closed route. Do they have any idea how stupid they are riding (some 2 or 3 abreast!) towards a group of over 200 riders going along at over 30mph, really lucky there wasnt a major accident in that first few miles.


----------



## swansonj (2 Aug 2015)

I'm hearing from riders passing Leatherhead that Leith Hill has been closed because of a spate of accidents? Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2015)

Yep but not due to accidents. I've just finished and heard that they closed Leith Hill because someone had a cardiac arrest and he was diabetic but they weren't sure if that played a part. 

They also said that he was quite big but I don't know if that has any bearing on recovery. 

Someone said that one of the people they know was waiting for at least 40 minutes.

Let's hope he is OK.


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2015)

I did see a few other accidents and another air ambulance but not sure if it was for the ride.

Kind of a ride of three parts for me. A fast(ish) start trying not to to burn matches for the hills which leads on to, you guessed it, the hills.

Surprisingly I felt very good and apart from almost coming a cropper on Newlands as the person in me decided it was the time to not be able to find a gear and almost came to a complete stop  leaving me almost no where to go. 

Leith Hill was interesting with everyone else and it was just a case of grinding away as there was little opportunity to move to get past. 

Then it was Box Hill and that woke the legs up! I knew it was there, but that sudden incline after the descent through Headley was, erm, a pain in the bum!

Then it was on to the third part and when it wasn't going up, another fast(ish) push to the finish. I worked out that I could come in around 6h30 (moving) so it started to hurt 

Not sure what my chip time is but I don't really care as I seemed to have the bladder of a pregnant woman  and I stopped at all three hubs and one drinks station. Not sure why though as I wasn't really drinking even though I knew I wasn't drinking which was a worry 

So considering everything, I'm happy with 6:27 (I think) and that should also be the fasted I have ever done a ride over 100km 

It was very well organised and I hope everyone who I saw on the ground (and any others) having medical treatment make a full recovery.


----------



## philk56 (2 Aug 2015)

Finished just before 4 (8.:33 start) which was well earlier than I expected. Was held up a couple of times by ambulances attending injuries. Hope all are ok. Otherwise a great ride.


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

96.3 miles. Something meant that they had closed the main Leith Hill road and we were sent across the shoulder instead


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

Oh. Riding time a bit over 7 hours, total amount 7:50.

If I'd read about @swansonj and his flapjacks before Leatherhead rather than in Green Park it might have helped! A coffee and a flapjack would have hit the spot!


----------



## swansonj (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> Oh. Riding time a bit over 7 hours, total amount 7:50.
> 
> If I'd read about @swansonj and his flapjacks before Leatherhead rather than in Green Park it might have helped! A coffee and a flapjack would have hit the spot!


The quantity of flapjacks remaining is diminishing rapidly. It's exhausting work, sitting in your drive watching thousands of cyclists going by....

Well done.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2015)

I'm sitting outside Wimbledon station a few hundred metres from the start of Wimbledon Hill and 4 ambulances with lights and sirens have gone by. 

Also another
one near esher at around 3.30 


On the brighter side, @vickster has finished! Yay!


----------



## Tomtrumps (2 Aug 2015)

Expected to do around 6 hours 30 so amazed that I did it in 5 25, including two toilet stops, a drink stop and a stop at the top of Box Hill to take a picture as it was so lovely and I've not been there before. 

Watching the pros now and keep saying I've just been there! 

Amazing day.


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Aug 2015)

managed it in 5.24, was aiming for 6 hours

https://www.strava.com/activities/359539543


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> View attachment 98621
> 
> 
> 96.3 miles. Something meant that they had closed the main Leith Hill road and we were sent across the shoulder instead



How strange. I was sitting eating fish and chips watching you drape that medal over your handle bars and taking the photo !


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2015)

Back at the hotel. Got stuck at the bottom of Leith Hill for 45 minutes! They eventually let us continue in waves which meant walking up a third of it.


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2015)

Apparently the person who had a heart attack on Leith Hill didn't make it. If that info is right


----------



## Simontm (2 Aug 2015)

Finished at 2.18 which meant a strava time of 6hrs and an official time of 6:24  An hour/hour and a half quicker than expected.

Lots of accidents by the look of it and yes there was a heart attack on Leith Hill, 3 doctors were working on him as I walked past  Hope he survived. Just read @sleaver .  

Chronic cramp at Kingston and again on Embankment but made it.


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> How strange. I was sitting eating fish and chips watching you drape that medal over your handle bars and taking the photo !


You probably also saw my embarrassing struggle trying to stand up again afterwards.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> You probably also saw my embarrassing struggle trying to stand up again afterwards.


You and me both!


----------



## philk56 (2 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Apparently the person who had a heart attack on Leith Hill didn't make it. If that info is right


That's very sad if true. As well as the two ambulances we saw, there were at least two other accident victims being attended to, all on downhill sections. It was a bit hairy going down some of the steeper bits with that number of riders going at different speeds. Weather conditions were perfect so I dread to think what it would have been like in the rain.


----------



## Bilbosdad (2 Aug 2015)

Very happy with 5.52 (5.59 official), much dryer than last year. Thumbs down must go to the hundreds of riders who just dropped their gel/snack wrappers. Not a good advert for cycling.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2015)

I need to train properly next time! Hamstring cramp kept coming and going for the last 20 odd miles... Not nice. Garmin says 22.4 avg so quite pleased overall. Should a sat in more though... Stupid boy

Edit: 4:36 official. Still annoyed at myself for not riding more conservatively in the middle section!


----------



## oldcarltonfan (2 Aug 2015)

I write this from hospital bed as one of the crashees. I am awaiting some knee surgery tomorrow courtesy of a bloke who took me out in Dorking on the big left hander. Despite my steady line he came from behind, wacked my bars out of my hands and rode off without stopping. Bike damaged, hopefully locked up bt the marshals as ambulance crew couldn't take it. Knee split wide open, plus the usual elbow, back and jersey damage. Battery on smartphone running out on phone so hope I can blag a charger to keep up with who else pranged. At least I'll recover, I feel for the guy who died on the hill, plus his poor family.


----------



## swansonj (2 Aug 2015)

oldcarltonfan said:


> I write this from hospital bed as one of the crashees. I am awaiting some knee surgery tomorrow courtesy of a bloke who took me out in Dorking on the big left hander. Despite my steady line he came from behind, wacked my bars out of my hands and rode off without stopping. Bike damaged, hopefully locked up bt the marshals as ambulance crew couldn't take it. Knee split wide open, plus the usual elbow, back and jersey damage. Battery on smartphone running out on phone so hope I can blag a charger to keep up with who else pranged. At least I'll recover, I feel for the guy who died on the hill, plus his poor family.


GWS.


----------



## Adrian_K (2 Aug 2015)

pfft!official time 6:41, strava moving time of 5:54 which is reasonable but got taken out overtaking someone, rolled the tyre off the rim, bent rear derailleur, two bloody knees and skinned elbow - could have been worse.

if I ever see another fig roll, it'll be too soon - I hate figs.

Got a free post 'race' massage thanks to Cancer Research UK - which was nice.

Bonus of the day, my wife met me at the end of our road with the neighbours and home made sausage rolls.

Oh and some guy knocked my bike over at Newlands while I was getting water, then someone else ran over my sunglasses.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> View attachment 98621
> 
> 
> 96.3 miles. Something meant that they had closed the main Leith Hill road and we were sent across the shoulder instead


Why are your handlebars behind your saddle?


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2015)

oldcarltonfan said:


> I write this from hospital bed as one of the crashees. I am awaiting some knee surgery tomorrow courtesy of a bloke who took me out in Dorking on the big left hander. Despite my steady line he came from behind, wacked my bars out of my hands and rode off without stopping. Bike damaged, hopefully locked up bt the marshals as ambulance crew couldn't take it. Knee split wide open, plus the usual elbow, back and jersey damage. Battery on smartphone running out on phone so hope I can blag a charger to keep up with who else pranged. At least I'll recover, I feel for the guy who died on the hill, plus his poor family.



Sorry to hear that. Wishing you well.


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2015)

That was fun. I think I'm only going to do rides on closed roads from now on. 5'24 rolling for me, would have been sub six hours elapsed had it not been for the hour delay at Leith Hill. Very sad news from there. Good road discipline in evidence around me most of the time. One or two nobbers as usual, but nothing serious, although I do wish people would hold their line round the corners.

Top tip: the petrol station at the end of Dorking High street sells a decent turkey sandwich. And there's a proper toilet. Much better than all the faffing at the hubs. Although that and a bottle of Pepsi Max just before Box Hill might not have been the best plan


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2015)

oldcarltonfan said:


> I write this from hospital bed as one of the crashees. I am awaiting some knee surgery tomorrow courtesy of a bloke who took me out in Dorking on the big left hander. Despite my steady line he came from behind, wacked my bars out of my hands and rode off without stopping. Bike damaged, hopefully locked up bt the marshals as ambulance crew couldn't take it. Knee split wide open, plus the usual elbow, back and jersey damage. Battery on smartphone running out on phone so hope I can blag a charger to keep up with who else pranged. At least I'll recover, I feel for the guy who died on the hill, plus his poor family.



Ouch, get well soon.


----------



## PK99 (2 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Yep but not due to accidents. I've just finished and heard that they closed Leith Hill because someone had a cardiac arrest and he was diabetic but they weren't sure if that played a part.
> 
> They also said that he was quite big but I don't know if that has any bearing on recovery.
> 
> ...



I was maybe 10/20 bikes after him, and he was already in recovery position with serious shouts of "we need a medic" from those helping him.

Big, well built yes, but not overly so.

My wife was on of the last to follow the Leith hill route ad was stood waiting for 90 minutes while the air ambulance did its thing.

Rumour was at the end that he had died.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2015)

I can't find any news about the incident on leith hill, where are folks getting the information from?


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> I can't find any news about the incident on leith hill, where are folks getting the information from?


I was waiting to watch the pros finish and got talking to some other people who said they were told by the Police. Someone else on the train said he passed away.

If you notice, I have always said "apparently" or equilivant so it could be wrong and that multiple people have heard the wrong thing. 

http://m.dorkingandleatherheadadver...l-treat-Ride/story-27530886-detail/story.html

No official statement has been released yet.

To be honest, let's not speculate anymore until it is confirmed either way.


----------



## Simontm (2 Aug 2015)

oldcarltonfan said:


> I write this from hospital bed as one of the crashees. I am awaiting some knee surgery tomorrow courtesy of a bloke who took me out in Dorking on the big left hander. Despite my steady line he came from behind, wacked my bars out of my hands and rode off without stopping. Bike damaged, hopefully locked up bt the marshals as ambulance crew couldn't take it. Knee split wide open, plus the usual elbow, back and jersey damage. Battery on smartphone running out on phone so hope I can blag a charger to keep up with who else pranged. At least I'll recover, I feel for the guy who died on the hill, plus his poor family.


Gws


----------



## Simontm (2 Aug 2015)

rb58 said:


> That was fun. I think I'm only going to do rides on closed roads from now on. 5'24 rolling for me, would have been sub six hours elapsed had it not been for the hour delay at Leith Hill. Very sad news from there. Good road discipline in evidence around me most of the time. One or two nobbers as usual, but nothing serious, although I do wish people would hold their line round the corners.
> 
> Top tip: the petrol station at the end of Dorking High street sells a decent turkey sandwich. And there's a proper toilet. Much better than all the faffing at the hubs. Although that and a bottle of Pepsi Max just before Box Hill might not have been the best plan


Now you tell us


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2015)

Most crashes I saw were on the flat and I was told an old lady needed medical help as she got "blow over" by the draft from a rider going past 

Some people do need to learn to hold their line though and not just around corners. Or realise that popping you heard up and turning around to see where you mate is has a slightly different effect with thousands of people than on a weekend jaunt!

Oh, and who said it would be a tail wind on the way back  

Anyway, still a damn good ride and day


----------



## Simontm (2 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Oh, and who said it would be a tail wind on the way back
> 
> Anyway, still a damn good ride and day


hah, was thinking that as the wind hit...but then again I did warn that the winds have it in for me


----------



## rb58 (2 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Oh, and who said it would be a tail wind on the way back


Indeed. It turned into a full on headwind for my ride home (eastwards).


----------



## carling (2 Aug 2015)

Enjoyed my first ride London today, official time of 4.47 which i was surprised and happy about


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Why are your handlebars behind your saddle?


It's a tandem. The clue is in (a) all the posts I've made on this thread, (b) the link in my sig to our tandem exploits, and (c) and most convincingly:

The T in the number!


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I'm sitting outside Wimbledon station a few hundred metres from the start of Wimbledon Hill and 4 ambulances with lights and sirens have gone by.


Other people than cyclists do need ambulances....

We saw a couple of ambulances doing "ordinary" stuff.

Most of the bike crashes we saw appeared to be single-rider stuff - people overcooking it on corners, and the like.

Clearly from the report in this thread not _all_ of them were.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> Bonus of the day, my wife met me at the end of our road with the neighbours and home made sausage rolls.


Neighbours are great but I don't think I could eat more than one of them.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> It's a tandem. The clue is in (a) all the posts I've made on this thread, (b) the link in my sig to our tandem exploits, and (c) and most convincingly:
> 
> The T in the number!


A what now? I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Aug 2015)

I had a great time, can't wait to do it again !

My misgivings about being in one of the last waves proved to be unfounded, made Hampton Court with 20 minutes to spare from my 08:51 start and was comfortably inside the other cutoff times for a final time of 7:48 (6:53 rolling - we stopped for a picnic!), which I'm very pleased with.

Being a late starter did have the advantage that we missed the Leith Hill delays as the diversion had been put in place by the time we reached it, although it took about 4 miles off the total distance.

Sadly, I witnessed the aftermath of several of those crashes, including two after Box Hill which looked serious with victims being stretchered away. Hope they are OK.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2015)

oldcarltonfan said:


> I write this from hospital bed as one of the crashees. I am awaiting some knee surgery tomorrow courtesy of a bloke who took me out in Dorking on the big left hander. Despite my steady line he came from behind, wacked my bars out of my hands and rode off without stopping. Bike damaged, hopefully locked up bt the marshals as ambulance crew couldn't take it. Knee split wide open, plus the usual elbow, back and jersey damage. Battery on smartphone running out on phone so hope I can blag a charger to keep up with who else pranged. At least I'll recover, I feel for the guy who died on the hill, plus his poor family.


My sympathies. It sounds like the other bloke had open road fever.


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2015)

That was fun. The ride out to about Ripley is essentially flat, then there's a long drag up to Horsley before the A246 launches you into the horror that is the Newlands Corner hill. From then until the Leatherhead hub it's a tandem nightmare (or maybe that should be an unprepared overweight tandem nightmare...) The drag up to Holmbury St Mary is a big big drag, and I was just looking forward to my downhill to the bottom of Leith Hill when we were sent left and up and up - a narrow and steep road which resulted in quite a lot of walking. The ramp up to the A25 caught us out too.

Boxhill just goes on for _ever_, and although there's a lovely downhill off it there's more than one horrible uphill too. We were pelting down at 30+mph, our momentum kept us going for quite a long time until all of a sudden we stopped, and a crashing of gears meant we stopped good and proper. Still, we made up for it by hitting over 35mph on the long swooping wide main road downhill to the Leatherhead roundabout.

Leatherhead to Esher - the less said the better. My right foot was beginning to get hotfoot, and the terrain (long undulations) was very unfriendly to us. But at last we got to the mountain of Wimbledon and the ski jump of Putney - although there were some numpty pedestrians who didn't seem to understand that a tandem going over 30mph would _hurt_ if it hit them.

Our final splits were:
Number Name Club Distance EST MILE 17 EST MILE 26 EST MILE 47 EST MILE 55 EST MILE 75 EST MILE 85 FINISH
540 » srw The Fridays 100 Miles 00:56:58 01:35:25 03:18:49 
05:51:54 06:48:17 07:54:26

They see to have given us 100 miles, which is generous. I think we did the first 26 miles quicker than last year, but then slowed down a lot.


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> The ramp up to the A25 caught us out too.


Bet you thought we were all taking the piss when we were talking about that a few weeks back


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2015)

If I've got the Strava segment right, I PB'd on Wimbledon Hill


----------



## PK99 (2 Aug 2015)

I thought the ride discipline today was appalling - I was nearly taken out at least half a dozen times and saw multiple bad crashes with ambulance in attendance.

I mentioned this in conversation to a guy in the pub as we were waiting for a massage, Turned out he is Ride Coordinator for on of the big South London clubs. His comment was that i was wearing a Charity shirt and many club cyclists would show no respect or consideration for that reason. That fits the evidence as the problems i saw were in the main the result of very aggressive riding from club cyclists.


----------



## DaveReading (2 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> I thought the ride discipline today was appalling - I was nearly taken out at least half a dozen times and saw multiple bad crashes with ambulance in attendance.



I'm not used to riding in big groups, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well almost all riders kept a good line, maybe I was just lucky. Sure, there were one or two d*ckheads, but that's all I saw and I didn't feel in danger at any point.

The one thing that did annoy me was on the Leith Hill diversion, which was both narrow and steep, but that didn't stop some of those who got off to push from walking their bikes up two abreast.


----------



## PeteB (2 Aug 2015)

The sad death of the rider on Leith Hill has been confirmed in national press - http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...hest-hill-in-surrey-during-race-10434061.html 

On the issue of ride discipline, maybe I was fortunate but what I saw around me seemed pretty good - hand signals, call outs and line holding. I started 6.54 finished 11.35 - maybe other times were worse. If we organised the drafting better we'd all go a bit quicker though!


----------



## Nomadski (3 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> I was maybe 10/20 bikes after him, and he was already in recovery position with serious shouts of "we need a medic" from those helping him.
> 
> Big, well built yes, but not overly so.
> 
> ...



You were in the same exact group of riders as me then, I had the same experience, with people shouting for any medics, and the prostrate body lying on the ground. I didn't look at him, as it makes me extremely uncomfortable.

Unfortunately the person did pass away - http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...hest-hill-in-surrey-during-race-10434061.html

A terrible tragedy.

I'm trying to find my official ride time, but on the site, if I put in my number it comes up with someone else. It should be under 'PRL-S 100 Individual' in the drop down menu?

I was looking at 2014... My chip time was 6hrs 12mins. Better than last time by 20 mins, but a lot of wasted time cost me my target sub 6 hour time.

Thoroughly enjoyed it though, stupid headwind all the way around though, until just after the A3 when I got pushed sideways by a sudden gust!

My Strava had me as 5hrs 42 mins moving time, 6hrs 13mins elapsed time. Got stuck longer than expected at Hampton Court which was nowhere near as efficient a stop as it was in 2013 when they used the driveway rather than a field. Didnt stop at other hubs, but got stuck again at a watering stop prior to Leith Hill.

Also the full course came in at 99.6 miles. D'oh.

https://www.strava.com/activities/359939786/overview


----------



## jefmcg (3 Aug 2015)

Defending myself ... this looks like a tailwind to me

(I never notice tailwinds myself, sometimes I just have a great ride  )


----------



## User33236 (3 Aug 2015)

Mrs SG and I arrived at the start 2 minutes after one pen loading time closed as the 'was not happy' with how her numbers were sitting and spent 15 minutes sorting them out. We therefore started with Green wave F instead of E.

This slightly later start may have been a blessing in disguise as we were one of the first to be diverted at Leith Hill. Pretty miffed at that point but thoughts quickly turned to the rider in distress as news began to leak out of the heart attack.

Stopped once for more water and a toilet break somewhere after coming down off Box Hill which seemed pretty well organised.

Couple of close calls with other riders with the closest for me being on Wimbledon hill. I was catching the rider in front who slowed so much he fell off to his left immediately in front of me. Thankfully I made it through the gap to his right which nearly wasn't there as someone of the roadside movd out toward the fallen rider then very quickly changed him mind.

With 10km to go we saw a chip time of under 6 hours was doable so went for it. Chip time 5:58:51, moving time 5:40:37.


----------



## Chris1983 (3 Aug 2015)

We were caught up in the group held on Leith Hill whilst they quite rightly shut the course whilst attending to the fallen rider. I must say everyone was incredibly patient, i was quite obvious that something serious had happened and everyone around us just patiently waited. such a shame to hear that a fellow rider lost his life yesterday. RIP fellow cyclist.

For me personally i had an awesome day, my start time was 8:30am so had a human start and time for breakfast at the hotel, set off through London at a blinding pace, covered the first 20miles in less than a hour and then thought that i best slow it down a bit if i was to make it round, i had a sub 6 hour target in mind. Had a couple of stop/starts but nothing major and then stopped and the Newlands Hub which was a bit of a nightmare really, queued up for ten minutes to be told there was no food left, i could have topped my water bottle up at any of the less busy drinks stations on the way but hey ho such is life. Back on the road again and and then the unfortunate delay at Leith Hill and then once everything was back up and running again all was good. Again there were a couple more times where we had slow right down due to a fallen rider, thankfully on these occasions everyone seemed to be relatively OK with just cuts and bruises.

Official time was 6:53, Strava says my moving time was 6:21 but we walked almost entire length of Leith Hill. Looking at the strava data I spent 1hour 10min to get from mile 55.7 to mile 56.5 due to incidents so in my mind even if that mile had taken me 10mins to cover as it was slightly up hill that would have still be a course time of 5:53. If you also take into account i also had a total of 15minutes spent elsewhere on the course traveling at just 2MPH due to incidents then definitely sub 6hours and i'm delighted with that as for me the sub 6hour target was a tough goal :-)

I was amazed at just how well the whole event was organised and the support of the public, from the start to the finish. we set off bang on time, through out the course the support of the public was great. The stewards and marshals along the way were doing a great job from what i could see in getting the public across the course at the various crossing points in a safe and timely manor. The medical teams that attend the fallen riders appeared to be on the ball as well, they even managed to book the weather this year :-) Great job all round I would say.


----------



## creashor (3 Aug 2015)

What a day that was. 

A few things that stood out for me:

The start was fantastic. Chatting to others and realising that I wasn't the only one who'd been so anxious that they'd had about 3 hrs sleep 

Going out through one of the Surrey towns we saw, coming the other way, the fastest groups on their way back - they made an impressive sight to a mere mortal like me - so fast!

The 'support' factor - amazed at how I found the extra to increase the cadence when passing through the areas with most spectators. 

The descent into Putney! My cramping had become a real issue for the last 20 miles and that descent was like nectar. 

Riding up The Mall to finish was one of the best moments of my life. It was my first Sportive and I had decided to do it for my wife, who had, on Saturday, the one year anniversary of her diagnosis for breast cancer. Her treatment was tough but she is now well into her recovery. To do the ride one year and one day from that awful day really felt like a tremendous way to end a very tough year. The support I got in the road from The Breast Cancer Care team was so loud!!

A great day and one that will live with me for the rest of my life. 

Cheers


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

Well I finished but it was touch and go as I developed a stitch at Richmond Park which stayed with me all day, being pretty horrible at times. I had to have lots of breaks to try to shift it including some whimpering on the sofa at my ride buddy's house in Raynes Park! 

Because of the stitch, we took the Leith Hill detour (my pal was never going to do it, I was fairly certain I wasn't) so we pretty much had the A25 to ourselves  so we missed the hold up. If we had taken it we wouldn't have finished in time, we would have got swept

We did get held up by another nasty crash between boxhill and Leatherhead. Again patience apart from a few n*bbers whining about their average times

I cycled up all the other hills, Box Hill very slowly due to the sheer number of people but I did get a Strava PR for the whole hill bottom to top, must have been really slow before! Again a few pillocks trying to race up, indeed one guy almost took two others out trying to squeeze through a non existent gap! I have to say I got a bit testy with people walking two abreast up hills, or not keeping well in

Official time 8 hours 21 minutes and 57 seconds, strava moving was 6h46 for the 92 miles. I finished at 5.10pm, I pretty much had the Mall to myself so I couldn't resist playing the crowd and having a sprint finish. I managed a 21mph average  it meant I left my pal behind but she'd been flagging from Wimbledon (although she caned it down Putney Hill trying to catch me and got some whoops 

About 101 miles ridden for the day, including the ride from the hotel and home from the station

Stitch really bad (really not recommended for 70 miles  ) , day overall enjoyable especially the closed roads, but I won't do it again and I don't think sportives are for me generally


----------



## philk56 (3 Aug 2015)

Now had a chance to reflect further on the ride. I didn't realise quite how much quicker we would be on open roads. Could have had a much better time if hadn't been held up in various places but that is put into perspective by the tragic incident on Leith Hill.

Get well soon to @oldcarltonfan and any one else who was injured. We did get caught up for a while in Dorking and had to walk through the main street. I think this was caused by a separate incident. I heard from a passer-by that a cyclist had crashed into one of the barriers that had toppled over into the road . 

Overall it was a tremendous experience. As already commented the organisation was superb although was surprised they ran out of food relatively early at the Newlands hub. I didnt need any but considering the next main hub was Leatherhead could have been a problem. Also to repeat the great support along the way a good nature and enthusiasm of all the spectators.


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2015)

It sounds as if it was the club riders who weren't very good at riding discipline - it was pretty good around us almost all the time, with plenty of calling out and holding the line. The support (as last year) was great, and the organisation was impeccable. The marshalls were very strong in holding the line with drivers who hadn't read the dozens of communications about closed roads, and I was impressed by the women on the exit from the finish zone who were firmly but politely refusing admission to someone who couldn't be bothered to phone her partner.

I think we got caught up by two ambulance delays on hills (the same one as @vickster) and another one earlier on - both were handled well by both marshalls and riders. We also saw the aftermath of one other crash, where someone had taken a bend too quickly. Each spill probably takes about 45 minutes to an hour to clear, so we get a false sense of their likelihood.

Here's our overall splits, converted into sensible units that I can understand:
*
Split* *Time Of Day* *Time* *Diff* *Distance* *Speed (mph)*
EST MILE 17 09:22:27 00:56:58 00:56:58 17 17.9
EST MILE 26 10:00:54 01:35:25 00:38:27 9 14.0
EST MILE 47 11:44:18 03:18:49 01:43:24 21 12.2
EST MILE 75 14:17:22 05:51:54 02:33:05 24 9.4
EST MILE 85 15:13:46 06:48:17 00:56:23 10 10.6
FINISH 16:19:55 07:54:26 01:06:09 15 13.6

That first bit is quick, isn't it? A lot of it is downhill, and we didn't stop at all until after mile 17. Thereafter we stopped every 10 miles or so for a stretch and a gulp of liquid and food.


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2015)

Incidentally, being a geeky sort, I was interested in the stats for heart attacks. For a population of 25,000 cyclists, roughly 40 will have a heart attack in each year - and if you're prone to having a heart attack hard physical exercise is likely to bring it on. So having two heart attacks in consecutive years is slightly extreme but perhaps not too surprising.

For comparison, the London Marathon death rate is apparently about 1 in 70,000 to 80,000 finishers - and I suspect the marathon attracts fewer people who are overall less fit than a 100 mile bike ride. And, of course, the marathon is over more quickly - a 5 hour finish is quite a long way down the tail of the distribution for that event, while it's pretty damn quick for a hilly 100 mile bike ride.


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> *It sounds as if it was the club riders who weren't very good at riding discipline* - it was pretty good around us almost all the time, with plenty of calling out and holding the line. .



Yep that was my experience - the "novice" riders gave no problems (apart from the guy who tried to get past in the narrow gap between me and a barrier on the sharp right-hander into Kingston, staying on the bike when being shoulder charged halfway through the turn was something of a challenge (I needed new shorts anyway!).

The issues I had were with aggressive club riders intent on getting a good time and charging through with little care for slower riders - the other real brown trouser moment was when I was doing maybe 18mph passing a stream of riders on my left. A "pace line" came through on my right, lead man moved left to weave through the riders ahead, last rider was a couple of inches from taking out my front wheel.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

I have to say some of the female club riders were the worst with really close passes! I guess at the back of the field we saw a proportionally high number of female to male riders, most of the guys would have been early


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> I have to say some of the female club riders were the worst with really close passes! I guess at the back of the field we saw a proportionally high number of female to male riders, most of the guys would have been early



I was gender neutral in the post you replied to, but the rider who nearly took out my front wheel was a female club rider.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm surprised its not on tv . Guess i'll have to get off my backside and ride down there .


It was, 10am BBC2. Its on iPlayer

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0654ncy/cycling-amateur-ridelondon


----------



## Chris1983 (3 Aug 2015)

I always tried to pass on the right and always made myself known by a simple on the right and a passing thanks after you pass. A quick signal if you wish move left or right.

But agree there was one group of club riders that just forced their way through on narrow section in the surry hills when caution and respect for slower riders is all that's required. Myself and rider in front had to take evasive action to avoid hitting them in a busy section with little space.

About ten minutes later once the road widened I caught them up on the next hill and passed them with ease and never saw them again so they weren't even that fast despite trying to force their way through.

The only climb I had trouble with which wasn't really the riders fault was at the top box hill, all the faster riders on the right so I was on the right and then the drinks station was on the right so suddenly everyone was cutting across from left to right.

Also had a rider just stop in front of me on a climb and start walking, they were on the righthand side of the road so nearly took 3 or 4 of us out. 

But as long as you have got your wits about and accept the fact at the start that everyone is at different abilities then it wasn't too bad. I'm pretty average so I got held up by a lot but I'm sure I held a lot of people up as well. I've also done quite a few sportives now as well so have come to know what to expect. I ride in a curtouis manor and just try to spot and then avoid the nobbers....


----------



## Simontm (3 Aug 2015)

Well a bit achey but still smiling,
The day started with an amazing scene. The stewards allowed us to cut through the route to join the Bow Road and there it was like a scene from Quadrophenia or Dave Gibbon's Originals when rivers of cyclists starts merging onto the road coming from all directions- certainly turned a few heads. A cabbie was non-too plussed when I told him this basically went on all day 

Had some friendly chat with some folks waiting for the start and then we were off. 

So much for a measured start, sometimes hitting 28mph through to Chiswick. Couldn't see much difference to an ordinary weekend in Richmond Park and said so to some hilarity from obvious locals 

Newlands was surprisingly good - indeed a PB according to Strava - and I've mentioned Leith Hill - thoughts to the rider's family 

Box Hill the usual spin and got asked by a few riders what the hill was like. At the top had an ice lolly at the water station. Thank you to the lady who shouted that they had shut the right hand lane on that sharp left at Headley. Remembered to change down for that sharp rise as well. 

Apparently my dad did see me at the Scilly Isles... Or someone else. Anyway whoever it was got a big roar of encouragement 

Cramp hit at Norbiton so had to nurse my way through Coombe Road till it stopped. No beer at the Alex, gonna have me some words with me mates and the staff  and the hill was fine. Good run through to the embankment, nice positioning of the MS Society to keep me going, bit emotional when I realised that just over a year ago I had started cycling again but another cramp attack sorted that one out 

Over the line, another cramp, pick up medal and meet the family. 

Overall, amazing organisation and well behaved from most, very friendly cyclists. Have to say that unfortunately I have to echo others in that I said to my wife that thanks to those on route, I have completely gone off any wee idea I may have entertained of joining a club ride. 

83 PBs apparently, 6:01:38 according to Strava. 6:24:15 official. Considering I thought 7:30 was fairly good estimate for me, am very pleased. 

*Splits*
*Split* *Time Of Day* *Time* *Diff* *min/km* *km/h*
EST MILE 17 08:43:40 00:49:13 49:13 01:54 31.82
EST MILE 26 09:14:27 01:19:59 30:46 02:02 29.74
EST MILE 47 10:27:16 02:32:48 01:12:49 02:10 27.81
EST MILE 55 10:59:12 03:04:45 31:57 02:29 24.23
EST MILE 75 12:44:08 04:49:40 01:44:55 03:27 17.44
EST MILE 85 13:22:10 05:27:43 38:03 02:20 25.87
FINISH 14:18:42 06:24:15 56:32 02:16 26.64


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> I was gender neutral in the post you replied to, but the rider who nearly took out my front wheel was a female club rider.


Ah

I have to say about the scariest sight was a chap in my wave who had evidently bought clipless pedals and shoes at Wiggle at Excel and had never before tried clipless  I thought I'd follow him to the pen but after observing a near clipless at some lights going into QEOP I though better of it and quickly got past  I hope he made it round without taking himself or anyone else out! Not a safe environment to try for the first time


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2015)

Now others have mentioned it, you've reminded me that we had a moment with a club paceline forcing their way through a narrow gap on our right. I have a feeling it was on the narrow road up to Holmbury St Mary when we'd gone right a little to overtake someone even slower than us!


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2015)

While I'm thinking of it, well done to @ianmac62 and @AKA Bob. Titus - which bike did you use?


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

@Chris1983 your post pretty much summed up most of the problems I saw between fast and slower riders. That was that slower riders were not always staying left.

People have said they saw them forcing their way through on the right or weaving their way through. So step back and think for a moment. If they were weaving, slower riders were on the right.

I also saw some charity riders in chain gangs so maybe we are possibly giving clubs a bad name in some cases unless it just depends on the times people started.

Also, we are all saying we saw people riding differently so maybe it isn't fair to tar club riders with the same brush.

No, I'm not a member of a club.

The number of riders given was 25k. Not sure how many there actually were but there would have been people of all abilitys. Slower riders should be able to ride at their speed and faster riders at their speed with respect shown for both with keeping left and right. 

As a side note, if they increase rider numbers again, they have got to consider taking Leith Hill out. I didn't see any chain gangs on that but there was no where to go. I started left as I wasn't going to attack it yet I was soon on the right just to get past people, almost coming to a complete stop and it was my second slowest time up it. Got to admit, people were all being sensible on the descent.


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

Or look at it another way, someone unfortunately passed away, yet people are just thinking about fast riders!


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2015)

As counterweight to the criticism of the behaviour of some club riders....

A neighbour in her mid 50's, pootling-to-work-and-the-shops cyclist. Only bike an ancient "shopper" took one of the Women's institute sponsored places. When she started training early in the year, folks had to take her out to show her how the gears worked on her bike - she had never changed gear. She had never ridden up a real hill, never ridden further than Wimbledon to Tooting.

Another neighbour lent her a proper road bike and taught her how to ride it.

She completed the 100 miles yesterday, 9hrs47 including the 90 minute stop at Leith Hill.

THAT is what the Prudential 100 Olympic Legacy ride is all about.


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> @Chris1983 your post pretty much summed up most of the problems I saw between fast and slower riders. That was that slower riders were not always staying left.
> 
> People have said they saw them forcing their way through on the right or weaving their way through. *So step back and think for a moment. If they were weaving, slower riders were on the right.*
> 
> .



What I observed was akin the guy doing 100 on the motorway, who undertakes the guy in the overtaking lane at 70 and cuts up the guy in the middle lane doing 60 overtaking the guy doing 50 in the LH lane, or coming up in the RH lane lights flashing and horn blaring.

Clearly not all club riders were behaving like that but there were enough to be too many!


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> What I observed was.............
> 
> Clearly not all club riders were behaving like that but there were enough to be too many!


So your making that assumption that there were "enough to be too many" only based on what you saw. 

That is your opinion which you are entitled to but you would not of seen or heard everything that happened.


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

Just remembered, did everyone's start group get a choice of start song?

The people at the front of my group decided to go for a cheesy option. "Bicycle" by Queen


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

We got Let it go from Frozen, couldn't have been cheesier, everyone was laughing


----------



## zizou (3 Aug 2015)

Think alot of this shows the importance of setting off the riders in 'seeded' waves which some had thought was a bit unfair prior to the event!

Im generally of the opinion that most people dont intentionally behave like dicks out to antagonise others and from this perspective then alot of the poor riding might not be being reckless and unsafe - someone who is used to riding in a group (which you would expect a club rider to have more experience of) will be more comfortable around other cyclists and leaving smaller gaps. It might feel like they are being aggressive and doing it to piss off others but for many that wont be the intention as they believe they are riding safely and leaving plenty of room.

Of course there are always a minority who are reckless and do ride like idiots, but they are to be found all across the ability levels


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Just remembered, did everyone's start group get a choice of start song?
> 
> The people at the front of my group decided to go for a cheesy option. "Bicycle" by Queen



Fat bottomed girls for us!


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2015)

zizou said:


> *Im generally of the opinion that most people dont intentionally behave like dicks out to antagonise others *and from this perspective then alot of the poor riding might not be being reckless and unsafe - someone who is used to riding in a group (which you would expect a club rider to have more experience of) will be more comfortable around other cyclists and leaving smaller gaps. *It might feel like they are being aggressive and doing it to piss off others but for many that wont be the intention as they believe they are riding safely and leaving plenty of room.*



LOL! 

Very similar arguments are put up by motorists defending their unsafe close passing of cyclists!

I'm a club cyclist, used to riding close on a wheel in front and with someone close on my wheel behind and side by side with another rider. When riding a sportive, I keep left unless overtaking.

I'm not used to other riders pushing through gaps making shoulder contact as they do.

If I found it intimidating, what about the thousands of non-club cyclists? - comments in the pub after the ride (from club and no club cyclists) and from others on here suggest my experience on the ride was far from unique.

From the Ride website:

*It’s Not a race!*
The Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 is NOT A RACE,  and you should not compromise your own safety – and that of the cyclists and spectators around you – by riding the sportive as if it was a race.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2015)

Can't see it ever going away. We had similar comments about the RL86 last year, my worst was probably on a spot already mentioned (one of the narrower ascending roads before Newlands I believe) where 4 or 5 pushed through on the far right where the road was a bit crumbly in the pouring rain. Yes, they had to squeeze to the right of me, overtake on the right doesn't mean there will always be empty road on the right, sometimes all the bikes overtaking other slower bikes keeping to the left are going to make it all the way across to the right. Equally gaps to the left aren't always what you might call gaps (although I'm happy to agree some people took 'stick to the left if you are going slow' and threw it in the bin along with any other advice they'd been given).

Until they put in Slow/Medium/Fast lanes like the swimming baths, or cap the maximum speed limit for everyone to prove it isn't a race, this behaviour will keep on going (so, it'll keep on happening like this. :-) )


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

I was told when I did the volunteer training last year the max speed at least on flats would be 25mph, presumably not that strictly enforced. Or the've ditched the pace car idea


----------



## Tomtrumps (3 Aug 2015)

Sorry to hear about the injuries and the poor chap who passed away.

My reflections. This was my first sportive and I thoroughly enjoyed every moment of it. It is up there with the best days of my life. In fact, today I have Ride London blues, feeling very similar to the day after my wedding, but without a honeymoon in Antigua to enjoy!

I was incredibly happy I hadn't ridden in the area at all prior to the event, I didn't have a clue where I was or what was forthcoming. Newlands Corner was OK, Box Hill was a joy (including joining in with a Mexican Wave with the stewards and having to get off to take a picture of the breath-taking view!) but Leith Hilll was painful. It isn't as steep as some of the hills in my usual North Kent patch, but boy, it is long! Loved the descent though! My Strava, which annoyingly told me I had done 99.8 miles, also said my highest speed was 46.5 mph, which is scary! Garmin said 100.03 and 42.5mph. Wimbledon Hill was just annoying, particularly as at that point my legs wre really startting to feel it!

So happy to have completed it an hour quicker than I thought (5 hours 25, 5 hours 15 Strava time) which has given me a lot of confidence and I'm now looking forward to joining the local club (Bigfoot in Bromley). Couldn't believe how quick it was! I'd always hoped to do the first 40 miles in 2 hours, and slow down from there, but when I'd got to 50 in 2 hours 30 I got very excited. A lull around the big hills, but the last 15 miles were my quickest, which was a surprise! Sadly it meant my wife and dad missed me altogether! Happily I caught up with them at the charity's post ride bash.

* Time Of Day* *Time km/h*
EST MILE 17 08:14:10 00:49:31 31.63
EST MILE 26 08:42:52 01:18:14 31.88
EST MILE 47 09:50:12 02:25:34 30.07
EST MILE 55 10:17:03 02:52:25 28.82
EST MILE 75 11:30:54 04:06:16 24.78
EST MILE 85 12:06:00 04:41:21 28.05
FINISH 12:50:31 05:25:53 33.82

I wasn't bothered by the groups powering through on the right. They were always pretty courteous to me and made me aware they were there.

Well done to everyone though, fabulous day and lots of fabulous people.


----------



## User33236 (3 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> We got Let it go from Frozen, couldn't have been cheesier, everyone was laughing



We got that song too. Had to put up with Mrs SG singing it at the top of her voice in my left ear lol.


----------



## MichaelO (3 Aug 2015)

We had Madness, One step beyond. Wouldn't have been my choice!!


----------



## PK99 (3 Aug 2015)

Depressing to look at the times some folks do compared to mine 7:03 total 6:42 rolling.

But then i look at rider ages on the results list and realise that only 2/3 % of riders are older than me


----------



## AKA Bob (3 Aug 2015)

@srw I did it on the road bike but wished I had been on the Brompton. Started at 7am with the Club Riders. But as I was with my other half we made steady pace and had no issues with them going past us. Our problems started on Leith Hill when a poor chap had a fatal heart attack. By the time the emergency services had done their thing and we had got over a the climb we started merging with large numbers of charity riders who had been diverted behind us and missed out on Leith Hill. The most alarming bit was descending off the back of Box Hill there is a short climb which saw the whole width of the road come to a halt as no one changed down in advance. Then it was a matter of keeping your wits about you and not trusting anyone a bit like BHF London to Brighton. I maybe doing a disservice but definately a difference between the two groups in my opinion.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Until they put in Slow/Medium/Fast lanes like the swimming baths, or_* cap the maximum speed limit *_for everyone to prove it isn't a race, this behaviour will keep on going (so, it'll keep on happening like this. :-) )


A maximum speed? There's an idea. You could also provide lashings of cake and tea at the feed stations controls, get them to provide proof of passage receipts, and note down things like pub names. Where could that end?


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

@AKA Bob you probably hit the same jam as us. I suggested to a girl who was walking two abreast to get into single file, she got a bit stroppy and said they were walking because everyone came to a halt. Shortly after we all got stopped due to the crash further on

That hill actually is a nasty one, it almost got me on the training run last week when my bike refused to change onto the lower cog, my legs were on fire when I absolutely managed to change down  I was early into the little ring this time!


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> I was told when I did the volunteer training last year the max speed at least on flats would be 25mph, presumably not that strictly enforced. Or the've ditched the pace car idea


I think they have a "lead car" to check that the route is clear and no one is allowed to pass it. That will obviously only be at the front though. Well, that's what I read last year.




While I was waiting for the pro race to finish, a woman on the spectator side came up and asked a Marshall close by where the medals were. The Marshall then told us that she had got picked by by the sweeper with 10 miles to go and had asked if she would still get a medal. I don't know if she did though.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

That's probably the case. I think they did say it was at the start.

I have to say the groups of guys going the other way in Kingston looked terrifying


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> Depressing to look at the times some folks do compared to mine 7:03 total 6:42 rolling.
> But then i look at rider ages on the results list and realise that only 2/3 % of riders are older than me


Cool, last year the buzz on the return riverboat was about 'breaking 5 hours' and I hadn't, coming in at 5 hours 20. I felt a momentary spasm of "oh, I didn't do it" and then remembered I didn't care. I wasn't doing it to beat other people, but to have done it. The time was nice, but truly, it's about as relevant as my average speed when commuting, it's just traffic lights and junctions get replaced with bottle necks and incidents.

Congrats.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

My aim too was simply to start and finish, having had to withdraw last year etc. I'm not even fussed about doing 92 not 100 (or 96.3 or whatever) especially with all the aggro and probably being swept! The cheering on the Mall was worth it  Even the stabbing abdominal pains from the flipping stitch!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> I think they have a "lead car" to check that the route is clear and no one is allowed to pass it. That will obviously only be at the front though. Well, that's what I read last year.
> While I was waiting for the pro race to finish, a woman on the spectator side came up and asked a Marshall close by where the medals were. The Marshall then told us that she had got picked by by the sweeper with 10 miles to go and had asked if she would still get a medal. I don't know if she did though.


Is it bad to presume she won't get one because she didn't finish?


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

I know I've been involved it it, but can we stop this whole discussion on club riders v what ever you want to call the rest please?

At the end of the day you have up to 25,000 different people of all different abilities who ride at different speeds with different levels of confidence and takes on what "safe" is. 

As has been mentioned, unless you put controls in, it is what it is.

Maybe lets get back to positive things as I'm sure for all of us, it was a brilliant day.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

I doubt some bloke (no club jersey from what I recall) barging between two cyclists on Boxhill and hitting both sets of handlebars in the process is safe riding in anyone's book. You can't control for that, the other guys were both making quick progress on the right, it was pure impatience and lack of consideration. Probably was the same bloke whining about being held back due to a very nasty crash wwhere there was some guy lying in the middle of the road in a neck brace


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Is it bad to presume she won't get one because she didn't finish?


I'm in two minds. On one hand, she didn't finish but on the other hand 90 miles (or what ever it was if she had to take a diversion) was probably a big achievement for her and have seen the look on her face, it would have taken a very strong minded volunteer to not give her one.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

Indeed - if she had been held up for an hour at Leith and then for 15 minutes later, she probably would have made it from Wimbledon as the sweep was due to come through at 4.40 I think


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> I doubt some bloke (no club jersey from what I recall) barging between two cyclists on Boxhill and hitting both sets of handlebars in the process is safe riding in anyone's book.


Mark Cavendish (I think it was him) said once that if you put a club rider in a pro peloton, they would crash in the neutral zone.

So in a pro peleton, who barge each other all the time, who is the unsafe one, world class riders or the club rider!


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

That's fine, but the pros expect the barging in a race, they presumably train in that environment and it's part of their sport.
However, two guys enjoying a ride  don't expect a total stranger to try to barge through a gap that isn't there on a crowded hill with riders (and walkers) of all abilities and experience. You can't compare the two scenarios

It was a driver trying to do the same thing who landed me in hospital 18 months ago  If those guys had come off it would have been carnage


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> However, two guys enjoying a ride  don't expect a total stranger to try to barge through a gap that isn't there on a crowded hill with riders (and walkers) of all abilities and experience.


I didn't see any of that on the three hills, it was just people saying "on your right" and people moving out the way. I'm not saying what your saying isn't true though. 

That's the point I'm trying to make. It started at 6am and finished at 17:30 (I think) so 11h30 in total and none of us would have seen everything. So it is unfair to make some of the generalisations that have been made in here. 

So maybe we can now leave it at that and if need be, agree to disagree


----------



## Rob H (3 Aug 2015)

Ive read all this and Sleaver is spot on.

I'm a Club Rider and rode in a 4 man pace line, sometimes with 30 other bikes taking a tow without any intention of taking a turn, we past courteously on the right always warning and thanking those we past... I cant however say whether the other on the train did as i dont know them and thats the point... When 25000 fatigued cyclists are on the same road their bubble becomes very very small and quite understandably that drives their point of view. I saw people swerve into others and then apologise as they themselves were avoiding something and so on.

Unless you received a direct physical or verbal issue its not the product of cycling levels its the product of 25000 human beings all tired and wanting to sit in the same spot


----------



## Rob H (3 Aug 2015)

As an aside i did pass a guy riding no handed with headphones in... that's just stupid


----------



## w00hoo_kent (3 Aug 2015)

RJH10000 said:


> As an aside i did pass a guy riding no handed with headphones in... that's just stupid


What was he listening to?


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

RJH10000 said:


> As an aside i did pass a guy riding no handed with headphones in... that's just stupid


One rider went past me and he didn't bother with headphones to listen to music, he just had a loudspeaker 

One rider close by said something like "thats how you pimp up a bike"


----------



## kipster (3 Aug 2015)

I decided early on that I didn't want to ride with my club, they had all done it before and we're looking for quicker times. I did my own thing and enjoyed the day. It was fairly easy to know and keep an eye out on what was happening around me, most groups gave shouts of 'on the right' but you could mostly hear them before that. I made sure I stayed on my line and left space an corners. On the hills I was very vigilant and tried to give everyone I passed space. I think I got shouted at once by a guy who wobbled into me as I was passing him on Leith, but I tried to plan out the ride by looking ahead and considering other riders. One guy nearly wiped me out on a corner, I had seen him on my right, nothing on my left so I drifted wider, he apologised. There were a few idiots, but you get them everywhere in a mass of others. If I was drafting someone, I let them know I was there, but I only drafted club jerseys and then not too close. Most drafting me, didn't announce their existence but I knew they were there. 

Overall a great day out, trying to get up a 4am was a struggle, cramp at 98.5 miles was a pain, my Strava time of 5:33 was 3 minutes over the time I wanted to achieve.


----------



## Rob H (3 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> One rider went past me and he didn't bother with headphones to listen to music, he just had a loudspeaker
> 
> One rider close by said something like "thats how you pimp up a bike"



Was that the guy on the single speed and 3/4 length tan shorts? Passed him on Leith.. To be fair, on the left, on a single, entertaining the masses...classic!

Infact oddly my mate made that very statement as we passed him... spooky


----------



## Rob H (3 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> What was he listening to?



One Direction


----------



## Steppylud (3 Aug 2015)

My day started with my alarm going off at 3.45 am and got ready and out for the cab that was booked for 4.30, went to pick up my mate, who sadly hadnt woken up and there was a panicked 20 minutes of door banging and phone calls. Cab did well and we were dropped off in Blackwall lane at 6am, mate had to be in his start pen for 6.30 so we had to peg it a bit. First bit of drama came when the marshals didnt send us the right way to the start and we headed up the A12 right into the path of the first group, lots of screaming and a "Get off the road you f&%king Prick" from a London dickamo Dynamo rider, who if I meet again will never ride a bike again. 

Got to the start and it was all very organised, I honestly think I set off way too quickly. My 17 mile split was 54 minutes, and I think that hurt me as the day wore on. Felt like I was going up a mountain from Ripley to Newlands, but managed to get up Newlands faster than I had ever done before. I got to Leith hill in time for it to be shut, had no idea what had happened, but there was a strange feeling of something not right as I rejoined the A25 and the group of cyclists that had stopped there had a strange atmosphere. 

Dorking high street was solid, and was walking speed only through the narrow section. 

Had to walk up Box hill after the second hairpin, jelly legs took over, was gutted as i have done this before. Stopped at Leatherhead and had my first pee of the day, and that is when my problems really started, it was stinging like an absolute B@stard, and plagued me until late last night, was shivering and had to keep stopping regularly for a wee. By the time I got out of Esher cramp started setting in in my hamstring and thigh, but this passed by the time I got to Putney.

It was a really hard slog to the finish, but wow what a finish, coming up whitehall, seeing Nelsons column and turning into the Mall will stay with me forever, made even better seeing my Wife, kids and mum just after the finish line. Amazing.

As for the agressive riding of certain people, I did see that, these people need to chill out and if they want fast times on these segments for Strava then they need to go out on a quite Sunday morning, Its like the M25 in the rush hour, if there is no room to overtake, you have to wait.

Far too many crashes for my liking, didnt see any actually happen but lots of people laying in the road, and obviously the sad news that one of our own has passed away, rest in peace dude. 

Would I do it again? Absolutely, but more training and more weight loss required, and I don't think I will do it for charity again. Its ballot or bust for me.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

Well done @Steppylud


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

RJH10000 said:


> Was that the guy on the single speed and 3/4 length tan shorts? Passed him on Leith.. To be fair, on the left, on a single, entertaining the masses...classic!


I don't think so from what I can remember. He went past me somewhere well before the Surrey Hills though. As I only really know the part of the course around Dorking/Abinger Hammer/Shere etc. all the other parts are a bit of a blur as to their place names


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

Steppylud said:


> had my first pee of the day, and that is when my problems really started, it was stinging like an absolute B@stard


Sounds like you should go and see a doctor about that


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Sounds like you should go and see a doctor about that


+1 , sounds like cystitis. In the meantime, drink cranberry juice 

I didn't pee until Raynes Park after 4pm which is unheard of for me...and I drank lots of water. That b@stard stitch distracted me from everything else I think


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> I didn't pee until Raynes Park after 4pm which is unheard of for me...and I drank lots of water.


I had the opposite problem. I had to stop at both the first two hubs for a pee because I was cold in the morning and when I'm cold, it make me need a pee. However, I was hardly drinking and even though I was aware of that, I still wasn't drinking for some reason even though I drink about every 10k on weekend rides to make sure I drink.

So I have been paying all day with a headache which I assume is down to dehydration from yesterday going by the (sorry for the info) colour of my pee.

I'm now off to have another drink


----------



## rvw (3 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Just remembered, did everyone's start group get a choice of start song?
> 
> The people at the front of my group decided to go for a cheesy option. "Bicycle" by Queen


Our wave - tandem city - got Meatloaf "Bat out of hell": several options were offered and that got the overwhelming vote. The wave before got "We will rock you" which seemed to go down well!


----------



## Norry1 (3 Aug 2015)

I really enjoyed the ride yesterday. Even the 3.45 alarm wasn't too bad.

Laura Trott (and her Dad) were in our wave but I didn't see her on the ride. 

I thought most people rode ok. There were a few close(r) passes than needed. The main problem I saw was people changing line without looking. 

I deliberately went out a touch slower than previous rides which paid dividends in the last 30 miles when I had plenty in the tank.

I was really pleased to take 2 minutes off my 2013 time managing a 4:47:00 official time. I didn't stop so that was my moving time as well.

Sorry to see a few crashes and condolences to the guy on Leith Hill.

Martin


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2015)

Photo proofs now available via the rider info page. Lovely one of me with my hand up crossing the line...hands in the air would have ended in disaster and had the medics running not to mention the Queen coming out to see what the commotion was


----------



## Simontm (3 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> Photo proofs now available via the rider info page. Lovely one of me with my hand up crossing the line...hands in the air would have ended in disaster and had the medics running not to mention the Queen coming out to see what the commotion was


Just had a look and none too flattering of me  I do like the photo on Box Hill where everyone else is down, gurning and straining while I'm upright and smiling and to all extent looking like I'm on a jaunt in the countryside. Who said the camera never lies


----------



## User33236 (3 Aug 2015)

Wow! That's a first. Mrs SG and me in the same photo! They always have split us into two no matter how close we ride together lol.


----------



## Zcapp96 (3 Aug 2015)

On the whole the standard of riding was good. Most of the club riders were polite and gave plenty of warning with an early 'On your right'. There were some that were treating it like a team timetrial though, heads down and shouting for people to get out the way. A fair few individuals weaving through gaps that were only just there but these didn't seem to be wearing club kits. The two most dangerous bits of riding I saw were by people that shouldn't have been on the road. First one near the tower of london as some women on her Sunday Shopper bike decided to not wait for a gap or go to an official crossing point but to just weave slowly across the stream of 20mph+ cyclists. The second was an act of extreme stupidity as I was going up Leith hill. Some old bloke on his rickety old bike thought it would be a good idea to cycle DOWN into the oncoming masses on the side with the faster riders (not myself!). He probably thought it be okay as long as he was ringing his bell as he went. Someone behind me seriously verbally laid into him. 

On a personal note, had a fantastic time! Only managed 3.5hrs total sleep before my 4am alarm but a pleasant stress free drive to the O2 car park. The kid in me made me use the emirates airline for the sake of the cool ride (which it was!) and got to the start in plenty of time. First section was super quick and was averaging over 21mph. Had handily arranged a pit stop with Mrs Zcapp96 at Weybridge were I swapped water bottles and had a quick selfie with the kids. Managed the rest of the ride without stopping for an offical time of 5h 24m, 5h 11m strava moving. Very chuffed with this. Will enter the ballot for next year, cannot beat the feeling of riding closed roads with the crowds cheering you on!


----------



## Nomadski (3 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> While I was waiting for the pro race to finish, a woman on the spectator side came up and asked a Marshall close by where the medals were. The Marshall then told us that she had got picked by by the sweeper with 10 miles to go and had asked if she would still get a medal. I don't know if she did though.



While having evening dinner, a friend commented his friend had got swept up at 90 miles. Dunno if same female or not, but he's text her to ask if she got her medal. Real bummer to do all the hard work, be so close to the end, and have such an easy ride left, only to be taken off. Understandable why, but heartbreaking, I'm sure.

Will post when I get a reply from him.

Also, on the subject of tunes, and this is no word of a lie, all of Saturday while driving to Stratford I was humming Sweet Caroline by Neil Diamond. I'm not a particular fan, and I hadn't heard it on the radio, it was just stuck in my head. Our song that came on while waiting to go? Sweet Caroline.

Freaky.


----------



## sleaver (3 Aug 2015)

Queen, Neil Diamond, Meatloff, what was the average age of participants  While watching the Grand Prix on Saturday and the Pro's on Sunday, there were people moving because of the music 

The group that went off before me made the announcer say something funny. Can't remember the exact words but it went something like:



> Wave (what ever it was), what is your choice? Although none of you at the front are have that wave on your number.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Aug 2015)

Yes, I know, videography noobness in play, was in a rush!


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2015)

rvw said:


> Our wave - tandem city - got Meatloaf "Bat out of hell": several options were offered and that got the overwhelming vote. The wave before got "We will rock you" which seemed to go down well!


You learn new things about those you love every day. I didn't know that @rvw was a secret rocker* - she actually cheered when Mr Loaf's _oeuvre_ was announced.

*I may not have got the lingo _quite_ right.


----------



## rvw (3 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> You learn new things about those you love every day. I didn't know that @rvw was a secret rocker* - she actually cheered when Mr Loaf's _oeuvre_ was announced.
> 
> *I may not have got the lingo _quite_ right.


To be honest, it was the one option I'd actually heard of.


----------



## zizou (3 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Very similar arguments are put up by motorists defending their unsafe close passing of cyclists!
> 
> ...



It's not the same because from a motorists perspective passing a cyclist by 10 cm, 50 cm or 5 metres makes no difference, they are never putting themself at any risk. A cyclist however judges what is safe based on risk to both parties. If they pass too close then they can suffer the consequences of any accident too. That is a big difference!

As for the comments in the pub - presumably everyone enjoying the post ride pint considered their own riding to be of the highest standard, impeccable and courteous, with any problem being due to everyone else being crap? I assume that is an opinion that all of us on CC share too - we're all awesome and the problem is with everyone else! 

You mention being intimidated - most of us have been in that position at one point or another and when in that mindset every little thing is going to be a problem, whether it is an actual problem or not. Someone brushes your shoulder, not great behaviour for a sportive but call them on it or tap them to let them know you are there. Dont dwell on it, they likely just made a mistake or misjudged it's not being done out of malice.



Steppylud said:


> My day started with my alarm going off at 3.45 am and got ready and out for the cab that was booked for 4.30, went to pick up my mate, who sadly hadnt woken up and there was a panicked 20 minutes of door banging and phone calls. Cab did well and we were dropped off in Blackwall lane at 6am, mate had to be in his start pen for 6.30 so we had to peg it a bit. First bit of drama came when the marshals didnt send us the right way to the start and we headed up the A12 right into the path of the first group, lots of screaming and a "Get off the road you f&%king Prick" from a London dickamo Dynamo rider, who if I meet again will never ride a bike again.



I mentioned this happening in an earlier post, i was on the other side of it so to speak.

The screaming and swearing doesnt sound too polite however it was an extremely dangerous situation considering the size of group and the speed it was going - going round one of the bends on the A12 there was very nearly a head on collision with a group going in the opposite way. They didnt get shouted at because everyone was too busy trying to avoid a mass pile up (you could smell the burning rubber and brake blocks in the air) but the ones that followed after that did get verbals from some riders. It's not your fault if a marshal sent you the wrong way but thats the reason you were getting shouted at. 



sleaver said:


> I think they have a "lead car" to check that the route is clear and no one is allowed to pass it. That will obviously only be at the front though. Well, that's what I read last year.



The lead car was here this year too, like you say there to check the route is clear.

It was needed too - there was a close call with a work truck which looked to have coned itself onto the course when laying out the road closure signs and also a couple of cars which were on the course - fortunately going the same direction as the cyclists, although slower!


----------



## Simontm (4 Aug 2015)

zizou said:


> It's not the same because from a motorists perspective passing a cyclist by 10 cm, 50 cm or 5 metres makes no difference, they are never putting themself at any risk. A cyclist however judges what is safe based on risk to both parties. If they pass too close then they can suffer the consequences of any accident too. That is a big difference!
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## swansonj (4 Aug 2015)

Tomtrumps said:


> Sorry to hear about the injuries and the poor chap who passed away.
> 
> My reflections. This was my first sportive and I thoroughly enjoyed every moment of it. It is up there with the best days of my life. In fact, today I have Ride London blues, feeling very similar to the day after my wedding, but without a honeymoon in Antigua to enjoy!
> 
> ...


Special credit to @Tomtrumps for being, I believe, the only person so far to have included an allusion to the scenery you were cycling through among the reasons for all enjoying yourselves so much.


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

swansonj said:


> Special credit to @Tomtrumps for being, I believe, the only person so far to have included an allusion to the scenery you were cycling through among the reasons for all enjoying yourselves so much.


It was, of course, mostly delightful. The exceptions being Leatherhead, which seems to be a town in hock to the car, and the depressing road out to Walton-on-Thames where you're stuck between the reservoirs and semi-industrial sprawl along the river.

The view from Boxhill _almost_ made the crawl to the top worthwhile. Unfortunately there were too many people right at the top on Newland's Corner, so we stopped a dozen yards further back and couldn't see that view.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2015)

Some of the photos are up on marathon-photos.com if you are interested.


----------



## huttster (4 Aug 2015)

Did anyone else book a parking space?I booked a place in car park O turned up on time to find it had turned into car park NO! Full up! Apart from that had a great day,4hours 48 strava,official 4 hours 51


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

The Super Mario brothers apparently got round in about 6:40. A few fancy dress costumes on display - several people had kitted out helmets with mohicans, balloon bikes and other adornments. There was a pair of crash test dummies on a tandem, a Batman, and at least one banana suit.


----------



## swansonj (4 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> It was, of course, mostly delightful. The exceptions being Leatherhead, which seems to be a town in hock to the car, and the depressing road out to Walton-on-Thames where you're stuck between the reservoirs and semi-industrial sprawl along the river.
> 
> The view from Boxhill _almost_ made the crawl to the top worthwhile. Unfortunately there were too many people right at the top on Newland's Corner, so we stopped a dozen yards further back and couldn't see that view.


It is a well-known fact that the view from the Box Hill zig-zags is better on the way down.

The point of living in Leatherhead is not for the views. Come to that, I'm struggling to think what the point of living in Leatherhead is....


----------



## Steppylud (4 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Some of the photos are up on marathon-photos.com if you are interested.



Urgh, I so do not look suited to cycling. I think that is the first time I have seen photos of myself on a bike. 

Its Mr Blobby on a bike.


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

rvw said:


> To be honest, it was the one option I'd actually heard of.


If I remember correctly someone wanted Bohemian Rhapsody, but it was too long; or Fat-bottomed Girls and Bicycle, but both had been played already.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Aug 2015)

huttster said:


> Did anyone else book a parking space?



Yes, I gritted my teeth and stumped up the £17 for a space in car park D (Farringdon Road), my logic being to minimise the distance to cycle back to the car from the finish. 

There were still loads of spaces when I got there, and if it filled up later they had all gone by the time I got back at 5pm. I have to confess that I then succumbed to the attractions of the pub next door for a celebratory pint of Brakspears.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Aug 2015)

zizou said:


> As for the comments in the pub - presumably everyone enjoying the post ride pint considered their own riding to be of the highest standard, impeccable and courteous, with any problem being due to everyone else being crap? I assume that is an opinion that all of us on CC share too - we're all awesome and the problem is with everyone else!


Speak for yourself. I'm happy to consider every day a school day and own up when I screw up. It's part of being self aware. Pretty positive I've seen others do it too. Analysing your own ride is part of doing it better next time, who wouldn't want that?


----------



## zizou (4 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Speak for yourself. I'm happy to consider every day a school day and own up when I screw up. It's part of being self aware. Pretty positive I've seen others do it too. Analysing your own ride is part of doing it better next time, who wouldn't want that?



That was sort of the point i was trying to make (badly it appears!). I definitely don't consider myself flawless and free of error. It's just that after virtually every cycling event or race ive read about over the years there have been lots of moaning afterwards whether it be in person or reading it on social media about the standards of others doing the event. Some people will put their hands up and apologise when they make a mistake, some people either screw up or take excessive risks and dont care, some who have screwed up or done something wrong will be unaware they have erred and are now the subject of strangers moaning about their bad riding after the event and in many cases they may not have done anything wrong at all yet someone will still be criticising their riding.


----------



## zizou (4 Aug 2015)

Simontm said:


> Sorry gonna have to pull you up on this one.
> 
> The one thing that really pees me off when normally riding is precisely this close pass. It is not about the risk to the 'driver' whatever the vehicle, it is the risk to me. The 'driver' has no idea what type of rider I am for a start - what if I am a violent veerer when I see a small pothole? That's my problem with those type of riders. You cannot access risk on the basis of another rider you don't know. On that point, all road users should be considering the risk to all other road users for their actions.
> 
> The most important lesson I ever was taught was that everyone else on a road is a moron, and act accordingly.



If you are going to be frightened by other cyclists riding close then doing an event which features some some fairly narrow roads and 25000+ entrants isnt perhaps the best of ideas.

In any case i think you can (and do) assess risk and judgement based on riders you dont know - it doesnt take long to see if someone holds their line or even what they look like on a bike - is their upper body still, is their pedalling stroke smooth and so on can help you judge too and act accordingly. You are not always going to get it right (just think what Chris Froome looks like and he's not too shabby a rider!) but on the other hand i never once believed i was surrounded by morons on Sunday. And I say this as someone who was taken out by a crash that i had no fault in causing!


----------



## Simontm (4 Aug 2015)

zizou said:


> If you are going to be frightened by other cyclists riding close then doing an event which features some some fairly narrow roads and 25000+ entrants isnt perhaps the best of ideas.
> 
> In any case i think you can (and do) assess risk and judgement based on riders you dont know - it doesnt take long to see if someone holds their line or even what they look like on a bike - is their upper body still, is their pedalling stroke smooth and so on can help you judge too and act accordingly. You are not always going to get it right (just think what Chris Froome looks like and he's not too shabby a rider!) but on the other hand i never once believed i was surrounded by morons on Sunday. And I say this as someone who was taken out by a crash that i had no fault in causing!



I don't scare easily, that's not my point. In fact I'm a big lad so if someone was to try and elbow me out of the way - which I saw a few of on Sunday - they would probably come off second best. 
If some idiots want to be Strava louts, do it in a race not Ride London. You are absolutely right that people make risk assessments, I'm talking bout giving courtesy to other riders. Yes there are narrow roads but that is precisely the time to take care and be courteous. 
I said most riders were kind, polite, encouraging, funny and good company and I will certainly enter the ballot next week.


----------



## oldcarltonfan (4 Aug 2015)

Good point zizou. If the chap who took me out, from behind and at high speed, had stopped to apologise for HIS mistake, I might not be so cross. I was taught many years ago that the overtaker, not overtakee, was responsible for avoiding contact (I am willing to be corrected by the group). And yes, I used to race as a young man, do ride a lot in groups and am not intimidated by bikes close up. I apolgise for typos, I'm still in hospital, in pain and minus (broken) glasses using a tiny smartphone screen. Don't suppose anyone got any video of an Asthma UK rider on an Enigma being taken out in Dorking @ the 65 mile point just before 1200? I might be able to get a number of the chap who took me out and get a contribution to a titanium repair; I can get fixed on the NHS, the bike can't! Well done to all who made it, yes the scenary and weather were lovely and only one out of 25k tried to kill me!


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

Simontm said:


> If some idiots want to be Strava louts,


Am I an idiot and Strava lout then because I said I set a PB on Wimbledon Hill then?



Simontm said:


> I'm talking bout giving courtesy to other riders.


That works both ways though and slower riders should give courtesy to faster riders. Faster riders were warning slower riders they were passing on the right on much wider roads coming out of London as well. So if they didn't have room to pass on the right on wide roads, does that not say something. Or, they were just warning riders of their presence to that less experienced riders didn't weave across the road causing an accident.



zizou said:


> If you are going to be frightened by other cyclists riding close then doing an event which features some some fairly narrow roads and 25000+ entrants isnt perhaps the best of ideas.


^ This

When you enter, you know it is a mass participation event and you know what you are and aren't comfortable with. No one should feel that they shouldn't be welcomed in the event so it is just a case of accommodating everyone. If you expect that everyone should ride to how you are comfortable, then that isn't going to happen.

For those saying about the close passes, do you really think that the other rider will have done it if they didn't consider it safe considering they could have come off worse?

If I created a thread in a more public area of the forums where more club riders are likely to see it, I wonder if those who have been critical in here will be willing to tar everyone with the same brush in that thread. Actually, I may do that at lunch so that this thread can get back on topic rather than a general discussion on how people should ride sportives.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

oldcarltonfan said:


> Don't suppose anyone got any video of an Asthma UK rider on an Enigma being taken out in Dorking @ the 65 mile point just before 1200?


It wasn't your accident, but I read a post on Facebook from someone trying to do a similar thing in finding someone.

There was someone receiving medical treatment about 50 meters from Trafalgar Square in the morning and the times match as the start time she gave was just before mine. She posted on Facebook that a drunk youth had decided to start causing trouble and when people asked why he was doing it he said "Because I can". He then nocked this person off her bike landing her in hospital for 7 hours with one front tooth missing and the other chipped along with facial injuries. She also said her helmet to its job by the state it was in so it probably could have been a lot worse.

Of course, this drunk youth decided that running away was the grown up thing to do and although people chased him, he wasn't caught.


----------



## PK99 (4 Aug 2015)

oldcarltonfan said:


> Good point zizou. If the chap who took me out, from behind and at high speed, had stopped to apologise for HIS mistake, I might not be so cross. I was taught many years ago that the overtaker, not overtakee, was responsible for avoiding contact (I am willing to be corrected by the group). And yes, I used to race as a young man, do ride a lot in groups and am not intimidated by bikes close up. I apolgise for typos, I'm still in hospital, in pain and minus (broken) glasses using a tiny smartphone screen. Don't suppose anyone got any video of an Asthma UK rider on an Enigma being taken out in Dorking @ the 65 mile point just before 1200? I might be able to get a number of the chap who took me out and get a contribution to a titanium repair; I can get fixed on the NHS, the bike can't! Well done to all who made it, yes the scenary and weather were lovely and only one out of 25k tried to kill me!



Ooch! Sympathies!


----------



## jefmcg (4 Aug 2015)

RIP Stephen Green.

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...filePage.action?userUrl=StepGreen&d-49489-p=4


----------



## Slaav (4 Aug 2015)

Well my take on the day was as follows:

Last year, the starting pens were better I thought; you could enter and leave pretty much at will and we managed to sneak one rider into our pen so that three of us rode together. This year, I was marshalled into a pen (bottle neck/dead end with no way out) only to find that I was effectively in a mixed pen of K, M and N. My 7.21 (ish) start meant several of us had arranged to meet out on the course depending on actual starts.

I left at 08.39 or so! Bl00dy infuriating and meant I absolutely hoofed it to try and catch several others. Went off too keen and was suffering at Hampton Court where I did manage to catch one and then met another at Pyrford. Never met up with my old Scrum Half who cycles at my pace! Aaarrrggghhhhh.

Oh well; a great and epic day!

On general cycling and etiquette, I would liken it to skiing busy slopes. Generally speaking (and also in novice motor racing where the novice has a big clear X on his car) it is the job of the better skier/participant/driver (so I would say rider) to avoid the beginner/lesser talented participant? If you are overtaking when skiing on narrow pistes, the overtaker puts him/herself at risk by going OUTSIDE (i.e. at the edge) and it always remains his/her responsibility to ensure a safe pass. If the beginner wobbles or doesn't turn as expected, tough - my fault! Simple.

I saw some absolutely shocking riding and also some brilliantly disciplined riding from all standards. Unfortunately the 'should know better' crowd were the worst culprits. I was almost taken out on several occasions with stupidly close passes (one girl made slight contact) on my left where there was simply no room. The girl pass was on a bl00dy wide road and there were a good ten yards right of me that were empty. That warranted a shout!

I was lucky that although a massive big lump (18st), I seemed to manage Box and Wimbledon quite easily and actually overtook many cyclists that looked more the part than I do . Many wobbles from suffering cyclists and especially absolute beginners on hills but it was my role to avoid them and not their fault if their lungs were coming out of their ears and failing to hold the perfect straight line at 90 rpm....

And don't get me on the 4rses in a chain gang shouting 'RIGHT' several times when the bl00dy narrow road was chock full of people getting up and many at reasonable pace on the right. The people on the far right who were being shouted at were good riders and not hanging around but no, they were not quick enough for the to55ers in the mini peleton that ended up with the bolshy lead rider snagging himself on the thorns/bushes on the right verge. It is very rare I wish something bad to happen to anyone but I did wish the git had completely snagged himself and ripped his shirt to bits; would have been justified and Karma! (I know that makes me a bad person)

On several occasions, I slowed as it was difficult to pass slower cyclists without A) being a dick and B) swerving straight into the path of faster riders. Common courtesy is all that is really required surely?

I did on two occasions cause others issues; and a huge apology was immediate and no harm done as I simply made an error. Not when downhilling or rounding a bend etc just replacing water bottle and having a wobble etc. Apologies met with acknowledgments and smiles 

Lastly, why don't people corner properly? I am at best still a beginner/plodder who is there for the experience but why do people on wide bends not simply ride around the corner? Too many (including some club riders in kit) would cycle to the bend, turn and then cycle away from the bend. How difficult is it to simple ride around the bend taking a decent line? And don't get me on braking to a virtual stop on downhills because you cannot quite see around the whole corner???? Do you have any idea how much effort it takes me to get up that frigging hill in the first place??? I don't want to waste an ounce of that energy on my brakes going down 

All said and done, a brilliant day and would heartily recommend it to anybody and everybody!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2015)

My full report HERE.


----------



## Simontm (4 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Am I an idiot and Strava lout then because I said I set a PB on Wimbledon Hill then?
> .



83 PBs round the route  that's not what I meant and you know it.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

I hit 190 achievements of one kind or another, though none of them up the hills (as I expected) with the numbers.

Which on that subject, they need to reign in or the event will become another London To Brighton Ride 'n Hike. Or change the route dramatically.

5hrs 42 mins riding time, 6hrs 12mins 59s official time. Misjudged HUB 1 with it being in a silly field instead of the Court like last time, cost 13 mins on its own just for water refill and man business... Did it again at the water stop prior to Leith Hill another 7 minutes dropped.

Ach I'll do it one year! 

Apart from the tragic instance on Leith Hill, and a few grazes apparent on a girl getting treatment on a bridge (can't remember which one) didn't see any other instances. Those overtaking me gave me good warning, those I overtook moved quickly enough when politely told I was coming on right.

Enjoyable and sunny day, maybe a tad warm for my arctic tastes, but enjoyed it despite the extended numbers, and poor Mr Green.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Which on that subject, they need to reign in or the event will become another London To Brighton Ride 'n Hike. Or change the route dramatically.


+1 on that one.

I've never done L2B but I have heard that if you don't get an early start, you will be walking the hill up past Nutfield church weather you like it or not due to the numbers.

London isn't the problem, it is the Surrey "lanes" and I think I said a few pages back that if they do increase the numbers again, Leigh Hill can't be kept in. I was there before the unfortunate event and I ended up pretty much riding on the right hand side to a point where you could get 1, at a push two riders past me on the right, just so that I could keep moving. It ended up being my second slowest time ever up Leith Hill with the slowest being when I stopped on it, twice, the first time I ever rode it.

Due to the weather last year, they have actually had two increases in numbers before going back up Leith Hill.

I also saw on social media someone saying that he hopes it doesn't become charity driven. I don't think he was being negative about raising money for charities but at the end of the day, it is run by the same company as the London Marathon and it is supposed to be a legacy event of the Olympics to get people on their bikes. If it becomes charity driven, then it will get people on their bikes who can raise an ever increasing amount for a charity place.

For me, it was a fun day and I enjoyed it a lot (except for maybe the logistics of getting a bike into London and across to Stratford and Premier Inn bending me over backwards with their hike in prices). So I'll enter the ballot again and if I get a place, I'll happily do it but there is only a certain amount of times you can keep asking people for money.


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

Perhaps part of the answer is to do what they do in the Marathon and have multiple starts - there's a start for the fast boys and girls and start for the rest of us. Given the dual carriageway down to the Highway the logistics of the start would be fairly easy. Make it clear that there's one ballot for the speed merchants and one ballot for the humans.

On the detour up the shoulder of Leith Hill there were plenty of people riding all the way - even though the detour was considerably narrower than the main Leith Hill road and the riders around me were almost entirely charity places. OK, some of them might have lost a minute or two on their best time, but really in 100 miles that's not a problem I'm going to get worked up about.


----------



## User33236 (4 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> I'll happily do it but there is only a certain amount of times you can keep asking people for money.


Agree on that one. Having done quite a number of 100+ mile rides, many just for the just for the fun of it, I wouldn't want to be raising for charity unless I was doing something more challenging.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> +1 on that one.
> 
> I've never done L2B but I have heard that if you don't get an early start, you will be walking the hill up past Nutfield church weather you like it or not due to the numbers.
> 
> ...



I've done the L2B and it was walking pace through to just beyond Carshalton, then a complete stop at the base of another hill with a 40 minute walk to the junction at the other side, then the rest was a mixture of cycling parts and walking. Beacon was almost impossible to get up with the numbers walking all across the road.

I didn't mind it for L2B as it felt more like a pure charity event, and I really enjoyed it all.

But for me RideLondon should be there for everyone, the charity riders and those that want a challenge of distance and time and I think when your stood for a while, or walking (not because of tragic circumstances, but rather sheer numbers going up bottlenecked roads) it ditracts from the event, rather than adds to it like L2B. They are very different events and if they become alike, RL has lost the appeal of closed roads for me.

27k was too many, or like you said, they need to rethink the route.

I wished I'd known about you staying at the exorbitantly priced Premier Inn, would have contacted you to join us for our pasta meal in the evening!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> Perhaps part of the answer is to do what they do in the Marathon and have multiple starts - there's a start for the fast boys and girls and start for the rest of us. Given the dual carriageway down to the Highway the logistics of the start would be fairly easy. Make it clear that there's one ballot for the speed merchants and one ballot for the humans.


I presumed there would have been something like that. Are you asked for an expected finishing time when you enter so that they can put you in the correct start gate, or is it all a bit random?


----------



## rvw (4 Aug 2015)

As someone who works for a charity, I hope there continue to be plenty of non-charity ballot places. I think that what happens with the Marathon, where runners sign up for a charity _just _to get a place, and who have no interest in their "chosen" charity, doesn't do charities any favours. Those people aren't going to be their best fundraisers as it's hard to drum up support for a cause you aren't really committed to. And they are potentially keeping out people who would be great fundraisers.

And after all, there's nothing to stop ballot-place riders fundraising _if _they want to, for the cause they _really _want to support.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I presumed there would have been something like that. Are you asked for an expected finishing time when you enter so that they can put you in the correct start gate, or is it all a bit random?



They do Mo but they have some chaos theory formula to spread the times out thru the day apparently, so it eases congestion. Or something like that.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> They do Mo but they have some chaos theory formula to spread the times out thru the day apparently, so it eases congestion. Or something like that.


A woman in the next town to me set a cracking pace. Under 5 hours with an average of 20.6mph. I presume she must have got out early to set a pace like that?


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

rvw said:


> As someone who works for a charity, I hope there continue to be plenty of non-charity ballot places. I think that what happens with the Marathon, where runners sign up for a charity _just _to get a place, and who have no interest in their "chosen" charity, doesn't do charities any favours. Those people aren't going to be their best fundraisers as it's hard to drum up support for a cause you aren't really committed to. And they are potentially keeping out people who would be great fundraisers.
> 
> And after all, there's nothing to stop ballot-place riders fundraising _if _they want to, for the cause they _really _want to support.



I did it year 1 for Cancer Research UK, and if I get turned down in the ballot I will do it again for a Cancer charity. I do have (like most people I guess) many personal reasons to do this, but the reason I don't do it every year is because I feel really bad asking people for money, I just feel very guilty as it isn't the challenge many none cyclists think it is. I was fully prepared to pay the full charity amount myself if I didn't get anywhere with fund raising, as it turned out I raised 2.6k, mostly due to family members being awesome fundraisers. It certainly gave the day an extra sheen for me, and I'll gladly do it again if needs be.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> A woman in the next town to me set a cracking pace. Under 5 hours with an average of 20.6mph. I presume she must have got out early to set a pace like that?



Well because of what happened on Leith Hill she would have certainly had to go out before 7.39. Had it not been for what happened there I doubt it would have mattered too much when she started as that pace would have been achievable for someone with that ability level.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> even though the detour was considerably narrower than the main Leith Hill road


What was the detour because the one last year was along the A25 and there is no way that is narrower than Leith Hill?



srw said:


> Perhaps part of the answer is to do what they do in the Marathon and have multiple starts - there's a start for the fast boys and girls and start for the rest of us.


That isn't strictly correct. There is a start for the elites, championship and good for age runners so faster than club runners. Then there is a start for charity runners and then one for the rest.


srw said:


> Make it clear that there's one ballot for the speed merchants and one ballot for the humans.


That wouldn't work as the "humans" would work it out and put fast times that they will never achieve. With the marathon, they can have good for age places as you have to prove that you have run the qualifying time over the distance. How many people are capable of entering 100 mile cycling events to prove they can do the time.


rvw said:


> I think that what happens with the Marathon, where runners sign up for a charity _just _to get a place, and who have no interest in their "chosen" charity, doesn't do charities any favours.


People do do that I someone who I used to work with just paid something like £1,800 just because he wanted to be able to say he did it. You are correct, he wouldn't have "advertised" the charity that well, but do the organisers care as long as it counts towards their goal so they can say "we were the biggest fund raising event blah blah blah"?


Nomadski said:


> I do have (like most people I guess) many personal reasons to do this,


Thats what it should be about. I have done three events for three different charities. Two loosely had personal reason, but when I did RideLondon last year for Asthma UK, that meant the most as although I've grown out of it, I grew up as a kid with asthma. But people just sign up to do events through charities because it is the only way they get in, but as above, the organisers don't care because it just gives them bragging rights.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I wished I'd known about you staying at the exorbitantly priced Premier Inn, would have contacted you to join us for our pasta meal in the evening!


I was in the one at ExCel but I think you was at Stratford?

They even did it for Velothon Wales and the bit that gets me is that if they kept their prices as they would normally be, they would probably make more money anyway due to the numbers. At the end of the day though it comes down to supply and demand


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

rvw said:


> And after all, there's nothing to stop ballot-place riders fundraising _if _they want to, for the cause they _really _want to support.


I don't suppose that's a cue to mention the cause _you_ really want to support this year?


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> What was the detour because the one last year was along the A25 and there is no way that is narrower than Leith Hill?


When you get to the top of the horrible drag up to Holmbury St Mary, instead of going straight on down the hill, so that you can get your breath back before tackling Leith, turn left. It keeps going up, ramping up to something pretty nasty pretty quickly, and is a mucky single-track road past a school. It then joins the descent from Leith close to the top.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> What was the detour because the one last year was along the A25 and there is no way that is narrower than Leith Hill?



Pasture Wood Road, off to the left a few hundred yards south of Holmbury St Mary. Yes, it was narrow, not helped by the idiots who were walking their bikes up it two abreast.


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I presumed there would have been something like that. Are you asked for an expected finishing time when you enter so that they can put you in the correct start gate, or is it all a bit random?


You're asked for an expected finishing time, but as has been mentioned people cheat. Starting at 8:34 we passed quite a lot of earlier starters who'd obviously put down fast expected times so that they got the best part of 11 hours to do 100 miles.

I suspect that in a couple of years they'll start seeding based on verified times in other events rather than approximate times - so that you only get a start before 7am if you can demonstrate a sub-6 hour time on a similar event. Which will be no bad thing, IMO. Publicly saying that there are effectively two events going on at the same time will help avoid the numpties expecting to be in a pace line with a 9am start.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

I'm going to guess those heading to Abinger once that detour was in effect were detoured as usual along the A25? If not that was a bit silly to let riders head down towards Forest Green once the narrow detour was put in place?


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

DaveReading said:


> Pasture Wood Road, off to the left a few hundred yards south of Holmbury St Mary. Yes, it was narrow, not helped by the idiots who were walking their bikes up it two abreast.


While we were going up there was a lot of calling up asking people to walk in single file. But frankly if you can't keep going on a hill you just have to stop!



Nomadski said:


> I'm going to guess those heading to Abinger once that detour was in effect were detoured as usual along the A25? If not that was a bit silly to let riders head down towards Forest Green once the narrow detour was put in place?


If there's a medical/crash emergency it's very difficult to predict how long it will take to clear. 

My observations of the organisation is that they're extremely good at learning lessons. One I'd offer to them for free is that big signs warning of uphills ahead (especially after bends) would be helpful - but there might be restrictions on what they're allowed to do with pros coming through the same roads later in the day!


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> When you get to the top of the horrible drag up to Holmbury St Mary, instead of going straight on down the hill, so that you can get your breath back before tackling Leith, turn left. It keeps going up, ramping up to something pretty nasty pretty quickly, and is a mucky single-track road past a school. It then joins the descent from Leith close to the top.





DaveReading said:


> Pasture Wood Road, off to the left a few hundred yards south of Holmbury St Mary. Yes, it was narrow, not helped by the idiots who were walking their bikes up it two abreast.


Sounds like that was quickly put in place because the published diversion to avoid Leith Hill was instead of turning off the A25, to stay on it and meet up further down where Leith Hill rejoins it.

Actually, didn't @vickster say that she was sent that way? If so, maybe the one mentioned above was to "clear" further people. Who knows.

To be fair though, they probably had to think on their feet so if that was the case, fair play to them.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Sounds like that was quickly put in place because the published diversion to avoid Leith Hill was instead of turning off the A25, to stay on it and meet up further down where Leith Hill rejoins it.
> 
> Actually, didn't @vickster say that she was sent that way? If so, maybe the one mentioned above was to "clear" further people. Who knows.
> 
> To be fair though, they probably had to think on their feet so if that was the case, fair play to them.


My friend and I chose to go that way using the official Leith diversion. There's no way I would have got up leith hill with the pain I was in and finished in time. We didn't know of the medical emergency until we met others at the rejoining point who said they'd also been diverted. So yes, there were two diversions in place, the one along the A25 that was always going to be there (I presume it was the one used last year) and the one being discussed above (I don't know the geography there I'm afraid)


----------



## Chutzpah (4 Aug 2015)

Posting in this thread for the first time, but as a non-Londoner I read it all over the last few weeks for various hints and tips for getting to the start in the morning. So thanks for all the advice!

I was meant to be riding it with my wife, and it would have been her first 100 mile ride. We were riding it for The Lullaby Trust, who mean a lot to us as we lost our second child to sudden infant death in 2012.

Unfortunately great plans don't always come to be, and she broke her collarbone whilst out with our cycling club a few months ago. Initially I lost all motivation to do the ride, as my big goal this year was to help her achieve what she thought was unachievable. I wasn't even going to do it. But she and my friends talked me into it. As I've done audaxes and ridden 204 miles in one day, I felt bad asking for donations "just" to ride my bike. So decided to do it in fancy dress, first asking friends for suggestions on what I could wear (keeping within the rules of course) and then putting it to a vote. For some unknown reason, the "fairy princess" outfit won the popular vote so I lined up at 8:42am in my pink top and pink tutu, with a tiara on my helmet and a wand in my back pocket.

As a non-Londoner, getting the registration was a faff, as was the logistics of working out how to get to the start of the ride itself (but luckily a friend lives in Plaistow and I had a super easy ride to the start in the end) but the ride itself was special. Not the closed roads, I got over that pretty quickly, but the spectators on the side of the road, the people who were making a day of it at the end of their driveway, the towns with the music and PA systems. Organisation considering the size of the event was really exceptional in my opinion. I thought the start was going to be a bun fight for space, the fact they chuck you straight out onto a multi-lane carriageway for the first few miles was perfect. Everyone had their own room, including those that wanted to pull over to the side of the road to meet others.

Being... interestingly... dressed I got a lot of attention, and spent a lot of the ride high-fiving people and thanking people for saying I looked pretty. A bit of a change to the commute I must say.

As a daily cyclist around the Mendips, I will admit that the route wasn't at all challenging for me, but I appreciate that there are plenty for whom the day was a massive occasion - including my boss who completed his first ever century at the age of 65. Box Hill was an easy spin, the hill at Wimbledon felt just like a normal commute ;-) I went up it high fiving the charity supporters on the side of the road.

I was in a group who were diverted from Leith Hill, we were sent up Pasture Wood Road although at the time I didn't realise we were being diverted. I only realised we'd missed it when I noticed my GPS didn't match the mile boards. Unfortunately on this climb the whole ride seemed to grind to a halt, as people just stopped dead in the road and filled the whole lane up walking. This was at the foot of the climb. Plenty of shouts of "walk on the left" from others, one lady screamed back "it's not a race" but I've got to admit, I find it easier to cycle up hills than walk up them in cleats so whilst no, it wasn't a race, a little courtesy from all on this section would have gone a long way. Got up by cycling eventually by weaving around people (including those coming to a dead stop). And then on the descent a guy in front of me, four feet from the side of the carriageway, just slammed his brakes on and came to a complete stop for no apparent reason... in the middle of the lane. Cue a cascade of "woah!!" and people going left and right like the Red Arrows.

But other than that, considering the number of riders and range of abilities, I thought most people handled themselves well. I just treated anyone else as an unknown quantity and assumed the unexpected (lucky I did, as the several bike lengths I was leaving on any descent stopped me from clattering into the back of aforementioned chap!) I'm sure I unintentionally moved into someone's path at some point so will forgive anyone that did it to me.

Was really upset when I heard the sad news that someone wasn't going home to their family that night, I figured as soon as I realised we were diverted that it must have been a serious incident and respected any decision to make people skip the hill. The road will be there whenever people want to ride it.

Managed to catch the pros going the other way at Kingston, a total fluke of timing as it's one of the only points that the routes intersect.

Came through The Mall and left with a great memory of being cheered down a finishing straight for the first time in my life. Closest I've had to that was a walking school bus of primary school kids who cheered me up a hill once. Simply The Best by Tina Turner was playing but I'm sure that wasn't just for me in my tutu.

I'd do it again if I wasn't raising money for charity, but purely because I find it hard to ask for donations being an everyday cyclist who does a couple of hundreds and more a year. The roadside support made it so special, I loved seeing people enjoy themselves on the sides of the roads (special shout out to the couple having a picnic on an empty dual carriageway in the other direction to the ride, presumably just because they could). And I'd especially do it if I could complete the ride with my wife. Maybe I'm soft but I will admit to shedding a tear lining up without her. I know she was crushingly disappointed to miss out because of her collarbone, but still drove me to London then stood with our charity at Wimbledon to cheer everyone on. I know deep down that wasn't easy for her to do.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> My friend and I chose to go that way using the official Leith diversion.


Ah, OK. I thought you had said earlier that you got sent down that diversion as Leith Hill was closed. My bad


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

Chutzpah said:


> For some unknown reason, the "fairy princess" outfit won the popular vote so I lined up at 8:42am in my pink top and pink tutu, with a tiara on my helmet and a wand in my back pocket.



I don't remember where I saw you, but I certainly did. I did think it was an interesting choice of kit - kudos to you for putting up with it.

One other thing I keep forgetting to mention, but I thought was a lovely touch - the medal handers-out didn't just hand the medal at you, they actually put it around your neck. Which, when you're a six-footer and she was a five-foot-nothing slip of a thing carrying an armful of medals, was a tad difficult.


----------



## Chutzpah (4 Aug 2015)

This was me, my wife made the tutu herself and specially engineered it so that it didn't interfere with my riding position. We could probably sell them for Rapha prices. Maybe.

https://www.facebook.com/LullabyTru...5263013632/713054768824344/?type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Chutzpah said:


> Posting in this thread for the first time, but as a non-Londoner I read it all over the last few weeks for various hints and tips for getting to the start in the morning. So thanks for all the advice!
> 
> I was meant to be riding it with my wife, and it would have been her first 100 mile ride. We were riding it for The Lullaby Trust, who mean a lot to us as we lost our second child to sudden infant death in 2012.
> 
> ...



Great write up, and awesome charity. Not only did I donate £750 in a Lullaby Trust charity auction for a one week Turkish villa that I never claimed, but it was The Lullaby Trust who we rode for in our recent London To Blackpool event.









srw said:


> I don't remember where I saw you, but I certainly did. I did think it was an interesting choice of kit - kudos to you for putting up with it.
> 
> One other thing I keep forgetting to mention, but I thought was a lovely touch - the medal handers-out didn't just hand the medal at you, they actually put it around your neck. Which, when you're a six-footer and she was a five-foot-nothing slip of a thing carrying an armful of medals, was a tad difficult.



The guy with the medals facing me really wanted to hand me it, not put over my head, but as I kept indicating to him I had no hands left what with holding the bike, helmet and glasses, until the other medal person came over and she put one over my head.


----------



## Chutzpah (4 Aug 2015)

I saw the medal handlers putting them over peoples' heads, until man in hi-viz came over and barked at them that doing it that way was too slow and they should just hand them out (there wasn't a queue or anything). He then went and barked at a photographer to stop taking photos from where he was standing as it would cause congestion (there wasn't any).

Power.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Chutzpah said:


> I saw the medal handlers putting them over peoples' heads, until man in hi-viz came over and barked at them that doing it that way was too slow and they should just hand them out (there wasn't a queue or anything). He then went and barked at a photographer to stop taking photos from where he was standing as it would cause congestion (there wasn't any).
> 
> Power.



Corrupts...


----------



## PK99 (4 Aug 2015)

DaveReading said:


> Pasture Wood Road, off to the left a few hundred yards south of Holmbury St Mary. Yes, it was narrow, not helped by the idiots who were walking their bikes up it two abreast.




Be thankful it was not Tanhurst Lane you were diverted up: 355ft in a mile, half a mile of it at 10%


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> I suspect that in a couple of years they'll start seeding based on verified times in other events rather than approximate times - so that you only get a start before 7am if you can demonstrate a sub-6 hour time on a similar event. Which will be no bad thing, IMO


I mentioned after your last post on the subject, how many similar events are there places around the country that will give everyone a fair chance. You will probably have a tiny amount of people who can show they can do it under 6 hours meaning it isn't worth while. 

Unfortunately it is not like a marathon where it is a set distance, on closed roads, less elevation differences between events and with more chances to run one. Say you did RideLondon in 5h30 and someone else did L'Etap de Tour in 7h, who gets in the 6 hour bit?

A marathon is an actual race with quite a few governed by IAAF rules. RideLondon is a sportive. 

Even then you only have to prove a time for a couple of the World Majors. 

People lie on their estimates for running events and stand out like a sore thumb when they start walking after only a few minutes so it is nothing new. It happens and people just need to deal with it unfortunately.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Aug 2015)

vickster said:


> So yes, there were two diversions in place, the one along the A25 that was always going to be there (I presume it was the one used last year) and the one being discussed above (I don't know the geography there I'm afraid)



As I understand it, the diversion via the A25 (ie straight on at Abinger Hammer) was available as an option for any rider who didn't want to tackle Leith Hill. I stopped there for 10 minutes or so (sandwich and rice pudding) and chatted briefly to the marshals, during which time a fair few riders elected to take the short cut. I think anyone arriving at Abinger after 1:15pm was obliged to carry straight on, to give them a better chance of getting to The Mall by 5:30.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> Be thankful it was not Tanhurst Lane you were diverted up: 355ft in a mile, half a mile of it at 10%


If it wasn't just as narrow as Leith Hill I'd suggest White Down Hill


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2015)

Yes, precisely, @DaveReading that was us but we were well ahead of the cut off


----------



## DaveReading (4 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> Be thankful it was not Tanhurst Lane you were diverted up: 355ft in a mile, half a mile of it at 10%



Funny you should say that - we did a recce ride last month and mistakenly turned left up Tanhurst thinking it was Leith Hill. I was fine on my tourer, but my son couldn't get onto his small chainring so he really struggled. 

What with that, and the diversion on Sunday, we still haven't experienced Leith Hill proper !


----------



## PK99 (4 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> If it wasn't just as narrow as Leith Hill I'd suggest White Down Hill



You nasty evil person!

Actually, it was very quick and clever thinking (or good pre planning) to divert via Pasturewood road - a cross link between sections of the route not conflicting with open roads.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2015)

DaveReading said:


> Funny you should say that - we did a recce ride last month and mistakenly turned left up Tanhurst thinking it was Leith Hill. I was fine on my tourer, but my son couldn't get onto his small chainring so he really struggled.
> 
> What with that, and the diversion on Sunday, we still haven't experienced Leith Hill proper !


Me and my friend have, hence we knew better than to try with her never ridden so far before and me crocked! It would have also taken a load of time just judging by all the people walking up Newlands and left us tight for 5.30 as I was needing frequent rests off the bike


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

PK99 said:


> You nasty evil person!
> 
> Actually, it was very quick and clever thinking (or good pre planning) to divert via Pasturewood road - a cross link between sections of the route not conflicting with open roads.


He he  I've done it once and had to stop so I'm being evil on myself as well 

I think Pasturewood must have been quick thinking or an "emergency" option was it wasn't a published diversion and by the sounds of what people have said, it doesn't sound like a road they would pick by choice.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

So correct me if I'm wrong but in the 3 years of RideLondon there has been a fatality each year, 2 on Newlands (2013/2014) and one this year on Leith Hill. All on the ascents. I'm wondering if this is the normal rate of "expected" casualties from the numbers, and if it is usual to happen on the ascent, as we obviously pick out the dangers of speed and the descent.


----------



## sleaver (4 Aug 2015)

Were they all connected to the assents though or did they just happen to be there. I would guess that they had all climbed hills before but we will just never know. 

When I ran the Brighton Marathon in 2013 someone died of a rare condition and even though he had asthma (not connected) he was said to be fit and healthy. He was younger than me as well which just goes to show it could happen to anyone. 

A couple of people have said to me that if you put enough people together, things will unfortunately happen. 

Out of one marathon, two RideLondon's and Velothon Wales that I have done, someone has unfortunately passed away on three out of the four.


----------



## PK99 (4 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong but in the 3 years of RideLondon there has been a fatality each year, 2 on Newlands (2013/2014) and one this year on Leith Hill. All on the ascents. I'm wondering if this is the normal rate of "expected" casualties from the numbers, and if it is usual to happen on the ascent, as we obviously pick out the *dangers of speed and the descent*.



the fatalities (at least this and last year, dunno about 2013) have been heart attacks not accidents


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Were they all connected to the assents though or did they just happen to be there. I would guess that they had all climbed hills before but we will just never know.
> 
> When I ran the Brighton Marathon in 2013 someone died of a rare condition and even though he had asthma (not connected) he was said to be fit and healthy. He was younger than me as well which just goes to show it could happen to anyone.
> 
> ...



I know the guy who passed away this year was by BBC's accounts a "keen cyclist" and had ridden the hills before. So it's not like he was taking on too much or anything. It's just something worth taking into account with discussions of speed and safety and descents, that the three sad fatalities of this event have all happened on the slow uphill part.


----------



## Zcapp96 (5 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> He he  I've done it once and had to stop so I'm being evil on myself as well



Is an evil hill, tried it twice had to stop both times, just keeps getting steeper and steeper!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> Is an evil hill, tried it twice had to stop both times, just keeps getting steeper and steeper!



I need to go check out White Downs. Heard too much about it now not to. It's just I'm always at the "fark it" stage by the time I get up Leith Hill to the A25, the downhill to Dorking seems so much more enticing!


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I know the guy who passed away this year was by BBC's accounts a "keen cyclist" and had ridden the hills before. So it's not like he was taking on too much or anything. It's just something worth taking into account with discussions of speed and safety and descents, that the three sad fatalities of this event have all happened on the slow uphill part.


Just a thought, but there has been research with more still ongoing into the effects of long distance running has on the human body. However, running has been in the media a lot longer and historically has been a more well known sport that cycling. 

It isn't until recently that cycling has become more popular with more and more people entering these events but unless it is hidden, there hasn't been the same level of research. After all, 100 isn't something you can "wing it" after only buying your first bike the week before. So does even the medical profession have a full understanding of what we are doing to ourselves. 

My Garmin for example said my average heart rate was 154 with a max of 198 over 7 hours. 7 hours is a 9-5 office job and when you think of it in that context with a heart rate of 154, that is quite scary! Even more so when I know I wasn't pushing myself!

I know what you mean though. Descents are assumed to be dangerous but it is the slow bits where people have been unlucky.


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I need to go check out White Downs. Heard too much about it now not to. It's just I'm always at the "fark it" stage by the time I get up Leith Hill to the A25, the downhill to Dorking seems so much more enticing!


That's a poor excuse 

White Down has a descent the other side and you can then take a nice scenic route through Ranmoor Common onto another descent coming out pretty much at the bottom of Box Hill. Basically what the pros did on Sunday but in reverse when they did those three loops after Leith Hill.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

Yeah will have to have a crack at White Down. Especially as most call it Leith Hill++.


----------



## Simontm (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I need to go check out White Downs. Heard too much about it now not to. It's just I'm always at the "fark it" stage by the time I get up Leith Hill to the A25, the downhill to Dorking seems so much more enticing!


While you're at it you can do Combe Lane North as well


----------



## swansonj (5 Aug 2015)

Chutzpah said:


> Posting in this thread for the first time, but as a non-Londoner I read it all over the last few weeks for various hints and tips for getting to the start in the morning. So thanks for all the advice!
> 
> I was meant to be riding it with my wife, and it would have been her first 100 mile ride. We were riding it for The Lullaby Trust, who mean a lot to us as we lost our second child to sudden infant death in 2012.
> 
> ...


Liked for several reasons but especially:

"The road will be there whenever people want to ride it."


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> I think Pasturewood must have been quick thinking or an "emergency" option was it wasn't a published diversion and by the sounds of what people have said, it doesn't sound like a road they would pick by choice.


In the blurb they send out they point out that the whole of the finish zone and Green might be closed by an incident, so people need to have a backup plan. On that basis I'd say it was a pre-planned emergency option.



Nomadski said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong but in the 3 years of RideLondon there has been a fatality each year, 2 on Newlands (2013/2014) and one this year on Leith Hill. All on the ascents. I'm wondering if this is the normal rate of "expected" casualties from the numbers, and if it is usual to happen on the ascent, as we obviously pick out the dangers of speed and the descent.


See somewhere above in the thread - my rough estimate is that the heart attack rate is roughly similar to that of the London Marathon, and not unexpected given the population heart attack rate. A heart attack is more likely to happen on a part of the course where there is extreme physical exertion.


----------



## Boopop (5 Aug 2015)

Shameless self promotion of the hyperlapse video I did from footage going up Box Hill. Enjoy! - 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJNSfPshN3E


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> He he  I've done it once and had to stop so I'm being evil on myself as well
> 
> I think Pasturewood must have been quick thinking or an "emergency" option was it wasn't a published diversion and by the sounds of what people have said, it doesn't sound like a road they would pick by choice.



Is Leith the only real bottleneck to worry about? Would it be possible to opt 2-3 routes (Pasture, Leith, White for instance) and split the field across them as they wished. Flag them as Green, Red and Black routes or some such so people knew which to expect. I think the biggest issue would be keeping the distances similar (and all about 100) I could believe that people who walked Leith would have been more likely to take the cut through option if it didn't result in a shorter final mileage.


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

I did actually wonder if there could be different routes of maybe different distances (you could argue there already is but they call them "diversions" rather than "routes") as per other sportives but there is one difference with RideLondon. Closed roads!

They would have to close extra roads which would probably cause more problems than it is worth.

OK, they did two distances at Velothon Wales on closed roads but we weren't the most popular bunch of people in the eyes of some on that day.


----------



## Zcapp96 (5 Aug 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Is Leith the only real bottleneck to worry about? Would it be possible to opt 2-3 routes (Pasture, Leith, White for instance) and split the field across them as they wished. Flag them as Green, Red and Black routes or some such so people knew which to expect. I think the biggest issue would be keeping the distances similar (and all about 100) I could believe that people who walked Leith would have been more likely to take the cut through option if it didn't result in a shorter final mileage.



Whitedown would be a worse bottleneck than Leith as it's even narrower I think. Nice idea in principle but would rely on people being honest about their abilities and knowing the hills before hand to choose which route to take. And can you imagine the arguments on forums after the event for those in the first waves who took different routes as to who actually "won" it!



sleaver said:


> I did actually wonder if there could be different routes of maybe different distances (you could argue there already is but they call them "diversions" rather than "routes") as per other sportives but there is one difference with RideLondon. Closed roads!



I also think they weren't available as short cuts for the whole day, only becoming optional after a certain time then mandatory later on.


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

Zcapp96 said:


> Whitedown would be a worse bottleneck than Leith as it's even narrower I think.


It is narrower and you are right about people would need to know it and be honest in my opinion.

White Down is probably best described as Leith Hill but without the flatter bits and as mentioned before, it keeps getting steeper.

When I tried it, my legs (well, probably my mind) gave up twice and the other people on road bikes who didn't stop were going slowly. Although I joked with someone on a MTB just casually spinning up it that I needed his gears 

By no means is it a difficult hill compared to other parts of the country or if you like climbing, but if someone has to walk Leith Hill, they will be walking White Down.


----------



## MichaelO (5 Aug 2015)

How does White Down help to replace Leith Hill - it's the other side of the A25!
The route needs to broadly follow the same (ish) roads as the pro race, to limit road closures, which will limit the options. The bigger decision is the number of entrants.


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

MichaelO said:


> How does White Down help to replace Leith Hill - it's the other side of the A25!


We are not saying it does. I think it only came up as I was being evil and joked that they should use it instead of Leith Hill if it wasn't even narrower.



MichaelO said:


> The bigger decision is the number of entrants.


Which has already been mentioned


----------



## Zcapp96 (5 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> When I tried it, my legs (well, probably my mind) gave up twice and the other people on road bikes who didn't stop were going slowly. Although I joked with someone on a MTB just casually spinning up it that I needed his gears



First time I tried whitedown I was getting slower and slower until about 3/4 of the way up when I just ground to a halt. Couldn't unclip and just fell slowly onto the bank beside me. The man coming up quickly behind me, who had been going fine up to this point, had to stop as well. Not because I blocked his way or anything but from laughing too much!


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

Sorry Zcapp96 but I had to like that 

It starts off easy and then kicks up at the bends so you think it is manageable but it has the last laugh once it straightens out after the last bend.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2015)

I'm going to White Down on friday. It's like a big red flag in this thread now and I have my bullhorns on.


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I'm going to White Down on friday. It's like a big red flag in this thread now and I have my bullhorns on.


Going down it doesn't count  

Are you planning on doing Leith Hill first or just approach it from the A25?

Also, just out of interest, what's your largest gear on you cassette? If I'm right in thinking you change it a while ago, you should be OK with the weight of the horns


----------



## Rustybucket (5 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I'm going to White Down on friday. It's like a big red flag in this thread now and I have my bullhorns on.


 
Once you get bored with White Down - how about doing Leith Hill Octopus!

https://www.strava.com/routes/1585218


----------



## sleaver (5 Aug 2015)

I've actually thought about that later on in September.

Why dream small when you can dream big though and to the Bicinglette up Mont Vontoux. Each of the three assents (suitable for road bikes) in 24 hours, twice!

http://www.clubcinglesventoux.org/en/club.html

Although his Garmin battery run out on the last assent (that must have been gutting), a man from London has done it. 

http://road.cc/content/news/131013-video-london-cyclist-tackles-mont-ventoux-6-times-1-day
http://www.strava.com/activities/194798465

Only 274km and roughly the height of Everest in a day.

I'm game for it next year if others are. I'll be the support guy in the car following you up


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Going down it doesn't count
> 
> Are you planning on doing Leith Hill first or just approach it from the A25?
> 
> Also, just out of interest, what's your largest gear on you cassette? If I'm right in thinking you change it a while ago, you should be OK with the weight of the horns



It would be a How Lane - Leith Hill - White Down - Box Hill route basically. My rear cassette is a 12-30 (your right, I changed from a 11-28)



Rustybucket said:


> Once you get bored with White Down - how about doing Leith Hill Octopus!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/routes/1585218



Stop that, its silly! 



sleaver said:


> I've actually thought about that later on in September.
> 
> Why dream small when you can dream big though and to the Bicinglette up Mont Vontoux. Each of the three assents (suitable for road bikes) in 24 hours, twice!
> 
> ...



Deffo not that either! Mind I have 1 trek up Alpe d'Huez on my list of things to do, but that will be one ascent, just the once!


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2015)

I got super excited there were now 35 photos of me from RideLondon (up from 21 yesterday) until I saw half of them extra ones were generic photos of London at night, Bucks Palace and The Mall! Still, a better selection than I had at Velothon Wales.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

I'm super excited that mine don't make me look like a drowned rat this year 

They seem to have this thing called "sunshine" in them


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

I you are a little bit crafty,** you can download the MP4 files that it shows on the video on the site. Though they are amazingly dull, so I'm not sure you'd bother.

**I take it back, you don't have to be crafty, just right click in your browser. Use Chrome if it doesn't work in your favourite browser.


----------



## kipster (6 Aug 2015)

My photos make it look like I was on a Sunday pootle, taking my time and enjoying the day, but to be fair that's exactly what it was. There are only 6 photo's of me, which is just enough to show me that my arms are as skinny as Chris Froomes but the rest of me isn't!


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I you are a little bit crafty,** you can download the MP4 files that it shows on the video on the site. Though they are amazingly dull, so I'm not sure you'd bother.
> 
> **I take it back, you don't have to be crafty, just right click in your browser. Use Chrome if it doesn't work in your favourite browser.


Last year if you brought the video, it included "extras" so wasn't just what was shown on the site.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Last year if you brought the video, it included "extras" so wasn't just what was shown on the site.


Yup. You can only download the ones they show you in the video, and there are quite a few others on the list.

And maybe it's higher quality when you purchase it. @vickster looks tiny crossing the finish line.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

It also had an intro and possibly an outro adding to the camera positions.

You also get around three copies in differing qualities. One of them being a high quality one. After all, there not going to put the highest quality on the site as people will always find ways around things


----------



## rb58 (6 Aug 2015)

What I really want is for someone to take one of those photos where I am in sharp focus but the background is, erm, streaked, so people can see how FAST I was going.... In mine, I look quite serene.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

Photoshop is your friend


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

rb58 said:


> What I really want is for someone to take one of those photos where I am in sharp focus but the background is, erm, streaked, so people can see how FAST I was going.... In mine, I look quite serene.


Well, for a serious answer... Every photographer on the ride is attempting to take 20,000+ photos over the course of 11 hours or less. To achieve that, they deliberately try to get a big depth of field, and reduce movement, so they take them from an angle (front on) where movement relative to the camera is minimised. That allows them to use a smaller aperture and slower exposure without any movement blur.

To get the beautiful motion blur, you need to have a photographer taking photos directly in front of them, with a slower shutter speed, and panning the camera at the same speed as the rider. You'll have to hire your own photographer for that


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Well, for a serious answer... Every photographer on the ride is attempting to take 20,000+ photos over the course of 11 hours or less. To achieve that, they deliberately try to get a big depth of field, and* reduce movement*, so they take them from an angle (front on) where movement relative to the camera is minimise. *That allows them to use a smaller aperture and slower exposure with any movement blur.*


Unless I am reading that wrong, you are not going to reduce movement with a small aperture and slow shutter speed. A small aperture will let less light in and hence the requirement for a longer exposure meaning you will get movement.

To freeze movement you need a fast shutter speed. You can have a fast shutter speed with a small aperture, but you need a shed load of light and/or a high ISO which will reduce the quality.



jefmcg said:


> To get the beautiful motion blur, you need to have a photography taking photos directly in front of them, with a slower shutter speed, and panning the camera at the same speed as the rider. You'll have to hire your own photographer for that


You'll need a damn good photographer who can nail it first time as panning is not easy unless the person is happy to keep going back for further attempts . Oh, and to the side, not in front


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> Unless I am reading that wrong


you are reading that wrong


----------



## rb58 (6 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You'll have to hire your own photographer for that


Jeez, so not only do I have to pay to enter, I have to bring my own photographer too!


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

rb58 said:


> Jeez, so not only do I have to pay to enter, I have to bring my own photographer too!


Maybe I need to break out the old DSLR, and do a photography session. 

Will take payments in form of cake.

Though from a car might be a better way to achieve it


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> you are reading that wrong


OK. The post was hard to read but I doubt they were using a slow shutter speed as that does not reduce movement.



rb58 said:


> Jeez, so not only do I have to pay to enter, I have to bring my own photographer too!


If you get in next year and I don't, PM me and I'm sure we can come to a deal on rates


----------



## rb58 (6 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> OK. The post was hard to read but I doubt they were using a slow shutter speed as that does not reduce movement.


You need the slow(er) shutter speed to blur the background. You keep the rider sharp by panning, and as said above, that takes some skill and practice.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> OK. The post was hard to read but I doubt they were using a slow shutter speed as that does not reduce movement.


They chose a camera angle to reduce movement so they could use a slower shutter speed and thus a smaller aperture.

But the real reason there is no movement, is they chose a camera angle to get the most faces in peloton, and that's from the front, where you would never get motion blur in the background.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

rb58 said:


> You need the slow(er) shutter speed to blur the background.


I know  If you are panning, if not you can still get bokeh to blur the background by using a large aperture but then you need a slower exposure.


rb58 said:


> You keep the rider sharp by panning, and as said above, that takes some skill and practice.


I know, because I was the one who said it 



jefmcg said:


> They chose.....





jefmcg said:


> But the real reason......, is they chose......


The REAL reason they choose that angle was because they were taking portraits of the cyclists.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

@sleaver, you don't need to compete with me. Your dick is definitely bigger than mine.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

To stop movement, this was taken at f/4.0 and 1/1000 of a second





When you don't need to worry about movement and just want bokeh, just use f/2.8





Or, if you feeling fancy and want to freeze motion but still get bokeh, you can


----------



## rb58 (6 Aug 2015)

^^ Isn't that blurring just a tighter depth of field? Not the woooosh effect I was hoping for.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

All irrelevant. The RideLondon photos are outdoors, and have huge depth of field.

(thanks @Simontm )







(43 photos! that's twice what @vickster got)


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

rb58 said:


> ^^ Isn't that blurring just a tighter depth of field? Not the woooosh effect I was hoping for.


Swooshing comes from panning, and probably isn't used much in news situations, because of the risk of not getting a photo at all.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

rb58 said:


> ^^ Isn't that blurring just a tighter depth of field? Not the woooosh effect I was hoping for.


Thats why I said bokeh, the technical term for "blurring" 



jefmcg said:


> ......because of the risk of not getting a photo at all.


Thats why I normally choose to freeze motion plus, its not "all that".



jefmcg said:


> All irrelevant. The RideLondon photos are outdoors, and have huge depth of field.


God damn it, I thought I was riding around indoors for over 6 hours on Sunday, I'm glad someone pointed that out for me 

Indoors or outdoors isn't different in the grand scheme of things when it comes to aperture, exposure and ISO so I have no idea why you need to say "All irrelevant". You just have to deal with a different light. Oh, and the riders would have been slower on Sunday and therefore easier.

If you want outdoors and some "swooshing" when the World (only National at the time) TT champion is going past, how about this:


----------



## DaveReading (6 Aug 2015)

I'm waiting until they post the photos of me in the sprint finish, from the helicopter.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2015)

You showed a series of photos where the photographers were aiming for a small DoF in lower light. I have no idea why you were showing that. The RL photographers have more light and a completely different aim - they want as many riders as possible to be recognisable in a frame, rather than isolate a single rider from the background.

But on a bigger scale, i don't know what your problem is. It seems to be disagreeing with me (and others) for the sake of it. 

I'll assume small dick, if that's ok.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

DaveReading said:


> I'm waiting until they post the photos of me in the sprint finish, from the helicopter.


Sorry to say this, but I think the helicopter ran out of fuel waiting


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You showed a series of photos where the photographers were aiming for a small DoF in lower light. I have no idea why you were showing that.


We were talking about "movement" and indoors/outdoor or light/low light the techniques are the same when it comes to capturing movement and if you take them in context with what I was saying then they were relevant.

Interesting that there were different photographers involved in all three though


----------



## rvw (6 Aug 2015)

As a tandem stoker, my number doesn't appear to have any photos at all. And at least one of ours looks as if @srw is by himself on the bike!


----------



## Chutzpah (6 Aug 2015)

My boss had about 10 more photos than me. Which of course I've told him is because I was going much faster so harder to capture


----------



## Simontm (7 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> All irrelevant. The RideLondon photos are outdoors, and have huge depth of field.
> 
> (thanks @Simontm )
> 
> ...


Actually I was at a dead halt when that was taken


----------



## sleaver (7 Aug 2015)

You do look like your starting to fall to your left 

(Before some bright spark says it, I know that section of road is on the tilt anyway)


----------



## Simontm (7 Aug 2015)

sleaver said:


> You do look like your starting to fall to your left
> 
> (Before some bright spark says it, I know that section of road is on the tilt anyway)


The next picture is me looking at the guy on the left (my right) as he overtakes thinking "Bugger I thought 6 mph was fast enough"


----------



## ianmac62 (9 Aug 2015)

Hi, @srw and @rvw - I spoke to all the tandemistas I saw but unfortunately - even though my start was at 0842 - I didn't see you! I was riding a Bianchi Impulse Veloce.

I was in a club team but I shouldn't think we caused problems for any other riders. The club is called "40+ CC" but might well be renamed "65+ CC"; probably at 66 I brought our average age down. We all finished within two minutes of one another at about 7h55m; no slip-streaming was involved. I don't think the lovely people I spoke to who were from Harrogate Easy Wheelers were going to cause anyone else any problems either.

I did have one conscious Strava moment when I passed under Admiralty Arch and went as fast as I could along The Mall. Strava recorded this last bit at 22mph which I was pleased about.

The scenery was lovely; the support from spectators was encouraging (there was a group of lovely ladies in wheelchairs at one point); and the volunteers were amazing!

Two of my friends here in Northampton rode to raise funds for charities; one of them raised £1,000 for a small local charity.

A grand day out!


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2015)

It is a shame they didn't get more personalised photos with a nice depth of field, but it is understandable why of course, with so many riders, and wider angled and bigger depth of field guarantees more riders captured - I'm sure we have all got photos with ourselves almost in the background of the actual photo!

It IS bloody tough getting a nicely panned shot with a moving object, it took about 2 dozen attempts for me to get even one half decent picture albeit this was about 100 metres away and the car was on a skid pan.






Although I did start getting a little cocky by the end of the day!


----------



## sleaver (9 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> It IS bloody tough getting a nicely panned shot with a moving object


You should try standing just after the banking at a velodrome and have a go at panning. Your about 10-15 meters away, their position relative to you is constantly changing and speed wise, they don't hang about 

The amount of riders I've decapitated, chopped their feet off, not panned fast enough etc. is just depressing  

But, in all the failed attempts is the one good one so that is all that matters


----------

